# League of Assassins - Conclusion



## Silver Moon (Jan 18, 2003)

*League of Assassins*

*“League of Assassins” featuring the Silver Moon Adventurers.* 

_Module Description: The local Lord is auctioning off a collection of unique jewelry and gems.   Wealthy nobles and aristocrats from throughout the world will be attending.  The International League of Assassins has chosen this event for its own ‘Challenge Convention’ and has selected guests as targets.  The Lord has hired the Silver Moon Adventurers to (1) Provide security at the auction; (2) Ferret out the assassins; and (3) Keep the guests safe from harm._ 

Story Hour Readers: This module will start tomorrow night, and the first Story Hour post will be up by Monday night.  The details of this story have been developing on the EN World ‘Plots & Places’ board during the past two months.  Continued suggestions are welcome both now and as the module unfolds.  That thread can be found at the following link:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30903&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

Players: The above message thread is officially off limits, however your contributions to this Story Hour thread would we welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 20, 2003)

*Game One - 1/19/03*

*Introduction and background:* 
_This module takes place in the Jawlt Lordholding of the Kingdom of Phlooredah.  Phlooredah is a small oval shaped continent, approximately 600 by 400 miles in size, which consists of nine autonomous Lordholdings.  A ruler is elected from among the nine Lordholders to serve a 15-year term as the continent's King or Queen.  The ruler’s authority is limited to maintaining a military to defend the continent, issuing a uniform currency, and resolving disputes between the Lordholders.   The current ruler is Queen Jennifer of Thenossia, who began her rule six months ago. 

The smallest Lordholdings is that of Jawlt, which is situated on the continent's southern coast of the continent.   Lord Kindor, who is in his third 5-year term as the elected Lordholder, rules Jawlt.   Kindor had been a soldier who served as the Captain of the Guard and Army Commander of his predecessor.   Kindor is a handsome 44-year old unmarried human 9th level fighter of lawful neutral alignment.  He is decisive, but also willing to listen to the advice of others.  He has an appointed 8-person Jawlt Council, each with their own sphere of responsibility (Diplomacy, Security, Commerce, Religion, Military Strategy, Army Command, Navy Command, and Other Miscellaneous Duties).  

The Silver Moon Adventurers have been together for 14 years.   Their first mission was finding the fabled Rod of the Seven Parts for the Thenossia Lordholder.  This quest brought them to Jawlt where they fought and killed Kindor’s evil predecessor.  Three years after that they joined forces with Lord Kindor and defeated a group of pirates and evil clerics on an unclaimed island sixty miles south of the Jawlt/Thenossia border.  Following that victory the adventurers decided to keep the island as their new home, and at Kindor's invitation, Silver Moon Island officially became a new township within the Jawlt Lordholding.   Three members of the adventuring team currently serve on the Jawlt Council._


*Chapter 1, "Your mission, if you choose to accept it", July 1, 1019:*

On this warm sunny day in early summer a large warship sails into the harbor along the eastern shore of Silver Moon Island.    The quick-tempered half-elf druid Serita suppresses her initial instinct to call down a lightning bolt and sink it, especially after she recognizes the vessel as the flagship of her Lord's Navy.   The ship is secured to the military dock, alongside the Jawlt Navy ship assigned to the island.    Lord Kindor himself walks down the gangplank, and is immediately greeted by his love interest, the aforementioned Serita. 

They make their way past the docks and fishery, and approach the Church of Ukko.  From there they head north through the town.  They pass dozens of two-story homes, most belonging to the crewmembers of the four ships that call this harbor their home.   They arrive at Jerry's Tavern and Inn, and ask the middle-aged gnome proprietor to assemble the Silver Moon Adventurers for a meeting there in a few hours.  "You want all of them?" Jerry asks.  "Yes, just tell them that I'm paying for the drinks," the Lordholder replies.  He and Serita then head across the street for a private meal at the town's newest restaurant, The Panda House, which serves Oriental cuisine. 

A few hours later they join the thirty-or-so members of the Silver Moon Adventuring Team.   Narg, the team's informal half-elvan leader asks, "Alright Kindor, what's going on."  He states "Some of you may remember a few months back when we were in the Kingdom of Vestland and I made the mistake of inadvertently insulting Serita.   Your associate Hiroshi suggested one thing that would get me back in her good graces."  "Chocolate?" Narg asks.  "No," Kindor answers, "He told me that she enjoys helping out the who are ill"   "Oh yeah," Narg replies, "That administering to the sick crap."  "Crap!" Serita yells.   Narg quickly counters with "Er, I meant, giving healing assistance to those in need….very noble."  "Nice save," comments Narg's sidekick, the elf fighter Mojo. 

"So, what exactly did you do?" asks the female wizard Kharole.  Kindor replies "I promised her a hospital.  I'll be building a large hospital in the city of Jawltorn, which will be managed by the clergy of the Lordholding's various churches.  Since she holds the position of Jawlt Council Member overseeing Religions that will leave her in charge."   Kharole comments to Serita "So, you now get to run a large hospital."  "With her as the administrator I hope we never need it," Mojo comments.   "Keep making cracks like that and you'll need it now," Serita answers. 

Kindor explains the hospital will also increase his influence with the Queen, saying "She will appreciate that my navy will be able to transport the clerics and hospital's medical wagons to support any military engagement on the continent.  Mojo, who serves as a General in the Queen's army and is also her lover, interjects "You know what she would really appreciate..." Narg interrupts with "Thank you, enough of that."  

"So what do you need us for?" asks the half-elf Cassie-Andra, the party's senior wizard and a lawful good priestess.  Kindor replies "I currently don't have the funding needed to build this hospital, however I recently found within my castle a collection of unique jewelry and gems that a prior Lord had apparently assembled.  With Hiroshi's assistance I have researched the items, which are all quite valuable.  In two weeks I will be holding an auction, and have sent invitations to wealthy nobles throughout the world to attend."   

"So where will all of these wealthy people be staying?" asks Dennismore, an elvan rogue.   Serita says "Dennis, if you even think about messing this up I will break every bone in your fingers."   Mojo quips "Hey, he's volunteering to be the first patient in the hospital."  "But is it ethical for the hospital administrator to turn people into patients?" comments Kharole.  

Kindor interrupts, catching everyone's attention by saying "I actually can't believe that I am saying this, but I need you guys to provide security."   "That's kind of like asking the elephants to guard the peanuts," comments Mojo.   "Actually, there is a very real need for security," Kindor replies.  He then asks "Have any of you every heard of the International League of Assassins?"  "Yeah, I used to collect their comics when I was a kid," Dennismore states.

Kindor goes on to explain that the International League of Assassins, or ILA, holds a challenge convention every four to six years for their member groups.  The last one was five years ago, and they have apparently called for one again, to take place in the city of Jawltorn simultaneous to the auction.   He found out about this because the Jawlt Thief and Assassins Guild is an ILA member.  The local guild was recently given a red herring to get them out of town, to prevent them from having a home-field advantage.   They figured this out, and then found out where the ILA would really be.  They have also heard that the auction will play a major role in the challenge.    

Kindor explains how the ILA convention will start on the 9th and last for a week.  At a secret opening ceremony clues will be given out about the chosen targets.  In addition to providing auction security he also wants the Silver Moon to send in a "stealth team" to infiltrate the ILA meeting.  "Won't it look suspicious if we all show up there wearing Groucho glasses?" Mojo comments.   Kindor adds that the Silver Moon's rogues will not be known to the ILA, as the elf Dennismore and halfling Blake never joined the local guild.   "Or Blip," comments Kharole, gesturing to the female gnome in the corner.  "Blip?  She's a sorcerer….oh!" comments Kindor.   "I guess some secrets have been pretty well kept," Serita comments. 

Kindor says that the total assignment will take about two weeks, and will require fifteen to twenty members of the party.   Several will need to take the high-profile assignment of meeting and greeting the guests and then providing visible security at the auction site, while the stealth team will simultaneously operate secretly.  

The group discusses the assignment, and indicates that they will probably undertake it.  The team discusses the possible identities of the targets.  Kindor adds that there will be many high profile guests in attendance, including the continent's ruler Queen Jennifer, and her estranged husband, King Matthan.   The Silver Moon and Matthan have never gotten along, and Narg makes a poorly received joke about taking up a collection to pay the ILA to make him a target.   

The Silver Moon Adventurers finally conclude that they have to take the mission, otherwise Serita would probably become insufferable.   "Yeah, and if she gets to run a hospital in Jawltorn that will get her off the Island a lot of the time too," Mojo adds.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 22, 2003)

_My players appear reluctant to post here, sending e-mail messages to me instead (come’ on guys, EN Worlder’s don’t bite).  The dwarf Lannon’s player points out that his Jawlt Council position is not titled “Other Miscellaneous Duties”, the official designation being “Minister of Inherent Priorities”, which sounds far more important.   Narg’s player missed the game night when The Panda House was established and wrote: "There's a Chinese restaurant on the island...? Cool!  Cold left over Chinese is a great hangover remedy..."_

*Chapter 2, "Adventurers Assemble", July 1, 1019:*

The Silver Moon Adventurers have now agreed to take the assignment.  Kindor asks them to meet him at his castle in Jawltorn in two days.  Kindor adds that with the ILA coming to town, Melito (the Jawlt Council member in charge of Security) insists that the auction itself be held at a location other than the Lordholder’s castle.   Kindor tells the adventurers that he has obtained a large warehouse adjacent to where the new hospital will be built which they can use for the auction.   The first auction preview will not be until the 8th, which will give them five days to get the warehouse converted into an appropriate site for he visiting dignitaries.  

“Oh great,” states the dwarven rogue Lannon, “In addition to being diplomats and bouncers, we now have to be interior decorators.”   Cassie says “Not a problem.  We’ll just bring along Bruce, decorating is one of his hobbies.”  Her reference is to a flamboyant and extremely effeminate member of their ship’s crew.   “Oh great, he’s all we need!” Mojo sarcastically comments.   Serita interjects “Wait a minute, Bruce could also be very helpful as a security guard, after all, he is a Bugbear!  He will look intimidating as long as we dress and arm him as a warrior instead of a fop.”  “Only if he never opens his mouth,” Mojo adds. 

Kindor says that they can help themselves to any of the furnishings from his castle in order to fix up the warehouse.   “Wonderful!” Dennismore yells out.  “And return it all to the castle after the auction!’ Kindor then states.  “Oh, we’ll bring it back…eventually,” Dennis replies.  The tavern’s owner Jerry gestures to the wall and mutters to Mojo “I think some of his tapestries would look really good over there.”  Mojo replies “I’ve always been partial to the furniture in his royal guest suite.  It will look great in my bedroom.”

The discussion returns to the subject of having some intimidating guards along to protect the jewelry and gems.  “Oh, I can handle that task myself,” Dennis states.  “I think you’re the one we want to guard them from,” states Cassie.   The half-elf ranger Mark suggests “Let’s bring along Furynick,” referring to their party’s macho tough-guy one-eyed human fighter.    Kharole adds “What about Vincenzo” referencing the party’s tall 300-pound human cleric of Huan-Ti and Hotoru (Chinese Pantheon God of War & the Native American Pantheon Wind God, both Chaotic Good).   The tavern keeper Jerry reminds them that Vincenzo’s new clerical assistant Cheveyo is even more intimidating.  “We said intimidate, not terrorize,” comments Kharole, as Cheveyo is a nine-foot tall quarter-demon, quarter-minotaur, half-human fighter/priest.  He has four arms, a head that is a cross between a ram and a bull, and speaks in a very deep James Earl Jones type of voice.   Narg concludes, “We’ll bring all three as guards, as well as Bruce the Bugbear”.

Having decided on those four (all NPC’s) they then discuss who the main adventuring party should consist of.   Serita says that she that she is going, being both the Jawlt Council Member for Religions and the future hospital administrator.  She also says she wants to help protect Kindor, in case he is an ILA target.   As an after thought she adds “Wait a minute, did any of you guys take out an ILA contract on me?”   The party all yell out phrases of: “No”, “Absolutely not”, “Of course not,” and “We’d never do that”, followed by various mutterings about how most of them will now need to find a paper shredder. 

Narg states that as the Jawlt Council member in charge of Military Strategy he will definitely be going.  The dwarven rogue Lannon is also on the Jawlt Council and says that he will help to meet and evaluate the guests.   Mojo states that he has to go to protect the Queen, being a General in her army. Mark interjects “Count me in too.”  Kharole says that she is going, stating that her main reason is to get a vacation away from her husband and children.   Narg reminds the elvan wizard that her being charismatic and  proficient with charm spells might also come in very handy.   The half-elf wizard Fiona also volunteers to join the group. 

Cassie points out that if they want to maintain a very visible presence in the city, and also make things harder for the assassins, they should consider bringing along some flying mounts for reconnaissance.   Cassie offers to join and bring along Maynard, her gold and red wyvern with rainbow colored wings.  It is pointed out that she could use a “wing man” to fly along with her.  Timothy, a human priest of Ukko, volunteers to join and bring his pegasus Justin.    Narg objects to having both creatures with the group, until Kindor says that there is a large barn adjacent to the warehouse where the animals could stay.  "Fine, just keep them both out of my way," the fighter replies.   

With the high profile team and guards selected, they now have to decide upon the “stealth team”.   The three previously mentioned rogues, Dennismore, Blake and Blip volunteer.   Dennis tells the halfling and gnome “You two keep a low profile…not that you have a choice”.  Several party members yell “boo” at his joke, and he answers “What?  I couldn’t resist that one.”  “Next time please try,” Blip answers.   The 6-foot-3-inch Timothy lectures the elf, saying “You’re hardly one to call anybody else short.”  

The next volunteer is the hengeyokai archer-ranger Ebony Shadow.  While she isn’t a rogue, she has the ability to transform into a black cat, which definitely qualifies as stealth.   The last one to volunteer is Ailsheir, a drow elf archer.  He had joined the party a year earlier, after the demigod Finder Wyvernspur had removed all evil from him.  His experience as a drow will assist in his being able to stay hidden. 

Kindor departs from the island, bringing with him the human jeweler and wizard Hiroshi, to  assist with preparations for the auction.   On the morning of the 2nd the Silver Moon Adventurers set sail for Jawltorn on their largest ship. 

Unbeknownst to everyone present in the tavern, Blake's hengeyokai apprentice Lee-May had eavesdropped on the group, and decided to tag along.   The previous week she had been made invisible for a skill test while in monkey form, and following that she never bothered to make herself visible again.   While on the ship ride to Jawltorn Ebony Shadow detects young Lee-May, but chooses not to tell anybody else.  Ebony concludes that Narg would just send her back home, and feels that an invisible spider monkey rogue might be a very helpful addition to the stealth team.


----------



## weiknarf (Jan 22, 2003)

Keep it comin'.  

Your players need to post to your thread so we can learn more about their characters.  I need some kind of scorecard or something.  Is there going to be a rogues gallery?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2003)

*Rogues Gallery*



			
				weiknarf said:
			
		

> *I need some kind of scorecard or something.  Is there going to be a rogues gallery? *




Done.   A rogues gallery, with detailed information about the Silver Moon Adventurers in this module, has been posted at the following link:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38410


----------



## weiknarf (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks bunches!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 27, 2003)

Chapter 3, “Arrival in Jawltorn”, July 3rd, 1019:

Shortly after dawn the southern coast of mainland Jawlt is sited in the distance.  The warship bearing the name Celib-Itil, which translates as Silver Moon in the Elvish language, changes course to the northeast towards their destination of the Jawltorn, the capital city of  Jawlt.    Along the way they pass the Jawlt Naval Ship Gelorynth, which is patrolling the waters between Jawltorn and the township for which that ship was named.    As they near the city the Jawlt Naval Ship Georgetown is sighted patrolling off to the east.     

The city of Jawltorn is a bustling port city, with a population of approximately 17,500.   The city is situated where the Thenossian River reaches the sea.  The river flows into the city, past a well-guarded bridge, and then forks, creating an “inner city” island of approximately nine square miles.   This section of the city has a population of 7,700 who are primarily upper class.  The remainder of the city is known as the “outer city”, covering approximately fourteen square miles. It has a population of 9,800, comprised primarily of the middle and lower classes.   The city is surrounded by a large wall manned with guards, with gates along the four major roads to the city.  

_Players & Guests: A city map with updated descriptions will be distributed at the next game.   Readers: The city map and descriptions have been posted on the Plots & Places board._

The ship Celib-Itil sails into the port.   A Jawlt Naval Lieutenant is rowing out into the harbor in  a small boat, and signals for them to sail into a berth along the Military Docks of the Inner City.   They dock alongside the flagship of the Jawlt Navy, the vessel named for the city, which appears to be preparing to set sail.    The Jawlt Council Member and Naval Commander, a human fighter named Waller John Swordsharpener, boards the Celib-Itil and warmly greets the party’s arrival in the city.   

Glancing towards the flagship, Serita asks “Getting ready to leave town?”  Waller replies “Yes, the first auction guests arrive tomorrow.   Kindor thinks it best that the flagship be seen at sea and at the ready, with two more vessels within sight to the southeast and southwest, to deter any unwanted guests from making a quick escape from the city by ship.   “Good thinking,” comments Narg.   Cassie offers to loan him some magical Message Mirrors, to allow for quick communication between his ships.   "I didn't know we had any of those," Narg comments.  Cassie answers "Of course you didn't, to use them you have to know how to write."  "I can too write!" Narg exclaims.  Mojo interjects "Writing your name in the snow doesn't count.'  "Well it should," is Narg's reply.  


Waller tells the party “Feel free to use this dock tonight, but you might want to have your ship depart early tomorrow.  You want to ensure that none of the unwanted guests try to stowaway on your ship to get access to your island.”   “Absolutely,” Serita emphatically states, and she then instructs the ship’s Captain to have the crew spend today gathering supplies, and to depart at dawn.   They also decide to presently leave the “stealth team” and “party guards” on the ship to ensure no unwanted visitors come on board while the party leaders go to meet with Lord Kindor. 

The group of Cassie, Fiona, Lannon, Mark, Mojo, Narg, Serita and Timothy leave the ship, and walk northward through the city to Lord Kindor’s castle.   The two-mile hike is through one of the nicest parts of the city, with over a hundred mansions and estates belonging to various aristocrats and wealthy merchants.   

They soon approach the southern gate of the outer wall of the Castle, a forty-foot high stone structure, behind which only the top two stories of the Castle’s central tower can be seen.   They notice that twice the usual number of soldiers guarding the gate, who welcome their arrival and open the gate to allow them to enter.   Mark comments “No matter how many times that happens it still feels a bit surreal, given how we first visited this place.”  Narg, Serita and Timothy agree, as the four of them were with the group that infiltrated the castle fourteen years earlier when searching for the Rod of the Seven Parts.  

They cross the outer bailey and approach the moat, which spans for forty-five feet across, ending at a sixty-foot high wall.   Guards atop the moat tower signal for the drawbridge to be lowered.  The party crosses the bridge and enters the inner bailey, which is filled with hundreds of human and dwarven Jawlt Army troops engaged in training exercises.   Tenbar, the Jawlt Council Member and Army Commander waves to them, but does not break off from the practice drills that he is supervising.    Narg and Lannon wave back at the dwarf, and continue towards the main doors to the castle. 

They enter the front lobby.  Kindor had been alerted to their presence and is waiting for them.   He leads them to a meeting room not far from the lobby, where platters of food have been laid out for them, along with a few bottles of wine and a small keg.    A group of guards take up position outside of the door, which is then closed, giving the nine of them privacy.

The group help themselves to the food and beverages.   “Beefed up defenses I see,” Lannon comments.   Kindor replies “Melito doesn’t want to take any chances, and since he is my security expert and knows this ILA a lot better than I do I’m taking his advice very seriously.   We brought the army into the city at night inside of covered carriages to keep their presence here a secret.   The auction site is only a mile away, and the troops can get there quickly if and when you might need them.”  “Nice to know,” mutters Narg. 

Kindor continues “Melito wants me to keep a very low profile and limit my number of public appearances in case I am a target.”   “You really think you may be?” asks Fiona.   Kindor replies “There is a very high probability that I am.  The ILA may have chosen this city for more than just the auction.  Other than the Jawlt guild, the only other known assassin group on the continent that belongs to the ILA is the guild from the Thenossian city of Halla.  You may remember that they tried and failed to assassinate me nine years ago.”   “How could I forget.  They got me instead” Lannon states, referring to an attack against the party that occurred simultaneous to the assassination attempt, which left the dwarf dead.   

The group finishes the meal after which they take a walk back outside, where two horse-drawn carriages are waiting.   “Let’s go visit the auction site and your new headquarters,” Kindor states.  The party climb into the rather ostentatious coaches, which then depart from the castle.   They travel south for a mile along the main road, which then veers off towards a section of the city that has a large number of nicely constructed warehouses used by the wealthier merchants of the city.   

They reach an area where it appears that most buildings on the whole city block have recently been razed, the only two structures still standing being a good sized warehouse on the southeastern corner with a large barn adjacent to it on the southwestern corner.   Kindor gestures to the open land, and announces “This is where the hospital will be built.”   They then approach the warehouse building.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2003)

Chapter 4, “Kulp’s Comfortable Castle”, July 3rd, 1019:

This building is a large stone and oak structure runs 80 feet north to south by 120 feet east to west.  A regular sized door to the building is along the eastern wall, with two stories normal sized windows along that same wall.  Six Jawlt Army troops are on guard duty at the door, which they open as Kindor and the party approach.   They walk along a 5-foot wide corridor running for 20 feet, with two interior doors off to the side.  The doors have windows on them, revealing small offices inside.   

The hallway ends in another doorway, which is opened up into a single 80x100 foot warehouse room with a 25 foot high ceiling supported by huge oak pillars and beams every 20 feet.  All of the spacious windows in this room are high above, starting ten feet above the floor, to allow a great deal of light inside while still allowing privacy inside. Three barn-type double doors are along the longer south side of the building, with driveways out to the main street. There are also barn-type doors on the western wall, with fencing outside that lead directly to the barn.  

Kindor says “When I had the other warehouses on this city block torn down to make room for the hospital I decided to keep this one, as it was so well made and in such good shape.  A hurricane or earthquake could hit this place head on and it would still be standing.”  “What if we dropped Vincenzo on it from high above?” Mojo quips.  “I don’t think there are any buildings in the city that well made” is the Lordholder’s response.    He says that he plans to eventually use this building as a carriage house for portable medical wagons (ambulances), with the adjacent barn for the draft horses to pull them.    He chose this location in part because it is located half way between his castle and the military docks.  He says that he hopes to also raise enough money in the auction for the Gelorynth ship builders to construct a hospital ship for the navy.   

Cassie gestures to the eastern side of the building, which has a staircase up to a second floor and two stories of rooms for the 80x20 foot area, and asks “Are those rooms where you want us to stay while we’re here?”   He smiles and says “Follow me.  We never did discuss payment, did we?”   He leads them up the stairs, which ends in an enclosed 5-foot wide hallway running the entire 80 feet.  The hallway has windows on one side from which the warehouse interior can be seen, and doors on the other side leading to one 15x20 and four 15x15 foot rooms.   

He brings them down to the very end of the hallway, which has a door on the warehouse side of the wall.  The door looks well constructed, with a glass knob attached to a gold plated locking mechanism with a keyhole.   “Odd place for a door,” Fiona comments, as it would just open out into the warehouse room from 12 feet high.  She also does not recall seeing such a door from when they were down in the warehouse.   He tells them “Open the door, and see what is on the other side“.   Serita opens it, and they see the interior of a fair sized feasting hall, with two long tables of food and beverages set before them, a working fountain off to one side, and several doors on the various walls. 

Kindor asks “Have any of you ever heard of Kulp’s Comfortable Castle?”   Cassie says that it sounds vaguely familiar to her.”  Kindor explains that Kulp the Magnificent was a powerful mage, that lived a long time ago and enjoyed living in luxury when he and his party adventured.   He modified a Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion spell in order to bring his own personal castle with him.  The castle itself is a permanent structure in another dimension, that can be accessed using a magical orb.   He then points to the glass knob on the door, announcing it is the Orb of Kulp, which was one of the unique jewelry and gem items that I found in the collection.   Upon the command world “A cat that good.” it has transformed into the magical doorway that is now before them.   

They all enter the brightly lit room.  Kindor announces that as payment for their services at the auction he will give them the Orb, so that they will be able to take this castle with them as a portable headquarters while on adventure.   He suggests that they check out the rest of the structure, which they all then do.  _[DM’s Note: The map and descriptions for this building can be found on 8th page of Piratecat’s well read Story Hour._ 

The Silver Moon Adventurers are very impressed by the building, with its eight large individual bedrooms, a barracks type room that can sleep up to 30, a meeting room, training room, and three large bathrooms that include faucets for hot and cold running water in the bathtubs.  Off from main hall are a large room and three smaller rooms, which Kindor says are for chapels.  He explains how this structure in inaccessible from every plane, so that even deities can’t get in, which would prevent clerics and druids from praying to their gods.   He says that these four rooms have been created so that once dedicated to a particular god or pantheon of gods, and then consecrated by a High Priest, will allow communication to that deity from that particular room.  

They group finish their tour and reconvene in the great hall.  Serita comments “I think those spacious bedrooms and hot tubs are great.”  Narg interjects “Yeah, but when my kid is old enough to date and asks “Dad, can I borrow the castle, the answer is a definite ‘No’.”

Kindor then explains the limitations of the Orb.   It has a much longer duration than the original Mansion spell, up to one day per level of the Wizard enchanting it, but can only be used once per enchantment.  Furthermore, the re-enchant the orb requires an equal amount of time as it has remained in use.  Thus, since they will have it here for the next 15 days it will then take another 15 days before it can be used again.   He also explains that re-enchanting the orb requires a Wizard of at least 15th level, which the party is not even close to.   

“But Derieki is,” Cassie comments, referring to the wizard who most recently apprenticed her that she also collects magical components for.   Kindor replies “Absolutely, in fact he was the one that located the spell to use the Orb, and enchanted it this time.”   Fiona comments “So, basically we would just be able to use this once per adventure.”  Kindor answers “Correct, but if you are staying in one location for a period of time you could safely use it there.”   They discuss how in the future they would only need to rent a single room at an inn, and then create the doorway from inside of that room.  

Kindor also points out that if a party member was seriously injured, as happened to Mojo’s cousin Lono during the adventure in the orient the previous fall, that person could stay in the castle indefinitely, as it will create food and water for the occupants.  He does warn them that the magical food and water only exists in the other dimension, and the person would need to eat real food before exiting the dimension. 

They then head back outside.  “There’s one more trick about this thing,” Kindor adds, and says the phrase “Surprise".   The doorway and knob completely vanish.  He repeats the word, and the it reappears.   The Lordholder explains how once the door is activated and a password stated, but before the door is opened, it can be infused with a spell.    In this instance an Invisibility spell was cast upon it.    He adds that any spell could be used, either a defensive spell to protect or hide the door, or an offensive spell to activate if anyone tries to either pick the lock or open it without first stating the password.  Cassie asks about the key to the door, and is told that the only key belonged to Kulp the Magnificent, and it is not known what happened to it.  

Kindor explains how a different password stated each time the door is used, reminding them that the passwords this time are “Open the door and see what's on the other side“ to open it and “surprise" for the invisibility.   “And we’re the only ones who know that?” Lannon asks.  He replies “Only the nine of us and my wizard Majorn, who erected it here this morning.”   They debate if they even want to tell the rest of the party who are still back at the ship, but decide that they have to.  Narg comments "I'm afraid that Dennismore will be way too excited when he finds out there is a place he can go that is outside of any legal jurisdiction." They decide to keep the security about the castle very tight, and to also use the ten room inside the warehouse.  They also opt to hold off on consecrating the Castle’s chapel rooms, since the clerics and druid could currently use the warehouse rooms to pray from instead.  

“So, is this acceptable as payment?” Kindor asks.   “Very” several party members state in unison.  “Rather generous I’d say.  You could have auctioned this off for a lot of money” is Fiona’s observation.   Kindor answers “I know.  But I have a personal interest in this too.  Ensuring that Serita now comes back safely from adventures is rather important to me.”   “Uh oh, I’d say the K-man's got it real bad,” Lannon comments.  “Or he wants it real bad,” Mojo mutters in response.   A dirty look from Serita then silences them both.   The group then heads downstairs to discuss the auction logistics.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2003)

Chapter 5, “The Agenda”, July 3rd, 1019:

Kindor explains that for the week, July 4th to 10th the various guest groups will be arriving in the city.   “How many groups?” Cassie asks.   He replies “We’re not exactly sure.  Three dozen were issued invitations, and also told to notify other interested parties.   Since Melito wants me to avoid public appearances, and he and my two military commanders will also be keeping a low profile, that will leave it up to the other Jawlt Council Members to greet each of these visiting dignitaries.”  

“Greet the guests? Heck, we’re normally not even allowed to meet the guests” Narg comments.  Kindor says “You three on the Council don’t have to do all of that yourself.  Council member Ki-Geloryn is in charge of Diplomacy, and Sir Philip handles Commerce and can also help out.  Some of your group may want to accompany those two as added protection. He says that with the first guests arriving the next day they may want to consider getting the jewelry and gems out of the Lordholder’s Castle either today or first thing tomorrow, especially since they now have their extra-dimensional castle to store them at.  They would have to get the items here by the 8th at any rate, for the preview.  “What exactly is this preview?” Mark asks.  

Kindor explains that in order to guarantee that auctioneers will not show any favoritism to local citizens the residents of the Jawlt Lordholding will not be allowed to participate as bidders at the auction.  However, to be fair to them the Jawlt residents, and only Jawlt residents, will be permitted to preview the auction items on the 8th and then turn in sealed bids by 9th for any item that they are interested in. The sealed bids will be held by Melito, and will not be opened and read until the bidding has closed on each item at the auction.   Kindor points out that the existence of these sealed bids will also help to drive up the auction prices.   

“Do you expect a lot of sealed bids?” asks Serita.   Kindor replies “No.  There will be fairly high reserves placed on each, which will be well out of the price range of most locals.   I expect that thousands may come to the preview just to look at the items, with few putting in real bids.  By the way, this bidding process will also permit any of you to bid on any of the items that you might be interested in.  At any rate, you will need to handle the security arrangements for this preview.  It was intentionally scheduled for the 8th as Melito has heard that the ILA convention  is not slated to begin until the 9th.

The rogue Lannon says “What exactly can you tell us about the convention.”   Kindor replies, “I will have Mileto brief your stealth team, as he knows more details that I do, but basically it is scheduled to start on the 9th with opening ceremonies and a business meeting.  At this meeting they will give clues about how the targets will be announced.  The designation of the three of more targets will then take place the next day or two.  The assassin groups will have until the morning of the 15th to complete their assignments. On the afternoon of the 15th the ILA will then have their closing ceremony and awards.”

“And the auction is scheduled for when?” asks Mojo.   “The 13th.   We will hold a formal dinner for all bidders on the evening of the 10th at which time Hiroshi will explain the rules of the auction.   We could hold that dinner either here, or at another location of your choosing.  A formal preview of the items to all registered bidders will be held on the 11th.  We will then hold a formal hearing on the 12th for anyone who wishes to make a claim that an item being auctioned is rightfully theirs.” 

“What is that all about?” asks Lannon.   “Two purposes,” Kindor adds.  “First, it will legally establish that I am the current owner of the items and have a right to formally sell them.  More importantly, while we know some of the history of these items, the interested guests probably know far more.  Instead of keeping that information to themselves, the hearing will prompt them to share that with all other guests, which should increase the demand and prices of the items.”     

“But won’t you risk loosing a few items that way?” Timothy asks.   The Lordholder replies “Probably not.  The final ruling on these claims will be made by a three judge panel, which will consist of Hiroshi, a High Priest of Ukko, and a yet unnamed paladin.  Just because an item once belonged to an ancestor doesn’t mean that whoever had collected these items did not do so legally.  I still don’t know which prior Lord of castle collected them, and unless someone can name which Lord and actually prove that they stole the item, then the prior claims of ownership will not be validated.” 

“Anyway, the auction itself will take place on the 13th.  As with the auctions you attended in the orient, I want to make sure that beverages flow freely during the auction to encourage the bidders to be less inhibited with their bids.  Finally, the payment for and pick-up of items will be on the 14th. Finally, the groundbreaking ceremonies for the new Jawlt Hospital will take place on the 15th, preferably after the ILA convention has ended.   Your ship can then pick you guys up on the 16th to return home.”

“Sounds rather straight forward,” comment Timothy.   Fiona replies, “Yes, except that with all of these foreign guests plus the assassin groups there will be a lot to keep track of.”  Kindor adds “I think that with most of you attracting everyone’s attention, your stealth team should be able to find out exactly what is going on.”  “They will, and if you want people to attract attention you’ve picked the right people,” comments Cassie.      Narg (who dislikes animals) says “I’ve got it! To really attract attention let’s set fire to Timothy’s pegasus as it flies over the city.”  Mojo interjects “No, we couldn’t do that to a poor dumb animal, plus it might hurt the pegasus that he is riding on.”  Timothy pretends to ignore both comments. 

Kindor has one final logistical issue to discuss.   He says that he still needs to determine what amount to charge each person for the privilege of attending the auction.   This will not only raise more money for the hospital, but will also help to keep the number of attendees down.   It has to be low enough that each aristocrat will still bring along spouses and key advisors, but high enough that they won’t want to pay to bring their whole entourage.  “Yeah, a smaller number of guest will help with security,” Lannon adds.    Cassie asks how much the auction items are worth?  Kindor says that the minimum reserve will probably be 20,000 gold pieces.   The group debates different amounts to charge each attendee, eventually deciding on 2,000 gold pieces per person.


----------



## weiknarf (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow.  Kindor really has thought of many ways to jack the prices up, hasn't he?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2003)

weiknarf said:
			
		

> *Wow.  Kindor really has thought of many ways to jack the prices up, hasn't he?  *



Yes he has!  The DM holds an MBA from a top business school which is sometimes superimposed into the NPC's, and Kindor has always been a favorite NPC.  He has been part of the campaign since 1982's Module #1 (this being module #117).  Over the years he has had quite a bit of interaction with the playing characters, which will probably increase given his new relationship with Serita.  He has also accompanied the Silver Moon Adventurers several times into battle, being treated by them as an "honorary" party member.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 3, 2003)

*Game Two - 2/02/03*

Auction Location:


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 3, 2003)

Chapter 6, “Securing the Premises”, July 3rd, 1019:

Kindor departs to go check in with Melito as the group’s elvan mage Kharole joins them at the warehouse building.  They decide to take a very detailed look around the building itself.   Narg declares that “There is way too much access to this place, we need to change that.”  The group brainstorms about the modifications needed to make the building more secure.  This includes filling in all of the ground level windows and chimneys in the offices on the eastern side of the building with stone or brick, putting bars and bolts on whichever doors they decide not to use and putting iron bars up over the windows in warehouse and second floor rooms.

Cassie suggests putting up some type of catwalk along the northern wall, above where the group is planning to build the auction stage.   “Won’t a catwalk attract models?” quips one player.  “We like that sort of thing,” replies another.    It is pointed out that the group’s archers could be hidden up there during the auction.  They make a note to return to the Island to get Aradyn, their most experienced archer. 

They debate coving over the windows completely, and using Continual Light spells to keep the place lit.  It is suggested that they cast the spells even if they decide to retain the direct sunlight, so that the building will be lit up round the clock.   Serita says that they also need to find a way to prevent unwanted teleportation into and out of the building.   “And a way of detecting anyone who is invisible,” Mark adds.   It is also pointed out that Timothy’s alignment-detection ability will be very important.  

They discuss needing construction supplies and laborers for these building renovations.  They decide to bring in their own labor rather than hiring people they don’t personally know.  Lannon comments “Won’t we get in trouble if we don’t hire the local carpentry and stonemason guilds?  They’ll get mighty upset if we bring in our own people.”   Cassie replies “Lannon, your Council position is Minister of Inherent Priorities.  Just explain that whoever you decide to hire is an ‘inherent priority’.  “Yeah, that will work,” he states.  “And we can then also bill their services to the Jawlt Council,” Mojo adds.  

Serita is given all three of the party’s bags of holding, and she then teleports back to Silver Moon Island.  Last year the Island had been ravaged by a hurricane, and a group of over 100 human and dwarf laborers have been working on repairs and reconstruction since then.   After consulting with the Silver Moon party members that have been supervising this detail, a group of ten very trustworthy humans and dwarves are selected to return with her.   Serita also finds the elvan archer Aradyn to join them.  They gather together along with their tools and equipment, climb into bags, and Serita teleports them all back to the warehouse.  _(Note: In our campaign people can be transported within Bags of Holding, however the amount of breathable air within the bag is very limited, so this can only be done for short periods of time.)_

The construction workers are given an explanation of what is needed and the five-day deadline.  The workers are told that they can use the first floor rooms for lodgings, and to confer with the army troops guarding outside about obtaining whatever building supplies are needed.  Blip also volunteers to loan them her Woodworking Tools of the Master, to speed up the construction process. 

The group then discusses the logistics of the auction preview.  They first talk about limiting the number of locals to attend, but decide instead that it is better to have a line that is a continuous flow into and out of the building, and not let anyone stop and linger.  Mojo comments “Right, make a note that we need to pick up some cattle prods.”  As added security they decide that the preview viewers will need to show identification of city residency (tax receipts).  A note is made to also get the local neighborhood authorities (the equivalent of the ‘beat cops’) to stand guard at the door to verify the identity of city residents. 

Lannon suggest that they use the magical lantern which had been obtained from the heroes from Greyhawk, reminding the party that the lantern will reveal anyone who is either ethereal or invisible.   He suggests that they have it placed out along with dozens of other ornate lanterns, so as not to draw any extra attention to this particular one.   

Cassie points out that those precautions may not be enough, even though the preview is supposed to take place prior to the ILA convention, as many assassins will probably already be in town.  Kharole also warns the party that the ILA could change their planned schedule. 

Narg says, “Hey, we’re pretty good at this.  Maybe we should become security experts.”  “We’re doing that now” Timothy comments.   “No, I mean as careers,” states Narg.  “We already have careers,” Lannon comments.   Narg replies, “Yeah, but this isn’t going to last forever.  In another 600 or 700 years you may want something else to fall back on.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 6, 2003)

Chapter 7, “Dinner Plans”, July 3rd, 1019:

The group discusses where to hold the different auction-related events.  Everyone agrees that the warehouse building should be used for the previews on the 8th and 11th and auction on the 13th .  Disagreement arises as to where to hold the dinner on the 10th and ownership hearings on the 12th.   “We don’t want to have to provide security in two or more locations,” Lannon emphasizes.  “We just need to guard the items,” states Mojo.  “We also have to protect the guests,” comments Narg.   “No we don’t,” Kharole states, “Why does it matter if they get killed or not?”   The former banker Timothy replies “Because Kindor wants to maximize the auction profits.  Those aristocrats can’t bid on the items if they are dead.”  Kharole retorts “They have heirs!” 

The city has 60 different taverns and inns where those events could be held, however Serita points out the risks in having a food related event outside of their direct control.  Everyone is reminded how easy it would be for an assassin to poison food or beverages.   She suggests that the dinner and hearing also be held in the building, and that the party should cater the dinner.   Between Jerry’s Tavern, the Panda House Restaurant, and Jamie’s kitchen back at the Silver Moon School back on the Island enough food could be prepared and brought in for the meal.   Cassie points out that the oriental girls could also act as the waitresses.   Narg says “Great, we can charge the Jawlt Council’s expense report for that as well.  How does 10,000 gold pieces sound?”  Fiona whispers to Timothy “I think Narg may be trying to get himself kicked off the Council.”  

Serita agrees with the idea of having the girls as waitresses.  Narg makes a few disparaging remarks about the oriental girls' hengeyokai nature.  He then says “I can’t believe that my Island has become a haven for humanoid animal refugees.  We used to be a proud group of warriors.”  Mojo says “Oh yeah. You’re a fine one to talk about how things change.  I remember the last time I visited you at your new house.  You were completely drunk, lying on the couch, and wearing someone’s tiara on your head.”    “Hey, dummy up on that,” is Narg’s response. 

The group decides to have all five events in this location.  Kharole comments about how this place would be easy to defend.  Knowing how she thinks, Lannon points out to the elf wizard that “This is not the place for a Fireball.”  She replies “Until it is.”

They discuss guards, deciding that round-the-clock guards from the Jawlt Army is fine for outside of the building, but not to let any soldiers inside.   During the five planned events they will use their own guards for inside.   “Fine, but we have to make sure that Bruce the Bugbear doesn’t speak,” Mojo states.   “And you need to dress him up as a fighter,” comments Cassie.  Mojo interjects “Oh no.  I’m not volunteering to dress Bruce.  I’d rather dig latrines than have that job.”  

Kindor returns, and the group outlines their plans for security.  Kindor states “Well, that’s fine for outsiders, but how does that keep Dennismore for stealing the items?”  “We’ll deal with Dennis,” comments Narg.  He asks again about when they might want to move the auction items.   The group discusses different ways to move the items, coming up with elaborate plans involving multiple decoys. One plan involves having the several party members simultaneously travel on foot, others in wagons, and three overhead on their respective pegasus, wyvern and broom.   

“Why don’t we just pretend to take them today, and get them tomorrow?”  Fiona suggests.  The party likes the simplicity of that, commenting that with the furniture being moved they can just put the items inside of something.  Lannon comments “Hiding the stuff in furniture worked for smuggling several tons of gold and platinum out of the orient.”   “What was that?” Kindor comments.  “Nothing,” several people say in unison.  

Back to the topic at hand, Narg says “Good idea.  Today let’s just take some dummies.”  Not letting that straight line pass him by, Mojo says, “OK, Mark, Timothy, I guess that means you.”  Kindor says that he thinks he can find a number of ornamental jeweled items around his castle to send over as decoys.  Narg jokes “Great, our buddy is going re-gift us a bunch of worthless stuff.”   It is pointed out that since the real items will be stored in the inter-dimensional Castle, also having dummies within this warehouse building might be a good idea, to keep any thief who does break in from looking any further.   Kindor leaves to go back to his castle and look for those things. 

The group decides to assign guards in the room across from the inter-dimensional Castle’s hidden door in order to watch it.   This prompts a discussion of whether to even let the rest of the party in on the passwords, or to just have those who already know about it with access.  Mojo suggests “It’s too many already, if fact, I think we should seriously consider killing some of those who already know.”  

Ignoring Mojo, Mark points out that for the ‘stealth squad’ to guard that part of the wall they should at least be told what is there.  “No we don’t,” states Narg, “We’ll just assign that to Blake.  He’ll do what we tell him without asking why.”  Mojo interjects “But he’s a halfling.  His attention span will wander after ten minutes and he’ll head off looking for food.”  “We can tell Vincenzo,” Narg states.  Mojo answers “Sure, we’d be safe with him, because he’s so big he couldn’t fit through the door.”   

The group decides to keep the passwords to those currently present, and as an added precaution not use the Castle until they actually have the items to guard.  They send the carriages down to the Military Docks to collect the remainder of the party.   Cassie and Timothy fly their mounts back, and get them set up inside of the barn.  The group then sends the carriages back to Kindor’s castle to pick up the decoy items along with a military escort.   They drop Bruce the Bugbear off at Kindor’s castle, to have him stay there for the next day and see what furniture  could be used to get the warehouse ready.   

The party spends their first night in the warehouse, sleeping on borrowed army cots, the 2nd floor rooms and others guarding the main room.   Mojo comments about it being silly, guarding an empty building, but Cassie points out that they need to make it convincing that the dummy items are real.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 7, 2003)

Chapter 8, "Melito, the ILA and the First Guests", July 4th , 1019:

The carpenters begin work on the renovations mid-morning, which is still far too early as far as  Narg, Mojo and Furynick are concerned.  Deciding that "If you can't beat'em, join'em", Narg puts on some carpenter's overalls, and starts in with hammer and nails.  Mojo comments that "Married life has domesticated you too much."  Narg replies "Hey, she now has me do a lot of odd jobs around the house.  You get used to it."  Mojo replies "I'll stick with the reigning queen, she has servants to do those things."

Melito, Kindor's security expert, Jawlt Council member and a 10th level rogue, arrives later in the morning.  Narg tells him "Grab a hammer, there's a lot of work to do."   Since Narg was holding several nails in his mouth when he said that Melito didn't hear all of it, which he decides was just as well.   The rest of the high-profile group gather around, the stealth team still staying out of the way upstairs.  He offers to answer any questions the party may have about the ILA, based on has experience as the former guildmaster of the Jawlt Thief and Assassins guild.  

"How do they operate?" asks Fiona.   Melito replies "Their member guilds each have their own style, the only constant being they show up and kill people."  "Oh, so they're us," Mojo comments.  Melito adds "Being sneaky and underhanded."  "So it's not us," Mojo replies.  

The party asks how many assassin teams will be at this meeting.  Melito says that is uncertain, as not all invited members will show up, and some member guilds may not have even accurately translated the clues as to when and where the convention will take place.   He says they can probably expect between 20 and 40 teams of 1 to 4 members each.   Kharole shows off her intelligence, immediately stating "OK, so an average of 30 teams with a total of 75 assassins."  This causes some of the party to reconsider taking this mission, until Serita declares "We're doing this!  I want my hospital."   

Lannon comes straight to the point, and asks "If we find any of these assassins, can we kill them?"  Melito answers "Sure you can.  You're in charge of security at this event, and none of you belong to the local member guild."  He does warn them that they may wish to avoid killing any of the five ILA leaders, as they might then target the Silver Moon.  As an after-though he adds "Unless you actually get ALL FIVE, then the ILA would be wiped out for good."  That idea appeals to several members of the party. 

Melito says that he has a few of his own operatives, who do not currently belong to the local guild, that might be able to assist the stealth team.   He says that they were 'hidden observers' at the previous ILA convention, and may be able to identify some of the assassin groups.  Kharole comments "Doesn't sound to me like they are very good assassins if they can be identified by anyone five years later."  Melito replies "That depends on if you know exactly what to look for."  He says that he will give a more detailed briefing to the stealth team as they get closer to the convention date.  

Narg declares "Okay gang, here's the deal.   If we find any assassins here, or nearby, we deal with them permanently.  I don't care if they have nothing to do with the ILA and are just here for drinks."   "How do we know for sure they are assassins?" asks Mark. Narg replies "If they are wearing any type of disguise, assume that they are."  Mojo comments "Great, he just marked for death anyone who puts on an ugly tie or bad toupee."  

Serita reminds the party that Queen Jennifer has a sword that allows her to detect any assassins within a twenty-foot radius, that the group might be able to sue.   "Wouldn't it be best for her if  she keeps that with her?" states Mark.  "Yes, but one of us can also be with her at the same time," Serita adds.  "Sounds like my job," Mojo declares.   

Melito concludes by saying "In the meanwhile the first group of invited guests have arrived. They flew into the city around an hour ago, and you may want to go greet them."   "Flew in?" Mark exclaims.  "Who are they?" asks Serita.   "A pair of dragons," is his response.  "They arrived in the form of a pair of forty-foot long dragons, landed before an inn, then transformed to humanoid shape.  They are now over at the Wandering Dancer Inn."   Fiona asks "What type of dragon?"  He replies "They appeared to be bronze dragons."   "Lawful good," is Cassie's comment.  "Unless they changed their color," states Serita, "We'd better bring Timothy along to check their auras."   Mileto departs, saying he will check in with them again tomorrow.  Former teamster Fiona gets a pair of horses hooked up to one of the carriages that Kindor has loaned the party, as Timothy gets directions from some of the soldiers to their destination.  

The team of Aradyn, Kharole, Lannon, Mojo, Serita and Timothy then depart, heading north for a mile.  They circumnavigate around the outer wall of the Lordholder's castle, and then head northeast along the main road.  They travel for approximately a mile, passing the Minstrels Manor, home of the city's Bard Guild.   The Wandering Dancer Inn is only a few buildings beyond that, and the carriage is parked in a dirt lot alongside the large wooden four-story building.   

The six party members exit the carriage, and Serita comments "I wish that Melito had given us  the names of these guests so we'll know who to ask for."  Mojo sarcastically replies "Right.  Because we wouldn't want to talk to the wrong pair of ancient bronze dragons that just happen to be staying here."   They head around front towards the main entrance.   They enter, and are surprised to find the large first floor room is nearly deserted, as most taverns usually have a large crowd for the noontime meal.    There is no food at any of the tables at all, and there are only three occupants in the immense room. 

The room before them has a large wooden stage on the far wall, which is apparently lit by a Continual Light spell.  The stage covers about a quarter of the room, covering the full 60 foot width of the building and being 20 feet deep on either end and 40 feet deep in the center, which comes out to a point.    The rest of the room is comprised of long but narrow tables, angled to face the stage, with all chairs only on the side that also faces the stage.   The ceiling is 18 feet high.  This layout closer resembles a theatre or auditorium rather than an inn.  The section of the room closest to the main entrance has a pair of desks alongside one corner, a staircase along the side wall leading to a second floor, and a pair of doors on the other side wall that apparently go to an adjacent kitchen.

An extremely thin human woman wearing a pink dress and long dark hair tied back in a pony tail is seated in a chair near one of the desks not far from them.  Further back in the room is a burley human man with a thick bushy mustache.  He is wearing coveralls over a stained shirt, and stands along the side wall staring at the party.  The third occupant of the room is a male elf.  He is wearing tights and dancing shoes, and is practicing a dance routine up on the stage.   The elf archer Aradyn sees the dancer and mutters to his companions "I don't like it when my people do things like that.  It gives our race the wrong reputation."  

The woman by the desk stands and tells the party "We will not be open for meals until the evening."  Serita replies "Actually, we're here as representatives of  the Lordholder, to officially welcome the new arrivals."   "Oh, well then we should go get them," she say.  She quickly glides across the room to the human man.  As she does this the dancer's shoes that she is wearing do not appear to actually touch the floor.   

She speaks to the man, then glides back to the party.  The man acts annoyed at being given the task, and slowly trudges his way up the stairs.   Mojo suggest to the woman "Maybe you should have loaned him your shoes."    The party waits for a good ten minutes as the elvan dancer continues to prance around the stage.  "I wish he would stop doing that," Aradyn mutters.   "I think he's rather cute," Serita states.  "Something tells me you're not his type," is Mojo's reply to Serita.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 12, 2003)

Chapter 9, “Enter the Dragons“, July 4th, 1019, 12:15 P.M.:

The group waits impatiently for the man who went upstairs with the message to return.  “I wish that grumpy guy would hurry up,” Mojo comments.  Aradyn says “Give the guy a break, if I had to spend twelve hours hanging around with people like these dancers I’d have an attitude problem too.”  Mojo says “I’d just kill myself.”  “Sounds good to me,” Serita mutters.  The man slowly meanders down the stairs.  “Well Mort?” the woman asks.   In a gruff voice he bellows “They’ll be down in a minute.  The group waits patiently for another ten minutes, during which time the elf on stage ends his dancing routine and departs.  

After a while a pair of humanoid creatures arrive at the top of the stairs and begin to descend down.  Even through they have polymorphed out of the original dragon forms, this pair clearly wished to make it obvious to all what their race is.  While they are still in humanoid shape, with two arms, two legs and no tail or wings, they each stand 12 feet tall, are covered in bronze scales, and still have a dragon’s head.  Their hands are a cross between humanoid hands and dragon claws.   They are richly attired, one in a suit the other in a dress, with a long high-collared cloak on both.  The clothing is primarily while in color, made of silks and velvet, with bronze trim and jewels that compliment the color of the scales.    They also adorned with considerable rings and jewelry.  

The two reach the ground floor and approach the party.  The female stands slightly ahead of the male.  Both Serita and Lannon step into the front of the party, and Serita addresses the dragons, stating “ It is my duty and pleasure to welcome you to the city of Jawltorn.”   The female dragon replies in the common tongue “Why thank you.  It is an interesting little city you have here.  Now, who exactly are you people?”    “We’re the Silver Moon Adventurers, we were sent to welcome you” Lannon states.   The half-elf continues “I am Serita of the Jawlt Council, and serve as the Minister of Religions.”  “And I am Lannon of Jawlt Council, the Minister of Inherent Priorities,” the dwarf interjects.

“And I am Katarensela,” the female dragon states, “and this is my mate Ssiralkoth.  We are from the Land of Mourning Mist.”  “Morning Mist?” Mojo comments, “I think I used to do shots of that.”   Serita asks “And what is it about the auction that has brought you here?”  The dragon answers “It sounded like something interesting, and we didn’t have any other plans for this month.”   Mojo states “Yeah, I hear that happens to old folks after they retire.  They have nothing else to do with their time, and have to find things to keep them busy.”    Serita is annoyed by Mojo’s flippant remarks, but the dragons do not seem to be paying him any notice.

Katarensela then states “And we are curious about an item that some rivals of ours might be interested in obtaining.”  “And what would that be?” Serita asks.   The dragon replies “A gem rumored to have once been owned by a Green Dragon.   We believe that the dragon or her agents might try to obtain it.”   “Green Dragon!” both Serita and Lannon emphatically state.  Serita looks to Lannon and says “You don’t suppose Mother….” “I sure as hell hope not!” he replies. 

Kharole notices that the party’s two spokespeople are now engaged in their own conversation and ignoring the dragons, so she steps forward.  Kharole says to the dragons “Please accept our apologies for becoming distracted.   I hope that we have not offended you.  My colleagues do not mean to disregard you, it is just that your information came as a bit of a shock.  We have had some bad experiences in the past with green dragons.”

Katarensela replies “You little people worry too much. We tend to ignore comments from you humanoids that aren’t directed at us.”  Serita turns back, and says “I’m sorry, I did not mean to be rude.  We have previously had problems with a very powerful druid who keeps green dragons as pets.”    Lannon adds “Yeah, it was a really bad time.  They killed me and ate my mule.  He was a really good mule.”  Mojo says to the dwarf “You seem more upset about loosing the mule than your own life.”   Lannon answers “Well, that ticked me off too, but a good mule is really hard to find.”   Serita adds to the dragons “It has been over a decade since we last saw the druid, who also happens to be my mother, and we would prefer not to run into her again.”

“Where are the green dragons from?” asks `Kharole.   Katarensela answers “The Land of Ladymist.  It is ruled by a green dragon, and her followers.”  Serita breathes a sigh of relief upon hearing that a family reunion is not on the immediate horizon.  This leads to a discussion of green dragons, and how this Ladymist must be a place of great evil.  Ssiralkoth says “Many of them are, but not all of the green dragons there are evil.”   “So the city will be swarming with dragons?” comments Lannon.   “Possibly not,” states Katarensela.  Kharole interjects “Right, didn’t you hear her, they could send some of their ‘agents’.”

Serita  informs the guests “There will be a formal dinner for all bidders in six days.  It will be held at the auction location, which is about two miles south of here.  Are there any special dietary requirements that you have?”  Both dragons laugh at that comment, with Ssiralkoth stating that “Dragons can eat just about anything.  We have very strong digestive systems.”

Serita states that Lord Kindor is pleased that they are here, and apologizes that he was not able to  personally greet them.   Katarensela replies “Thank you for the welcome.  If either you, or your Lordholder, are ever in the Land of the Mourning Mist we will be sure to return the hospitality.”    The two guests then turn around, and ascend up the long staircase.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 15, 2003)

Chapter 10, “The Jewelry and Gem Collection", July 4th, 1019, 1:30 P.M. 

The party members head back outside to their carriage.  “I don’t like the sound of green dragons showing up.”  Kharole interjects “They may not, the exact quote was ‘Or their agents’, so they could be sending anyone.” Kharole adds, "They said these people were looking for a magical gem that once belonged to a green dragon."  Serita says, "I think it's time for us to have a good look at these auction items."   The others agree, so they head directly to the Lordholder's Castle. 

They arrive back at the Castle and are greeted upon their arrival by the Jawlt Army Commander, Colonel Tenbar.  The group tells the dwarven fighter that they have come to pick up the Jewelry and Gems.  They are quickly escorted inside.   Tenbar leads them through the immense stone building and to a staircase leading to the first sub-basement.   They travel down several corridors and past rooms with army troops on guard duty.   They eventually arrive at a vault-like room, with solid metal doors and multiple locks.   At present the doors are open, and several Army officers are currently guarding the treasure.   Also in the room is the wizard Mahjorn, an employee of Kindor's.  The wizard casts a spell of some sort, and then informs Tenbar "They are who they claim to be."   "As if anybody else would want to be Mojo," Serita mutters. 

The room has a large wooden jewelry cabinet and two metal chests, all of which appear to have locks on them.  Also in the room is a torso-sized practice dummy, this one covered over with an embroidered tablecloth.  Tenbar explains that the collection of jewelry and gems is comprised of sixteen separate items.  Mahjorn casts a spell on each, and Tenbar then takes a large key ring and unlocks each chest and the cabinet.  The cabinet doors are opened to reveal four drawers inside, a large drawer on the bottom taking up over half of the chest, a medium drawer above it, and two smaller drawers above that.  Tenbar uses other keys to unlock each of these drawers.  

_[Note to Readers: Pictures (or links to pictures) of all 16 items can be found on the Plots & Places thread.  The pictures will also be posted here in the Story Hour as each individual item and the item's history becomes a key part of the story. _

The middle shelf of the cabinet is removed.  On the shelf are five items wrapped in velvet.   Mahjorn says that each of these five items is a rare gemstone.   The first is a large light blue rectangular quartz-like stone with angular edges that measures 2x3x6 inches in size.   The second is an egg-sized unpolished pinkish-red opaque stone.  The third is a triangular shaped polished diamond, approximately an inch in diameter, with a pulsating blue light in the center.  The fourth is a large uncut baseball-sized rock that appears to be mostly comprised of diamond.  The final one is a pyramid shaped quartz-like piece of green, purple, gray and white.  The gem radiates a faint glow around it.   

One upper left shelf of the cabinet is pulled out.  A dark velvet cloth is removed, to reveal red velvet padding beneath, with a dozen indentations in the padding apparently designed to hold rings.  Two of these are currently filled.   The first ring appears to be gold and silver, with a series of sparkling gems encrusted in it, the gems being rubies, diamonds and some faint green stones.   The other ring is gold with an intricately carved band and a large deep red oval stone in the center. 

Next, the upper right shelf is pulled out, and a dark velvet cloth is removed to show a pair of pendants.  The first is silver.  Attached to a silver chain is the round pendant, with knotting etched around the edges and an odd design comprising most of the center.  The design is perhaps a knight slaying a dragon, or perhaps not, depending upon how you view it.  The other pendant is on a gold chain with a rough and bulky shield-shaped gold plated rock fastened to it.   

The large bottom drawer of the cabinet is then opened.  First Mahjorn removes from it a jeweled box.  The box is wood covered with intricately carved silver plating.  It is eight-inches long by five inches deep.  The bottom part is four inches tall, with a two-inch high curved lid on top.  The wizard reaches again into the bottom drawer, this time removing a jeweled egg.  The egg is lying on its side, and is six-inches long at the widest point of the oval.  It is painted emerald green, with diamonds encrusted inside of gold and silver designs.   It is also split down the middle, with a gold lock covered by a red ruby.   The ruby is turned, and the egg opens up to reveal a jeweled model of a ship, the hull being painted the same emerald green with the masts and sails being made of gold, silver and diamonds.   

The tablecloth is removed from over the practice dummy, which has on it a jeweled black satin  dress decorated with gold and jewels in intricate patterns. Serita asks Mahjorn about the dress, speculating that she might decide to just wear it back.  He says that it is magical in nature, but safe to wear, and it can only be used after the wearer has been specifically trained in its use by the people who originally made it.   The party asks him if he knows much about the other items.  The wizard states "I personally don't know that much about them. Your associate Hiroshi knows the most, and he is still busy completing the research about them.  I'm sure that he will be able to provide you with more answers once he has completed that task."

The smaller of the metal trunks is unlocked, and from it a gold statue is removed.  The statue is that of a sphinx with a large polished gem in the center of it.   The statue is fairly large, around the size of a cat or small dog. 

The large metal trunk is then unlocked.   From it Tenbar removes three ornate weapons.  The first is a pick axe with runes on the blade and ornate ivory designs overlay on the handle.  Next is an axe with a large ruby encrusted in the base of the handle.  The axe head is of a unique design, with an oval opening in side, and points atop the handle and the back of the head.  The third is a large ornate hammer with a gold spiral on the handle, a fancy grip with dwarven runes on the base, and gold designs on the top and both ends of the head of the hammer.  

They decide that they will bring back all of the items now, so discuss how.   It is pointed out that many of the items are small, and can be easily concealed. The party discusses hiding the larger pieces inside of a piece of furniture, since Bruce has probably found furnishings by now for the auction site.    They head off to find Bruce, running into Lord Kindor.   He tells them "Don't you ever do that again!"  "What?" asks Serita.  The Lordholder replies "Leaving that...that...Bugbear here overnight.  He's been driving me and my men crazy!" "Okay, we'll bring him back with us," states Kharole.  "As if I'm even giving you a choice!  Take it with you" Kindor answers.   

They tell Kindor they will also bring the auction items back with them this trip.  Mojo says "Yeah, but first we need to made a sign that reads 'There are no valuables in this carriage'".  "How about 'Driver can not change anything higher than 20 gold pieces'" Aradyn adds.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 20, 2003)

*Game #3 - 2/16/03*

*Chapter 11, “The Theft”, July 4, 1019, 2:45 P.M.*

Serita puts on the jeweled dress beneath her regular clothing.  The Silver Moon Adventurers decide to put all of the other jewelry and gem items back in the containers that held them.  Mahjorn then casts a Wizard Lock spell onto each.   The cabinet and chests are then each placed inside of larger wooden trunks, to be transposed back with other furnishings that Bruce has chosen for the auction house. 

The group departs from the Lordholder’s Castle in a convoy of six horse-drawn conveyances.   The procession is led by the ‘decoy’ vehicle, the ornate covered carriage.  The carriage has seven uniformed Jawlt Army troops with it, two driving, two sitting atop with crossbows at the ready, two more standing on the running boards holding handles, and their officer riding inside.   Following this are five wagons packed with furniture.  Each wagon is driven by a Army soldier attired in civilian clothing with a Silver Moon party member beside him, with both Lannon and Timothy in the final wagon to watch those ahead of them.   The trunks with the items are in the first, third and fourth wagons. 

The journey is uneventful for the first two-thirds of a mile, up until the third and fourth wagons totally vanish.   Narg is in the second wagon, and  yells out as soon as the two wagons fade out of existence for the caravan to halt.   He tosses a handful of coins where the wagons were, to confirm that they are gone and not just invisible.  Lannon has his driver quickly ride the final carriage up to close ranks with the others.   Mojo checks the chest in first wagon, which still contains the larger chest with the three jeweled weapons.   Since they aren’t far from the auction warehouse Narg decides the best course of action is to keep moving, but at half speed with the party members looking around for anything suspicious. 

Ten minutes earlier Serita was sitting in the third wagon, when the second wagon ahead of her came to a halt as it was approached by three army officers.   The officers were led by Colonel Tenbar.  This caused the druid to become suspicious, as she had seen him at the Lordholder’s Castle a very short while ago.  She yells for the driver of her carriage keep moving, telling him to go around Narg’s carriage.   As she passes the second wagon she yells over to Narg “Helicopter,” a reference to a device they both know of from a world they visited that an illusionist from this world would not be familiar with.   Narg’s indifferent reaction confirms her suspicion, and she yells for her driver to pick up speed.    

All of the wagons get moving again at top speed.   Serita then notices that the wind has ceased and the air smells of freshly cut hay.   She disbelieves her surroundings, and the street and most of the wagons around her vanish.   Her wagon is inside of a large warehouse building, about 200 feet long, filled with various boxes and barrels, with a loft full of hay bales.   There is a long corridor that runs down the center of the building, where her wagon has ridden for about 150 feet.   The only other wagon present is the one with Kharole, about 40 feet further back.   At the far end of the building are a group of five human males attired in regular clothing, but all wearing swords, have just shut and locked the warehouse doors that the wagons rode through.  Serita yells over to Kharole that they are in a building, and the illusion then fades for the mage as well.  

As the men near Kharole’s wagon move closer she tosses a fireball, centered behind the men.   She is definitely out of practice, as the 7d6 fireball turns out to be exceedingly feeble (12 points), but it still manages to drop three of the men, also catching fire to some loose hay on the floor which starts to spread to some adjacent boxes.   The fire causes the horse to start to move the wagon forward.  Kharole hears a loud crashing sound along the side of her wagon which also rocks to the side, but is not sure of the cause.  

Two armored men move out from behind some crates near the wagon Serita is in.  She sees that there are some barn style doors that have been barred shut at the end of the building 50 feet ahead of her, and yells to the driver “Go get that door unlocked, I’ll deal with these two.”  He does as instructed, jumping down from the wagon and running to the doors, and she casts a Control Temperature on the armored men, catching them by surprise with below freezing temperatures.  

The two men that survived the fireball are still approaching Kharole, and she tosses a Magic Missile spell.   This drops one man, and causes injury to the second, who stops approaching.  In the wagon ahead the armored men climb onto the back of the wagon, and Serita hits them with a second Control Temperature, this one causing injury everywhere that metal touches their skin, with one of the men yelling out in pain.    She grabs the reins, and gets the horses moving, as the driver has now reached the doors and is removing the bar holding them shut.   The sudden movement of the wagon causes one of the armored men to fall off and onto the warehouse floor.   He rolls to the side to avoid being run over by the wagon with Kharole.  

The driver opens the doors and Serita focuses on getting the wagon out as quickly as possible.  Meanwhile, the other armored man has drawn his sword, and is moving forward in the wagon towards Serita.   Her driver sees this, as since he is till holding his whip, swings it as the wagon nears.  He is successful, striking the man, who looses his balance and falls from the moving wagon.  Serita helps pull the driver back up onto the wagon. 

Both wagons fly out of the warehouse, turning left on the street.   Serita realizes they are a block west of the main road, and has the driver take the next left.   The horses pulling both wagons are being driven as fast as possible, with the druid for once not minding a whip being used to impel them.  They turn onto the main road, seeing the remainder of their party about five blocks ahead, and make a beeline towards them. 

Lannon is the first to see the other wagons as they careen back onto the main road creating a large cloud of dust in their wake.   The caravan is ordered to slow, as the two wagons catch up.  “What happened?” Narg yells.  Serita yells back “Illusionist.”  He then says “Helicopter,” which causes her to look up and around, yelling “Where?”  “Just checking, let’s get this stuff back fast!”  “Agreed,” she answers, and the whole caravan charges down the street.   Mojo comments “I hate illusionists!”

Kharole notices for the first time that the large wooden chest in her wagon looks different, and opens it to check.  The metal chest holding the sphinx statue is not inside, seeing instead a wooden box with rocks.   She yells this over to the others.  Both Mojo and Serita check the chests on their wagons, seeing the cabinet and large metal chest still inside.   As they near the auction building Serita yells “Keep going, have all five wagons drive into the barn instead.”   They do this, with the carriage stopping in front of the barn and the army troops taking up guard positions, also alerting the other Army troops around the building.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 22, 2003)

*Chapter 12, “Robbery Aftermath”, July 4, 1019, 3:30 P.M.*

The two chests containing the magic are quickly unloaded from the wagons, with the cabinet and metal chest being removed from them.  Several party members arrive from the main building, with Cassie telling her wyvern to be on guard for intruders.  Cassie and Fiona begin alternating Detect Invisibility and Detect Magic spells.  The Wizard Locks are then dispelled from the containers, which are opened to confirm the jewelry and gems are still inside.  The containers are immediately shut.  Mojo and Furynick carry the metal chest to the main building, with Mark and Narg taking the cabinet.  They are brought immediately upstairs and to the door to the inter-dimensional castle, which Narg opens.   

The stealth team had been told to guard that section of wall, but never told why, and look in awe at the doorway into the feasting hall.   “What the heck?” asks Dennismore, as the fighters drag the cabinet and chest into the room.   Narg orders all five members of the stealth team into the castle, telling them “Make yourself at home in here, and protect the items.”  Once the members of this team have entered the fighters exit, and the doorway is closed and made invisible again. 

Serita says she is going back to the warehouse where the ambush took place.  Aradyn, Kharole, Mark and Mojo decide to accompany her, and get into a Bag of Holding.  With her Boots of Speed she is able to quickly run back to the warehouse, emptying the others out of the bag.   

About a dozen laborers are in the building, having made a bucket brigade to put out the fire that had started.   There are also two burnt bodies.  Serita questions the laborers, who explain that they were working in the warehouse next door when they saw smoke.   Mojo is very suspicious, commenting “They sure got over here awfully fast to involve themselves in something that doesn’t concern them.”   Kharole states “Not really.  They were only next door, and if this building burned down the one that they worked in probably would have caught too.  They were just looking out for their own livelihood.”  The fire is now out, and the laborers leave.  

The rangers Aradyn and Mark check the building for tracks.  The other three stand around waiting.  Mojo comments “This is weird.  It’s the Fourth of July, and I’m hanging out in a warehouse instead of being at a cookout.”  Kharole points to the burnt out area with the bodies and says “Doesn’t that count?”   The players then get into an unrelated side discussion about a cake made out of Spam.  

The rangers identify ten different sets of recent footprints, two human-sized made by armored boots, seven human-sized made by leather boots, and one smaller-than man-sized set made by leather boots.   Several of the human-sized tracks head out a side door of the building, and end in the alley near tracks made by a wagon and horses.   “Damn, they got away,” Serita states.  “Not all of them,” Kharole comments, gesturing to the bodies.   Serita puts the bodies in the Bag of Holding.  The others opt to walk back rather than sharing the bag with the burnt corpses.   

Meanwhile, back at the auction site the ten construction workers are busy carrying the furniture from the wagons from the barn and into the main building.   Cassie has picked up the Greyhawk Lantern, which makes visible and ethereal creatures, and is shining it around the room.  When flashing it at the doors where the furniture is being brought in it suddenly illuminates an older male gnome dressed in robes  _(illustration at the following link_ 

Cassie calls out, and the gnome hurries to get out of the door and back outside.   Several members of the party follow.  He is not in the barn, having apparently crawled under the fence between the barn and building.   The soldiers around the building are informed of this, and told to guard the doors and not let anybody in.   Narg suggests that the best way to solve this is that every gnome in the city should be put to death.   The others point out that he is overreacting.  “Fine, then just arrest them all,” Narg replies.   “Great, he’s now the Minister of Homeland Security,” Furynick comments. 

Serita arrives back at the auction house, and the soldiers say they are under orders and she can’t go in.  She slugs the man in the face and tries to walk past him and into the building.  The other guards grab her, and a fight ensues.   Narg hears the commotion, and heads outside and breaks it up.  “What the hell is going on!” she yells.  He answers “The illusionist tried to get in, so we increased security.  All you had to do was prove who you were, which you still need to do,” he states.  She unsnaps part of her leader armor, enough for him to see the jeweled dress still beneath, and he says “Good enough.  Get in here, and get that thing to safety!”    She enters, changes, and brings the dress upstairs to the castle.

By now the other four have returned.  They wait for the guards to go get Narg, the guard now with a black eye explaining what happened with Serita.  Once inside Mojo tells the druid “Gee, we had no trouble getting inside.  Maybe you should try a little tact and diplomacy.”    

The bodies are removed from the bags and Timothy and Cassie prepare to cast Speak with Dead spells.  Timothy begins, the first of his three questions being “Who hired you?”, the reply being “A fighter named Porter.”  “As opposed to a porter named Fighter,” Mojo quips.  Timothy’s next question is “Who was the gnome working for.”  The body replies “I don’t know.”   Timothy’s final question is “What was your mission?”, the reply being “To steal the money from the wagon.”

Cassie can ask up to five questions, and she decides to talk to the other body.   Her first question is “What was the gnome’s name?”, the answer being “I have no idea.”   Next she asks “Where is your base?”, the answer being “I live at the Grumpy Priest Alehouse.”    Narg interjects “We don’t need his home to get the statue back, we need to know where they were going to meet.”  She asks “Where were you going to split up the treasure?”, the answer being “Right there at the warehouse.”   “What were you trying to steal?” is her next question.  He replies “A trunk filled with gold carried by wealthy furniture merchants.”   “Furniture merchants?” comments Furynick.  “Well, we did have five wagons full of furniture,” Lannon comments.   

Narg says “This is getting us nowhere.  We have to know where they are now!”  Cassie’s final question is “Where did you meet when you were hired for the robbery?”   The answer is “The Lusty Harlot Inn.”  “I’ll check that one out,” Furynick interjects.   “I’d better go with him,” Mojo states, and the then asks Narg “Are you joining us?”  Narg replies “Are you kidding?  I’m married to an archer.  If I went into a place like that she’d put an arrow through my head!”  Lannon comments “Nah, I doubt that is where she’d aim.”  Mojo and Furynick leave.  “I wonder if they’ll ever come back?” Lannon speculates.    

Narg suggests to Lannon “Why don’t we go check out where he lived, something about a grumpy priest.”  Fiona suggests “You should bring Timothy with you, he’s the closest thing we have to a grumpy priest.”    The body of the one Cassie questioned is put back in the Bag of Holding, and the trio depart. Cassie decides to draw a picture of the gnome she saw while it is still fresh on her mind.   Serita says that she will go meet with Melito once the picture is completed.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Feb 24, 2003)

_This posting is still by Silver Moon.  I've been having computer problems, and for some unknown reason it won't let me log in as me, so I used an account for my wife._

*Chapter 13, “Bar Hopping”, July 4, 1019, 5:00 P.M.* 

Lannon, Narg and Timothy get directions to the Grumpy Priest Alehouse.  It is situated in the northern part of the outer city, not far from the river docks, the cloth manufacturing and trade district, and various smaller churches and shrines.  The Ukko cathedral of the outer city is also in that area, although Timothy has never visited it, always going to he inner city cathedral instead.   They take one of the wagons and ride to the area, soon finding the building.   

The Alehouse is 60 by 80 feet in size two stories tall, and made entirely of wood.  They enter the building, the first floor of which is all one open room, with the kitchen area in the far back corner.  A long L-shaped bar with dozens of bar stools is along the two nearest walls, with a long sign on the wall behind the bar that reads “Grumpy Priest Ale”.  Another wall has a staircase heading up to the second floor, and beneath the staircase are over a dozen barrels.   It is dinner time, and the building is fairly crowded.  All of the patrons appear to be laborers, from either the docks or cloth shops.  There appear to be five employees on duty, two female waitresses, a cook of each gender, and a male bartender.  

Correctly deducing that the bartender is the one in charge, they make their way over to three empty barstools.   “Care to try the house brew?” the bartender asks.  “Sure,” replies Narg.  Three tankards of ale are placed before them.   The ale itself tastes rather average, not bad but not great either.  Looking at the clientele in the building Lannon mutters to Narg, “About what I’d expect for a working man’s brew.”    The bartender asks “How do you like it?”  Narg answers “This stuff is as good as I’ve heard.”   

“So, do you have rooms here?” Narg asks.  The bartender answers “Sure do.  Cost you a silver a night or an electrum for a month.”  The bartender asks Timothy “You staying at the church?”  “I’m staying near here,” the cleric answers.  The bartender continues “I don’t recall seeing you before.  You must be newly assigned.  Priests of Ukko are always welcome here, consider the first round for you and your friends on the house.”  “Much obliged,” Lannon answers.  

They order a second round, Narg saying “We should show him the guy.”  Lannon says “Probably best to not dump a burned body out of the bag in the middle of a crowded tavern.”  “At least not while they’re eating,” Timothy adds.    Narg attempts to ask the bartender about a possible missing person who resides there, saying that the priest is worried about a parishioner.  The bartender says that everyone staying there was around in the morning.  “He may have just been missing for a few hours,” is Narg’s reply.  The bartender looks to Timothy and says ‘Buddy, you need to stop worrying, he’s probably just busy.  I’m sure the guy will come back to your church soon, there is no reason to harass your parishioners.”  

 “This isn’t working,” Lannon tells Narg.   Narg then asks “Look, is there somewhere we can talk that’s a little more private?”   The bartender calls on the female cook to come tend bar, and the four of them head upstairs.   Narg says “We were trying to be discreet downstairs, but the truth is we are on an official investigation for the Lordholder.   We believe that one of your residents has been killed.”  “Who?” asks the man.  “Him,” states Lannon, removing the body.  

“Gads!  What happened to him?” the man asks.  “Killed in a robbery attempt,” Narg states.  “Someone tried to rob him?” the bartender asks.  “No, he was one of the robbers,” Narg states.  “Who was he?” Timothy asks.   The man replies “His name was Morris Black.  This is terrible!”  “Friend of yours?” Lannon inquires.  “No, he hasn’t paid me yet for this month,” the bartender answers.   Narg hands the man two electrum, and says “Here, that will cover this month plus your time.”   “Can we see his room?” asks Lannon.  “Sure, you paid for it” the bartender replies.

As the room is unlocked the bartender tells them what little he knows about the man, who has lived there for a few months but pretty much keeps to himself.   The room is small, 8x10 feet in size, with the only furnishings being a small poorly made bed and rickety chair.   There is a large wooden box in the room which is quickly searched.   Some cloth and wool clothing has been set on top.  Beneath it are three distinctive pewter tankards, one of which the bartender recognizes as the property of a tavern across town.  There are a dozen pieces of assorted silverware, a few wooden plates and bowls, and a stack of a sixteen empty belt pouches of various different types of material.  About half appear to have had the stings on them cut.   They conclude that he was just a standard lowlife. 

They ask the bartender if he knows of a fighter by the name of Porter.   The man replies that the name is unfamiliar to him.  They ask the bartender not to touch anything in the room, and then leave.   They ride the wagon back to the auction house, concluding that this was a dead end.  

Meanwhile, Furynick and Mojo have arrived at the Lusty Harlot, a three story 50x50 foot building located near the docks at the southeastern part of the outer city.   They note that it is right down the street from the Full Tankard, the tavern where Narg’s bachelor party was held two months earlier.   Mojo comments about being surprised the Full Tankard is still standing.  “Hey, we did our best to rectify that,” Furynick replies.  

They enter the building, seeing that the first floor consists of two rooms, each with a staircase up.  One room is empty, but the other is occupied.   Inside the room are a dozen tables, two of which have lone men sitting at them drinking.  A bar is along each adjacent wall.  An man dressed in cloth and leather clothing is tending bar at one, and two middle-aged women wearing loud dresses are talking to patrons at the other.    They decide to go get drinks and talk to he man.

They each order a whiskey, and Mojo says “We’re looking for Porter.  Is he anywhere around?”  The man says “You missed him. He was here at lunch time.”   “Think he’ll be back soon?” Mojo asks.  “Nah, he just comes here around once a week,” the man answers.   

The man goes to get drinks for another patron, and Mojo asks “What do you think we should do?”  Furynick replies “Stay here for the next week until he comes back.”   The bartender returns and refills their glasses.   “I guess we’ll be going,” Mojo says.  “Sure you don’t want to sample some of the other offerings of the house?” the man asks.  Furynick gestures to the women, and says “Those two seem a bit old.”  The man replies “Yeah, but they have some mighty nice looking daughters upstairs.”   

Furynick decides to stay, with Mojo insisting that they head back with the information instead.  “We’re not here for any of that!” Mojo yells.  “Says you,” Furynick tells his roommate.  “We don’t have time for that now, come back here later when we’re not working,” is Mojo’s reply.  Furynick reluctantly joins his comrade, and they head back towards the auction house.   Furynick pays the bartender for the remainder of the bottle of whiskey, which he takes with him.

Meanwhile, Cassie has completed the drawing, which Serita brings to the Lordholder’s castle and shows to Melito.   He does not recognize the gnome, and suggests that she maybe check with the Sorcerer’s Guild in the morning.   Serita then finds Kindor and joins him for a late supper.  Kindor has Colonel Tenbar deliver a message back to the party that Serita has been delayed, and not to wait up for her.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Feb 27, 2003)

*Game #4 - 2/23/03*

*Chapter 14, “Look at all this stuff they gave us!”, July 4, 1019, 3:45 P.M.*

The stealth team had no sooner entered the great hall of Kulp’s Comfortable Castle when Narg instructed them to “Make yourself at home in here, and protect the items.”  Narg and the fighters then left, shutting the doorway behind them.  “What the hell was that all about, and what is this place?” asks the elvan thief Dennismore.   “I don’t know, be he told us to guard the chest and cabinet,” states the halfling Blip.  “Should we open them?” asks the gnome Blip.  “Well…we really should find out what we are guarding,” the drow Ailsheir states.  “Open, Open, Open,” the hengeyokai ranger Ebony impatiently states. 

Ailsheir says “OK, Blake or Dennis, these things appear locked.  Go at it.”  “What am I? Chopped Liver,” Blip yells.  Ailsheir says “What, they’re thieves.  You’re an illusionist, or an sorcerer, or an assassin, or something!”   The halfling answers “Okay, forget I said anything.  For this mission it’s probably better that nobody remembers what I am.”

Between Blake, Blip and Dennismore they manage to get all of the drawers open, and begin to inspect all of the items.   Ebony is unimpressed, saying “It’s only a bunch of rocks!  What good are rocks.  You can’t eat them, and they’re heavy to carry.”  Ailshear tells the cat hengeyokai “That’s okay, you don’t have to keep any of them.  We’ll just take them all and give you a nice ball of yarn.”  In response she draws her bow, knocks an arrow, and points it at the drow, stating “What was that?”  “Nothing,” he meekly replies.    

Just as they are finishing up Serita opens the door, tosses in the jeweled dress, and then exits.  Ebony examines the dress, saying “Well, this is nice.”  “About time she discovered clothing,” Blip comments.  “Hey, I like her in the leather bikini,” Dennismore replies. 

They all then check out the castle.   They decide to store the items in the room furthest from the door (Room #11 on the Castle map).  They then debate who should stay in that bedroom to guard the items.   The group decides on Ebony, as she has the best senses and also has little to no interest in keeping the items.  “Yeah, but she’ll probably lick ‘em all,” Dennis comments.  “Or will keep us up batting them around on the floor with her paws,” Ailsheir adds. 

Dennismore is sent to take first watch guarding the doorway in the great hall, as the other three settle into the rooms around Ebony’s.   Just as the halfling Blake is climbing into bed he hears a voice say “Hello Mr. Blake.  This is exciting mission.”  Recognizing the voice as that of his teenage hengeyokai apprentice Lee-May, Blake yells out “WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE!”    She reminds him that the previous week she had been doing a test while invisible, and says “I just never turn back visible.”  “BUT WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE!” the halfling exclaims.  “Did I do good?” she asks.  “NO!” he yells.  She starts to cry, until he says “Yes, yes you did do good.  Now stop crying.”

By now his yelling has attracted the attention of the others, who open his door and see the halfling talking to the wall.  He explains to the others Lee-May’s presence.  “Great, he brought along his girlfriend,” Ailsheir states.  “SHE’S NOT MY GIRLFRIEND!” Blake yells.  Ebony comments “What’s the problem?  I’ve known she was here all along.”   This prompts the others to all get mad at and yell at Ebony.   She replies “We are on a stealth team.  What could be more stealthy than someone who can become a spider monkey rogue, and is also invisible.”   Ailsheir says “That’s not what has me worried.  We’re supposed to be the stealth team, and go up agaisnt high level assassins!  How good are we if an apprentice can follow us without being seen.  Lee-May says to Blake “See, he thinks I do good too.”  

The group settle down, reluctantly accepting her presence.  She bunks in the same room with Ebony.  The group maintain shifts for the next day, watching the doorway, which does not open at all.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Feb 28, 2003)

*Chapter 15, “Arrival of the Royals”, July 5, 1019, 7:00 A.M.:*

The day starts early again, with the construction workers making further changes to the building.  The previous day all windows and unnecessary doors were secured shut.   Cheveyo is helping the carpenters put up the catwalk.  Mojo comments “Are you sure he is really a member of the party.  He’s actually being helpful.”   Serita finally returns from Kindor’s castle, looking very relaxed. 

An hour later they are joined by Lord Ki-Geloryn.  Ki is an old friend of the Silver Moon Adventurers.  He is the Lord of the township of Gelorynth, which is 40 miles west of Jawltorn.  Ki is in his mid-sixties, and serves on the Jawlt Council as the Minister of Diplomacy and Liaison to the Queen and other Lordholder.  Ki has the patience to endure with politicians, a skill that Kindor, Narg and Serita lack.   Ki says that a ship will be arriving at noon with three guest groups, and asks the adventurers to accompany him.

“Who’s coming in on the ship?” asks Narg “The King and Queen,” Ki answers.  “What”, exclaims Mojo, “Together?  Why if I find out that she’s two-timing on me with her husband I’ll kill somebody.”  “Hopefully yourself,” Serita mutters.   Ki says he will be back in a few hours after securing lodgings for the Queen, and departs.  

As they have a few hours to spare, Aradyn, Cassie, Lannon, Mark and Mojo decide to continue with the investigation of the stolen statue.   They return to the warehouse where the ambush took place to talk to the proprietor, a human named Rollins.  Mojo suggests “Why don’t we just kill him, we can always do a Speak with Dead spell later.”  Lannon says “Should that we the group’s new motto?”  Mojo answers “Sure, but it will look better etched on the bow of our ship in Elvan.”

Lannon introduces himself as a Jawlt Council member, telling Rollins that he is investigating the incident.   Rollins explains that Porter was his day guard, who didn’t show up for work the day before.  “Oh, we think he was actually here,” states Lannon.  They ask about any other missing employees, finding that the night guard Norbert also did not show up.  The descriptions of both men match the two armored men that had attempted to climb onto Serita’s wagon.  Rollins isn’t much help as he doesn’t know much more about either men, other than that they had always showed up for work on time and that he paid them each 2 gold pieces a week  “I think they found a better offer,” Lannon states.  The group then return to their temporary home. 

Shortly before noon Ki arrives in a rather fancy carriage.  The group of Fiona, Narg, Mojo, Serita and Timothy follow in the other carriage.  Along the way to the military docks Mojo discusses different types of fatal accidents that he could arrange for the King.   They arrive back at the same dock that their own ship had arrived at, which is currently vacant.  “Hey what happened to our ship?” Mojo yells out.  “We sent it home yesterday morning,” Serita answers.  “Good,” states Mojo, “I was afraid at first that I had either lost it in a card game or sold it for beer money.”

A large warship flying both the Queen’s Navy flag and the flag of the Cantage Lordholding is soon seen on the horizon.  Accompanying it into the harbor is Kindor’s flagship, the Jawltorn.   Both ships arrive and dock simultaneously.   An honor guard is lined up on the starboard side of the Jawlt flagship, facing the other vessel.  Narg notes that all of these men are wearing the insignia of  Naval archer squadron, with quivers of arrows on their back, but no visible bows “Probably on the deck in front of each, just below the ship’s rail” he comments.   Waller, the Jawlt Naval Commander remains on the deck of the Jawltorn.  

The gangplank is positioned onto the Cantage vessel, with Ki-Gelorynth making his way up followed closely by the five members of the Silver Moon team.   Both the King and Queen are there to greet him.  Standing with her is the ancient dwarf Grimway, her Royal Treasurer, and General Aaron, the human ranger and military leader assigned to the three central Lordholdings.  Mojo has worn his own General’s uniform, and King Matthan is attired in his Admiral’s uniform.  This serves as a reminder that the Queen and three of the Queen’s five military leaders are now all together in one place.   This causes immediate concern for both Serita and Narg, who realize how tempting a group of targets this would be if the ILA was looking to disrupt the continent. 

Ki address Queen Jennifer, welcoming her to the Jawlt Lordholding, and stating that lodgings have been arranged for her and her entourage. Ki offers to bring her to the lodgings.  Arron asks Mojo if he will accompany them as well, which the elf readily agrees too. 

Next Ki greets King Matthan.  He politely explains to the King that the place where the Queen is staying is fully booked, but that there are several other fine inns where he could find lodgings.  King Matthan states that he will be staying on his flagship, but that two aristocrats from his home city of Pirna will need lodgings.  This couple steps forward, being introduced as Thomas and Antoinette Khorram.  They are both in their forties, and overweight.  Ki tells them that he will send a carriage back to get them.  “Hopefully one with sturdy axles” Narg whispers to Mojo. 

The final guest group are then introduced.  They are from the Cantage city of Autzvourg.  The leader of the group is Lord Geoffrey Burgoyne.  With him is Melanie, a high priestess of Ukko, who Timothy has met before.  Also in the group are Darren, a high preist of the Twin Gods (Huan-Ti & Hotoru).  The final member of that group is Sir Carter Rosewood, a paladin, who says that they can call him “Rosey”.  It is obvious that the ocean voyage did not sit well with Lord Burgoyne, whose face is an interesting shade green, and anxiously leaves the ship.   Serita goes with him, and administers a druidic spell on him, which restores his health in a manner that the high priests had been unable to. 

The rest of the party head down the gangplank.  Narg confers with Waller, the Jawlt Naval Commander, who says that the flagship will remain here as long as Matthan’s ship is in the city.  Ki and Mojo join join the Queen and her party in the first carriage.  The other four members of the Silver Moon get into the other carriage.  Both carriages leave the docks.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Mar 3, 2003)

*Chapter 16, “The Ancient Keep“, July 5, 1016, 1:00 P.M.*

The carriages travel north for approximately two miles, ending in an area with sizeable estates due west of the Lordholder’s Castle.    They approach another castle, with an ornate gold-plated sign above the exterior iron gates that reads “The Ancient Keep”.   Entering through the gates, they travel through a courtyard filled with trees and gardens, and then approach a 30-foot high stone wall with a pair of oak gates in the front.   The gates are currently open, but a dozen Jawlt Army troops are blocking the opening.  After identifying the occupants of the carriages the soldiers let them pass. 

Inside of the wall they pass through what appears to be the outer bailey of the castle, seeing stables to the left, more gardens, and some small buildings along the far wall.   They stop at a carriage house beside the stables, and the group exit from the carriages.   A group of servants of the keep come forward to get the Queen’s luggage, placing it on hand carts.   Ki leads the group on the short walk through the courtyard to the next gate, which is along a 25-foot high interior wall.   On the other side of the wall they see the top of a 50-foot high tower, which had been constructed to defend this gate.   

A quartet of guards attired differently than the soldiers, open this gate for Ki and the others.  They enter into the main living area of the keep.  The wall runs in the shape of an oval, 400 feet at its widest point.   A three-story stone manor house comprises most of the interior, and a second tower is along the far wall opposite the first tower.    

“Interesting place,” Fiona states.  Ki tells the group a brief history of the keep, stating that this castle is over 500 years old, and the only older human-built structure in Jawlt being his own castle in Gelorynth.   He says that the castle was the home of the Jawltorn City Lord up until 150 years ago, when the current Lordholder’s Castle was constructed.   Following that, the castle changed hands a number of times, and was converted into an inn around 45 years earlier.   He explains the front tower is used as a residence for the owners and employees and the rear tower house keep’s kitchen, formal dining room and a library.   The Manor house itself has 18 spacious rooms for the guests.   

They enter the manor house, which is decorated, as one would expect an ancient castle to look.  The walls have elaborate tapestries, and all of the furniture is well made antiques.  An older woman in a velvet gown is waiting in the lobby, and welcomes Queen Jennifer and her entourage to the inn.  She gives General Aaron a ring with multiple keys, stating that the rooms on the third floor are for the Queen and her party.  The party head towards the Queen’s suite, which is comprised of four bedrooms a living room, and a meeting room.   They all go to the meeting room, where a spread of food and beverages has been left for them.   Timothy does a quick check on the food to make sure that none of it has been poisoned. 

As they sit down to eat, Narg asks the Queen “So, what’s going on Jenny?”  She tells the group that it was important for her to make an appearance at this auction, what with all of the visiting heads of state coming to it.  She says that the construction of the hospital is also a charitable cause that she supports.  Lastly, she adds “And I many also want to purchase some of the items.”

Serita says, “I trust that you’ve been briefed about the International League of Assassins.  Do you have your sword?”  Jennifer replies, “Yes, I have my shortsword that detects Assassins with me.  In fact, I’m wearing it right now, you just can’t see it beneath my dress.” Mojo begins to make a comment to that, but is quickly elbowed by Narg into keeping it to himself.   Ki-Geloryn adds “Protection of the Queen is our top concern.  There are fancier inns than this one in the city, but none that are more secure.   The second floor has been reserved for Lord Aldorn’s party.  I am staying on the ground level.    “And all the rooms are taken?” Fiona asks.   “They are now,” Ki adds, “There are still a few on the group floor still being unused, but I’ve reserved them to keep away unwanted guests.”   “Like the King,” Mojo interjects.  “Exactly,” Ki replies.  

Narg then says “So, what exactly is going on with (expletive)-face?”    The whole table bursts out laughing at the new nickname for the King.   Queen Jennifer says “Not much.  My making him an Admiral in the Navy seems to have pacified him for now.”  “Nice of you to do that for him,” Fiona comments.  “Well, he did own half of the warships on the continent,” is her reply, “Better that they be part of my navy than opposing it.”  

“And his advisors, those covert followers of Loviatar?” Timothy asks.   She smiles, saying “When he stopped being the ruler of the continent Lady Pamela and her cronies abandoned him.  They’ve all moved back to the coastal city of Dunn.”  “And who exactly are that couple that are now with him?” Serita asks.  Jennifer replies “Thomas and Antoinette Khorram.  When Pamela left they moved in to fill the vacuum.”   Narg comments “Yeah, he’s always had someone pulling his strings, before Pamela it was his brother Toronas.  “And his father Henri prior to that,” Ki adds.   

“So, who exactly are these Khorrams?” Serita asks.  Jennifer replies “Wealthy aristocrats from the city of Pirna.  She’s old money, he’s new money.  They’ve been married for about 15 years, and appear to now hate each other.  I’m not sure what their interest is in Matthan, but they’ve been sticking to him like glue for the past few months."   

The group finishes up their meal, and prepares to depart, except for Mojo who chooses to stay behind for a private consultation with Jennifer.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Mar 6, 2003)

*Game #5, 3/02/03 (Group Game #850)*

*Chapter 17,”The Elves of Mengale”, July 5th, 1019, 4:00 P.M.*

Ki-Geloryn’s carriage arrives outside of the auction house.  He enters, and asks which full-elvan members of the party are currently around.  Both Aradyn and Kharole are present, and he asks if they could assist him with greeting some foreign guests to the city.  They agree, but ask why them?  He explains that these elves are from a Kingdom known as Mengale, which is comprised of xenophobic elves who believe in elvan superiority.  It is therefore important that they be met by full elves.  “And you want us?” Kharole exclaims.   Ki replies that he haa Mojo is out in the carriage, who will greet them as the Queen’s General, but that he wants a few more along just to make sure that Mojo “Doesn’t say or do anything that would cause a war.” 

They head out to the carriage, and see that Mojo is in a totally foul mood.   He complains that "Ki  iterrupted my private consultation with the Queen for this stupid diplomatic mission.”  Kharole says “Oh, don’t worry about it, they’ll be plenty of time later for….consultations.”  

The carriage travels to the eastern section of the outer city, along the city wall, to the area known informally as the ‘Elvan District’.  Two doors down from the Elvan Meeting Hall is the Woodsman’s Inn.    The inn itself has rather unique architecture, constructed of wood with a large first floor, smaller second floor, and even smaller third floor.  Neither floor is exactly square or rectangular, with curved edge corners (almost like something drawn by Dr. Seuss).  All of the windows are of peculiar sizes as well.   

The group enters the building, finding the interior as odd as the exterior.   The main room is approximately 60 by 75 feet in size, and visually looks almost like the interior of a large tree.  The walls are all paneled with large cut out sections of trees, fitted together in jigsaw puzzle fashion, with no visible nails.   The custom built windows are fitted into openings between the sections of wood.   All furniture, cups, and plates are also made of hard wood.     There are eight tables of various size, with between two and six chairs at each.  Three of the tables are currently occupied by elves.  Also in the room are four curved benches arranged in a circle.   Six elves are sitting on the benches, listening to a storytelling standing in the center.    There is a staircase going to the second floor, as well as two ladders heading up to trapdoors in the ceiling. 

Looking around the room, there does not appear to be anyone in charge.   The trio of elves head over to the benches to listen to the storyteller.   He is telling a story about a great adventure, and appears to be reaching the climax.   The end of the story is a great disappointment to Aradyn and Mojo, as it concerns finding a rare orchid.  “All that for a flower?” Aradyn comments.  “Not just a flower, it was used by Aldorn’s daughter, the wizardess Aldoria, as a magical component,” the storyteller exclaims.    The speaker sits, and another elf then stands and tells a story.  This story is almost as boring and anti-climactic, although it does have one brief action scene when the elf fights off a pair of kobolds with a dagger.  Mojo whispers to Aradyn “We’d better not tell any stories about what we’ve actually done, the excitement would kill them.”  “Or at least cause them to faint dead away,” the ranger replies. 

The story ends, and a young elvan woman stands up, and then approaches Aradyn, Kharole and Mojo.  She introduces herself as an employee, and asks if they would like anything.  “About bloody time,” Mojo mutters.   Kharole diplomatically explains that they are there to officially greet the foreign guests in the city.   The elvan girl says that the three visitors are upstairs, and that she will go and get them.   She heads up the stairs, and the three sit at one of the larger tables.  

The girl eventually returns, accompanied by pair of elves.   The male is the human equivalent of mid-thirties.  He is attired in finely made clothing, elvan chain mail, and has an ornate longsword and dagger sheathed on his belt.    He is accompanied by an elvan female, human equivalent of early-twenties, attired in a nice but not overly fancy dress.   He introduces himself as Lord Lavethalon Silmar of Mengale  , and introduces the woman as High Lady Arwen Trean Silmar of Mengale.    The Silver Moon Adventurers make their own introductions, with Mojo welcoming them to the continent on behalf of the Queen.  The man looks unimpressed, commenting “Yes, a human Queen.”  

Kharole asks about what item they are interested in.  Arwen says they are seeking one of the gems, known as the Stone of Llyr.   With some prompting from her, Lord Silmar gives a history of his Kingdom, explaining how the elvan god bless the elves of Silvanost with twice the normal lifespans of elves.   He then explains how the Silvanost elves spurned this gift of the god by allowing humans into the Kingdom, deteriorating the race with tainted blood.  He tells of the schism, where the true elves fled from the rotten land, establishing the racially pure land of Mengale.  

As the conversation continues the group is surprised to discover that the woman is actually the ranking member of the Mengale group.  She mentions that three will be attending the auction, and they ask to meet the third.  She says that the third is her bodyguard, and orders the man to go get him.  The elf reluctantly does as instructed.   Once he is gone, Arwen explains that “You have to forgive my brother-in-law.  He dislikes traveling outside of Mengale and having to mix with other races.”  “How is it that you outrank him?” Kharole asks.  She explains that she inherited the position of High Lady from her father, who was a High Lord of Mengale.  She adds that “The other High Lords and High Ladies consider myself to be too young and inexperienced to work alone, which is why they sent my late husband’s brother along as a chaperone.  

Lord Silmar returns, being followed by a half-elf, which the elf is walking in front of and attempting to ignore.  The half-elf is introduced as Ross.  He is wearing worn armor, and has a sword that appears functional rather than ornamental.   Aradyn whispers to Mojo “They must use half-elves as fodder.”  Mojo replies “Yeah, I’m surprised he isn’t wearing a red shirt.”  All three members of the Silver Moon enthusiastically welcome Ross, and insist that he join them for drinks at the table.  The half-elf does so, which seems to annoy Lord Silmar while amusing Arwen.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Mar 8, 2003)

*Chapter 18, “Trailing the Statue Thieves”, July 5th, 1019, 4:00 P.M.*

After leaving the Ancient Keep, the group comprised of Fiona, Narg, Serita and Timothy decide to continue with the investigation of the missing statue.  Serita comments that “I hit the metal armor of that Norbert and Porter pretty hard with temperature spells, and am sure that I caused some severe frostbite.”  Narg says “Great, We’ll just set up a ‘Free Frostbite Clinic’, and see who shows up.”  “A frostbite clinic?  In July?” Timothy comments.  “So any takers will probably be them,” Narg replies.

Serita tells Narg that he is thinking along the right lines, and they should check out churches, since the men would have sought healing.   They being with the Ukko cathedrals, first in the inner city then the outer city, but neither were visited by the men.   From there they head over to an area of assorted churches located in the northern section of the west outer city, not far from the river.   

They continue from church to church, with the various clergy all being very forthcoming given Serita’s Jawlt Council position as Minister of Religions.   In the church of the Greek Pantheon they find out that the injured men had come there for healing the previous evening.   The one who meets the description of Norbert did all of the talking, using an alias of Rollins.  They had told the cleric that they were injured in a warehouse accident while unloading blocks of ice.  When asked where the men went next they are told “Straight towards the river, by the docks.”

A short walk brings them to where several river barges are docked.  The approach the office building for the “Thenossian River Barge Company.  The manager on duty is a muscular female human with short gray hair, who is wearing a plaid shirt and overalls.   “Let’s go talk to Butch,” Narg comments.  “Probably best not to call her that,” Fiona states.   She introduces herself as Sharra, and is not very forthcoming with information until after Narg hands her a gold piece.  She then tells him “Yeah, I think I may have seen a couple of guys who looked like that heading down to the River Ferry.

They next approach the Ferry, which is at its own dock near the fork in the river.  The Ferry is rather small, built for passengers rather than livestock and cargo.   The proprietor is a man named O’Leary, a human in his late twenties.  He asks if they wish to cross to either the east outer city or the inner city.   They ask about Norbert and Porter.   The man very quickly tells them that he did indeed ferry them across the river the previous evening.  “Where did you take them to?” Narg asks.   “Over to a small ship belonging to a member of the Jawlt Council,” is his reply.  “JAWLT COUNCIL!” Serita exclaims.   O’Leary says “Yes, the ship belonged to Sir Phillip, the Minister of Commerce.  He was apparently waiting for them, and headed upriver for the city of Curigull as soon as they boarded.”   Serita asks if O’Leary actually saw Sir Phillip on board.  He says “No, but he was probably below deck.  It was definitely his ship.”

They decide that Melito needs to be told about this immediately, and head back to the Lordholder’s Castle.   When they arrive they run into their party member Furynick, who is at the castle discussing security arrangements with the army (and thereby giving Mojo’s player an NPC to play).  The five of them meet privately with Melito, bringing him up to date.   

Melito says that he is familiar with why Sir Phillip was heading upriver, stating “A merchant wanted to cut down a huge oak tree north of the city to use as a mast for a new merchant ship, but the druids north of the city objected, saying that its removal would destroy a delicate eco-system.  The merchant appealed to Sir Phillip, who remembered seeing another giant oak near the river between Jawltorn and his home city of Curigull, and proposed that the merchant use that one instead.   He is taking the merchant upriver to look at the tree.”

“But why did he just happen to wait to take those two thieves with him?” asks Serita.  “And could Sir Phillip be working with the gnome?” Timothy asks.   Melito replies “That is very curious.  Phillip’s older brother was Kindor’s processor Lord Kohlorahdooh, who may have been the one to assemble the jewelry collection to begin with.   On the other had, I would think that he would want the jewelry auction to happen, as he is in favor of both the hospital construction and the arrival of wealthy foreigners who he can negotiate trade arrangements with.”   

“There’s only one way to find out,” Serita states.   They head to a part of the castle with a fountain, and Serita casts a Reflecting Pool spell, locating Sir Phillips ship upriver.  Sir Phillip is sitting in a lounge chair on the top deck, next to a plump gentleman and a pair of young ladies.  “That man is the merchant wanting the ship mast,” Melito adds.   Neither Norbert or Porter as visible, although Fiona adds “They may be below deck.”    The group also notices that the ship is now sailing with the current rather than against it, meaning that it is returning to the city.   “Should we wait for him to get back?” Timothy asks.   “No,” Serita decides, and she orders the others into the Bag of Holding.    She tells Melito “We’ll bring whoever is responsible back here for you to question.”  She then teleports away.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Mar 9, 2003)

Chapter 19, “Caught”, July 5th, 1019, 5:30 P.M.

Sir Phillip is a wealthy bard and politician, serving as a City Lord of Curigull and on the Jawlt Council as Minister of Commerce.   On this pleasant summer evening he is on a leisurely sail back to Jawltorn, accompanied by a merchant friend, Lord Langdon, and a pair of female companions.   They have just finished dining on a seafood banquet, and are finishing off their third bottle of fine wine when the evening is interrupted by the druid Serita teleporting immediately before the bard.  

Phillip jumps to his feet as the other three guests sit in shock.   “What is going on?” the bard yells.  Ignoring him, Serita holds a magical bag upside down, and begins to shake it.   Out from the bag tumble her four companions, Fiona, Furynick, Narg and Timothy.    

Phillip’s face turns beat red with anger, and he yells to Serita “You Silver Mooners have gone too far this time!  I don’t know what your druid friends told you, but my friend has every right to acquire an oak to use as a mast.  He agreed to leave the one near the city alone, you can’t keep him from getting another one.”  Furynick lights a cigar, handing it to Phillip, and says “If you think this visit is about a tree you can guess again.”  Narg adds “Yeah, I wouldn’t even bother getting out of bed just to talk about a tree.”  

“Where are Norbert and Porter?” Serita demands.  “I dropped them off a few hours ago.  Why do you ask?” Phillip asks.   “Where?” Narg asks.  “Upriver, near the tree, and I asks again, why do you want to know?” the bard states, more emphatically than before.   “Turn this ship around now!” Serita demands.   Phillip calls for the ship Captain, and instructs him to drop anchor.  “I said turn it around!” Serita yells.  “Not until I find out what is going on,” is Phillip’s response.  

“Get everyone topside, and we’ll explain,” Narg states.   Once the ship is stopped, Phillip calls the seven crewmembers to gather around him.  Fiona and Timothy head below deck, where she casts Detect Magic and Detect Invisibility spells.   Timothy heads back up to inform Narg that nobody else is below, while Fiona remains behind to look for the statue. 

Sir Phillip is questioned.   He tells them that Norbert and Porter had asked him for a ride upriver, having business to conduct in Curigull.  He told them he was only going half-way to Curigull, which they said was acceptable.   “Wait, how did you know those guys?” Timothy asks.   The bard replies “I’m the Jawlt Minister of Trade.  They work for a merchant named Rollins, he’s one of the main importers and exporters of goods to the city.   Rollins needed them to go to Curigull on an important errand.”   Timothy checks Phillip’s aura, telling the others “He is telling the truth as he knows it.”   

Narg tells Phillip “They lied to you.  Rollins fired them, and you then helped them skip town with stolen property.”  “What was stolen?” Phillip asks, now rather concerned.  “One of the items for the auction,” Serita states, and then asks “Did they have anything with them.”  Phillip says “Yes, they each had a small trunk.   Oh my!”   Fiona returns, telling the group “It’s not below deck.”   He orders the crew to get the ship turned around, telling the party “We dropped them off two hours ago, but we are now going against the current, so it will probably take three hours to get back there.”    “Faster with my help,” states Serita, who summons up a Control Winds spell, causing gusts up to 35 miles-per-hour which gets the ship back to the drop off point in half the amount of time. 

They reach the area where the giant oak can be see a few thousand miles to the East.  Phillip is told to keep the ship anchored there until they get back.    Only then do they realize that they do not have anyone with tracking skills along.  Fortunately, having a Ranger proves to be unnecessary, as there is a very visible trail caused by the men dragging the trunks.   Serita says “I’m going aerial,” and orders the three men into the Bag of Holding.   The druid then transforms into a pegasus, who Fiona fixes a makeshift saddle and barding onto.   

Fiona is experienced with riding a pegasus of her own so has no difficulty riding, as Serita flies north along the river bank, keeping the trail in view.   About an hour later it is starting to get dark, and the trail is harder to see.   Fiona says “We don’t want to use a light source, as they will see us coming.   They’re not expecting us, and probably stopped for the night.  Why don’t you fly up and we can look for a campfire.”    

This works, with smoke and flame being seen around a mile to the north.    Serita flies on until they near the camp, then landing and having Fiona let the three men out of the bag.    The women then fly on, to come in from the other direction.   They see the both men beside the fire cooking up some supper, and using the two trunks as chairs.   Serita nods, confirming they are the two men she had fought.   

The two men are then ambushed from all sides, with Narg and Furynick charging out of the woods from the south and east, Fiona moving in from the north, and Serita flying in above the river to the west.   Timothy stays in reserve to cast a Hold Person spell if necessary.   The men immediately surrender.   

The trunks are unlocked.  One appears to be filled with coins.  The other has some clothing and three bottles of good whiskey.  Eyeing the whiskey, Narg comments “That’s even better than the statue.”  Still in pegasus form, Serita kicks over both trunks to confirm that they are real rather than illusionary, and that the statue isn’t hidden beneath.  In the process she smashes all three bottles which causes both Narg and Furynick to cry out in anguish.  

The men are questioned at sword point, telling them that the gnome was named Wobblewick, and that he met them at the inn known as the Merchant’s Secret.   They say that he was given the statue the previous afternoon.   Narg says “A name like Wobblewick sounds made up and silly, so it is probably real.”   Timothy states that he believes they are telling the truth, but it is hard to tell as they are both extremely scared.  This fear increases as Serita transforms back into her regular form, and they recognize her from the day before.  She threatens them, causing them to tell her what little they know about the gnome, mainly that he is both an illusionist and rogue.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Mar 11, 2003)

*Game #6 - 3/09/03*

*Chapter 20, “Meetings at the Lordholder’s Castle”, July 5th, 1019, 8:15 P.M.*

The two prisoners are tied and bound, then put into the bag of holding.  Serita transforms into a small while dragon as the others pile into the bag.   She then flies south for an hour until she reaches where Sir Phillip’s ship is docked.   The others exit the bag for some fresh air, and inform Sir Phillip that the men have been caught, and did not have the statue with them.   He says he will sail back to Jawltorn at dawn.   The others get back into the Bag of Holding, as Serita then uses her ring to teleport back to Kindor’s castle.

She arrives inside of one of the main dining room, causing the guards to be immediately concerned.   A group of six soldiers charge her, weapons drawn.  As she is used to teleporting into this castle in the form of an animal, the color white being the signal that she is really Serita, so she is not overly concerned.  It does not occur to her that these are not the regular castle guards who are aware of this, but are instead members of the Jawlt Army brought in for added protection.   Thankfully, the lieutenant in charge is smart enough to converse with her instead of just attacking.   She orders him to go get either Tenbar or Kindor.  

Tenbar finally arrives, telling the troops to stand down.  The others are let out of the Bag of Holding, with both Narg and Lannon chiding Serita for almost getting herself killed.  Tenbar adds “Yeah, do you know how much trouble these men would have been in for killing the Lordholder’s girlfriend?”   They tell Tenbar that the two prisoners are caught, and currently in the bag of holding.   He has them go down to the second sub-basement of the castle, where the castle’s dungeons are located.   The men are locked into a cell.   

Melito arrives, and is updated by the party   Serita comments “I don’t know if you can get more information out these guys than we did?”   The former head of the Jawltorn Thief and Assassins Guild smiles at that comment, and adds “I might be able to.”   He chooses not to say anything further due to the presence of Timothy, the lawful good cleric of Ukko.    Tenbar mentions to Serita that Kindor would probably be available again for dinner with him.  She is excited about this, and departs.   Furynick mumbles “Not fair, Mojo wouldn’t allow me to get any.”  The others return to the auction house.   

_An absurd amount of game time is then taken up when the DM wants to know which rooms of the auction house the different party members are staying in.   “After all this preparation, you’d better attack us!” on player comments.   The group then gets upset when the DM rolls some dice and announces that “The night passes uneventfully.”  A players revolt is quelled when the DM informs them that this level of detail will be needed at some point._

*July 6th, 1019, 7:00 A.M.*

The morning begins as the prior two, with the construction detail continuing work on the catwalk and upper window bars.   The only difference this morning is that Narg and Furynick have paid the clerics to throw continuous Silence spells into the room that they are staying in, to allow them to sleep late.    About an hour later Serita wanders in, with a smile on her face from ear to ear.  Mojo comments “Who would have ever thought that she’d be even more annoying and insufferable when she’s happy and relaxed.”

The group discusses what to do about the missing statue.  Mojo suggests that they sculpt a replica of it out of Spam, since “It’s not like its going to ever go bad.”   They reject the ‘Spam’ idea, but contemplate making a replica.  Lannon comments that having any fakes could call into question the legitimacy of the entire auction.  They decide that they need to talk to Kindor about.

The group of Kharole, Lannon, Mojo, Serita and Timothy arrive in their carriage at the Lordholder’s Castle.   They join Kindor in the dining room, where he is having breakfast with his military leaders Tenbar and Waller.   Melito soon joins them.   They ask if he found anything more from the prisoners.   He replies “Yes.  This gnome Wobblewick met Norbert and Porter at an inn called the Merchant’s Secret, which is just down the street from where you are staying.  The gnome also had working with him a female human spellcaster and a male mostly-human, but part-elvan, fighter.  They didn’t know the names of the other two.”  “We’ll check that place out later,” is Lannon’s comment.  

Waller says that King Matthan has left his ship twice, both times to visit with his friends the Khorrams.  He says that the Khorrams are staying, much to his surprise, at the Fox Square Tavern.  That particular tavern and inn is located on the main road in the west outer city, rather than them having chosen one of the fancier lodgings in the inner city.  Serita says that it sounds suspicious, and that they should check it out.  Lannon suggests “Why go to that effort, let’s just kill them all and blame it on the ILA.”  “I like how you think,” Melito comments.  “That’s why I’m the Minister of Inherent Priorities,” Lannon replies. 

Kindor mentions that two more guests groups will need to be greeted.  One is from the Zalpar Lordholding, from the city of Modvicton.  That group is comprised of representatives from the Mages Guild and Scholars Guild.   Timothy points out that “They don’t like us very much.”  Kindor adds “Or me either, even though I was originally from Modvicton.  I’ll have Ki-Geloryn take care of that welcome.   They also despise him for giving sanctuary to the wizard Derieki, but Ki is enough of a skilled politician to still handle the greeting diplomatically.”  “Unlike any of us,” Lannon comments.  “Exactly,” is the Lordholder’s reply.   “What about Cassie?  I would think that with her love of books she would be liked by the Scholars Guild,” Timothy suggests.  “Not anymore,” Serita comments, “With the influx of new books from the Orient Cassie now has a bigger library than they do, and they’re jealous.”  “Ah yes, library envy,” Mojo comments. 

“Who is the other group?” asks Serita.   Kindor replies “The rivals of that elvan group you met with yesterday, from the land of Silvanost.”   “Oh great, I have to put up with more elvan racists!” Mojo exclaims.   “No you don’t, this is the group that likes non-elves, which is why the other group hates them,” Serita comments.   Mojo replies “Fine, we’ll go see them after breakfast.  Where are they staying?”  Melito replies “They didn’t want to be anywhere near the Mengale group, so they avoided the elvan district.   They’ve rented the entire Risen Pheonix Inn, a little over a mile to the north of here.  It’s near the group of inner-city churches for non-human deities, including a shrine to their elvan god Corellon Larethian,” is Melito’s response.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 12, 2003)

Test post. La la la la la.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 13, 2003)

*Chapter 21, “The Elves of Silvanost”, July 6th, 1019, 7:00 A.M.*

The carriage arrives at the Risen Phoenix Inn, a rather fancy three story wooden building that appears to be at least two centuries old.   The group notes that all of the shutters on the first floor are currently closed, and that a quartet of uniformed elvan fighters are standing in front of the main entrance.   As the party walk towards the entrance the elvan fighters move to block their path.  Serita tells them “We bring greetings and welcome to the nobles of Silvanost.  We are representatives of the Jawlt Lordholder and the Queen of Phlooredah."    Three of the elves continue to block the doorway, but one heads inside.

A short while later an armored elf comes to the door.   He is attired in elvan chainmail with a steel chest plate, a short cloak, a longsword hanging from his belt, and a shield on his arm.  His face and appearance is rather youthful, and some of the party are surprised when he introduces himself as Lord Khelandros, a Knight of Silvanost.   Mojo mutters to Kharole “A bit young for a Lord and Knight isn’t he?”  She whispers back “Remember, these are very long-lived elves.  He is probably a lot older than you think.”   Serita repeats the line about greeting the rulers of Silvanost, and the party are admitted into the building.  

As they cross through the main lobby of the inn they see a number of armed elves seated at various tables and chairs throughout the ground floor.   They are led into a private dining room located in the center of the ground floor.  Inside the room are a number of chairs.  Also in the room standing at attention are two more elvan fighters, one male and one female, who are attired identically to Khelandros.   There are a number of chairs in the room, but the party wisely chooses to remain standing.  

Shortly thereafter a pair of well-dressed elves enter the room.   The first is an elvan female wearing an elaborate dress.  She looks to be the human equivalent of being in her late teenage years.  Behind her is the oldest elf any of the party have ever seen, being the human equivalent of over a century.   Khelandros announces “May I introduce to you Queen Vanya, the Fifth Ruler of Silvanost, and her father King Elufin, the Fourth Ruler of Silvanost.”    Each of the party members introduce themselves, stating their official titles, and welcome the Silvanost rulers to Jawltorn, followed by information about the bidders dinner and asking if there is anything special that is required.  

A very long pause follows, after which Khelandros asks, “Would there be any other information that you feel would be important to share with us?”    Serita says that she is uncertain what they mean.   Khelandros continues “The safety and protection of our leaders is of paramount importance to the Knights of Silvanost.  I would have expected you to have shared with that a renowned group of international assassins are arriving in the city, with bidders as their targets.  We are greatly disturbed that you have chosen to keep this information to yourself.”   Serita counters with “We were planning to inform you of this as we got closer to the auction date.  We have no intention of allowing the ILA to interfere with the auction of its invited guests.”

It appears obvious that Khelandros and his two fellow Knights do not believe her.   He states “We will see to it that our leaders are properly protected.   To ensure this protection, for the remainder of our stay in the city no one will be admitted to this building.   Good day to you.”

Serita counters with “You appear to know much about this assassin group.   Do you have any information you would like to provide to us to help us with the protection of your leaders?”  He replies “We find it too coincidental that both the Mengale elves and assassin group are here at the same time.  If these assassins seek to do harm to our leaders it would be at the bidding of those from Mengale.  I would direct you to keep a close eye on the Mengale contingent, as they have a long history of untrustworthiness.  That they are here in the city, seeking what is rightfully ours, is but one example of their treachery.”    

Serita answers “The rightful ownership of any item will be determined on the 12th  and 13th.  Until then, such ownership is neither for Silvanost or Mengale to say.  Attempts by anyone to remove the items from their present owner will be viewed as a hostile act.”      Queen Vanya interjects “It is the at the hands of Mengale that Silvanost elves have died before, and I doubt they would have any reluctance to killing anyone who is between them and what they seek.”    Kharole attempts to break the tension that has been building in the room by interjecting “Come now, lets not bicker and argue about who’s going to kill who.”  Kharole follows the comment up with a tactfully worded but slightly sarcastic speech, again welcoming the elves to the city, and inviting them to partake in the hospitality that the city has to offer.”   “I think enough has been said,” Vanya states, and she exits the room followed by her father and the female Knight.  

The other two Knights lead the Silver Moon adventurers to the front door, and abruptly shut it behind them.   “My, what a friendly group!” Mojo comments.     Lannon says, “Yeah, I think we’ve figured out what item will bring in the most money at this auction.”  “And which item to put up to bid last,” Serita adds.   

_[DM’s note to readers (but not players): The history and background of these elvan groups (and two other guest groups yet to be introduced) can be found on the EN World Plots & Places thread “Kingdoms of the Elves and Dwarves”, which can be found at the following link _: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31874


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 14, 2003)

*Chapter 22, “Inquiries and More Guests”, July 6th, 1019, 10:00 A.M.*

Heading back to the auction house, the group decides stops at the tavern where Porter and Norbert had been hired.   There are two similarly named taverns on the same street, one called the Merchants Manor and the other called the Merchant’s Secret, and there is some debate as to which one Melito had named.   Timothy consults his notes, stating that it is the Merchant’s Secret.    They decide to park their carriage outside of the other one.  Lannon chooses to watch the back door, with Kharole sending her hawk familiar aloft to also watch the building.  The other four then enter.

The building is a large two-story wooden structure.    While the first floor is mostly one large room, it is sectioned off into private cubical areas surrounded by low walls.  Each dining cubical has solid leather-bound wooden furniture.  The tavern is itself is very dark, with dark curtains over the exterior windows allowing in a minimal amount of light, and the only area with any real light being a desk area near the bar.   Each cubical also has an adjustable lantern, but none are currently lit.   The building is presently without customers, with the only two employees visible in the building.  One is a middle-aged human, who appears to be the manager and/or head waiter.   The other is a tough-looking half-orc fighter who is leaning on the far wall behind the bar, who the group concludes is the bouncer. 

The human approaches the four, and asks if they would like a table.   He shows them to a nearby table, lights the lantern, and hands both Mojo and Timothy a rectangular-sized leather pad with parchment attached, which is a wine list.   They order two bottles of a moderately priced wine, and the waiter exits.   He returns with the wine and glasses, and then hands menus to both men to review.  Serita is a bit miffed at being ignored.  Timothy comments “I think the waiter thinks ill of you two.”  Serita says “Should I take him out now?”  Mojo says “I think he thinks you are working girls.”  “With a cleric of Ukko?” Kharole exclaims.  The waiter returns, and Mojo exercises an extreme amount of tact and diplomacy by ordering salads for everyone, rather than a meat dish which would further irritate Serita. 

They eat, and decide how to proceed.   A group of four businessmen enter, and are shown to another table.  Kharole suggests that the bouncer would probably have the most information, as they see everything.   Timothy comments “Yes, but would he tell us anything?”  Mojo says “Why don’t I try to find out.”  Kharole suggests “Why don’t you start talking to him, and I’ll cast an ESP spell to find out what he is really thinking when you ask him about these guys.”

The follow through on the plan.  Mojo approaches the bar and begins to engage the bouncer in conversation as Kharole discreetly casts her ESP spell and then approaches the bar.   The bouncer is shown the picture of the gnome, with Mojo saying “His name is Wobblewick.  I think that may be a nickname given to him by his wife.”  The bouncer confirms that “He was in here a few days ago.  I don’t know his name, and never saw him before that day.”  Mojo asks about the gnomes companions, who the half-orc is vague about.”  Mojo attempts to put some gold pieces on the table, which the half-orc ignores.  Mojo gets less subtle, loudly dropping more coins, which the half-orc makes no attempt to take.  Mojo tells of the crime that the gnome committed, adding that “He tried to frame the merchant Rollins.”  Kharole finally manages to get Mojo to stop.   The two return to their table.

“Pretty stupid guy,” Mojo comments.   “Not really,” says Kharole.  “He wouldn’t take any of my money,” Mojo replies.  “That’s because he thought you were trying to trap him.  Orc types aren’t exactly trusting of elves in military uniforms.”   “What else did you pick up?” Serita asks.   Kharole says “He knew the names Porter and Norbert, but wasn’t going to tell that to Mojo.  He didn’t know the names of Wobblewick’s other two companions, but I now have a rough visual of them from the half-orc’s memory.”    

The waiter returns, and the group talk to him directly about what they are after.  The waiter is hesitant to say anything, asking “Does Rollins know that you are here asking questions about his workers?”  Timothy says “He knows we are investigating this matter.”  Serita says “And they don’t work for him anymore.  Rollins fired them.”  “Nor is Kindor likely to let them out of his dungeon anytime soon,” Mojo adds.    The waiter doesn’t provide much more information.   As he walks away Mojo suggests “Why don’t I go beat up both of these guys until they decide to talk?”  The others talk him out of that plan, and they leave.  Lannon and the hawk rejoin the others.

Shortly before noon the party gets word that a very large ship is heading towards the city, and requests that a greeting party head down to the docks.   The same group of five from the morning head down there, joining with the naval commander Waller.   The ship is indeed huge, larger and longer than any ship they have ever seen before.  Serita comments that “Something about that vessel looks familiar."   It enters the harbor, and drops anchor in the harbor not far from the merchant docks, as none of the available docking berths are large enough to accommodate the ship.  

The party recognizes the two flags that the ship is flying.  One is the flag of the Spindrift Island Chain, and the other is the flag of Lendore Island.   “That’s where we purchased our main ship, the Silver Moon,” Timothy comments.  Mojo adds “Right.  We rescued that ship merchant from slaves last year who was from there.”   Serita adds “Yes, and when I brought him home his company was in the process of constructing a ship like that in its dry dock.”

The five party members wander over towards the dock where the longboat is being rowed.   In addition to the eight crewmembers rowing the boat they see eight passengers and a pile of luggage inside.   They recognize two of the eight, the aforementioned merchant Laughlin, and a very arrogant half-elf fighter who they had also rescued from slavers.   The other six consist of three human males, a female elf and two halflings.   

As the party approaches Laughlin hops off from the boat and enthusiastically runs up to the group, saying “Serita!  Friends!  It is so good to see you again.”  He gives Serita a hug, and Mojo asks “What brings you to our fair city.”  “Why the auction of course,” he states.   “Any item in particular?” Serita asks.   He replies “Why yes.  There is a jeweled ship model inside of a egg that I am intrigued about.”    The party notice that the half-elf has approached.  He is wearing pressed silk clothing, with a sword on his belt that is ornamental rather than functional.  Laughlin says “You remember Travaris Pace.”   The half-elf gives the party a distasteful look, then ignores the Silver Moon Adventurers, telling Laughlin “I will get us a carriage to take us to the lodgings.”   Serita interjects “And what auction item are you interested in Travaris?”  “That is not information that I wish to share,” he replies, and walks away, supervising the unloading of several chests from the longboat.  

“Very rude,” is Kharole’s comment.  Mojo adds “Yeah, same as before.  We should have left him with the slavers.”  “So what item is he after?” Serita asks Laughlin.  “Damned if I know,” the ship merchant replies “His father asked me to keep an eye on the boy.  We’ll be staying at the Merchants Manor.  Come by some time and I’ll treat you to dinner and drinks.”   Two crewmembers follow after Travaris with his and Laughlin’s luggage. 

The group notices the other six passengers now exiting from the longboat, and asks “Who is that group?”  Laughlin answers “Two groups actually.  They were on a ship coming to the auction that docked at Lendore Island.  They decided to travel the rest of the way with me instead, as my ship was faster, and I offered to match the price the other ship was charging.”   “Especially since you were coming here anyway,” Lannon comments.    

An older human and old halfling break away from the other four.  The two are wearing rather average clothing, and do not appear to have any luggage other than a small pack with each.   Laughlin says “The human calls himself Baron Te’Col, the halfling is his valet, and neither are very sociable.  All that I know about them is that they are from a place called Northern Tiaga.”   Timothy attempts to detect the alignment from both as they pass by.  The human’s aura is inconclusive, although Timothy gets the impression that he is not good-aligned.   When Timothy attempts to detect the aura of the halfling he gets a psionic attack in response, causing temporary damage.   Timothy relates this to the others, with Lannon and Kharole deciding to follow this pair at a discreet distance. 

The remainder of the luggage is offloaded from the boat, and appears to belong to the other quartet of guests.  There are several trunks of various sizes, two chests that appear to be rather heavy requiring multiple men to move each, and three custom-made instrument cases that appear to house a lute, a flute, and a full-sized harp.

The other four then exit from the longboat.  They approach Laughlin and the party.  Laughlin makes introductions, referring to Mojo, Serita and Timothy as “Old friends of mine and noble adventurers who did me a great service last year.”  The guests are introduced as coming from the Kingdom of Greenvale.   The younger human male is introduced as Prince Taran, heir to the throne.   The older human male is introduced as Dmitri, a wizard and Baron of Greenlake.  Dmitri explains that Greenlake is one of six baronies that comprise Greenvale.   The halfling is introduced as Ganellon Tucker, the Treasurer of Greenvale.   The elf introduces herself as Deniana Songweaver, a bard of the kingdom.  

Serita inquires as to what items are of interest to them.   Deniana says “There are a pair of pendants, each of which ties in with the history of our land.   Please feel free to join us some night for dinner and I will be happy to sing you the tales.”   “And where will you be staying?” Mojo asks.   “I have no idea.  Where would you suggest?” the Prince asks.   “Hopefully somewhere where good music is appreciated,” Deniana comments.   Timothy says “There are a few good inns near the Bards Guild you may want to try.  Either the Wandering Dancer or the Apples and Harp Tavern.”   They thank the Silver Moon for the information, and head off to find some transportation.  

The group returns to the auction house, where they wait nearly two hours for Kharole and Lannon to return.  The two get back, with Lannon complaining about too much walking.   It seems that the old human and halfling traveled on foot all the way to the north outer city, to the bakery district, where they found lodgings at the Cracked Biscuit Inn.  Both Lannon and Kharole decided not to enter the building, in case the two they were followed recognized them from the docks.   Mojo says “Yeah, we can send some others from our group to check them out later.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 17, 2003)

*Game #7 - 3/16/03*

*Chapter 23, “Lord Aldorn and the Stone of Llyr”, July 6th, 1019, 1:00 P.M.*

The party is informed that Lord Aldorn, the elvan Lordholder from the Lordholding of the same name has arrived in the city.  His flagship has recently docked, and he is currently en route to his place of lodging.   Aldorn is an ancient elf and sage, and friend of the Silver Moon Adventurers, who began keeping the continent’s time records 1,019½ years earlier.   Cassie-Andra had studied under Aldorn, and in anxious to visit with her mentor.   Kharole, Lannon, Mark and Mojo decide to accompany her, although everyone suspects Mojo’s motivation is only that the elvan lord is staying at the same inn as Queen Jennifer. 

They arrive at The Ancient Keep, and pass through the heavy security.   Ki-Geloryn leads them to the part of the inn where Aldorn and his party of elves are situated.  The party meets with his daughter and only child, Aldoria, a 9th level wizard who is current the human equivalent of late fifties in age.   She is accompanied by the four senior officers from the ship, Captain Arhterison, a sea-based ranger; First Mate Eldrator, a fighter/cleric; Second Mate and Navigator Arrirra Celatra, a fighter/wizardess; and Archer Squadron Commander Artimere, an archer-ranger.  The four officers will serve as bodyguards for their Lordholder during his stay in the city.  The Silver Moon Adventurers had met all of them before, and pleasantries are exchanged.

Lord Aldorn then enters the room.   Seeing him comes as a shock to both Lannon and Mojo.  They had last seen him a month ago, when he was close to death, dying from an incurable poison.   The old elf before them appears to be in excellent health, in fact, he looks better and younger than either of them ever remember.   “What happened to you?” Lannon exclaims.  This causes confusion to both Kharole and Mark.  The two of them were both originally from the Aldorn Lordholding, and their original Lordholder looks the same to them as they always remembered.  His change in appearance is also new to Cassie, although she is aware of why a change has occurred, being in fact the cause of it.   “I see you got my note,” she states.  “Yes, a long time ago,” he answers, with a twinkle in his eye. 

_Background Information: In Module #114, “Chinese Take-out Epilogue”, the group of Cassie, Lannon, Mojo and Timothy traveled several centuries back in time when in the Aldorn Lordholding.   Before departing, Cassie took a page from the movie “Back to the Future,” and left a note for her mentor, informing him of the agent of Loviatar that would poison him in his future, with instruction for him to take the necessary precautions to prevent it.  Only those four who had changed history retained the knowledge of this change from the previous timeline._

Kharole asks Aldorn if he knows anything of the history of the Silvanost and Mengale elves.   He states “The history is very well known.  Haven’t either of them told you?”  “Yes, but we’d like a version without the editorial comments of their elvan superiority” Lannon interjects.   Lord Aldorn begins, “Over 5,000 years ago the elvan deity Corellon Larethian brought together nine elvan heroes to fight alongside him against the forces of evil.  Following the epic battle he rewarded them, turning the desolate plane on which the battle was fought into a lush and fertile paradise, which he named Silvanost.  He then transported the families and friends of these nine to that place, and granted them all long lives, twice that of a normal elf.”  

Aldorn then pauses, and comments with longing in his voice “Such long life, how fortunate for them.”   Mojo interjects “HELLO!  Will the last Lordholder please put out the sun when he exits!  Geesh, how long do you want to live?”  The ancient elf looks up to the younger elf, and says “At least as long as it keeps being interesting.”   Aldorn then continues the tale  “Corellon Larethian then gave each of the nine elves a magical stone, with unique powers, to keep them close to the god.  These elves became known as the Knights of Silvanost.”   “How exactly did this stone vanish?” Cassie asks the Lordholder.

“During the next two millennia that followed Silvanost’s founding the humans also flocked to the land.   A charismatic elvan priest saw the influx of human blood into the land as defiling the gift given by their god, and the community became divided.   The Knights were equally divided, with four agreeing with each side, and the ninth Knight, a bard named Llyr, trying to mediate the dispute and appease both sides.   It was then that a group of assassins came, and Llyr was killed, the stone vanishing at that time.   Both sides accused the other of this act, and a civil war was eminent.   The Silvanost Queen decided to let the cleric and his followers leave, with them then founding the elvan theocracy of Mengale.”  

“And the stone never turned up?” asks Lannon.   Aldorn replies “Not for another 1,400 years. Whoever had the stone would have also been guilty of assassinating Llyr, which neither side would admit to.  The stone did not resurface until 1,200 years ago, when both Silvanost and Mengale were simultaneously told of its existence.  They were each told it was in the other Kingdom, in relatively unguarded locations, and each group dispatched troops to retrieve it.  There were casualties at both places, which was the only time in recorded time in history of pure-blooded Silvanost elves killing one another.  It was eventually discovered that the true culprits were a third faction of these elves, a group of former Silvanost elves who were living in the human city of Brondani, led by Lyrr’s daughter Llyretra.  They had been seen in possession of the stone, but it vanished again shortly after that.”   “Sounds like that’s the group of potential ILA members who we should really be watching out for,” comments Mojo.   

“All this over a blue rock?” comments Mark.  Cassie says out loud “Note to Self.  Do not pick up named elvan rocks.”  “Are you kidding, this thing will sell for a fortune!” Lannon comments.   Mojo states “Just the idea of us collecting and carrying around rocks we suspect of maybe being special sounds like a bad idea to me.”  

The group tells Aldorn that the will see him at the bidders dinner on the 10th.  Cassie tells him “Please be careful, and don’t get dead.”  “I’ll do my best,” he replies.  “So will we,” his daughter and bodyguards say in unison.

*Attached: Picture of the Stone of Llyr.*


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 19, 2003)

*Chapter 24, “Kharole’s Charms and Dwarven Tales”, July 6th, 1019, 5:00 P.M.*

The group returns to the auction house.   A few hours later Ki-Geloryn stops by.  He has made a listing of all guests who have arrived thus far, showing who has registered to attend the auction by name, title, and place of origin.   Scanning over the list, Mojo comments “Gee, We have our work cut out for us.  I see two Kings, four Lords, and a variety of other titles.  We’re going to be busy if we want to maintain our reputation for killing royalty.”   The others ignore him.

Serita decides to head off to the Apples and Harp Tavern, where the bard Deniana of Greenvale had invited her to hear stories of some auction items.   She asks “Who’s going with me?  I don’t believe that none of you took out an ILA contract on me, so I’m not going alone.”   Fiona decides to accompany her, with the two of them heading out to the carriage. 

Mojo asks Kharole “Should we go check out that Merchant’s Secret place again regarding the gnome?”  “Sure,” she says.  Mark decides to accompany them.  They walk down the street and enter the tavern, finding twenty-five of the forty dining cubicals now occupied.  In addition to the two employees seen earlier, there are four waitresses, a bartender, and a second bouncer now on duty.   A waitress shows them to a table, and hands wine lists to all three.  They order a moderately priced bottle, and Kharole asks “Could you tell the maître d' that we would like to speak with him?”   She does so, soon returning with the wine and passing out menus.  

The man eventually heads over towards the table, with Kharole casts a Charm Person spell immediately prior to his arrival.   The spell obviously works, as he enthusiastically welcomes Kharole back, and seats himself beside her, shoving Mark out of the way.   She flirts incessantly and then questions him, ignoring the hand that he places on her leg.  He freely tells what he knows of the gnome and his companions, mentioning that he had checked with Rollins, who confirmed what they had said that morning.   He doesn’t actually have much new information, but suggests that they might also want to talk to the waitress who had waited on the group.  Kharole suggests that he go and get her.  

After he leaves Mojo tells Kharole “That was a grotesque and disgusting display, and I want you to teach me how to do it.” Mark tells her “You’d better watch it.  You’ll have this guy following you around forever if you’re not careful.”  She replies “Yeah, it’s a good thing that humans are such a short-lived race.”   He returns with a different waitress than the one serving them.  He sits back down beside Kharole, again placing his hand on her leg.  Kharole ignores him, and asks the waitress about the gnome and her companions.   The only ones she knows by name are Norbert and Porter, who she says are “lousy tippers.”  Kharole tells her “Mojo here is an excellent tipper, especially if he hears useful information.”  Mojo glances to Mark, and says “Yes, I’ve been known to leave as much as a hardly used ranger.”   

The waitress gives a detailed description of the gnome and his companions, including descriptions of the visible weapons and jewelry that they had.   The waitress leaves, and the party begin to eat their supper.   The maître d's hand begins to move, and Kharole politely asks him to cease.  Embarrassed, the man departs.   Kharole tells her companions that combined with the visual she got from the bouncer they may have enough for a Locate Object or Scry on some of that groups possessions.    When the check arrives they were billed for the food, but the wine bottle is listed as complimentary. Mojo comments “If we had known that we would have ordered a better vintage.  That one tasted like Boone's Farm with gravy in it.” 

Meanwhile, the pair of female half-elves are up at the Apples and Harp tavern, the ground floor of which is a large rectangular sized room with three stages.   One stage is currently occupied by a group of musicians playing chamber music for the dinner crowd of around 100 people that has gathered.    Serita and Fiona are told of Greenvale by their charismatic host, Prince Taran.  The older mage, Baron Dimtri of Greenlake, remains rather quiet, as does the halfling treasurer Ganellon Tucker, who is seated atop the chest of coins they brought, rather than a chair.  Fiona whispers to Serita “For once I would like to meet a halfling who isn’t paranoid.” 

Serita asks the elvan bard about the items that Greenvale is seeking.  The happy and enthusiastic Deniana says that she came along on this trip in search of interesting music and tales, and before she sings them her stories she would like to hear some of theirs.   Serita tells a tale of when the Silver Moon Adventurers traveled to another world to rescue a druid princess who was about to give birth to triplets. _(In Module #36, “The Resurrection Gambit", played back in 1986)_  She describes many of the unique marvels that they discovered on that world, including toaster ovens, pop tarts, and beer inside of sealed cans.  Serita then says “Now, you said you were interested in both pendants?”  

Deniana says, “Yes, although the gold pendent is one that we actually don’t want for ourselves.  Our kingdom is located near the dwarven kingdom of Harothar.  That pendent would be of great value to their King Herru IV, as it was originally from the reclusive dwarven land of Kovuz’d, who they trade with.   If Prince Taran can obtain it, then it could be used in his trade negotiations with Herru.”   “But what exactly does the pendant do?” asks Fiona. 

Deniana takes the lute that is leaning against the wall behind her, and lightly strums a tune that she sings to, telling of the pendant.   The gold pendant was created to carry a gold plated luck-stone, used by the dwarves of Kovuz’d.   The stone would lead a faithful dwarf to finding veins of precious metals within the mountains of the dwarven lands.   Her song tells of how Kovuz’d would loan the pendant to other dwarven communities, to allow them to become prosperous through the hard and honest work of mining.   The song then ends.  

She then says “Kovuz’d also enters into the history of one other auction item.   The Maul of Moradin, the mitheral hammer with the symbols of the dwarven god Moradin, which was created by the god himself.”  Taran interjects “Which is why I think it will sell for more than I am willing to pay just to have an item to use for trade negotiations.”

Deniana continues “The maul was owned and wielded by a hero from Kovuz’d, the High Priest Thurdin.  Thurdin was known to appear alongside dwarven armies in time of great need.  These appearances occurred over several millennia, and some speculate that he was an ascended hero.  Others think that there were several different Thurdins, with the name, armor and weapon being passed on to the greatest priest of each era.  As outsiders are not permitted to enter Kovuz’d, the true history might never be known.   How the Maul came to be here is also a piece of missing history.”  

* Several illustrations of the Maul of Moradin can be found at the following link:*
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37148

*The following is a picture of the Amulet of Kovuz’d:*


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 22, 2003)

*Chapter 25, “Legend of the Cloudlands” July 6th, 1019, 6:00 P.M.*

While dining on an exquisite meal at the Apples and Hark Tavern, Serita then asks the elvan bard from Greenvale, Deniana Songweaver, about the other pendant that they are most interested in acquiring.  She answers “That is the silver pendant, which once belonged to the residents of the Cloudlands.  Are you familiar with the Legends of the Cloudlands?”  “We know of the group called the Cloudriders,” Serita answers.   “Oh.  Well those there is a connection between both of those groups, although they lived in different eras.   Why don’t I just play you the Ballad of the Cloudlands, that saga will explain a lot."   The bard again begins to play a song on her lute, and starts to play and sing.  The ballad is long, taking nearly half-an-hour to sing.  Deniana possesses a fine singing voice, with a wide tonal range covering many octaves, singing some parts of the ballad slow and deep, while other sections are sung fast and high.  The ballad also has a few parts sung in the elvan language rather than in common. 

The song begins in the days of the First Miraborian Empire.  It tells of a country in the clouds, located above the Empire.  As to where it was located, there is much speculation.  Some place it over the city of Kahakor, now lost deep within Umade's barrens. Others claim that it was located above Melvar's Plains, above the area known as the Boulder Plain. as in modern times, silver dragons, mist dragons, cloud giants, and other beings such as ki-rin have been seen in the area of these plains.  It would also offer explanation for the huge stones that are scattered across the Boulder Plain, from which it is named.

However, it is also rumored that the ancient capitol of the first Miraborian Empire now lies somewhere deep within the Sunken Lands, and that the Cloudlands were once connected to that capitol.  There are also tales of a great mountainous peak, perhaps somewhere in the Westfang Range, where a city on the mountain peak was the closest link between the Cloudlands and Miraboria below.   Although the local legends may disagree as to the exact location of this magical area in the clouds, they agree that there was once a powerful magical kingdom that once stretched as far as the edge of the mountainous plateaus, but was kept at least partly secret from those races who dwelt below it on the ground. 

This kingdom existed over 1500 years ago, during the First Miraborian Empire, which ruled between 2200 and 1500 years ago.  It boasted a society comprised of dragons, giants, sylphs, pegasi, asperii, giant eagles, and even some winged, elflike beings whose name is no longer remembered.  These races coexisted in peaceful harmony among the clouds, avoiding the decadent human realms of the time.  These beings came down to the surface of the Realms only to gather or trade for food and other necessities, and quickly fled back upward to their cloudy haven. The giants, ever industrious, even brought huge stones up with them.  They built magnificent fortresses and cities in the sky, hidden by the clouds. 

It wasn't until the Cloudlands were discovered by the mages of the Empire that disaster struck. The sky-dwelling races had been right to avoid their earthbound neighbors.  For a few generations, peaceful relations between the earth-folk and the cloud-dwellers were kept. But in the end, greed won out.  The great and powerful human wizards intended to conquer the Cloudlands, for they knew that such a kingdom would contain great wealth and powerful magic, which they were eager to obtain.  Indeed, one artifact which the Cloud dwellers were reputed to possess was so powerful it could preserve vast enchantments indefinitely.  In the war that ensued, the Cloudlands were destroyed. The fortresses and cities so carefully crafted by giant artisans fell to the earth. 

Most of the enchanted places in the clouds that once supported solid surfaces are now gone. Supposedly the great spells that were unleashed in this earth/sky war linger on in some places, creating dangerous thunderstorms, and also areas of sky which are risky to penetrate.  Mist dragons and other sky-dwelling creatures are occasionally seen on or above the Boulder Plains, gathering food on the surface in the form of wild plants or herd animals, and quickly ascending back into the sky.  If the tales of the Cloudlands and its demise are true, perhaps these creatures are relics living among the ruins.  Castles on the surface of the earth are rarely so completely ruined by war and time that nothing remains, and so might it be in the air above.  Some of the enchanted places in the sky might have escaped the ravages of war, remaining to this day.  It is even rumored that the City of the Cloudriders was built upon ruins of part  of the Cloudland, with the Wind and Weather God then setting these ruins free of their stationary position above the world, to now travel the skies to wherever the Cloudriders might be needed.”   Deniana then stops, that being the conclusion of the ballad. 

“That was a most impressive piece of music,” Fiona comments.   The bard thanks her, and asks “You said you knew of the Cloudriders.  What can you share with me about them?”   Serita gives an abbreviated version of her knowledge of them, stating: “They first established their cloud city between two and three centuries ago.  The Cloudriders are comprised mostly of noble chaotic good warriors, both human and elvan, who seek to occassionally assist those in need on the surface below.   The group is comprised of worshippers of Hoturu, the Wind and Weather God, and Huan-Ti, a chaotic good war god.  Huan-Ti’s war chariot is pulled by a group of pegasi, which is the mount of choice of the cloudriders.   In fact, it was the worship by this group that brought the two same-aligned deities together into an alliance with each other.  They are now worshipped on this world as the Twin Gods of Wind, Weather and War.”

Fiona points out that one of the Silver Moon’s senior clerics is a priest of the Twin Gods.   Serita adds that “The Cloudriders maintain a enchanted valley, near mountains along the Jawlt Lordholding border, where their pegasi go to give birth to new foals.”  Serita then looks towards Fiona.  The wizardess decides not to mention that she has a pegasus which was given to her by the Cloudriders _(In Module #47, “Path to the Skies”)_.    They also decide to keep to themselves the fact that their half-elvan party member Cassie-Andra is the daughter of a Cloudrider _(A fact discoved in Module #39, “The Arctic Assault Team”)_.    

Fiona asks, “How exactly does this pendant tie in with the ballad?   Is it the powerful artifact that was mentioned?” “Perhaps, but probably not,” Deniana states.  “That pendant was once worn by priests and rulers of our land, and is said to have come from the Cloudlands, and was lost in the war with the surface mages.   It was originally found on the Boulder Plains, among the ruins of the cloud city.   

History tells of two incidents where the amulet was used by priests of the Wind and Weather God to call upon the protection of the deities.   The first story is of a Greenvale castle that was under siege over 1,000 years ago.   The invaders were about to breach the castle’s defenses, and the priest wearing the amulet called upon the power of his gods.  The castle separated from its foundation and levitated up in to sky, where it remained until the invading army was defeated.  The castle and its occupants then returned.     The other tale is more recent, when during a great sea battle around a century ago.  A Twin Gods cleric commanding a ship that was nearly defeated was wearing the amulet called to his god, and the ship rose up from the sea, and sailed away to safety through the clouds.”    

“Should we tell Vincenzo?” asks Fiona.  Serita replies “I don’t know.  He gets excited enough just owing a pair of Shoes of Levitation.  How would he react to an item from his God that can lift larger structures.”   Deniana points out that “You never know.  The amulet itself may not be anything more than a holy symbol, with no real powers.  It could have been the priest’s calling to the deity in time of great need that brought about the miraculous rescues.”   

The two thank the visitors from Greenvale for their hospitality.  Serita and Fiona leave, returning to the auction house.  They tell both Vincenzo and Cassie what they learned.   Cassie and Vincenzo head up to Kulp’s Comfortable Castle to examine the pendant, but since the Castle has not yet been consecrated for the clerical magic from either of their deities to work, are unable to tell if there is anything special about it.   Vincenzo does indeed get the impression that this amulet does have some connection to his church. 

*The following is a picture of the Cloudlands Pendant*


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 25, 2003)

*Chapter 26, “Intruder in Kulp’s Comfortable Castle”, July 7th , 1019, 4:00 A.M.*

Blake is on guard duty in the Great Hall when the door to Kulp’s Comfortable Castle opens and Narg’s wife Vallessa enters the room.   This surprises Blake, as the elf had not accompanied the party to Jawltorn, although he is unaware of most of what has taken place outside during the 2½ days the stealth team has been inside the Castle.  “What?” he asks.   She replies “I need to check the items.  Kindor thinks that a few may have been switched during the robbery.  Where are they?”

The ever-paranoid halfling yells out for the others.   His voice isn’t that loud, and he is only heard by the gnome Blip, who had kept the door to her room open a crack.   She heads down the hallway to intersection near the great hall, seeing Blake talking to Vallessa.   While the elf standing in the room looks exactly like Vallessa, Blip senses that something is wrong about her appearance.   Blip yells down the hall for the others, with both Dennismore and Ailsheir quickly coming to assist.    Both elves enter the great hall, with Blip staying in reserve back in the hallway.  Hearing that something is wrong, Ebony decides to remain locked in her room with the items.

The first thing that the drow archer Ailsheir notices is that Vallessa has her sword hanging from her belt, but is without her bow and quiver of arrows.  This strikes him as odd, her being a skilled archer.  He then reminds himself that Vallessa has not been able to wear her armor for the past month, which she is wearing now.   He says to her “We did not expect to see you here.  What happened to your current ailment?”   She appears momentarily startled by his question, replying “I got better.”   This response blows what would have otherwise been a perfect disguise, as the imposter is clearly unaware that Vallessa’s ‘ailment’ is a now visible pregnancy.  

The players announce simultaneously that their characters are drawing their swords and daggers.  One player comments “Blades flash everywhere.  Suddenly the room looks like Viagra got slipped into the porcupine feed.”   Dennismore leaps over one of the dining tables, landing immediately before her with his sword out.   She begins to back towards the doorway.   “She’s trying to get away,” Blake yells.  Blip tosses a Blindness spell onto her, which appears to be successful.   

The imposter then begins to cast a spell, but is then stabbed by Dennismore, causing her to lose it.   Dennis then tackles the woman, with Ailsheir and Blake charging forward to also help subdue her.  They discover her ‘armor’ is illusionary, her clothing being simply cloth, which they immediately strip off of her along with all possessions.    They hold her down on the table, Blip casting a Dispel Magic.  The Vallessa disguise falls away, being replaced by a female human in her early to mid-forties.   The woman is tied and gagged, Blip removing the only other remaining possession from the woman, a ring on her finger.   

The invisible Lee-May tells the halfling “Mr. Blake.  She no smell like Vallessa.”  “We’ve already figured that much out,” the halfling replies.  Blake is told to exit the Castle and get the rest of the Silver Moon.  Blake heads out through the doorway and into the hall.   The auction house is totally quiet, as it is still a few hours before dawn.   This causes him to panic.  He does not know who is staying in which room, and realizes that if he wakes up either Narg or Furynick at this hour they will probably kill him first and ask questions later.   He knocks on the first door, and is relieved when he hears Vincenzo’s voice answer “Yeah, Whatta you want?”   

Blake tells Vinnie what is going on.  Vinnie yells “I’m getting dressed.  Wake up the others.”  “Who’s in the next room?” Blake asks.  The cleric responds “Fiona.”  Blake knocks on the door, wakes Fiona, and tells her that there is an intruder and to wake up the rest of the party.    

Most of the group soon enter the inter-dimensional castle, with Mojo asking “Who is the woman and why haven’t we killed her yet?”   Kharole recognizes her as the woman who had been working with the gnome, and asks her “Have you seen Norbert and Porter lately?  No?  That’s because they are in the Lordholder’s dungeon.”   

Cassie interrogates the woman about the missing sphinx, with the prisoner not answering.   Kharole calls Cassie aside, and says “Keep trying, I’ll use my ESP spell.”   Cassie barrages her with questions about the gnome, the sphinx, and threatens to throw her into the dungeon.  Just as the ESP spell is ending Cassie asks her about the ILA.  Kharole’s last impression is the woman thinking “ILA? What’s that?”   Kharole leans over and says to her “It’s the Assassins’ Guild honey.”  

Kharole pulls several of the others into the conference room, informing them that “The woman is not going to talk.  She expects Wobblewick to rescue her.  She also wants to be put into Kindor’s dungeon.”  “Probably so he can teleport in and get her, which he can’t do here,” Cassie comments.  “Fine, she stays here,” Mojo states.    They return and inform her that she isn’t going anywhere.  Ailsheir comments “Good, you never know when you might need a spare naked woman.”   Cassie retrieves the Greyhawk Lantern, to check for any invisible or ethereal creatures in the room.  Kharole casts a Magic Mouth spell onto the door to sound if anyone else enters who is not either currently in the room or wearing Silver Moon rings on their fingers.  Fiona head off to restudy spells, telling the others to guard the prisoner carefully.   The drow Ailsheir says “A tied and bound naked woman?  I promise that I won’t take my eyes off of her.”  

Cassie then continues to question the woman.  The prisoner keeps mumbling, intentionally filling her mind with useless information under the assumption that she is still being psionically probed.  Cassie identifies the woman’s ring as a +3 Protection with one other power that can’t currently be identified.    Mark heads out to wake up the remainder of those in the building.   Aradyn soon enters, exclaiming “What transpires here?”  “Female intruder,” Timothy replies.  “Is she detained?” Aradyn asks.  Mojo gestures to the woman and says “No, we think she normally travels tied to the top of a table.”  

They conclude that she probably entered when Cassie and Vinnie came into the Castle eight hours earlier, and waited until Blake was on guard duty to act.  Aradyn exclaims “See.  I told you that halflings have too short an attention span.  She probably showed up when he wandered off to look for a snack.”  “I saw her come through the door,”  Blake exclaims.  “Or you saw an illusion of her coming through the door,” Cassie interjects. 

Narg arrives, and takes charge of the situation while also complaining about the early hour, and needing coffee.  He then comments that she appears to be bleeding.  Dennismore says “She had a back.  I figured that she needed a blade in it.”   The others pull Narg aside, and inform her that she entered while wearing a nearly perfect disguise of his wife, other than not being pregnant.  Blip interjects “Yeah, it was a flawless design, except for being last year’s model.”    Timothy says “She won’t talk.”  “That will change,” Narg replies.  “If we turn her over to Kindor she’s history,” Mojo states.  “Fine, she stay’s here.  Just keep her away from the stuff,” Narg states.  “She’s not going anywhere,” Cassie comments.  

They return to the room.  “Any cooperation from her?” Narg asks.  Ailsheir relies “No, and I’ve been keeping a very close eye on her.  She’s the same as before, delicate lips, the subtitle curve of her long slender neck leading down to her delicate shoulders, the round and firm..”  “Enough!” Cassie yells to the drow.  “Hey, I’m a ranger.  We are trained to be observant,” the drow answers.  “That line never worked for me,” Narg comments.  “Maybe because you’re NOT a ranger,” Cassie replies.   

Mark is sent to tell the Jawlt Army guards outside of the building to go get more troops, and to broaden the parameter.  Cassie suggests retaining the 10 construction workers as additional guards, and to perhaps bring in several of their ship crewmembers as additional guards.   Narg says “Fine, but not the Lizardmen.  I don’t want this whole place smelling of fish.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 27, 2003)

*Game #8 - 3/23/03*

*Chapter 27, “Former Employees”, July 7th , 1019, 5:30 A.M.*

Kharole finishes studying her spells and returns to the great hall.  She and Narg decide that he will question the prisoner while she starts another ESP spell.   Narg removes her gag and begins with “You came in here disguised as somebody very close to me and I don’t appreciate it.  So, who the hell are you?  How did you get in here?”  She then starts muttering nonsense again, trying to blur her thoughts.   Narg eventually gets tired of her lack of response, and yells “Fine.  Be that way!  I hope you had a good meal before you came, because we’re not giving you any food until you decide to talk, and you’re not leaving anytime soon.”   Ailsheir comments to Narg “You left out all the important questions.  You know, turn offs, turn-ons, what she would bring with her if stranded on a desert island.”  

Narg, Kharole, Serita, Blake, Mojo and Fiona head back to the conference room.  “Anything?” Narg asks.  Kharole replies “Yes, but not much.  The gnome let her in here, and her name is Florine.  Does that name sound familiar to any of you?”   They all nod their heads no.  Kharole continues “Well it does to me.  You recall that I apprenticed Vallessa’s daughter Dani from 3 to 7 years ago.  Dani often told stories of when she and her mother were aristocrats in the Cantage Lordholding city of Pirna.   Dani said that Vallessa would often avoid having to attend boring official functions by sending an employee disguised as her instead.  This employee was an illusionist named Florine, who was the apprentice to Vallessa’s Chief of Staff, a gnome illusionist named Wister.”  

The group had a lengthy discussion about how to proceed, with most ideas centered around where in the city to check.  Kharole’s player finally suggests “Maybe Dani or Vallessa could give us some more information?”    Narg and Serita decide to teleport back to Silver Moon Island to confer with Vallessa.   Narg asks Cassie use one of her “Create Pizza” scrolls, saying “If I show up empty handed she’s going to kill me.”   Mojo comments “When you see your wife you may not want to mention that you found this information out from a naked woman.”   “I think we can skip those details,” Narg tells Serita.  They take all three Bags of Holding in order to be able to bring back several crew members. 

In the meanwhile, the group decides that Timothy should recite the multi-volume Articles of Faith of his church to the prisoner.  “Yeah, that torture will make her talk,” Lannon comments.  Mark interjects “The only problem is keeping guard on her, as hearing those articles will probably put the rest of us to sleep.”

Serita decides that teleporting directly into the home of a pregnant archer on a hot summer day is probably not the safest course of action, so teleports to her own home instead.   She checks with her animal guards, freshens up, then heads down the street to Narg and Vallessa’s home.   The door is answered by Marilyn, the wife of Narg’s valet, who directs Serita to the living room.   Vallessa is wearing a thin shift, sitting back on a padded chair, her feet propped up on a hassock, and drinking from a large class of ice water.   “What’s up?” she asks the druid.  “Would you like to see Narg?” Serita replies.  “Sure,” the archer-ranger replies.  Serita then unceremoniously dumps him out of the bag.   Narg yells to Serita “What took so damned long!.  He then says “Hi Honey” to his wife, and hands her the pizza, which she immediately digs into.  While she eats the other two fill her in on what has been going on for the past week. 

Vallessa tells them that a gnome named Wister N. Wobblewick was a former employee, who worked for her in Pirna for almost 30 years.  She says that she met him back when she was married to King Finny, and that he has worked for the Royal Family (the rulers of the three western Lordholdings) for nearly two centuries.  She explains that “He used to work for Lord George, the first Jawlt Lordholder.  George resided in Kindor’s castle from the years 945 to 976.  After George passed way Wister worked for George’s son, Lord Todd, for about a year.  They then had a disagreement, and Wister quit, then going to work for my husband and Todd’s Great Uncle, King Finny of Kaloon.  Six years later the evil Lord Kohlorahdooh killed Todd and his family in a military coup.   King Finny refused to get involved, which infuriated most of the Royal Family.  Wister and I were two of the most vocal critics of that decision.   That was when I left Finny, with Wister and several other members of the Castle staff accompanying me to Pirna.  He was my Chief of Staff up until 7 years ago, when I joined up with the Silver Moon Adventurers.”  

“Who has he been working for since then?” Serita asks.  Vallessa replies “I don’t know.  I had given him and my other employees a large severance package, and that was the last I saw of him.  I tried to contact him a few months ago, to invite him to the wedding, but the Pirna Mage’s Guild did not have any current information as to his whereabouts.”   Serita decides that since he worked for the Royal Family before, he could be again, suspecting Matthan.   

She then asks Vallessa “What do you know about a couple named Thomas and Antoinette Khorram?  They are with Matthan now.”  Vallessa says “Yes, I know them.  Wister would never work for those two, as he despises them as much as I do.   Antoinette’s family had been wealthy aristocrats in Pirna for centuries, but a few decades back the money was just about gone.   Her marriage to Thomas Khorram was one of mutual convenience, as she had the title and social standing and he had a large of amount of money.  The source of his money has never been ascertained, but most rumors have it coming from rather shady associates of his.”  

Serita and Narg decide to bring Vallessa back with them to talk to Florine.   Both half-elves get into a Bag of Holding, and Vallessa flies her pegasus down to the harbor town below, where they then gather 14 of their most experienced crewmembers to return to Jawltorn with them.   Serita uses the Helm of Teleportation to return to the auction house, letting the crew out of the Bag.   Narg, Vallessa and Serita head upstairs to the Castle.   Serita warns Vallessa “She’s currently blindfolded.  Don’t let her know that you are pregnant.”  Vallessa is appalled when she sees the condition her former employee has been left in and insists that the woman be covered by a blanket.  Ailsheir and a few others start to raise objections, until Serita orders them all out of the room.   Everyone leaves except for Serita and Narg, who remain out of sight behind the fountain, and Blip and Blake, who are short enough not to be seen below the table.   

Vallessa sits down on the bench beside the table and removes Florine’s blindfold but not her bindings.  They talk for around 15 minutes about their past together, with Vallessa then talking about the past 7 years of her own life.  Narg whispers “What’s talking her so long?”  Serita whispers back “Give her time.  Vallessa is both proving her identity to Florine as well as getting her to relax her guard.”    The strategy works, as Florine starts to then answer questions about Wister and what he is up to.   She explains that he was the one who had originally collected all of the items for Lord George, and considers them to be his.   

Vallessa gestures to Narg and Serita to come over, and the three continue to talk casually to Florine about the gnome.   Serita tells Florine “The day before the auction there will be an ownership hearing.  If Wister has a legitimate claim, which is sounds like he does, all he needs to do is voice it then.”    With Florine being more cooperative they untie her, and find her some clothing to wear, but still keep her restrained in a chair.   

The other party members are let back into the room.  They conclude that they need to talk to the gnome, but are unwilling to just let Florine go to do so.   Florine suggests “Turn me over to the Lordholder.  Wister knows a secret way into the dungeons of that Castle, and I will talk to him.”    This alarms Serita, who leaves to go inform Kindor of this possible security breech.  Mojo comments that “Porter and Norbert are probably already gone.”   Fiona interjects “No, he wouldn’t risk revealing his secret entrance on a pair of flunkies.  He’d wait until she was there too.”  Florine confirms that.  

They decide to leave Florine where she is, but to have Cassie use the Belt of Shape Change to polymorph into a duplicate of Florine, and wait in the dungeon.    Blip, Kharole, Mojo, Narg and Timothy decide to accompany her, feeling that they might all be needed to apprehend the gnome.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 29, 2003)

*Chapter 28, “Walk like an Egyptian”, July 7th , 1019, 10:30 A.M.*

Once Serita informs Melito that the gnome knows how to get into the dungeon the Minister of Security panics and sends dozens of troops to the dungeon.  He moves Norbert and Porter, and begins searching place for secret entrances.   The other Silver Moon Adventurers soon arrive, and manage to convince Melito to reverse all this, not wanting to make it obvious to the gnome that they are on to him.    Cassie transforms into the appearance of Florine, and takes her place in a cell.  Porter and Norbert are placed into an adjacent cell.    The others take up positions nearby.

The day creeps along slowly.   Melito checks in periodically.   In informs the party that he has an operative to work with their stealth team, but that he will want to have them meet at a place other than either the Lordholder’s Castle or the auction house, as both are probably under ILA surveillance.   He explains that the operative is a good-aligned elvan ranger, who he has been employing for several years, but seldom activates for missions.   

Back at the auction house the afternoon is interrupted by the arrival of three individuals asking to see the Silver Moon Adventurers.   Aradyn, Lannon and Mark go to greet them.   The tallest of the visitors is tall barrel-chested human with curly red hear, a full red beard, and sparkling blue eyes who introduces himself as Donald Brondani Smith.   With him are a half-elvan fighter who introduces himself as Pat, and a female elf with waist-length auburn hair named Raliana.   She hands Aradyn a note.   

Aradyn reads the note aloud, which is a letter of introduction.  It is written by Durn, a dwarven fighter who is a member of the Silver Moon's "farm team", the Da'Bears group of Eldamar.   Durn says that Raliana is an old adventuring friend of his, from the city of Raven's Bluff.   She is in the city for the auction, with friends of hers from the city of Brondani.    They invite the Silver Moon Adventurers to join them for dinner this evening at the Apples and Harp Tavern.  "Is that where you're staying?" Lannon asks.   Pat replies "No, we're staying at the Sleeping Raven Inn, but we've heard that the Apples and Harp has the best bardic entertainment, and most of our group is comprised of bards."   Aradyn says "I'm sure that some of our group will be happy to join you."  The visitors depart.   Lannon comments "That was a nice switch, guest groups coming to us."

By now those in the castle are getting bored of waiting.   Mojo suggest that they break the boredom by heading down to King Matthan's ship and executing him.   Serita says "Look, we know you want the Queen for yourself, but you just can't go around killing her husband."  Mojo says "OK, how about this.  We don't kill him, we just kidnap him and hide him at my place back on the island?"  Blip comments "What's the difference.  If you dump his body in that junk heap you call a house nobody would ever see him again."

They are interrupted by Colonel Tenbar.  The Army Commander arrives in the dungeon and asks for some help.  He explains that "A group of a dozen men in robes and skirts have Plane Shifted in a mile north of here and are causing a scene.  None of them speak Common, and the only thing that we understand from them is the word sphinx."    "Uh oh, this sounds like trouble."   

Mojo, Narg and Serita decide to go deal with these people.  Serita asks. "Do any of us have those weird fish things?" (She is referring to a magic 'universal translator' device that was given to the party).   They realize that none of the six characters that had gone on that mission are presently in the city.   Serita tells Tenbar "We'll meet you there.  Why don't you swing by the Mage's Guild and borrow somebody who has a few spare Comprehend Language spells."

The three soon arrive at a major intersection of the road.   Around two dozen-army troops have set up a parimeter to keep onlookers back.    All of the visitors appear to be 7-foot tall humans.  Six are clean-shaven, and appear to be either guards or servants.  Another is wearing a bird-mask, earning the man a few derogatory comments from Mojo.   The remaining five appear to be the leaders, and all have braided beards.  Four of these are wearing robes, carrying staffs or wands and appear to be spellcasters.  The other one has a gold helmet and holds some type of scepter.    The three Silver Moon Adventurers move in.   The spokesperson of the visitors, one of the priests, speaks to them in an unknown language.    Mojo and Serita shug their shoulders, trying to communicate that they do not understand.  The priest then speaks louder and slower.  

Tenbar soon arrives with a translator wizard.   The wizard speaks to the visitors, and then translates for the party.  "They are from a desert land.  The leader of their group is Pharaoh Amun-re, son of Takosh-re, of the House of Mo-pelar.  They say that they want their sphinx, and have brought jewelry to exchange for it."     Serita has the translator explain that the items will not be presented for sale for another six days, and that in five days there will be an opportunity for anyone who has a claim for an item to make it.    

The head priest tells the translator that they will wait until then if necessary.  They want to know where lodgings have been prepared for them.  Mojo comments "Why don't you tell them to go get 4,000 slaves to build them one."    Serita stops the translator from saying that, instead having him say that "Appropriate accommodations are being prepared as we speak, you need to just wait a little longer."   She then tells Tenbar "Go and find them somewhere to stay.  Preferably away from any other visitors."  "And away from us," Narg adds.   The three then head back to the Lordholder's Castle.  

_[DM's note: I just had to use this guest group, as I had three packages of Ancient Egyptian figures that I've been hoping to get a chance to use.[/I}_


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 1, 2003)

*Game #9 - 3/30/03*

*Chapter 29, “Wister Wobblewick Strikes Again”, July 7th , 1019, 5:00 P.M.*

Those at the auction house try to decide who to send to have dinner with the Brondani guests.   With all of the high-level members at the Lordholder’s Castle, and with Vallessa and the stealth team inside Kulp’s Comfortable Castle, they conclude that they are too short-handed to spare many people without jeopardizing security.   Fiona comments “We need to send somebody.  Let’s see, who is good with diplomacy, enjoys meeting new people and likes to eat?”  Several people reply in unison “Vincenzo!”   They decide to also send Captain Jacob, the senior member of their ship’s crew.  The two of them head off in the carriage. 

Back in the dungeons of the Lordholder’s Castle the party is joined again by Colonel Tenbar for an update on the Pharaoh and his group.   Tenbar says that he brought them to the Red Lance Inn, which is located near the northern point of the Inner City.   He says that he choose this location because the Jawlt Army keeps a military garrison near there, at the fork in the river.  He also mentions that the area is surrounded by armorers and metalworkers, who use the rivers to power their forges.  Because of the fire and heat from the forges all of the buildings in the area are stone instead of wood, as an added safety precaution.”   

“So, how did they like the inn?” asks Serita.   Tenbar replies “The first thing they did was redecorate, moving together several tables and putting the best chair atop it.  Apparently they feel that their Pharaoh is a god, and has to be elevated higher than everybody else.   When two other residents of the inn attempted to head upstairs to their rooms, and reached a step higher than the Pharaoh, one of the priests sent lightning bolts from his staff to knock them down.  My army troops brought those two to the Ukko church for healing, and then evacuated the rest of the building, using the outside back staircase.   These desert folk also complained about it being cold, even though today is a warm summer day, and insisted that roaring fires be built in all of the inn’s fireplaces.”   “Yeah, that group will really fit in,” Mojo sarcastically comments.  

Shortly before midnight Vincenzo and Jacob return to the auction house.   They say that they had a good time with this group from Brondani.   This group is also seeking the elf stone of Llyr, the leader of the Brondani group being the grandson of the Bard Llyr.   They mention that tonight’s entertainment at the Apples & Harp Inn was a bardic competition, which was very entertaining.  Furynick comments “I like the sound of this group.”  

*July 8th, 1019, 1:15 A.M.* 

Aradyn and two of the dwarven construction workers have taken up guard positions on the roof of the auction house.    The dwarf Abraxas then notices that Aradyn and the dwarf Barendur are standing frozen like statues.   Before he can sound an alarm a series of rainbow colored hues fly at his face and he is mesmerized.  

The second floor hallway is currently being guarded by Mark, Lannon, and four members of the ship’s crew.   Mark suddenly feels a gust of air from an unknown source, and yells out an alarm.  As people begin to awaken on both floors Mark and the crewman Humphry suddenly freeze up like statues and Vinnie and Fiona charge into the hallway.    A robed gnome then appears in the hallway, his back to the wall, and waves his hands in both directions.   Rainbow colors fly from his fingertips, mesmerizing everyone in the hallway except Lannon, who has used his Slippers of Spider Climbing to climb up to the ceiling.  He moves towards the gnome.

In the large room below three individuals suddenly appear.   Two are armed fighters, specifically the men Norbert and Porter, although no one presently on the ground floor had seen either of these men before.   The third is Serita, who Norbert is holding with his arm around her neck, and with his other hand is holding a knife to her head.   Porter yells out “Stop, or I’ll kill her.”   This results in an unanticipated response from those present in the room, as most burst out laughing.  _(Serita’s player laughing the loudest.)_ 

Furynick tells them “Threatening to kill Serita doesn’t really play on our sympathies.”   Ship’s officer Lloyd adds “If that were the real Serita she’d have eviscerated you by this time.”  Furynick and several crewmembers charge at them.   On the staircase, Bruce the Bugbear tells one of the dwarves to kill Serita.  The dwarf fires his crossbow, the bolt hitting her.   Bruce then tells the dwarf “If that’s really Serita, then that was all your idea.”    

Lannon suddenly hears the Magic Mouth that Kharole had set up near the dimensional doorway to detect invisibility go off, reciting the phrase “Fifteen minutes until the next watch change, all is well.”  He quickly hurries back along the ceiling in that direction, feeling a breeze coming from the ceiling, and sees a slightly out-of-phase area about two-foot square.    He draws his broadsword and swings it up into the ceiling, the sword going through without hitting any roof. 

Bruce is standing on the landing, and looks down the second floor hallway.  All he sees is Lannon attacking the ceiling before also becoming mesmerized by the rainbow hues.  _(The group attempts to convince the DM that Bruce would be immune to this, as rainbow is one of his favorite colors.)_  Downstairs, Furynick and the fighters have made several hits into Serita and her two captors.  The two enemy men are using their swords to parry, and not trying to fight back.     

Lannon pulls his sword back down, and swings in through the air in front of him.  The sword hits something, slicing through it, followed by a soft thunk on the floor.   Lannon has an idea, and tosses some pellets down onto the floor.   The pellets break, and a green gas flows out of them.  Lannon then hears the sound of a door closing above him, and the breeze stops.  _[DM’s Note: The gas only causes enhanced strength, but the enemy didn’t know that, and fled fearing that it was a poison.]_  The three enemies below fade out of existence, as does the gnome standing in the hallway.   Those mesmerized each come out of their trance.  

The premises are searched, the only thing being found being a 9-foot length of invisible rope that is frayed on one end.   Vincenzo uses his Boots of Levitation to get Aradyn and Barendur down from the roof, who are put with Mark and Humphry, and the magical paralysis is then dispelled.   “What happened?” Aradyn asks.  Furynick interjects “You apparently passed out drunk on the roof.”   The place is searched again, and Lannon then begins to set up trip wires.    The rest of the night passes uneventfully.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 2, 2003)

*Chapter 30, “Will the real Ki-Geloryn please stand up”, July 8th, 1019, 7:30 A.M.* 

Lord Kindor walks down to the dungeon of his Castle to check in with the Silver Moon Adventurers.   “How are you doing?” the Lordholder asks.  Mojo comments “Normally I feel a lot more refreshed after a night in jail.”   Narg exclaims “I want this little puissant out of my hair today, even if I have to kill him myself.”  Mojo mutters “Narg, that’s no way to talk about the Lordholder.”  Narg yells back “Not him.  I meant the gnome!   What about those two, should we kill them?” Narg asks, gesturing to Norbert and Porter.  Mojo quips “That would be different.  Spending a night in jail and then killing two guys, instead of the other way around.”   Kindor convinces them to leave the two alone, and the party head back to the auction house.

Arriving back, they are informed of the break-in.  “So he came here instead of Kindor’s” Serita states.   “And he never got into Kulp’s Castle?” Narg asks.   “We don’t think so.  We didn’t want to open the door to check, in case they were still around,” Vincenzo comments.   Narg says “I’m checking on my wife,” and heads upstairs, with Kharole right behind him.    They talk to Vallessa in the conference room, then have Vallessa talk again to Florine.   They have Florine write a note to Wister to arrange a morning meeting with the Silver Moon Adventurers at the Merchant’s Secret Inn.  

An Army Lieutenant alerts the party that Ki-Geloryn is outside and wants to see them.   Serita heads outside to talk to him.   He says that he wants to talk to Narg, and asks to come inside.   Serita says “Why?  Tell me what is going on.”  He explains that the Black Dragon Emperor from Gilladin has arrived in the city, riding on a Black Dragon, and wishes to obtain the Ring of Fortune.    “So, why can’t you handle that yourself?” she asks.    He gets a bit flustered, and asks again to come inside.  “Wait here” she states.

Serita goes back inside, and says “Ki is outside, and very anxious to get inside, and isn’t acting like himself.”  She then makes the observation “I didn’t see his carriage outside either.”  Furynick comments “Well, he’s something like 75 million years old, so he probably didn’t hobble over here on his own.”   She heads back outside to confront the man.

Serita asks Ki “I don’t see your carriage.  How did you get here?”  He replies “I had breakfast down the street at the Merchants Manor.   It was such a nice summer morning that I decided to walk from there.  What’s the big deal.”   She replies “The Ki I know doesn’t walk anywhere.  I’m only going to tell you this once.  If you try to break into this place again it won’t matter who you used to work for, I’ll blow you to hell!  Is that clear?”   Flustered, the man turns and walks away quickly.  

Narg and Kharole exit the room, and asks the party about how to get the note to Wister.   Serita announces “I just threatened him, and he left.”   A few people are sent outside to look for him, but he is long gone.  Narg and Kharole come up with an idea.   They place the note inside of one of the “decoy” items, a non-magical jeweled box, and send Furynick and two guards to take it to Kindor’s Castle, assuming that the gnome will try to steal it. 

About half-an-hour later the Army Lieutenant announces that Ki-Geloryth is back, and is with an old oriental man.   Serita heads outside.  Ki is now wearing different clothing, and is standing beside Hiroshi.   His carriage is also packed nearby.  She asks him a few questions, which he correctly answers, and she invites them inside.  

Once inside Serita announces “We got the real one this time.” “What?” Ki asks.   Narg interjects “We just had sometime trying to get inside disguised as you.”  Mojo comments “Yeah, but he blew it.  He said he walked here, you don’t walk anywhere.”  “That’s not true,” Ki protests “I often walk from my Castle to the ocean.”  “That’s what? A quarter-mile downhill?” Narg states.  Ki answers “Something like that.  I do however take the carriage back up.”  

“So where have you been this past week?” Cassie asks her pupil Hiroshi.   The older apprentice-wizard replies “Researching the various items.   I just got back this morning with the group from the Kingdom of Highforge.”  “Who are they?”  “A dwarven kingdoms from the same region as the three elf groups.  We arrived at the Jawltorn Mage’s Guild by dimension doorway, as they insisted on bring two battalions of troops to protect their King and treasure.”  “Great, we now have an army of stinking’ dwarves to deal with” Mojo comments.  “HEY!” both Lannon and Hiroshi yell out in unison _(Hiroshi is married to a dwarf)_.  

“So how many are we talking about?” Serita asks.   “Around 100 or so, but they’re not all dwarves,” Hiroshi comments, “some of their troops are ogres and halflings.”  “Ogres? Working with dwarves?” Narg questions.   Hiroshi explains “Have you ever heard the phrase ‘The enemy of my enemy is my friend’, well several millennia ago the dwarven King and the ogre King formed an alliance to defeat a mutual enemy, an army of giants.   They found the alliance beneficial, and retained it, especially after their army branched out into mining operations.  These are also rather atypical ogres, as they have been living in an affluent civilized society for many generations now.   The ogres were needed to carry the many chests of coins that they brought.”  Lannon says “And the halflings?  No, wait, never mind, I don’t want to know.”

“So Hiroshi, what can you tell us about the auction items?” Cassie asks.   He begins by briefly telling the history of the Stone of Llyr, how it was one of nine stones given to the Knights of Silvanost nearly 5,000 years earlier.”  Aradyn says “I am skeptical of that.  My god isn’t known for passing out rocks.”   Next Hiroshi speaks of the Fire Ring of Gaeldor, which was one of five rings made for a Silvanost King.  It can cast a variety of fire-based effects.”  He then adds “Blip has another ring in that set.”  “And we’ve seen auction guests with two of the other three,” Vincenzo adds.  “Actually all three,” Ki interjects.  “So, all of the rings are here,” Cassie comments.   “Yeah, but nobody else needs to know that,” Blip states, not wanting to loose her Spell Ring.  

Hiroshi states that he still doesn’t know much about three of the gems.  The unfinished diamond is called the Sage’s Stone, but its powers, if any, are still a mystery.   The opaque pinkish-red stone is similar in appearance to the Blood Stone, which was once owned by a Lich.   The only thing known of the polished diamond with the blue light inside is its name, the Stone of Tiaga.  Ki states “There is a Baron Te’Col from a Northern Tiaga here.  That must be the one he is after.”   “We didn’t like the look of him,” Timothy states, remembering the psionic attack against him.    _ A picture of this stone can be found at the following link: _ 
http://www.geo.mtu.edu/museum/Galle...teBrazilmed.jpg

“What about the dress?” Serita asks.   “I’m not surprised that you are interested in that.  It is a druids dress,” Hiroshi comments.    He explains that it is known as Mary Lavender’s Dress.  The Lavender Family were the rulers of a place known as Eggshell Island.    Parts of the island are inhabited by dinosaurs, who most of the humans stay clear of, however young druid Princess Mary shared an affinity with the beasts.    The dress was made for Mary, and the gold beading on the dress is actually gold-plated dinosaur bones.   The dress allowed Mary to transform into different dinosaurs.   The wearer of the dress could do up to three dinosaur transformations a day, twice that number if worn by a druid.”  "Oh, four times" states Furynick, who has just returned from his errand.  “Well, we sure as hell DON’T need any of that” Narg exclaims, giving Serita a threatening look.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 4, 2003)

*Chapter 31, “To Catch a Thief”, July 8th, 1019, 9:45 A.M.* 

Furynick hands Narg back the jeweled box, saying “We got it to Kindor and back without a problem.”  “Damn,” states Narg, “That little piece of excrement was supposed to steal it from you.”  “It just goes to show you that you can’t count on thieves to do the dishonest thing,” Fiona comments.  

Getting back to Hiroshi’s descriptions of the items, Serita asks “What can you tell us about the sphinx statue?”   “Yeah, there’s a bunch of guys who are hot to get it,” Mojo adds.   Hiroshi says “I’m not surprised.   I visited their Kingdom to find out about it, but they were not very forthcoming with information.   As near as I can tell, they think that the statue is made of part of one of their gods.”  Mojo speculates as to “which part”.  

Narg comments “I think we’ve had enough gods to suit us lately,” and makes a reference to the demigod Finder Wyvernspur who they met the previous year.  Hiroshi states “Funny that you should mention that.   One of the auction items was made by Finder Wyvernspur himself, created back when he was still a mortal.”   “Which item is that?” Cassie asks.    “The pyramid shaped gem _(picture attached below]_.   It was the original prototype for the Finders Stone.  The Finders Stone was his life’s work, a powerful artifact that Finder himself destroyed in order to kill Moander, the demigod whose power he then inherited. _(As depicted in the Forgotten Realms novel  Song of the Saurials by Novak and Grubb.)_

“So what exactly does the stone do?” Serita asks.   Hiroshi replies “It has implanted into it all of the music and songs that Finder composed, and will reproduce them exactly as they were originally performed.”  Narg comments “Great, a magic karaoke machine.  Just what we don’t need.”    Mojo says “Maybe we should consider purchasing that item for Finder.  He has helped us out before.   Don’t forget that Finder was the one who stripped Ailshear of his evil nature.”  “But he then saddled us with the drow, I hold that against him,” Aradyn states.   

_[DM’s Note:  The above incidents occurred in the latter chapters of the prior Silver Moon Adventurers epic “Chinese Take-out”, which can be found at the following link: 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...42&pagenumber=1  ]_

Hiroshi briefly describes the three weapons.  The party have already heard the stories of both the Maul of Moradin and Drundarr’s Axe, so Hiroshi doesn’t supply much new information other than stating that those are the two items that the Highforge group is seeking.  Both items tie in with Highforge history, with the axe having been made for Drundarr, the first King of Highforge.   Everyone has also already heard the story of the Rock Hammer of Bold Edgar, that being a popular children’s story on this world.    He also describes both pendants, repeating the stories they had heard before about those items.

The next item described is Lady Natasha’s Egg.   Hirsohi explains that when a magical incantation is stated and the egg is then opened the jeweled ship inside will enlarge into a full-sized ship.   “How do you get it little again?” Fiona asks.   Hiroshi states “Another incantation.  This item is of artifact proportion, as it uses rather powerful magic to work.  The magic is primarily on the inside of the egg rather than the ship.”

The final item described is the Puzzle Box of Abu Bin Sala.   “So that is what that box is?  It doesn’t look like a puzzle box.”   “Yes, that is part of he puzzle, as is figuring out how to open it” Hiroshi states.  Serita comments “Blip says that she has spent days trying to open it.   This will really drive her crazy now, since she makes puzzle boxes as her main hobby.”

Meanwhile, up in the second floor hallway Mark and Vincenzo are standing on guard duty.  Vinnie thinks hears the sound of a door opening.  He tells Mark, who heads over towards Fiona’s room, where Blip is currently resting following the long night on guard duty in the dungeon.   He tells Blip to wake up, that there may be trouble.  

The inter-dimensional doorway to Kulp’s Comfortable Castle then appears, even though nobody has stated the necessary password to make it visible again.   Vincenzo tosses a Dispel Magic into the hallway in front of the entrance to the dimensional doorway.   He and Mark see before them the gnome, standing in front of the door and holding a key that he has inserted into the lock on the now visible magical doorway.   Neither are close enough to the gnome to reach him, so Vinnie casts a Create Water in the air above the intruder, drenching the gnome.   The gnome continues to turn the key as Mark charges down the hallway at him.  

Mark strikes the gnome with his longsword.   “Owww, not fair!” the old gnome exclaims in a high-pitched voice, while still turning the key.   Vincenzo charges at the gnome as Blip steps out into the hallway.  The gnome then pulls the key out of the lock, makes a few hand gestures, and then looks upward.  The magical doorway to Kulp’s Comfortable Castle becomes invisible again.   

Blip tosses a Blindness spell at the gnome, which appears to have no effect. Vincenzo grabs at the gnome, who manages to sidestep away from the cleric.  The gnome is then pulled through the air by a rope tied to his waist, of which only the last six feet nearest the gnome is visible.   Vincenzo activates his Shoes of Levitation to pursue.   Blip dives onto her Broom of Flying, and flies up after Vincenzo.

Mark bangs on the window, alerting the rest of the party in the room below to trouble.   They look up, noticing their rapidly ascending cleric heading through the roof.   Serita’s instantaneous reaction is to grab the two party members closest to her, Narg and Kharole, and use her ring to teleport up to the roof.   Not having been up their before, but having seen it from the air while in bird form, she guesses a little high, arriving ten feet in the air above the roof.  The see both the gnome and a half-elf fighter on the roof, but are too preoccupied with falling to react to them. 

Meanwhile, as the three adventurers all fall towards the roof with an ungracious “thud”, the 300+ pound Vincenzo is having a little difficulty getting through the two-foot-square invisible doorway.  The gnome uses this opportunity to toss a Paralization spell onto Vinnie, who fails his save.   Paralysis is a physical rather than mental effect and Vinnie continues to send commands to his Shoes, which continues his rise to and then above the roof.   Blip flies straight towards the place in the roof where Vincenzo had gone through, flying up into the air above, having to fly to the side to avoid hitting the cleric.  _[DM’s Note: The timing was close, with Blip barely getting through in time, as the gnome closed up the opening immediately thereafter.]_

Kharole recovers from the fall and looks up from where she has fallen.   The gnome is already gone, and she catches the last glimpse of the half-elf before he fades out.   She tosses a Dispel Magic onto where the half-elf was, and both he and the gnome reappear.    Narg jumps to his feet and draws his sword.  The half-elf now has a panic-stricken look on his face, and starts to now lower the sword he is holding.  Serita also regains her footing, and throws a Control Temperature onto the sopping wet gnome, rapidly cooling him off as the water freezes into ice (and also preventing the spell that he had begun to cast).   Blip levels off and looks at the scene, taking in all that is going on below her.   Meanwhile, Vincenzo is still paralyzed, but is able to mentally command his shoes to levitate down rather than up.  

Narg is charging the now panicked half-elf, who drops his sword and turns to run.   Kharole throws up a Web spell, anchoring it from the tops of the three chimneys and angled diagonally down onto the roof to catch both the gnome and half-elf.   Narg has to stop suddenly to avoid running into the web.   The half-elf is totally caught, but the gnome continues to swim through the web, albeit at a much slower pace than he moved before.   

The gnome is waving his arms beneath the web, possibly trying to cast another spells, so Blip dive-bombs at him on her broom.  Blip jumps off as she is right above him, startling the older gnome.  Since she is wearing a Ring of Free Action the web has almost no effect on her, and she is able to quickly grab and subdue the much older gnome.    Narg comments “Uh oh, two gnomes are wrestling on the roof.  Don’t tell Timothy or he’ll want to be a part of it” _(The group has a running gag about the lawful good cleric being attracted to gnomes.)_

Blip soon has the other gnome’s hands pins, and manages to tie them behind his back.   Serita heads around the other side of the web, and strikes the gnome on the head with the Staff of Cancellation, to hopefully negate any memorized spells.   Vincenzo lands on the roof.  Narg prepares to grab the half-elf as Kharole cancels the Web.   The half-elf offers no resistance.  Blip strips the older gnome of the ring on his finger and the pouch of spell components and thieving tools on his belt.  He also makes no attempt at resistance.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 7, 2003)

*Game #10 - 3/06/03*

*Chapter 32, “Interrogating the Gnome”, July 8th, 1019, 10:15 A.M.* 

Back on the roof, Kharole tosses a Dispel Magic onto Vincenzo to negate his Paralysis.  This unfreezes him, but has the unfortunate side effect of also being the ‘trigger’ for his semi-aquatic form _(Acquired by Blip, Mark and Vinnie during Module #83, “Chariots of Water”)_.  Narg glances over at the merman Vinnie, floundering around on the roof and says “Hey, Pasta Boy, what the hell do you think you’re doing?”  Vinnie casts a Dispel Magic on himself, transforming back to human.

Serita notices that Wister is wearing an earring identical to the pair given to her by Kindor, and removes it from him.   Having been informed an hour ago by Hiroshi that the earrings are actually a magical communication device, she asks the gnome  “OK, who have you been talking to?”  He answers “Nobody, I’ve just been listening.”  “To ME!” she yells.  “Yes,” he replies.   “What’s going on?” asks Narg.   Serita explains “My earrings are magical listening devices.  He seems to have had one as well.”  

The gnome interjects “Actually, you and I each had one from the only working pair, one of yours is just a replica.”  “When did you switch it?” she asks.  Wister replies “Over 40 years ago.   Lord George didn’t like a woman his son was courting, so planned to have the son give the woman the earrings, and have me eavesdrop to find out information about her.  That plan was never implemented, but I kept the other functional earring.”  Narg states “So this little piece of excrement has been hearing everything we’ve said?”  Serita replies “No, I only put them on a few days ago, and he would not have been able to hear our planning while inside of Kulp’s Castle.  Still, I’m not very happy about this.”  “About the eavesdropping or the fact that Kindor did re-gifting?” Vinnie asks.  

Kharole suggests they continue the discussion inside.  Vinnie levitates the two prisoners downward with Blip on her broom closely guarding them.  Once in the building the gnome Wister announces “Bring me to Kindor so that he and I can negotiate.”   The party are put-off with his unwillingness to talk to them, but send some soldiers off to go get Kindor.   Timothy checks the auras of the prisoners, identifying the gnome as being neutral with good tendencies and the half-elf as being true neutral.  Fiona suggests getting Vallessa, but Serita says “No, I do not want to open the door (to Kulp’s Castle) while the gnome is here.”   

Narg questions Wister as to “What is it that you think would make Kindor want to negotiate.”    The gnome states that he now has three of the actual items, plus replicas of all of the items, which they will soon want.  He says, "I will give you my complete cooperation in return to one-third of the items.   That’s a total of only six items, and I already have three.”   Serita asks about the key.  He tells them it is in a pocket inside his robe, explaining exactly where to Blip.   As she reaches in to get it he warns her not to touch any other pockets, as some are trapped. 

Mojo threatens to kill him, and get the information through Speak with Dead spells.  Wister is appalled, saying “You threaten me?  Fine, make that seven items instead of six.  Further threats and the price will increase.  I have great respect for your group, and have done you no harm, but there is a limit to my patience.”  “Your Patience!” Serita yells, seconding Mojo’s suggestion to kill him.   “How can you say you’ve done us no harm?” asks Fiona.   Wister replies “We have used no weapons or any spells that cause permanent damage.”  “No weapons?  Your assistant had a sword,” Narg states.   Wister says the sword was decorative, and not sharp enough to  cut butter.  They check the sword, finding that he is correct. 

Kharole stops Narg from asking any more questions, and pulls him aside.  She says “I should try my ESP during your questioning.  Narg agrees, deciding that Timothy should simultaneously try a Detect Lie spell.     The questioning resumes, with Narg asking “Which items?  Obviously the Sphinx is one.”  Wister answers “The Sphinx, the Rock Hammer of Bold Edgar, and one other”, with Kharole picking up that the other is “the orb”.   Narg asks about where they items are stashed and what inn they are staying at.   Wister says they are not staying at any inn, that he previously lived in the city for 30 years, and has friends to stay with.   Timothy detects this as the first lie told thus far.  Kharole picks up the name “Magical Stone Inn” from his thoughts.  She also picks up something about items under the floorboards.  

The group gets back together to discuss this.  Narg suggests sending a team to the inn.  Kharole suggests “Better send a thief, just in cast the floorboards are trapped.”  Lannon decides to lead a team down to the Magical Stone Inn, which is a half-mile right down the street.   He brings Furynick, Timothy and Ki-Geloryn with him, taking Ki’s carriage.    

Kharole takes the half-elf aside to one of the room after casting both Charm Person and ESP.   She finds out that his name is Dar, and that his main purpose is to help Wister escape once they are alone.   This will be accomplished through items hidden under Dar’s wig.    She returns to the party, informing Mojo “You’d better search him again, he’s wearing a wig.  Just don’t make that discovery too obvious.”   Mojo enters the side room and does as instructed, removing the man’s belt and patting him down, eventually getting to the hair.  The dark wig and fake beard are then ripped off, revealing him to actually be an elf with short blond hair.   Inside the wig are set of thieving tools and a set of darts.  

Kindor and Colonel Tenbar arrive.   They bring Kindor up to speed on what is going on.  Wister begins to negotiate with the Lordholder, revealing for the first time that he now has the Orb of Kulp, which an associate of his has now had enough time to get far away.   Narg yells out “What!  This little piece of crap has got the Castle!”  Serita screams “KILL HIM!”  “Well, we at least now know that is the real Serita,” Vinnie comments.  Blip heads upstairs to Mark to confirm this, with them being unable to get the magical door to activate.   

Wister says “So, now you know why I am negotiating from a position of strength.  It would be in your best interest to agree to my terms.  I offer my complete co-operation in return for seven items.”   “You can’t negotiate if you’re dead!” Serita yells at him.  Several of the party pull Kindor aside, saying “Don’t agree to anything until we discover what Lannon finds.”    The Lordholder replies “Fine, but I think it best that I now have Tenbar get the word out that the Jawlt acution preview will be postponed until at least tomorrow.”    The Colonel departs to spread the word. 

Narg thinks for a minute and says “That orb may not be as far away as we think.  We still haven’t searched his robes.”   Vincenzo says “I have an idea,” and casts a Locate Object.   Rather than directing him towards the gnome the spell indicates that the orb is upward.  With the spell still running, he and Cassie hurry outside and levitate up.   They are directed towards a chimney as the spell ends.  Cassie then does a Locate Object, soon finding the invisible orb.  

The group decides to get the orb to the Wizard Derieki, in the town of Gelorynth, to recharge it.   “I’ll fly it there,” Cassie states.  “Fine, I’ll go too,” says Aradyn.   Taking the key and orb they go saddle up her wyvern Maynard, and fly westward towards the coastal town.  

Narg and Serita return to Wister for a game of good-cop, bad-cop.  Narg says “Listen.  I’ve been very patient with you up until now, in part because you used to work for my wife..”  The gnome interrupts with “Why yes, Congratulations on that.  I was going to send a gift but..”   Narg interrupts “Shut up, listen, you’ve now got my wife and several other members of my party trapped inside the orb and that changes things.”  “Just kill him now!” Serita yells.  Narg says “I’ll turn you over to her unless you start talking.”  “You’ve already heard my terms.  Go discuss them with Kindor,” the gnome defiantly replies.   

Serita then starts to blurt out threats, and mentions finding stuff on his assistant.  Narg realizes that she is ‘loosing it’, and does not want her to inadvertently give away information about them having found the orb, getting Vinnie to drag her out of the room.   Narg says “OK, so you know that we found the darts.  You said you wouldn’t use weapons against us, so what exactly are those for?”   Wister replies “I said I wouldn’t use weapons against the Silver Moon.  I never said anything about not using any against prison guards in order to escape.  Besides, the darts would only do a minimum amount of damage.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 10, 2003)

*Chapter 33, “The Elf Cracks”, July 8th, 1019, 11:30 A.M.*

The quartet have arrived at the Magical Stone Inn, a five-story high wooden structure located at the intersection of the warehouse district road and the main southeastern road.   Ki comments how the inn is situated so there is an excellent view of the auction house and its entrances from the upper stories.   They go inside and find the proprietor, a human named Roberts.  Ki-Geloryn and Lannon state their credentials as members of the Jawlt Council.  They explain that they wish to see a room that an older gnome was staying in.   The proprietor tells them that no gnomes are currently staying there, and suggests that they instead check the One-Eyed Gnome Inn, located in the outer city.   

They then describe the half-elf fighter.   The man says that there is a guest with that description, staying in room #406.  “Was he staying alone?” Ki asks.   The man replies “Actually he had a female companion, a middle-aged human female.  She had her own room.”   Lannon describes Florine, and Roberts says “Yes, that sounds like her.  She is in room #306.    “Who is staying in room #506?” Furynick inquires.   “A male elf with blond hair,” is the reply.  “I think we need to check each of those rooms,” Ki states, and they are given keys.  

They begin with the 4th floor room, which is fairly sparse.   Tapping on floorboards, they soon find a loose board under two of the bedposts.   Furynick shoves the bed aside, and Lannon works at prying up the board.    In the 4” space between the floor and the wooden ceiling to the room below they find an oiled cloth containing plants, a green robe, a club, a sling and some sling bullets.   

Next they go to the 3rd floor room.   In the same place they find a loose floorboard, beneath which they find a magical dagger, a pouch of spell components and a spell book.   Lannon attempts to read the book.  Furynick comments “This is amazing.”  Ki replies “What?  That both Lannon and Timothy have proved to be useful on the same day?”  Furynick answers “No, that a dwarf actually knows how to read.”  

The 5th floor room also has hidden treasure under the floorboard beneath the bed.  They find another dagger, more spell components and another spell book, this book being much thicker than the other.    They decide to also check out rooms #106 and #206.   The 1st floor room is unoccupied and has no hidden treasure.   They are told the 2nd floor room is currently being rented by a human couple.  The group finds nothing in that room, but makes a mess of the couple’s possessions searching it, so Ki pays the proprietor for their stay at the inn to make up for the inconvenience.   “See, I knew we brought him for a reason,” Furynick comments.   

They head back to the auction house and share their findings with the party.   Both spell books are identified as being Illusionist.   Serita identifies the plants and items found in the first rooms as druidic in nature, albeit rather low in level.  “And that elf was also true neutral,” Blip points out.  “And would also still have spells…” Serita exclaims, with a bit of panic in her voice.  “I’m on it,” Mojo yells.  Serita grabs the Rod of Cancellation.  Kharole stops her, saying “No, that would also cancel the Charm I have on him, which has been working well.  .  

Mojo charges into the room and tells the guards they are relieved.  “What?” exclaims the elf.  Mojo says “I think you’re holding out on us.”  Mojo then strips the man of all possessions, noting delicate elvan features everywhere except for the hands, which are still human-sized.   Mojo tugs at the hands, pulling off a pair of flesh-colored rubber gloves.  Fastened to the top of his actual right hand is another set of thieves tools while the top of the left hand has a thin blade attached to it.  Mojo confiscates both, and says “Do you have any more hidden items?  You’d better tell the truth because you won’t want me to search anywhere else!”  The panicked elf assures Mojo that he does not.   

Kharole casts another ESP spell and enters the room.  Mojo shows her the items, saying “Look what I found!”   Kharole hands the elf Dar a cloak to wear, and says “This plan of the gnome’s is coming apart at the seams.   Why don’t you make this easy on yourself and tell us where the sphinx is hidden.  We found all of your other possessions hidden in your rooms at the Magical Stone Inn, but no sign of the chest with the sphinx.   We also know you are a druid.  What spells do you still have?”  He answers “Nothing offense.  Mostly communication spells.  I was to use Speak with Animals to talk to mice or rats in the prison to find out about guards and escape routes.”   

She tells him that the only way to assist either himself or the gnome at this point is to cooperate.   The elf’s spirit is clearly broken, and he explains that he signed on for this assignment because the gnome promised him the dress.  “It doesn’t look to be your color,” Mojo interjects.    “Not for me,” the elf states, “I wish to marry a princess, but her father says that I am not worthy.  She is also a druid, and if I give her the magical dress her father might reconsider.”   Kharole comforts him, assuring him that love is a noble sentiment, but that the time to think of that has passed.  The best way for him to ensure that he will ever see his princess again is to cooperate.

The elf offers to bring them to the sphinx.  “Why can’t you just tell me where it is?” she asks.  He replies “I could, but it is trapped.  I wouldn’t want you to get hurt.”  She also asks about the replica items, but he tells her he has never seen them, and does not know where they might be.   Kharole and Mojo rejoin the others.   She says that the ESP revealed the room the sphinx is in, but not the location of that room.  She describes the room, which is clearly smaller than the rooms at the Magical Stone.   

She wants to take him up on his offer to bring her there.  Serita is very suspicious, and does not want to let him out while he still has spells.  Kharole names the spells that his thoughts indicated were still memorized, none of which are offensive in nature.   They decide to let Kharole go, but insist that she not go alone, with Mojo and Serita offering to accompany her.  Blip offers to follow behind invisibly.    As the elf is let out of the room Narg says, in a voice loud enough for Dar to hear, “If he does anything tricky just cut his head off.”  Serita answers “No problem,” as she fastens her magical scimitar onto her belt, while giving the elf an intimidating look. .  

The elf named Dar directs their carriage through the inner city and to the east outer city, to the elvan region.   They stop at the One-Eyed Gnome Inn, where Dar brings them inside.   Dar tells the gnome proprietor “I misplaced my key.  Could you let me into my room?”  They are let into the room which matches what Kharole saw with the ESP spell.   Mojo notes the gnome-sided bed and larger bed in the room, and comments “Now we know where Timothy hangs out when he’s in the city.”  

They soon find the metal chest that housed the sphinx statue, which has been turned invisible.   Powder is sprinkled on it, but it is still not visible enough for Blip to feel comfortable opening the trapped invisible lock.   The chest in placed inside of the Bag of Holding.  A search of the room also uncovers a second item, the Rock Hammer of Bold Edgar.   “What was the story about this thing?” Mojo asks.   

Kharole tells of the tale, which is a popular children’s story on this continent.  A gnomish artifact of ancient times, this hammer was forged by the rock gnome Edgar himself, renowned smith who learned his trade apprenticed to the mysterious being known only as "The Adamant". Forged of the meteoric iron of the Frost Giant's Grand Jarls throne, whom Edgar and his lesser companions bested in riddle games, and smelted in sacred fires of the Dragonkin, the rock hammer is the acme of Edgar’s art and a testament to his wit and daring.  

First given to a simple Gnomish peasant who went on to become empress of the great Elvish island nation, and later given to a powerful human nation to seal a defense treaty, the rock hammer grew steadily more and more enchanted.  It was wielded in great (and often witty) adventures by heroes throughout the ages as well as used in the forging of great works. 

The hammer lost its enchantments, in fact its ability to be enchanted at all, when it was used to smash the Anti-light engine of the Death Scion in the Well of Worlds.  This completed the fourteenth and greatest task of deification of the Gnomish adventurer Johnathon Silverhand, as well as completing his revenge against the being who had stolen his knowledge of gem cutting. 

Since the Hammer has been a symbol of the Gnomish people, and is prized by collectors of all races. It has the most thoroughly documented history of any item in gnomish history. Every gnome dreams of a chance to add a little tidbit to the history of the hammer, smuggling forged accounts into the great libraries of the land, perhaps even making new "more authentic" versions of the hammers to put into the public eye.  The hammer is one of the great practical jokes in gnomish history.  But it serves another purpose as well, reminding the gnomes not to be swayed by "history" or great tales, and to evaluate an item as it really is.  In this case, just a hammer.  Although this one is the original the Edgar made so long ago….Perhaps!


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 11, 2003)

*Chapter 34, “Wister’s Plan Crumbles”, July 8th, 1019, 2:30 P.M.*

The situation has finally calmed down inside of Kulp’s Comfortable Castle.   When the magical doorway vanished a now more confident Florine told the others that the situation had changed, that the gnome Wister had taken the Orb.  She announced that when the door opens again in several days it would be her friends on the other side of the door rather than theirs.  The others were less than pleased at this revelation.   It took Vallessa several hours to calm down Dennismore and Ailsheir, and to finally get them to agree to untie Florine, as none of them are going anywhere any time soon.   They also debated whether to tell Ebony what had happened, choosing not to.

On the other side of the now missing dimensional doorway, the orb now reaches its destination.  The wyvern Maynard lands in the coastal town of Gelorynth, outside of the green Victorian-style mansion of the wizard Derieki, which is located adjacent to Ki-Geloryn’s castle.   Cassie and Aradyn knock on the door, which is answered by Derieki’s valet Colin, an invisible 12-foot high monster  that nobody has ever dared ask the wizard about.   As Colin goes to assist with Maynard, Derieki welcomes his former student and her boyfriend.  He starts to engage in small talk when Cassie says “We don’t have time for that now.  I need you to deal with this,” holding up the Orb.  “Your hand?” Derieki asks?  Cassie exclaims “Sorry, I forgot that it was still invisible.  This is the Orb of Kulp, and we need it recharged immediately.”   

Derieki agrees to recharge the item.  He first makes the Orb visible again, then has Cassie assist him in setting up his laboratory for the multi-day charging spell.    He offers to let them stay in a guest room during the five days.  Aradyn declines, saying that they are needed back in the city.  Cassie pouts, not wanting to leave while a spell that she has never seen before is being cast.   Aradyn finally convinces her to go, but only after Derieki agrees to show her the next time the item needs recharging.   They return to the now fed and watered wyvern to fly back to Jawltorn.  

Back at the auction house, the chest has been made visible again.  Blip uses her tools to scrape  some type of poison gel out of the chest’s lock.  She tells Kharole “This is a pain.  Tell your new boyfriend not to gum up locks ever again.”   The chest is soon opened, and they confirm that the chest contains the gold sphinx statue with the large clear gem.   They decide to temporarily store both it and the Rock Hammer inside of a Bag of Holding, which Serita then shoves down inside the front of her armor.   “Great, so now only Kindor will have access to the items,” Blip comments.   Serita remarks “Well, they are his.”  “And the magic items too,” Mojo adds.  

The group has a debate as to what to do with the gnome Wister.  Mojo says “Well, he’s smart, he’s clever, and he’s rather unpleasant to have around.   People like that we usually make into members of the party.”   To say that Serita does not support that idea would be an understatement, as she details the various ways she wishes to kill him.   Narg interjects “Hold on.  There is no need to be lethal.  This whole thing is not about the future of the Lordholding or Continent, it’s just a damned auction.”   “Not true,” Serita exclaims “He tried to keep me from getting my hospital.”  

Narg states “Well, no matter what we do, we have to make sure he is contained until this auction is over, otherwise he’ll just try to steal the items again.”   Lannon says “But if we let him go afterwards he’ll just try to steal them from the people who bought them.”  “That’s their problem,” Narg counters with.  Serita again suggests killing him.  Narg says “I can’t.  He’s a friend of my wife.”  Mojo interposes “But she’s not here right now.  You could explain to her how he died valiantly trying to free her from being trapped inside the Orb.”   Narg stops to consider that suggestion.  

Serita suggests bringing him back to their island and throwing him through a recently discovered mystical portal to another world _(From Module #115, “The Well of Power”, played from November 2002 to January 2003.)_   Mark points out that the other world did not have any race on it except for humans.   Mojo says “Yeah, that would be a vile and evil act.  Introducing gnomes to another world.”  

It is reiterated that Wister is still wearing his robe, with who-knows-what inside of the inner pockets.   Mojo decides to deal with this.   He as two of the guards hold the gnome, and uses a magical dagger to cut away the robe.  “Hey, untie my hands and I’ll just take it off”, the gnome protests.  “Not going to happen,” states Mojo.  The fighter then gets zapped for six-points of damage, and yells “Owwwww….found the joy buzzer.”  Wister states “I warned you that some of the pockets are trapped.”  The sliced pieces of the robe are carefully set aside, for Cassie to check after she returns.  Blip provides a gnome-sized tunic for the prisoner to now wear.  Mojo  questions Wister some more, catching him in a lie about the number of associates who are working for him.   

The party decides to pass the buck, and go ask Kindor about what to do with Wister.  The Lordholder points out that, with the real items gone for the next five days, it would be helpful to have the replicas to show for the preview.  Otherwise, they will probably have to postpone the auction.  He is reluctant to do that because he doesn’t want the potential troublemaking  guests in the city any longer than absolutely necessary.  Ki points out the fact that if the auction is postponed the ILA will probably also extend their convention.   Furynick interjects “Oh fess up Kindor, the group that you really want to get rid of is us.”  “Well, maybe a few of you,”  Kindor jokes.  

Kindor also points out that they still don’t know how any of these items were actually obtained, but that Wister does, since he was the one who obtained them.   His testimony might therefore be needed as a witness during the hearing to determine the rightful ownership of these items.  Serita and Narg decide to go talk to the gnome again.  The group consents to this only after Serita calms down and agrees not to kill him.  She replies “Okay, fine, but at least let me be the one to break his spirit.”  “How are you going to do that?” Narg asks.  She replies “Watch,” as she gathers up some items and then steps into the room. where the gnome e is being held and guarded.  

Serita starts the conversation by relating in detail how all of the gnome’s carefully made plans have fallen apart.  She shows him the various items taken from Dar.  She mentions that they now know Dar is an elvan druid, and not to expect any assistance from him with spells.  She then shows him some of the items found in each room at the Magical Stone Inn.   Next she describes the location where they found the orb, and says that somebody else is currently recharging it.   Finally, she tells of the items found in the room at the One-eyed Gnome Inn.   She concludes by saying “So, instead of you wanting a total of seven items, including the three you already had, why don’t we revise that number to zero.”  

Narg says “So, I guess the only things that we now might want from you are the fake items.  And even those are not critical, as we’ll have the real ones back in five days.”   Wister agrees to tell them the location of these items, provided that they agree to let him and his four associates go, along with their original possessions.”  “Fine, but that doesn’t include any of the 18 items,” Narg states.   Serita says that Wister and his associates also have to promise to leave Jawlt and never return to the Lordholding.  “Agreed,” Wister affirms.  Narg adds that Kindor may also want him as a witness for the item ownership hearing.  Wister says “I’ll only do that in exchange for one of the items, of Kindor’s choosing.”  Narg says “You can negotiate that directly with Kindor, but we agree to the rest of the deal.”  Wister gives them the location of the replicas, inside of an invisible Bag of Holding fastened beneath the bed of a room that Florine has rented at the Woozy Illusionist Inn.   

A group are sent off to the inn, which is located about a mile away near the Sorcerer’s Guild, to retrieve the items.   While this is going on Narg asks the gnome “Why is it that you took a pacifistic approach towards us in your quest for the items?  Was it because I married your former employer.”  The gnome answers “No, it was because of the great respect and admiration that I have always had for your group.”  “And why is that?”  Timothy asks.   Wister replies “Because you are the ones who vanquished the evil Lord Kohlorahdooh, who had brutally murdered the members of the royal family who I worked for here in Jawltorn.   Anyone who ridded this world of that vile tyrant is okay in my book.”  

_[The incident that Wister just referenced occurred during Module #1, “Search for the Rod of the Seven Parts”, played back in 1982-83.   The Story Hour for that module (which includes the characters Kharole, Mark, Narg, Serita and Timothy) can be found on the www.dragonsfoot.org internet site, on the Campaign Journals message board.  (Note: You must be registered on dragonsfoot to access that particular board.)]_

The Bag of Holding with the items is soon found.  The party tells Kindor that he can now go ahead and schedule the preview for the residents of Jawltorn for the following day. 

*END OF PART ONE.   

Part One of the module focused on the high-profile members of the party planning out the auction, securing the auction site, meeting most of the guests, discovering what most of the items were, plus Wister’s many attempts to steal the collection.   With the next game the group will begin Part Two, which will emphasize the ILA Convention.   Most action from this point forward will be with the group’s “stealth team”.   I’m actually rather curious myself as to which characters will now comprise that team, since 5 of the original 6 members of it are now trapped in Kulp’s Castle, and no longer available for this part of the module!


One Final Note:
Reader’s comments are welcomed!  (this Story Hour thread as been pretty quiet up until now). *


----------



## Twinswords (Apr 14, 2003)

Fun storyhour. Keep it going!

Twinswords


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 16, 2003)

*Game #11 - 4/13/03*

*Chapter 35, “The New Stealth Team”, July 8th, 1019, 5:30 P.M.*

Aradyn and Cassie return, and she is given the pile of the sliced robe pieces to dissect.  She yells at Mojo for having destroyed what was probably a magical robe.   He says “Fine, yell at me for trying to be useful.”  Narg interjects “Being useful.  There’s a class that few of us would take and none of us could teach.”   Mojo says he didn’t want to risk untying the gnome’s hands.   “It was probably magical!” she reiterates.  He answers “Could have been.  The gnome didn’t like me cutting it.”  She says “Well, I doubt you’d bee too happy if I cut your clothes off of you.”  With a lecherous grin he says “What if I were Aradyn?”  She blushes. 

Cassie picks up the pile and is warned that some of the pockets are trapped.  She gets out her surgical tools and carefully dissects the robe pieces, setting off a few traps in the process. Using tongs and pliers she opens the 18 separate pockets.  Spell components are in 12 of them, 3 have assorted coinage, 1 has a marble, 1 has a small 2-inch square picture frame and the last pocket is empty.   Both the marble and frame appear to be magical.  The frame actually resembles a 9-pane window like would be used on a child’s doll house, and even has a latch that can be used to slide it open.  Cassie speculates that it is some type of portable window, and was probably how Wister managed to get into the building.   Mojo makes the bad pun “I’m sure he went to great pains to make it.”  

She decides to ask Wister about the items.  He explains that the marble increases spell effects, but only works if held long-term by the spellcaster.   He says that the window is indeed a portable window, and that when activated it enlarges to a 2x2 foot window that will allow viewing through any wall, floor or ceiling that it is placed against.  It is also a one-way window, as an illusion is created on the other side making the wall look unchanged.  Furthermore, the window can be opened and traveled through, acting as a Passwall spell.  He offers to let them borrow and use it provided that they get their wizard friend to fully recharge it before returning it to him, as it is currently down 14 of its 36 charges (as indicated by a darker staining on the wood around 3½ of the 9 panes.)   He tells them the command words for it, which are in Gnomish. 

Melito arrives, and says that he will meet with the group’s stealth team the following day, asking for a meeting location to send his ranger operative to.   The group randomly picks a tavern where no guests are currently at, choosing to meet for lunch the Jester’s Bells, located in the artisans district of the west outer city.   They tell Melito they have a slight problem, as most of the prior ‘stealth team’ is no longer available, with it now consisting only of Blip.  They say that they will come up with an alternative by the next day.  He departs.

Using the process of elimination, they decide that during the past week Fiona, Kharole, Lannon, Mojo, Narg and Serita have been too high profile for that team.   They also decide that Bruce, Cheveyo, Furynick, Timothy and Vincenzo would have difficulty operating in a stealthy way .   Mojo interjects “Yeah, but you could hide an entire stealth team behind Vincenzo.”   That narrows it down to Aradyn, Cassie and Mark, all of which would need some type of disguise to change their appearance.   Mark puts on the clothing, wig and fake beard that Dar had worn, and the group concludes “Close enough.”  Cassie uses a variety of cantrips to change the length and color of her and Aradyn’s hair as well as skin tone.  Cassie turns her owl familiar Deanna invisible.  New clothing is found for Aradyn and Cassie to wear.   They also each put on an amulet that will obscure their alignments from being detected. 

Blip points out that while these three add a lot of power to this team, they are still short on rogue skills.   One of the 10 construction workers, a human named Darrius, is a lower level fighter/bard so has some rogue abilities.   He is added to the team.  The group debates having  Serita teleport back to the island to retrieve Mojo’s cousin Lono.   Lono is a skilled fighter/rogue, but also has a rather obnoxious and abrasive personality.  The group reluctantly concludes that she should go get the elf.   She returns with Lono, and the group immediately begins to regret that decision, as Lono starts off my questioning “The competence of this group that I will be the leader of.”   Party magic items are distributed, giving this team a Bag of Holding, a Ring of Regeneration, the Portable Window and some healing magic.    

They decide that for lodgings the stealth team will use the already rented rooms, taking with them Dar and Wister’s keys to the rooms at the Magical Stone Inn and the One-eyed Gnome Inn.  They do not have Florine’s keys to her rooms at the Magical Stone Inn and Woozy Illusionist Inn, however Blip says that her getting access to those rooms will not be very difficult.   

*July 9th, 1019, 11:45 A.M.* 

The stealth team has been snuck out of the Auction House under the cover of invisibility, and they now arrive at the Jester’s Bells tavern.   A waiter in tights dressed as a jester shows them to a private dining room.   Lono mutters “If he sings the menu he’s a dead man.”  Blip whispers back “No, he’s probably going to mime the menu.”  

Sitting inside the room are a young elvan ranger in nondescript clothing and a human Gandalf-type wizard with robes and a large staff.  The wizard gives the lunch order to the waiter, with the party recognizing the speaker as being a disguised Melito.   The waiter departs, shutting the door behind him.

Melito introduces them to his associate, a ranger/rogue originally from the Aldorn Lordholding named Cheran Jeblain.  Melito explains that “The prior ILA convention was held five years ago, in the elvan Kingdom of Quel’Thalas.   The King of Quel’Thalas had been an enemy of one of the ILA leaders, and she sought to use the convention to get revenge.   That was the first ILA convention held after I had been expelled from the local guild and ILA, and I wanted to know what was being said in my absence, particularly if it concerned either myself or Kindor.   Lord Aldorn put me in touch with Cheran, who was being apprenticed in Quel’Thalas at that time, and knew that area well.   He was able to get close enough to spy on much the convention happenings.”  Cheran’s player interjects “Yeah, I was the 10th caller so I got backstage passes.”    Melito concludes that “Since that time, Cheran has been on my  payroll, living here in the elvan district of Jawltorn.   The locals know him as being only a ranger.”  

Lono asks Cheran “You don’t have any strange pets or unusual allergies do you?”  The elf replies “Well, I’m allergic to getting a knife in the back, but that’s about it.”   Cassie continues with the ad-hoc application form, stating “Do you have any gods, demigods or ascended heroes who are currently out to kill you?”  “Or that you are related to,” Blip interjects.  Cheran states that he does not.     

The food arrives, and as the group begins dining.  Melito starts to explain what he has figured out as to when and where the opening ceremonies of the ILA convention will take place.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 18, 2003)

*Chapter 36, “Lunch and planning”, July 9th, 1019, 12:15 P.M.*

Melito asks if any of those present can speak the drow dialect of Elvan.  Lono (whose player also plays the drow Ailsheir) sarcastically comments “One of us did, but he couldn’t make it.”   Cassie says that she does.  Melito says “Then you know the phase for ‘symbol representing’?”  She replies “Sure, ‘Litran Iltrare’.”  He replies “Exactly, and combined with the phrase ‘League of Assassins Convention’ in the common tongue you derive the acronym L.I.L.A.C., which is why they have used the lilac plant as a symbol and to indicate clues.   

While that plant is fairly common on this continent it is not indigenous to Jawltorn.  In fact, there are only three places in the city where it can be found.   One is in a flower shop in the elvan district of the outer city.   I have checked with that shop, and all of their current lilac plants were purchased in advance a few months ago.  Coincidentally, that was during the same week when the ILA representative came to this city to give the local guild false information about this  convention.  The second location is in a druid’s botanical garden in the north outer city.  The third is in the inner city, where lilac bushes have been planted around the fence surrounding the  aristocratic residence of the Moorehead family.  

I have had all three places under surveillance.   This morning black wreaths were hung on the wall of the Moorehead residence, along with a funeral announcement.   The announcement stated that Lady Moorehead’s great aunt Wadona had passed away, and that the funeral service will be held this evening.   It stated that she had been a guest at the family residence for several years.”  “Was she?” Cassie asks.   Melito replies “We have no record of anyone by that name ever living in the city.  Furthermore, the funeral notice stated that she had originally come from the capital city of Quel’Thalas.”  “Where the last ILA convention was held!” Blip exclaims.  “That is an elvan land.  Was this woman human?” Cheran asks.   Melito replies “The Moorehead family are all human.”

Melito continues “Cheran already knows this, but I think the rest of you should be aware of the name of the Quel’Thalas capital, where she is supposedly from.”  He places on the table a map of the land of Quel’Thalas  _(This map can be found at the following link:_ http://www.blizzarduniverse.net/extras/quelthalas.htm)   

Lono loudly exclaims “Silvermoon!”   “So I guess that means we are the targets” Blip comments.  “I’d say at least one of your group is,” Melito comments, “Although the clues to the actual targets won’t be revealed until this evening.”    Cassie exclaims “Damn it all!  Why is it that everyone wants to kill us?”  Lono interjects “I don’t know.  Maybe it is because we’ve gone and killed around seventy-five percent of the people we’ve come across over the years.”   “Yeah, but they’ve all deserved it,” Aradyn interjects.   Lono says "Hey, I’m just excited to hear that we now have a city.  We should go claim it.”

“Where will this funeral take place?” Blip asks Melito.   He replies “The funeral notice said that it will be held at dusk at the Moorehead family plot, which is situated near the center of the Jawltorn Cemetery.  The cemetery begins along the coastal road, three to five miles east of the city.    The notice also mentioned that the service should only be attended by those who were personally acquaninted with the deceased.” 

Cassie says “Wait a minute.  You now know where all these assassins will be.  Why don’t you just have Kindor’s army move in and grab them.”  A player responds “Because then the DM wouldn’t have a module.”   Melito explains that the idea has merit, but that “Kindor only has a total of 500 troops, and even if they could be mobilized and moved to the cemetery perimeter in a matter of hours it probably would not work.  The cemetery covers over six square miles of territory, with a perimeter wall of over ten miles.   To completely surround the cemetery with this number of troops each soldier would be more than 100 feet away from the next, and given the tens of thousands of tombstones, mausoleums, crypts and family plot walls there would be far too many places for the assassins to hide and escape.”  “Plus it would probably get a lot of soldiers killed in the process,” Aradyn adds. 

“What if we can get some more troops?” Blip comments.   Lono says “That’s it.  We just hang “Free Beer” signs on the cemetery walls, and all sorts of soldiers and fighters will show up.”  Darrius interjects “No, that would primarily just attract a lot of actors and musicians.”

Cassie ponders if there is some way to mark these people.  Lono says “We could put a sword through each of their backs.”   “We’ll do that later,” Mark comments.  The group speculates about this idea, but concludes that the best they could do would be to mark the clothing.  This is ruled out as most assassins will probably be wearing funeral clothing, which they will just discard afterwards.   The group notes that they need to also spend the next couple of hours finding appropriate clothing for themselves.  

Cassie says “How about this idea.  If they want a member of the Silver Moon why don’t we offer to give them Lono as a sacrifice.”  Blip states “He’s probably not the one they want, but I suppose we can make it obvious that he’s with us by carving a silver moon on his forehead.”  “Hello!  In the room!” Lono yelps.  

The players then deviate into a side discussion about different types of donuts.  The question is asked “Where do jelly filled donut holes come from?  Jelly donuts do not have holes in them.”     Another player complains “And speaking of jelly donuts.  If you suck all of the jelly out of them they won’t refill it for you.  I know, I’ve tried.”  

The DM pulls the conversation back to the game.  It is pointed out that each assassin team numbers from 1 to 4, so if they stay together as a group of 7 they will be conspicuous.   The group ponders the best way to split the team, deciding that they need to split the two high-level rangers, the two spellcasters, and those with rogue skills.   Lono just complains, and Blip tells him to at least try to be helpful.   He replies “Hey, don’t blame me.  It’s not my fault that I got saddled with all of you second stringers.”  

The meal is finished.  Melito pays the bill and departs.  They others decide to split up now, so as not to all be seen together.    They divide into three teams, one with Aradyn and Blip, the second with Cheran and Mark, and the third with Cassie, Darrius and Lono.    After appropriate mourning clothes are purchased each team makes its way out of the city along the southeastern road.   

The walk proves to be uneventful.   The well-traveled road affords a good view of the ocean, situated a half mile to the south, with marshlands and sand dunes between the shore and the road.   North of the road is comprised mostly of wetlands, with an occassional rocky outcroping and a smattering of trees.   They travel for approximately three miles to a point where the marshes end and the cemetery lands begin.  A eight-foot high stone wall, broken by sections of iron fence and gates, surrounds the cemetery.    

Each of the three sub-groups of the party arrives individually at the southwestern corner of the Jawltorn Cemetery.   The large iron gate beside the main road is open.  Just inside the gate the the home of the cemetery caretaker, a dark-colored three-story Victorian-style structure.    Standing before the building is a tall thin man in dark clothing, who asks if they are there for the Moorehead funeral, and then provides directions to the Moorehead family plot.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 21, 2003)

*Chapter 37, “The Start of the ILA Convention”, July 9th, 1019, 6:30 P.M.*

As the first members of the party arrive at the funeral location they note that it would have indeed been difficult to get a large number of troops to this location without being seen, as the  cemetery extends quite a distance in all directions, with few tall obstacles.   The Moorhead plot is comprised of a cross-shaped area, 140 by 40 feet (80 feet at the cross) surrounded by a 4-foot high wall.   The only entranceway to the plot is in the southwestern corner.  Opposite the entranceway is a raised platform with stairs, atop of which is a podium and brazier.   The center of the plot is comprised of two rows each with six graves and headstones near the walls.   A one-story high mausoleum occupies both the left and right outcroppings of he cross, with a reflecting pool on the ground between them.  The upper section of the cross is comprised of seven above-ground stone sarcophagus.  

_DM’s Note: A printable map of this can be found on the Wizards of the Coast web site, as the Map-of-the-Week for March 8th, at the following link:_ http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/mw/mw20020725x2001 

The first of the stealth team groups had arrived about an hour before dusk.   There are about 15 other mourners already there, congregated in small groups.   A great many of these people wear hooded cloaks, or veils, and many of the others have significant amounts of facial hair that may or may not be real.  As the hour progresses more people arrive, including the other two party groups.   The rangers each notice that several nearby trees have branches leaning down further than they should, which also do not sway in the breeze as much as they should, indicating that invisible people are probably hiding in those locations.    

As the sun sets over the horizon, a horse drawn hearse wagon with a casket is seen in the distance, surrounded by pallbearers.    By this time there are nearly three dozen mourners, plus another 15 or so following the wagon.   As it nears the Moorehead family plot a human gentleman with a dark beard, wearing a thick dark cloak and black clothing, gestures for everyone to enter the plot.   The wagon is unhitched from the horses, and wheeled into the plot, with the pallbearers then lifting the casket and placing it along the wall near the raised platform.   

The cloaked gentleman climbs the stairs of the podium and lights the brazier.  He thanks everyone for attending, and speaks fondly of the deceased.  He says that this is a great loss to the Mooreheads.   He then introduces Lady Barbara Jean Moorehead to say a few words about her great aunt.   A shapely well-dressed aristocratic woman lady in her mid-thirties with long blonde hair heads up the stairs. It becomes obvious that she is currently distraught, although it is unclear if this is due to grief or fear.  She thanks the guests for attending, saying that Aunt Wadona would be honored by the number of people present.  She comments that she was unaware that her Aunt had met so many people while in Jawltorn.  She then invites the personal friends of the family to return with her to the Moorehead Estate for a light meal.  

The podium is given back to the gentleman.  He says that the service is now concluded, that the body will be interred at a later time.   Lady Moorehead approaches several people in the audience who she appears to know, and asks them to go with her.   She departs with a total of 14 individuals, each being handed a lit torch to guide their path through the now dark cemetery.   The man on the podium remains silent, watching this group depart, and does not speak again until their torches have all passed the caretaker’s house.  Only then does he unclasp his cloak and reverse it, the other side being a deep crimson.   He then places a lilac flower on the lapel of his shirt, and says “Well, now that they are all gone, we can get to the real reason that we are all here.”  

He continues “I welcome you all to the 23rd convention of the International League of Assassins.   I am please that all of you found your way here.   This should prove to be a very interesting and challenging week.   He then gestures towards the casket, the lid of which opens.   A thin form rises, this individual being either a small human, a half-elf or an elf.   This individual is attired like the man, in dark clothing with a lilac plant on the lapel and a hooded crimson cloak.  The face of this person is hidden by a gold harlequin mask.  The person then gestures towards the  mausoleum closest to them.   

A large winged creature with horns on its head then flies downward towards the structure.   This creature has its hands clasped to the wrists of an individual attired identically to the other two.  The individual lands atop the mausoleum, and releases the hand of the winged creature, which flies off. This individual then gestures across to the other mausoleum, where another like attired individual becomes present atop the structure.  This individual only stands about three feet in height.   This one then gestures downward, where a similarly attired person now appears.  This one is around eight-feet tall, and standing in front of the mausoleum doors.  

The man on the podium speaks again.    As those present look back towards him they see that he has now pulled up the hood of his cloak and is wearing a gold mask like those of his four companions.  He states “There will be a total of four targets with this convention.”   The one by the casket then speaks, in a female voice, saying “The primary target is valued at 50 points.”   The one atop the first mausoleum states, in a male voice, “The next target is valued at 25 points.”   The tall one then speaks, in a very deep voice, and says “The third is worth 15 points.”  The small individual says in a high-pitched voice,  “And the final target will be worth 10 points.”  

The man at the podium speaks once more, saying “The clues to the identity of the primary target will be given during both of the next two days.  Clues to all secondary targets will be given out tomorrow.  It will be a long day for all of you.”    The tall individual speaks next.  Most notice that he is also now wearing a silver clasp on his cloak, which Cassie recognizes as the symbol of the evil deity Hextor.  He says “Look to the sun at dawn.”    A minute later the woman says “At noon, cast your eyes near the tallest tree.”   

A short while after that the little one then speaks, saying “Have supper with the most powerful fighter in the city.”   Cassie whispers to Lono “Maybe Narg is the target.”  Lono whispers back “I hope not, I’ve seen Narg eat before.  It’s not a pleasant sight.”  The man atop the first mausoleum then states “And finish the day with a drink.”  In his hand he is now holding a large glass tankard filled to the brim with beer.  He cautiously lifts his mask with the other hand and drinks the contents of the container, all the while still obscuring his face.   

The man on the podium speaks again.  “The clues have now been given.   Expect to be visited during the next week for the collection of your dues.   I declare this meeting adjourned.”  He then throws something into the brazier, which causes the flame to flare up.  Simultaneous to the flash all four of his companions vanish.    The flame then begins to diminish as he raises his hands above his head, both hands now tightly gripping a metal rod.   The winged creature swoops down from above and grabs the rod, swiftly flying off with the man.   The fire in the brazier quickly dies out.


----------



## baradtgnome (Apr 21, 2003)

*cheran recognizes at least one of them*

By her mannersisms and voice, Cheran recognizes the women in the harlequin mask as "Tarot" whom he encountered five years ago at the last ILA convention.  He shares that information with Mark immediately and later with the rest of the team.  He is also watching closely the other 'mourners' for clues to possible indentities and cross checking them & the harlequin masks with his recollections on the way back from the 'ceremony'.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 22, 2003)

*Game #12 - 4/21/03*

*Chapter 38, "A face in the crowd", 6:00 P.M.* 

Colonel Tenbar arrives at the auction house, and asks Mojo and Serita to accompany him.  They want to know where he is taking them, and are not convinced with his answer of "A party in a bar"  "Why should I go with you?" Serita extorts.  "Because Kindor wants you to," he answers.  "And me?" asks Mojo.  "Because Queen Jennifer has requested it," Tenbar answers.  Serita turns to Mojo and says, "We've got to stop snogging people in power."  

Both are very suspicious, and refuse to go anywhere until he explains what is going on.   He calls them into a side room, along with Lannon and Narg, and says, "I need your help to stop the ILA."  "What's your plan?" asks Narg.   Tenbar answers "Actually, it wasn't my plan.  Your stealth team came up with the idea."  "They're stuck inside a doorknob!" Serita exclaims.  "No, your other stealth team," Tenbar replies.  "They ARE a bunch of doorknobs," Mojo comments.  "Hey, some of them are useful," Narg states.  "Who?" Mojo asks.  Narg says, "Well, there's Cassie, and Aradyn."  "Fine two," states Mojo.  "And Mark," Narg continues.  Mojo answers "We're still at two, and don't you even think of naming my cousin."  

Tenbar interrupts saying, "Well their idea was both simple and brilliant.  They suggested that since we know where the ILA is meeting to have Kindor's army just move in and round them up.  That wouldn't have worked in the cemetery, as they would have seen the troops coming and have been able to escape.  However, when I was discussing this with Melito it occurred to us that the meeting is taking place now several miles to the east of the city, and most of them will be returning through the city's east gates.  So why not just arrest them then."   Serita interjects "So you want to use us a either bait or targets."   He replies, no we want to have one of the Queen's Generals and a Jawlt Council Member near each of the three gates as the legal authorities to question these individuals."  "That's what I said, targets," the druid replies.

Tenbar says, "No, you misunderstand.  If there is a commotion at the gate other assassin teams would notice, and avoid the gates.  We want them to enter as if nothing is out-of-the-ordinary, and then escort them to some nearby lodgings for questioning.  Mojo says "Sounds like it could turn into a bloodbath."  The Colonel states "Not if they don't realize they are being arrested until they are surrounded by overwhelming force.  That's also why we could use some of you at each location."  

He explains how, as a cover, three groups of 50 to 60 dwarves have hired out each of the taverns nearest the three gates for the evening, under the guise of being off-duty troops throwing a party for a dwarven leader, namely Colonel Tenbar, Jawlt Council Member Lannon, and the Queen's General Teakas.   He asks Mojo and Serita to join him at the Cockatrice Inn.   Mojo says "Nah, I don't like the name of it.  Give me another one."   Exasperated, Tenbar says "Fine, we'll go to the Mallet and Hammer.  Narg, join General Teakas outside and go to the Cockatrice.  Narg leaves before realizing that he has just been paired up with a female dwarf cleric/fighter.   Lannon is sent to the northern gate, to the Oak Cask Tavern along the eastern side of the river near the gate.

Meanwhile, back at the Jawltorn Cemetery the 'mourners' have begun to disperse.  Cassie's owl familiar, Deanna, alerts her to recognizing a face in the crowd.   Enough information is communicated for Cassie to place this woman as Darlene, a high-level monk of the Church of Loviatar who used to work as one of King Matthan's advisors.   Cassie does not recognize the two women with her, one rather petite the other rather plump.  This trio is heading away from the caretaker's house, heading for the northwestern corner of the cemetery.   Cassie instructs Deanna to keep with them, and tells Lono and Darrius to follow her, and why.   Lono objects to "Taking orders from an animated feather duster." 

Darrius asks who this Darlene person is.  Cassie explains that up until last year she was the Regent of King Matthan's Lordholding of Cantage, handling all day-to-day operations for him.  She is also a secret leader in the Dunn/Phlooredian church, headquartered in the Cantage city of Dunn, which is a front for the church of Loviatar, the Demigod Mistress of Pain.    

"Should we try to stop them?" Lono asks.  Cassie replies "Not in a cemetery filled with assassins.  My magic is mostly bright and showy."  "I mostly do songs," Darrius states.  Lono answers "Now I know we're in trouble, if I'm the most discreet one of this group."  The women reach the far wall, and the plump one is helped over the wall by the other two.   There are open fields for the next half-mile, so Cassie tosses up an Invisibility 10' Radius spell to shield them from view.

They trail them through light forest for the next mile, emerging in a clearing about a half mile from the main road.  The see the trio of them getting into a fancy carriage.  Pair of footmen takes up positions on the running boards and a driver gets the four-horse team going.  "They're getting away.  Any bright ideas now?" Lono asks.   "Yeah, into the Bag of Holding" she orders the other two.  She then uses her Belt of Shape Change to transform into a golden eagle, picks up the bag, and flies off after the carriage. 

The carriage travels southwest for two miles until it reaches the city gate.   Cassie watches it enter the city, only to be stopped by some human soldiers.  One soldier joins the driver, and it is ridden a few hundred feet over to a two-story inn with the sign reading "The Mallet & Hammer."    Army troops escort the driver and footmen inside, as six dwarves surround it.  The fat woman climbs out of the carriage and begins to berate the soldier.  She has changed clothing, now being attired as an aristocrat, with lots of ostentatious gold jewelry.   The lead dwarf heads into the tavern, where it appears that a party is taking place.  

A few minutes later Colonel Tenbar exits the tavern, with Mojo following him.  Cassie doesn't even wonder why the elf Mojo is out drinking with a bunch of dwarves, deciding instead to land on his shoulder.   She is still invisible, be he instantly notices the extra weight.  Cassie reaches her claw into the invisible bag, pulling Lono's invisible head out of it.   He turns his head to the side, and whispers into Mojo's ear "Hi Cous."  Mojo mutters an explicative, and whispers "What are you doing with these aristocrats?"  Lono replies "You always said I should associate with a better class of people."  Lono then whispers "Those chicks of Loviatar are in the carriage."   He tells a soldier to "Go get Serita."  Hearing that, Lono mutters an explicative.  Lono tells Mojo that all three women were at the ILA ceremony.  

Mojo has recognized the plump woman as Lady Antoinette Khorram, an auction guest who arrived with King Matthan.   Serita comes outside and Mojo fills her in.   Serita tells Lady Khorram to go into the tavern with Tenbar, but the woman refuses.  A rather angry Serita then says "You're going inside, even if we have to carry you."   The aristocrat lets out a sigh of righteous indignation, and stomps into the tavern, with Tenbar right behind her.

Mojo checks out the carriage, finding it empty. Cassie leaves the Bag of Holding with Mojo, and flies up to survey the area for the other two women.   Mojo shuts the carriage door, then dumps Lono and Darrius out of the bag.  He leaves the two of them to search the carriage and goes back outside.  All they find are three sets of funeral clothes on the floor.    Cassie and Deanna continue to fly around, with Deanna being the first to spot something of interest.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 24, 2003)

*Chapter 39, "Crouching Tiger, Enraged Dragon", July 9th, 1019, 8:00 P.M.* 

Cassie's owl communicates that she had noticed a bat flying around by the edge of the roof, which appears to have taken an interest in what is going on below.   Cassie communicates back to her familiar "I'll race you to it.  If you get it first you can eat it."   An owl is a remarkable nocturnal predator, with the ability to fly in near-silence, and the bat is taken totally by surprise.  Deanna's claws close around the creature, which lets out a sharp shrill cry.  The bat initially struggles to get free.  When it is obvious that the owl has clamped onto its prey like a vice, the bat then begins to transform.

Almost instantaneously, the bat wings fold over and around a pair of human arms, as the creature becomes a human female, approximately five feet in height.  The form change forces Deanna to release the woman, who begins to fall to the ground below.  She is attired in black form-fitting clothing, with items attached to a belt, with a pair of swords across her back in an X-shaped sheathe-harness.   

The woman begins to fall the 25 feet to the ground as Cassie goes into a sharp dive after her.  Cassie's eagle claws strike at the woman's face, barely missing her eyes, and leaving sharp cuts raked across the woman's forehead.   As the woman reaches the ground she lands on her feet and bends her legs, her boots absorbing the impact of the fall.  She then jumps upward, propelling herself high into the air.  "I guess I now know what those boots are," Cassie ponders to herself as she lets out a loud eagle shriek.  This cry causes both Mojo and Serita to round the bend looking towards them.

Cassie lands beside Mojo and Serita, and transforms back into her usual half-elf Cassie form (as opposed to her disguised version).  She tosses a Haste spell onto the three of them.  Meanwhile, the opponent lands and then bounces upward again, this time landing on the roof of the Mallet and Hammer Inn.  "I'm on it," says Serita, who then transforms into the form of a 20-foot long white dragon, and takes off.

The woman on the roof runs to the other side of the roof and leaps across to the next roof.  Serita keeps her in sight, and casts a Faerie Fire spell to further illuminate the opponent.  Below, both Cassie and Mojo hurry to keep up with the battle.   The woman leaps again to another roof and Serita flies around to cut her off.   As the dragon approaches the woman kneels down on one knee to better brace herself, and draws a pair of magical sabers from the sheathes on her back.  

The woman gives Serita a determined look, which is clearly a challenge for her to move in closer.  Never one to play by an opponent's rules, Serita continues to hover just out of he woman's sword range.  Below, Mojo reaches the building they are on and kicks in the door, entering the shop of a silversmith.  Serita casts a Control Temperature onto the area where the woman is, which drops the temperature to around -30 degrees Fahrenheit.   The woman appears annoyed by the change in the air around her, but remains primed to fight.    Cassie reaches the building and stays by the smashed main door to keep anyone from exiting from there. 

Still hasted Mojo bounds up to the second floor of the building.  He if confronted by proprietor of the shop, who was apparently asleep.  Mojo declares "I'm on official business for the Queen."  Mojo then looks around for an access to the roof.  Seeing none, he tosses his Throwing Hammer upward, cracking the boards above him.   A second toss with all of Mojo's exceptional strength behind it breaks through, creating a large hole in the roof.   Up above, the hammer smashes through, but on the opposite side of the roof from where then woman is kneeling.  This round she gets hit by a Create Water thrown by the druid dragon, and with the air still chilled, begins to form a crust of ice on top of her. 

Serita is then distracted by a missile bombardment as three star-shaped shuirken strike her in the right side.   The heavy dragon scales deflect two of the shuirken, but the third manages to penetrate.  The wound does minimal damage, and Serita successfully saves from the poison that had been coated on it.   Serita sees the thrower of the darts, the monk Darlene, who is now on the same roof and fifteen feet away from her companion.  By now Mojo has managed to jump up and start to climb through the hole in the roof.   As he finishes climbing onto the roof he prepares to throw his hammer again.   

Serita flies to reposition herself equidistant between the two opponents.  Her sudden movement allows her to totally dodge two out of three more star shuirken thrown at her.  The third shuriken bounces off the dragon scales and inflicts no damage.   Mojo lets his hammer fly, which strikes the woman with the swords full force, and knocks her off the roof.  Darlene then charges at Serita, diving into the air at the dragon.  Serita flies upward, causing Darlene to miss her.  The monk manages to grab onto the side of the building to slow her descent to the ground.  Mojo looks up at Serita and yells "Damn it!  I just got up here!"    She flies down to him and picks him up.   

They see both women running away, and Serita flies down in that direction.  Cassie also charges after the opponents.   The smaller woman kicks open the door to the next building and they both charging inside.  Cassie cautiously moves towards the door of the building.  Serita lowers Mojo to the ground.  He activates his Ring of Invisibility and enters the building with Cassie.  Serita flies back up to monitor the situation from above, being joined by Deanna.  

Cassie and Mojo hear sounds coming from both directions in the building, seeing that several interior doors have been left open.  They split up, with Mojo catching Darlene climbing out a window.  He yells information this to Cassie, and climbs out after her.   Cassie heads out the front door to see the still hasted Mojo chasing after the rapidly moving monk.   Mojo manages to get two consecutive throws of his hammer to hit the Monk, which start to slow her down.   

The monk then pivots around, and strikes Mojo with a fatal psionic blast.   As Mojo collapses onto the street Cassie arrives on the scene.   She casts an Earth to Mud spell beneath Darlene's feet.   This catches the monk off guard as she sinks into the ground up to her knees.  Cassie then cancels the spell, temporarily trapping he woman in the ground.    Deanna flies down and rakes her claws across Darlene's face as Cassie rushes over to Mojo.   He appears to be dead, and she casts a Cure Serious Wounds spell on him.   

At first nothing happens.  Then, a very dazed and barely conscious Mojo opens his eyes and looks up at Cassie.  He mutters "There was a bright light, and I went towards it.  And then there was this bright place, with all these red guys carrying pitchforks."   Cassie says "Good thing I brought you back.  You'd find that that place only serves warm beer."    

As Cassie approaches the monk the trapped Darlene draws a handaxe from her belt.  "I've had enough of this," Serita comments, as she flies up and over the monk's head.  She then pivots around in the air behind the monk and dives straight down.   The 1,000+ pound dragon form lands full-force on the monk from behind, bending her over despite the fact that the trapped legs don't bend that way.  The dragon claws then clamp down onto her shoulders, digging in for deep cuts.  Serita then twists the claws to the side, dislocating both arms.  The monk passes out. 

A squadron of dwarven troops arrives at the scene, and is sent by Mojo to check the nearby buildings for the other woman.   Cassie convinces Serita to finally get off the monk.   The druid transforms back into her half-elvan form.  Cassie goes to cast a Cure Light Wounds to prevent Darlene from bleeding to death.  Serita allows her to do this, but makes sure that all four limbs remain in their unnatural positions, to prevent them from setting correctly.  Colonel Tenbar arrives, and gets a group of his senior officers to take the severely wounded woman back to the Mallet and Hammer.    The troops are unable to locate Darlene's companion.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 25, 2003)

*Chapter 40, “Deciphering clues and the Black Sun Church”, July 9th, 1019, 8:30 P.M.* 

Mojo returns to the carriage to get Lono and Darrius.  Cassie, Cheran, Lono, Mojo and Serita then meet in one of the rooms at the Mallet & Hammer Inn.   The three from the stealth team describe the events from the ILA ceremony and the clues as to the target identity locations.   

They quickly conclude that the final one, to “Finish the day with a drink,” with the speaker then drinking a very full tankard is an obvious reference to The Full Tankard, a tavern in the east outer city down near the docks.   Lono comments “Hey, isn’t that the place we had Narg’s bachelor party two months ago?” _(Note 1)_.  Mojo answers, “Yes, I’m surprised it’s still standing.”  Lono interjects “Yeah, you’d have thought they would have condemned the place after we left” 

Next they discuss the clue “Have supper with the most powerful fighter in the city”.  A debate ensues as to the meaning of the word “powerful”.  They decide that if the reference is to political power, then Queen Jennifer is clearly the target, or if “in the city” means residency, then the reference is probably to either Colonel Tenbar or Lord Kindor.  They also consider that the reference is to Narg, as the unofficial leader of the Silver Moon.  Cassie points out “It doesn’t matter, since we know where all four are having supper tomorrow.  That’s the night of the bidders dinner for the auction.”  They then ponder the need for even tighter security at the dinner than previously planned, if the ILA anticipates getting into the dinner as well. 

They discuss the clue “At noon, cast your eyes near the tallest tree.”  “Where we went with Sir Phillip’s ship?” Mojo asks.   Serita says “That was too far away.  The tallest tree around here is just north of the city, near the Druid’s meeting place.   That was the tree that was going to originally be cut down, until Sir Phillip found them that other one up river.”  “Wasn’t the other one taller?” Mojo asks.   “Yes, but it was also so older and was starting to die.  Better the cut it down than the one near the city has another century or two of life left” Serita replies. “Enough talk about trees,” Lono interjects.

They then discuss the meaning of the first clue, “Look to the sun at dawn”.  “What could you see looking to the East?” Serita ponders.  Mojo says “Maybe they are planning to do something at that time.”  Cassie brings up the fact that the person stating that clue was wearing an unholy symbol of Hextor.  “Hextor!” Serita exclaims.  Lono says “Yeah, does that mean anything to you?”

Serita, the Jawlt Council Minister of Religions, says that “Hextor is one of the Lawful Evil deities  worshiped by the Church of the Black Sun.   That church was formed nearly two centuries ago and was originally comprised of worshippers of a Greater God, two Lesser Gods, two Demigods and an ascended hero.  The King Kohlorahooh was a devout follower of that church, and it flourished during his  reign.   That ended in the year 1005, when we came along and took out the church’s main sponsor” _(Note 2)_  The church suffered another impediment simultaneous to that, as the ascended hero of that church known as the Death Deliverer was defeated here in Jawlt by the Liebercrantz Adventurers.  “My original team,” Mojo interjects.  Serita says “Yes, that defeat severed his influence in the church _(Note 3)_.    

During the subsequent two years both demigods of that church experienced serious setbacks.  The temple of the Spider God was destroyed by the Liebercrantz Adventurers _(Note 4)_.  The clerics of Spider God then attempted to reestablish two abandoned temples of theirs here in Phlooredah, but were stopped both times by the Silver Moon Adventurers”_(Note 5)_  Cassie interjects “I remember. That’s when I joined up you guys, since one of those temples was near my hometown in the Aldorn Lordholding.”  Serita continues “That ended the Spider God’s involvement with the Black Sun Church.   The followers of the demigod Loviatar were also impeded by the Silver Moon’s shutting down of their secret slaving operation, which had been the Black Sun Church’s primary source of income _(Note 6)_. 

With the three lest powerful deities of that Church having suffered defeats the lesser god Nomog-Geaya decided to exert his influence to strengthen the church.  During the summer of 1008 his clerics attempted to summon the god to the mountaintop city on what is now Silver Moon Island.  It was through the combined forces of the Silver Moon, Lord Kindor and a Warrior Maiden of Ukko named Ilma that the god was defeated and forced from this plane, which also ended his involvement with the Black Sun Church _(Note 7)_.  “And we got to keep the Island,” Mojo quips.  Cassie interjects “Yes, and aligned ourselves with Kindor, as a township in the Jawlt Lordholding” _(Note 8)_.  

“Didn’t the Black Sun Church take on a low profile after that?” Cassie asks.   Serita replies “Yes, the Greater God Nerull and other Lesser God Hextor both apparently felt that this region of this world was more trouble than it was worth, added by the fact that their church’s membership had declined significantly.”  “Well sure, they sacrificed most of their followers’ lives trying to bring that god here,” Mojo comments.   Serita continues “Yes, but that changed in the year 1010, after Lord Toronas disappeared following his failed assassination attempt against Kindor” _(Note 9)_.  Loviatar’s clerical leaders then became the chief advisors to King Matthan.  Loviatar then became the predominant deity in the Black Sun Church, and sought to increase its popularity throughout the continent.   

This came to a head in 1012, when they had Matthan overstep his authority as King by attempted to annex the Eldamar and Kralt Lordholdings as his own.  He succeeded with Eldamar but was forced to withdraw from Kralt.  The Lordholders of the Jawlt, Zalpar, Aldorn, East and Kralt Lordholdings then withdrew all of their forces from the King’s Army, and issued him a stern warning to stay within the limits of his authority._(Note 10)_.   Growth of the Black Sun Church was curtailed to the four Lordholdings that Matthan then directly controlled.   That lasted until this past year, when Queen Jennifer was elected to succeed Matthan as Phlooredah’s ruler and he and his advisors simultaneously lost control and influence over both the Eldamar and Thenossia Lordholdings _(Note 11)_   The influence of Loviatar has gone downhill since then.  Add to that the fact that we just beat the crap out of one of Loviatar’s top clergy members a few minutes ago, and she won’t be returning to them if I have anything to say about it.”  

Cassie then interjects.  “You left out the Black Sun Church’s biggest stumbling block, Nerull’s abandonment of it.”  Serita adds “Right Cassie, you were part of that mission.  A few months ago the Silver Moon undertook a quest for Nerull in exchange for him agreeing to sever all contact with this world” _(Note 12)_.   The Black Sun Church now consists of only followers of Hextor and Loviatar.  With Loviatar on the decline, most remaining followers are now worshipping only Hextor.   There is even talk of abandoning the Black Sun name altogether and renaming it the Church of Hextor.”

“So where are they in the Jawlt?” Darrius asks.   She answers “They no longer have temples or a  cathedral in the Lordholding.  Their church in Jawltorn consists of only a small two-story building in the west outer city, not far from the northwest gate.”   Mojo says “Hold on.  The ‘Look to the sun at dawn’ probably means that building.”   Serita comments “Could be.  They have a black sun painted on the front of the building.”   “We should scout it out,” Lono comments. 

They stay at the inn a few hours more.  Tenbar tells them that in addition to Ladies Darlene and Khorram, 14 other foreigners were arrested coming through the nearby gate this evening.  These people have been told that the Jawlt Army received information about foreign assassins coming through an east gate of the city that evening to assassinate King Matthan.  He has apologized to these people for the inconvenience, telling them that they are probably innocent and just in the wrong place at the wrong time, but will still need to be held until after the King has left the city the following week.  “Good cover story, but why Matthan?” Mojo asks.  Tenbar replies “In case any of these guys really are assassins and manage to get away.  We don’t want to put ideas into their heads to attack anybody who we actually like.”  

Cassie, Darrius and Lono decide to go rejoin the other members of the stealth team.   She flies them back to Room #506 of the Magical Stone Inn, where Blip and Aradyn have been waiting and resting for a few hours.  It is almost midnight when Charen and Mark finally arrive.  They explain that they were arrested by the Jawlt Army as they entered the southeastern gate of the city and were then taken to the Cockatrice Inn for questioning.  It appeared that a significant number of assassins who attended the funeral entered through that gate and were also arrested, and at least three were killed attempting to escape.  Narg saw Charen and Mark when they arrived at the inn, but had never met Charen before and did not recognize Mark under his disguise.   When they finally got a chance to speak to Narg, several hours later, Mark whispered his identity.  Narg then managed to sneak them out of the building.   

They all discuss the clues to the items.  Blip is sent out invisibly on her broom to scout out the Black Sun Abbey.  The others decide to get some sleep, with Aradyn & Cassie staying in #506, Mark & Charen going to room #406, and Lono & Darrius heading down to #306 (with Lono picking the lock, as that is the rented room they currently don’t have a key for).  




Notes: 
1 = Module #107, “The Wedding”; 2 = Module #1, “Search for the Rod of the Seven Parts”; 3 = The Salem, N.H. Group’s Module #14, “Temple of the Black Sun.”, the Death Deliverer also known as the Son of Pohjola ; 4 =  The Salem, N.H. Group’s Module #18, “Chagmat”, from Dragon Magazine #63; 5 = Module #8, “Return to Chagmat” and Module #25, “Chagmat III”; 6 = Module # 11, Clearwater/Slaver Series, using TSR Modules A2, “Secret of the Slavers Stockade” & A3 “Assault on the Aerie of the Slave Lord”; 7 = Module #34, “Fall of the Black Sun Gods”, which used TSR Module #I1, “Dwellers of the Forbidden City”; 8 = Module #35, “Gelorynth Interlude”; 9 = Module #45, “Attack on the Silver Moon”; 10 = Module #50, “Go Tell the Army They’re Fired”; 11 = Module #98, “Retake the Island”; 12 = Module #109, “Leave it to Nerull”.


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 28, 2003)

*Game #13 - 4/27/03*

*Chapter 41, “The first target, and it’s one of us”, July 10th, 1019, 12:15 A.M.* 

Blip arrives at the Black Sun Abbey and circumnavigates around the building.   It is a small rectangular shaped two-story building, approximately 30 by 50 feet in size, with a pitched roof.  All windows and shutters are currently closed.  The entrance faces east and slightly south to the main road.  Above the door is the sign “Black Sun Abbey”, and painted onto the building above that is a depiction of a black sun.   The streets are quiet, and she does not notice any activity in this neighborhood.  She flies back to the Magical Stone Inn.

She invisibly enters room #506, seeing Aradyn and Cassie asleep in one of the two beds.  Aradyn’s player comments “Of course we’re in the same bed.  We’re not Lucy and Ricky Ricardo.”  She decides to give the couple some privacy, and exits the room via the front door.   The movement of the door is seen by Cassie’s owl Deanna, who immediately wakes her master.   Cassie wakes Aradyn, alerting him that “Somebody invisible came into the room.”   Meanwhile, Blip heads down to room #406, and is unable to pick the lock.  She then heads down to #306, which she is able to pick.  She sees Darrius and Lono asleep on the only bed in that room, and reconsiders the empty bed back in the first room.

Flying into the fifth floor hallway she sees a now dressed Cassie standing alert in the doorway, and Aradyn with his bow out and looking down the hallway.  Blip flies back down the stairs, turns visible, the walks back up.   Cassie “You’re the one who opened the door.”  Blip answers “Sorry guys, didn’t mean to wake you.”  Cassie replies “Didn’t it occur to you that my owl would see the door move?”  Aradyn tells the gnome “You need to be more careful.  I could have shot you.”   The three rerun to the room, Cassie instructing Deanna to wake her at false dawn. 

They awaken at the first hint of light on the horizon.   Charen, Darrius and Lono are told to go up to the roof to look towards the real sun “just in case”.   Aradyn, Cassie and Mark get into the Bag of Holding, and Blip flies them back to the Black Sun Abbey.   Her original plan was to land atop a roof across the street from the building, but finds that they are all taken by several assassin teams who had the same idea.  She also sees a several more people down on the street, including several vagabonds who were not there the night before.   She decides to just stay aloft.   

As the first light of dawn comes over the horizon, and falls across the painted black sun picture, a hammer-like object appears fastened to it.   She flies in for a closer look, determining that it is a wooden mallet like those used to conduct a meeting.  She decides to retreat when she hears the sound of invisible individuals climbing the building to also get a closer look.   

The team reassembles back at the Magical Stone Inn.   They brainstorm about how this clue probably means that a politician or judge in the city is probably a target, as they would be the ones who use a gavel.  Cassie writes out a note for the other team, and has Deanna fly it down the street to the auction house.   Serita receives the note, and her team then speculate about it.  It is pointed out that it wouldn’t be a Judge, as Kindor’s predecessor had executed all judges, barristers and attorneys, and Kindor decided not to reinstate a judicial system, instead using military tribunals for any trials.   

It suddenly occurs to Lannon “Hey, it’s a gavel!”  “Yeah, so?” Serita states.  He replies “We’re here for an auction!  The target is the auctioneer.”   The group decides that he has hit upon the right answer.  _(And the DM wonders why it took over half-an-hour for anyone to figure this out, having thought the clue was rather obvious)._  “Isn’t  Kindor running the auction?”  Timothy asks.   “No, our party member Hiroshi is,” Vincenzo comments.   Narg exclaims “Hiroshi?  He’s the nicest guy in the world.  Why would anyone want to kill him?”  Serita says “Well, his mother wasn’t happy about him leaving their family estate.  Maybe she hired the ILA to kill him.”   “That sounds a bit extreme,” comments Timothy.   Lannon suggests “Maybe this is a plan to either rig the auction or just get access to all the stuff.”  Serita states “They must be planning to replace him with an imposter.”  Narg says “Okay, that makes sense.”  “We need to warn him,” Lannon interjects.   Vincenzo reminds them “He’s coming over here this morning with Kindor and Melito.”  

They arrive mid-way through the morning.   Hiroshi is shocked when he hears this news, commenting “Those people are trying to kill me?”  Narg asks “Well, how many people have you ticked off?”  The 71-year-old replies “Well, I have lived a long life.  Quite a few I guess.  Maybe it would be a good idea if I just stay here today instead of leaving and coming back later.”  Kindor points out that it isn’t public knowledge yet that Hiroshi will be the auctioneer.  “But everyone will find out tonight at the Bidder’s dinner,” the oriental wizard comments, muttering again, “People are trying to kill me?”  Narg interjects “You’ll get used to it.  We all have.”

The party decides to increase security further, suggesting that Kindor double the number of troops he had planned to have outside.   The party also decides to combine the Bidder’s Dinner with the Bidder’s Preview that had been planned for the following day.   They discuss the option of “not inviting” two guest groups to the dinner that could be potential trouble, namely the group from the desert kingdom and a group comprised of an orc warlord and his party who had arrived the previous night through one of the west gates while the army was tied up at the east gates.  

They ask about these orcs.  Kindor says what little he knows, that the head orc is a chieftain named Hargash, and that he has with him a half-ogre and a dozen orc followers.  They stopped by the Lordholder’s castle early in the morning to drop off their 8.000 gold piece auction fee and register four names.  They are from a land known as Blackdirge, and belong to the Throat Ripper clan.  “Damn!” Lannon yells, as that was not the name of the orc tribe he is seeking revenge against.  Still, the dwarf asks “Can I go great this group?  Please?”  Hiroshi adds “Somebody probably should.  I don’t know who they are, I certainly didn’t invite them.”   The party decides that they should probably send some of their human party members.   Fiona says  “Fine, just don’t say anything about the dinner.  We can tell them the auction rules later if we decide to let them attend.”  

Kindor announces the results of the prior nights arrests at the east city gates, stating that a total of 50 foreigners were arrested, and that they have all now been moved to his military fortress in the northern part of the inner city.   He says that while many of these people are probably innocent, and were just coming into the city at that time, they have in custody at least 16 who have been positively identified as having attended the ceremony following the Moorhead funeral.  

Kindor says that “Three others were also killed trying to escape arrest.  We used Speak with Dead on them, and determined that they were the assassination team from the city of Tallarn.  We also found out where they were staying and I retrieved a pouch with around 150,000 gold worth of diamonds that they had brought as their ILA dues.”    

Melito then says “I want to talk to you about Lady Darlene.”  Serita interjects “Hey, I didn’t kill her…although I sure thought about it.”  Narg says “Hey, beating up on evil monks is one way to keep us from getting bored.”   Mojo says “Yeah, that’s your philosophy Narg.  We really should find you a different hobby.  Do you realize how many people would still be alive on this continent if you just learned how to read?”   

Melito says that “She has actually agreed to freely tell us what her primary mission is, under one condition.”  The group throws out assorted guesses “That we agree to let her go”; “That we offer her political asylum”  “That we cure her”.  Melito replies “No, none of those.  Her only condition is that King Matthan be present when we question her.   Serita says “Absolutely not.  I don’t trust either one of them.  I’d rather not know what her mission is than agree to that.”  The rest of the party discuss the advantages and disadvantages, but Serita is adamant that “I don’t want those two together.”  The party discusses the option of polymorphing someone to look like Matthan, but decide that it probably would not work.    Melito says “I guess I can try to get the information from her on my own, but she is a rather powerful monk and quite resistant to pain.  Plus, her deity is the Mistress of Pain so she may actually enjoy being tortured.”  

Lastly they discuss contingencies in case it is discovered that they only have replica items at the preview.  Lannon states “We don’t say anything unless somebody else does.”  Serita says “If that happens we just state they are replicas and that the real ones won’t be put out until the auction for security reasons.  We have the power here, they have to play the game by our rules.”  Mojo interjects “Yeah, we’ll just says that we didn’t want any dirt bag foreigners touching our stuff.”  Fiona comments “We really need to make sure that we don’t let Mojo talk.”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 1, 2003)

*Chapter 42, “A dead elf lying on the beach”, July 10th, 1019, 11:00 P.M.* 

The stealth team arrives in the forests north of he city an hour before the noon clue is to be given.  They soon find the huge tree, which stands almost 200 feet high.  One player suggests “Should we all gather around the tree, hold hands, and start the song ‘I’d Like to Teach the World to Sing’?”   Another player answers “No way, I’ll have a Coke, but I’m not singing that bloody song!”    Charen has a Cloak of Elvankind, so they decide to let him stay hidden near the ground as the others take up positions higher up in other trees, and Blip hovering on her broom. 

Time passes.  The woods are not nearly as crowded as the area near the church had been, but between 10 and 12 other people are seen hiding nearby.   Noon comes and goes.  At around 12:45 some of the other groups pack up and leave.   The party reassembles at around 1:00 P.M., and decide that whatever happened they must have missed it.   Lono suggests “Maybe whoever was supposed to give the clue was one of the ones who got arrested, so was not able to.”   They get into the Bag of Holding, and Blip flies them back to the Magical Stone Inn.  

Unbeknownst to the stealth team, something did occur, just not where they were at.   Those at the auction house find out about this at 12:20 P.M., when Colonel Tenbar arrives at the auction.  He says that “I’ve just been told that there was an assassination down on the beach of the east outer city.  My troops have secured the crime scene.  Do any of you want to check it out with me?”   Fiona, Serita and Timothy decide to join him.  

They arrive at the beach.  It is located next to a dry dock area and ship construction yard.   They see that the huge tree which Sir Phillip found upriver has been moved up onto the shore to have its bark stripped for use as a mast, and one player exclaims a classic Homer Simpson “Dohhh” statement.   Another player protests “Not fair.  The clue referred to the tallest tree.  It doesn’t count if it’s dead and lying on its side.”    _[DM’s Note: My opinion is that there were sufficient hints to this.  They were not only told of this other tree, and that the Jawltorn shipyard was its destination, but even had an encounter upriver near this tree.  Also, there was a comment made during the prior game, that was included in Chapter 40 of the Story Hour, reminding the players that this tree was taller than the one near the city.]_

Melito is at the crime scene, and tells the party that the cause of death was a poisoned crossbow bolt to the victims neck.   Serita asks about the poison, and her gives her the information as to its composition.   “Who was the victim?” Timothy asks.   Melito replies “An old elf.  He walked out onto the beach and blew three times into a horn he was holding.  The bolt then hit him.”  “Must have been done by a music critic,” Tenbar quips.   The blanket covering the victim is removed, to reveal the corpse of a rather filthy human male with a neck wound.  The man reeks of alcohol, his skin is all grimy, and he has a scruffy beard and matted hair.  He is of undetermined age, but probably in his late thirties.   His only clothing is a clean beige tunic and rope belt.  Melito comments “He is dressed the same as the victim I removed the bolt from, and the wound is in the same place, but he was a old elf ten minutes ago.”   

They party concludes that this was just some poor wino who was duped by the ILA.  They examine the horn, with Serita speculating that the target might be a bard.   They try to find more information, but there were few witnesses, with most information being second or third hand.  A search of the area does not reveal where the shot was fired from, as there are so many piles of construction materials, sheds, and fishing equipment around that it could have been from any one of a number of places. 

They review the number of “old male elves” who have been invited to the auction, reaching a total of four.  Of those four, the only bard is the Llyr Family Elder from the Brondani group.  They are bothered by the fact that this was just the first of two clues to the primary target.  The remaining clue will be given the following day, but they have no idea when or where, having missed seeing this clue being given.   Fiona speculates that the clue may not have been given at all, that one of the assassins may have killed the guy before he had a chance to state it.

They decide to go to the Sleeping Raven Inn to warn the Llyr family of the possible threat against their leader.   They arrive at the rather upscale three-story building, and enter the main lobby, which is softly lit.  While the side of the building facing the street was rather closed off, with the one door and two shuttered windows, the back of the building has a open look to it, with a screened porch opening out to an enclosed garden area, and a fair amount of light shining in from that direction.  Off from the lobby is dining area, with around twenty tables that extend out onto the porch.  The booths nearest the lobby are partially surrounded by walls, and rather dark, while the tables near the porch are open and brightly lit from the sunlight.   

A female half-elf, the human equivalent of late thirties, is standing behind the counter, with a raven sitting on a perch near her.   Serita notes that the floor beneath the raven is clean rather than having droppings normally associated with indoor birds.    There are currently around a dozen people in the dinning room, spread out on various tables.    One of these patrons, a male in simple clothing, has a raven sitting on his shoulder.   Timothy whispers to Fiona to keep a tight hold of her cat familiar, that the birds are not for eating.  

Serita asks the woman for the room number where the Llyr family is staying.   The woman replies that they do not divulge that information, respecting the privacy of their guests.   Serita explains that she is Serita of the Jawlt Council, and that they have information of a possible threat against the life of the guest.   Unfazed, the woman says “I see.   I am Claire Harellina, and have been co-proprietor of this inn for the past 15 years.   While your message sounds to be important, it is the policy of our establishment to only allow registered guests beyond the first floor.  If you will please wait here I will see if any of the Llyr family are available to speak with you.”   The woman departs.  The raven closely watches the party as they wait.  

The woman quickly returns accompanied by a male elf the human equivalent of around forty and a younger male half-elf.   The older elf is attired in casual clothing.  The half-elf is attired in linen pants and a blue tunic with a  unicorn design on it, his only visible weapon is a sword hanging from the belt of the half-elf.  The elf introduces himself as Bradwen Llyr and the other as Daniel Llyr.   They all take a seat at one of the dining tables.  Claire brings them a bottle of a fruity wine that tastes rather light on alcohol.   Serita begins by telling them about the ILA convention, which Bradwen acknowledges that he is already aware of.   She then tells of the assassination on the beach, and the suspicion that an older elf bard could be the target.   Bradwen says that of the eight members of his party three are bards, namely his father, his daughter, and himself.  

Bradwen states that “While it is well known that both the Silvanost and Mengale Kingdoms have deep hatred for our family, it greatly disturbs me to think that either of them would attempt to assassinate my father.   However, both groups appear desperate to obtain the Stone of Llyr, and our family has the strongest claim to it, so I suppose that is possible.”  

He asks to be informed if there are any further developments.  Serita relates to him the information about the specific poison that was used, which Bradwen gives some thought about.  He then thanks them for the information, and invites them to “Feel free to visit with us again during the next week.  With this possible threat we will probably not venture out from this Inn for the foreseeable future.”

The party leaves, Timothy informing the others that the aura around the elf was Lawful Good while the half-elf’s was Neutral Good.  They decide to head over to the Ancient Keep, to warn Lord Aldorn about the potential threat to an older elf.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 3, 2003)

*Chapter 43, “Hargash the Mighty”, July 10th, 1019, 12:30 P.M.* 

During lunch the group discuss that Kindor had asked them to go visit Orc Chieftain.   They decide to send the human members of the group, Furynick, Timothy and Vincenzo.   The trio decide to use one of the wagons rather than the good carriage, and travel to the west outer city to the Half-orc’s Tooth Tavern and Inn.   The Inn is a fair sized wooden structure along the main west road, in a section of the city consisting of armorer and weapon shops.   Next to the inn is a large stone sword smith shop displaying the sign “Gruumsh’s Swords”.  

They secure the wagon and enter the building.   It is rather loud inside, with sturdy but well worn furnishings, and the whole place reeks of beer.  Vincenzo comments that “the place has old world charm to it”.  Timothy just gives him a disgusted look in reply.  There are currently around thirty patrons in the building, including a table with a group of eight orcs.   Furynick tells the two clerics “Better let me handle this,” and he walks over to the bar, with them following behind him.   The half-orc fighter tending bar gives the two tall human clerics a suspicious glance and then says to Furynick “Yeah, whadda ya’want?”   “Looking for an orc chief named Hargash,” the scruffy fighter replies.   

At the mention of Hargash’s name all eight orcs stand, and one heads over to the bar.   This orc is wearing scale mail, and has three weapons hanging from his belt.   He approaches Furynick in a threatening manner, and exclaims “Why you want Hargash?”  “You him?” Fury replies.  “No, me be Korlod, one of Hargash two lieutenants,” the orc replies.   Fury says “Well, I came here to welcome him to the city.  I’m working with the auction he came here for.”    The orc yells over to one of his companions “Go tell the Mighty Hargash someone important here to see.”  An orc charges upstairs.  Furynick engages Korlod in small talk, saying that it is good to see other brave warriors.”  

The room then echoes from the sound of a pair of massive boots stomping down the stairs.   The party looks up to see a huge orc, standing at least six-and-a-half feet tall.   Heavy armor covers over his muscular frame.  His gleaming white tusks have been capped with silver and his face is covered with several scars.  He is holding a very large sword in his hand, with a shield hanging from his other arm.   He appears to be the human equivalent of middle-age, which is something that Fury and his two companions have never seen before in an orc warrior.   While he is clearly an epitome of intimidation there is also something disarming about the slight smile and soft but piercing eyes that are staring down at them.    

_[DM’s Note: A picture of Hargash was shown to the players, namely the cover drawing from Dragon Magazine #275.]    The full specs and history of Hargash can be found at the following Rogues Gallery message thread:_ http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29357

The orc walks directly up to Furynick, and points to Fury’s eye patch, asking “Did you get that in battle?”   Furynick replies “Yeah, that and a whole lot more.”   Hargash cocks his head to the side, and points to a deep scar above his left eyebrow, saying “Any like this?”    Furynick unfastens the armor covering his collarbone, and shows the scar from a prior near-fatal wound.  Hargash counters by unfastening his left bracer and unstraps the remaining armor from his left leave, showing a deep cut running down most of his arm.   This game of one-upmanship continues for another quarter-hour, which each removing more armor to display various wounds.   Vincenzo whispers over to Timothy “If either of them start to remove their pants I’m leaving.”    

They eventually finish, and one of the orcs from the other table comes over to help Hargash get back into his armor.   Hargash gestures to a nearby table and asks Furynick to join him for some drinks.  Fury sits down with the orc chief as Timothy and Vincenzo remain standing.  The orc assistant is sent to the bar, and comes back with four mugs of ale.   The orc continues to ignore the two clerics, putting a pair of mugs in front of each seated fighter.  

Hargash points to the clerics and asks Furynick “Why do you have those goody-two-shoes types for your bodyguards?”  Fury replies “You can never be two careful, and they are both tall and powerful.”  He then gestures to Vincenzo, and adds “Plus the big one can be funny.”  Hargash acknowledges that clerical guards are indeed very useful, and that he wouldn’t currently be his clan’s chief without the support of the clan’s shaman.   “So how big is your tribe?” Furynick asks.  The orc answers “Around 150 brave warriors.   All of the orc tribes within a days travel of our lair have either joined my Throat Ripper Clan, or suffered the consequences.”   

They continue mostly small talk about weapons and fighting, discovering that they are both the at the same fighter proficiency level (6th).  A few rounds of beer later Fury asks “So, why did you decide to come to this auction?”   Hargash replies “We heard that there would be some interesting weapons, and I thought this might be a good time to upgrade some of ours.”  Furynick tells him “Yep, there are.  But you should stay aware from the Rock Hammer, between me and you, it’s a piece of junk.”   

Hargash then asks if there will be opportunities for him to interact with the various other big shots who have arrived at the auction.   Vinnie and Timothy exchange worried glances at that question.  Fury replies “Yeah, there should be some time just before the auction.  So, exactly how did you hear about the auction?”   Hargash answers “Some guys who we caught and killed told us.”   Vincenzo mutters to Timothy “Nobody reads newspapers any more these days”  

“You do that often?” Fury asks next.   Hargash says “The clan used to.  Made all its money attacking whoever they could.  When I came into power that changed, the Throat Rippers then started targeting only rich merchant caravans.   Instead of just keeping whatever we found I began trading with the human communities, upgrading the weapons and armor of my troops.   We still go after the occasional caravan, but most of our money now comes from monthly tribute paid to us by the humans.”

Furynick comments “I gotta say, you’re not like any other orc I’ve ever run into.”  Vincenzo interjects “Yeah, this orc is still alive.”   Vincenzo’s comment causes the entire bar to fall into a hushed  silence, with nobody sure how Hargash will react.   The orc chief  remains silent and glares up towards the plump cleric.   The tension in the room increases, until the orc warrior bursts out laughing and then slaps Furynick on the back.   A now relieved Furynick says “See, I told you he was funny.”  Hargash chuckles, then states “And truthful too I’d wager.  Don’t worry, I’ve killed quite a few orcs during my life too, so won’t hold it against you.”

The conversation then turns to family.  Hargash says that his three wives have given him nine sons, adding “My oldest is really one to be proud of.  He’s still very young and has already killed two of his siblings.”   Furynick says “Good that he lives up to your expectations.”  Fury comments “I’ve never had much time for dames.”   He then gestures to Vincenzo and says “But the big guy here, he has ten children, and with only one wife.”    “Good for you,” Hargash tells the cleric.   

Having been spoken to directly, Vincenzo decides it is safe to asks “So, how exactly did you guys get here?”   Hargash explains says they hitched a ride on a Black Mark Pirate ship, which dropped them off outside of town last night.  It will come back to pick them up next week.   Furynick says “Black Mark Pirates?  Sounds familiar.”  Timothy speaks for the first time, saying “They are based on a man-made island 700 miles south of the continent.  Their ships used to ravage this land, until around 75 years ago, when Aldorn was King and he negotiated a truce.   They’ve generally avoided the continent since then, one exception being three years ago when a team from one of their ships decided to compete in the Farnsburg Fair.”  “Okay, so that’s where I remember them from,” Furynick answers.  

Furynick finishes the meeting, telling Hargash “It was great talking with you.  I’m afraid I have to be heading back, lots to do for the auction, you know.”   Hargash says “We’ll be there.  I paid 8,000 gold for the privilege, and want to get our money’s worth.   I guess my other 10 warriors will have to wait outside during it.  Furynick replies “That shouldn’t be a problem.  I’ll get you great seats.  Just mention my name.”    The three humans then depart.   

Timothy informs Furynick that the auras for both Hargash and his lieutenant Korlod indicated Lawful Evil alignment.   Fury says “No real surprise there.  He seemed to be exactly who he claimed to be.”  Vincenzo adds “Yes, but he is considerably more polite and articulate than you would expect from an orc leader.  We had better keep a very close eye on him.”

They return to the auction house, and fill the party in on the meeting.   Narg speculates that there will be quite a few guards and servants waiting around outside, and will probably block all traffic on the street.   It is suggested that the entourages and carriages could all be parked in the open land to the north where the hospital will be built.   Mojo says “Oh yeah, we’ll just tell them to go play in the vacant lot.”  Narg says “Wonderful!  We can set up a beer tent for them while they wait.”   Fiona sarcastically comments “Great idea.  Not only are we putting orcs, dwarf and elvan fighters together in the same place, but we’re then going to get them drunk.  I’m sure that won’t lead to any problems.”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 6, 2003)

*Game #14 - 5/04/03*

*Chapter 44, “The Dwarves of Highforge”, July 10th, 1:00 P.M.*

Serita is concerned at the dinner is just a few hours from then, and there are still a great many guest groups who they have not yet met.   She is also concerned about the “most powerful fighter” clue, and decides that the clue could refer to members of the dwarven army from Highforge, who only Hiroshi had met.    She decides to go visit them, being joined by both Timothy and Lothar, a tall dark-skinned member of their ship’s crew.  Lothar is mute, and communicates via his own hang gesture language, which both Serita and Timothy know. 

They soon arrive at the Pick & Runestone, a well constructed stone building in a section of the city comprised of engineers and construction workers.    The building is surrounded by two groups comprised of ten dwarves and two ogres, in two groups of six with each group having distinctly different military-style uniforms.    Serita explains in the Dwarven Language who they are, and that they wish to see the leaders from Highforge.   She then states a greeting to one of the ogre troops in the Ogrish language.   He gives her a puzzled look, and then says in Dwarven that he did not understand what she said.   She apologizes, saying that she had just assumed that he would know Ogrish.  He answers again in dwarvish, stating “I am sorry.  My family has resided in Fort Burin for over 20 generations, and have lost many of the traditions of our native race in that time.”   She offers another apology, saying that it was wrong for her to jump to conclusions.  She adds that her group makes it a point to not hold racist views, and that their ship’s crew includes members of both the lizardman and bugbear races.”

They are soon escorted inside and soon joined by the six visiting dignitaries who will be attending the auction, two pairs of which are wearing the different military uniforms.    The group is led by King Brothamund IV of Highforge, who then introduces his dwarven Treasurer Gecur Goldsmith.  Next he introduces from Fort Drundarr a dwarf named General Hartin Bronzshield and the halfling, Colonel Pellin Bayberry.    He then introduces the ogre, General Trelcart of Fort Burin and his dwarven associate, Colonel Brimdi Strongsword.  Timothy signals his companions that all of their auras, including that of the ogre, indicate lawful good alignment.  

King Brothamund IV explains how he and his companions are actually from three separate but adjacent dwarven Kingdoms.   His own Highforge Kingdom was founded 5,600 years ago by dwarves that had come from Moutaingate, two days ride to the east, which had been nearly destroyed in a war against giants. Fort Drundarr and Fort Burin were established as military outposts near the giant territories, to act as the first defense of the new Kingdom.   Conflict with the giants continued which escalated into an all-our war some 3,800 years ago.   It was then that an unlikely alliance was formed with an army of nearly 2,000 ogres, who were also enemies of the giants, which led to Highforge decimating their opponents.     Following the Giant Wars the King of Highforge chose to reduce the size of his expensive army by 75%.   The Commanders of both forts strongly objected to this, at which time the Highforge King chose to grant both forts their independence, each becoming a city state pledged to mutual military assistance.    

General Trelcart continues the story, stating that “The first King of Fort Burin decided to maintain his army, but had no way to pay for it.   His solution was to declare war on the mountains, using the borrowed Pendant  of Kouvz’d to locate the veins of precious metals.   With a continued alliance with the ogres they were extremely successful, due in part to the strict military discipline applied to the mining operations.   The wealth has required us to maintain a formidable fighting force, as they would otherwise become a target for invaders.  We of the orgrish race continue to comprise about a quarter of the population of Fort Burin.  The many millennia of living in affluence and good health has had the effect of doubling the average natural lifespan of my race.   Duty time for the troops is evenly divided between mining details and fighter training.  All able bodied men are required to serve in the military, and many women of both races also serve.”  

General Bronzeshield of Fort Drundarr continues, stating “Fort Drundarr was initially faced with the same economic hardship as its Fort Burin counterpart , but lacked mountains with precious metals to mine and the only forests and fertile soils were to the east all belonged to Highforge.  The land north and west were still populated remaining bands of giants, so reducing the size of the military was not a viable option.  The King saw the invasion and conquest of the giant lands as the solution to his economic woes.   The other two dwarven Kingdoms felt that our King was stirring up a hornet’s nest, and were further angered when many of their best soldiers resigned to join the Fort Drundarr Army in order to fight giants.   Highforge and Fort Burin ceased all contact with Fort Drundarr because of that”   King Brothamund interjects “That rift was caused as much by your own King’s stubbornness than anything else.  Bronzeshield replies “Okay, fine, let’s not get into that debate again.”  

He continues  “This led to little reward, as the giants had very little wealth to speak of, and their lands were rocky and barren.   Cut off from its dwarven neighbors, the kingdom fell deep into poverty.   For the next two generations the soldiers often went without any pay, and the city itself barely struggled to survive.  That changed when the army finally reached Grey Dragon Lake and the fertile valley surrounding it, the site of an epic dwarven battle 1,500 years earlier.  The land had been originally settled by the Bayberry Clan of halflings, but the giants had forced them out .   The halflings had remained refugees, struggling to stay alive in the mountainous regions a short distance to the south.”  Serita interjects “And you formed an alliance with these halflings?”    

Colonel Bayberry picks up the story, “Yes, our clan had domesticated the Stardoo, a local animal that resembles a cross between a mountain goat and antelope, which we used as mounts.  They could travel quickly over rough terrain, so we acted as scouts, gathering detailed information about the enemy, and working as couriers for the military regiments.  The giants were defeated, and the City of Grey Dragon Lake has now grown to be the second largest community in the Fort Drundarr Kingdom.  Bayberry scouts and couriers remain a key part of every Fort Drundarr military unit.”  Serita says “I have heard of the Stardoo, but have never seen one.  I would love an opportunity to do so.”  Colonel Bayberry says “Then join me after the meal, we have several with us in stables here at the inn.”   

King Brothamund says “Over a millennia ago Fort Drundarr reunified with the other two Kingdoms.  At that ceremony Fort Drundarr present their most precious artifact as a gift to the Highforge King, namely the Axe of Drundarr.   It was unfortunately lost around 225 years ago by my predecessor in a mountain climbing accident.   We thought it was still lost near the summit of Mount Roundtop, until we heard that it was here and to be auctioned off.   Also in the auction is the Maul of Moradin, which had been used by a dwarven hero from Kouvz’d at the final battle at Mountaingate.   The final item of interest to us is the Kouvz’d Pendant, which we would like to return to them.”   

Serita tells them about the ILA, which they state they are already aware of, which is part of the reason they brought a large number of troops.   She then tells them of the clue regarding the strongest fighter.   This leads to a debate between the army officers as to which of them is the strongest, which they resolve through arm wresting contests that the ogre emerges the winner of.  Following the meal the party heads out the stables, where Serita spends a short while looking at the seven Stardoo mounts.       

_[Note: More detail on these three lands and the elvan lands of Silvanost, Mengale and Brondani, can be found at the following Plots & Places thread titled “Kingdoms of the Elves and Dwarves”:_ http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31874
_This particular thread is available to both * Players & Readers *]_


----------



## Silver Moon (May 8, 2003)

*Chapter 45, “Meeting a few more guests and other preparations”, July 10th, 2:00 P.M.*

Serita, Timothy and Lothar next visit the lodgings known as The Wanderer’s Castle, which is another inn that has been converted from a former aristocratic estate.   The group from the Eldamar Lordholding’s capital of Eldamar City are staying there, and only two of the five from that group are at the inn when they stop by.   They meet with Lawton, who is the head of the Eldamar Ruling Council with the title of Lordholder.   With him is Amerikus, a wealthy dwarven merchant.  They warn them about the ILA, and are informed that the group already knows of them, since Amerikus’s daughter Teakas is one of the Queen’s Generals.  Afterwards Timothy informs his friends that Amerikus is of lawful good alignment, while Lawton appears to be lawful neutral.   Serita is not overly surprised at this, reminding them that Lawton was the former Guildmaster of the Eldamar City Thieves Guild.  She says that he can be trusted, that he has previously worked for Queen Jennifer and has also helped their spin-off team, Da’Bears. 

They next go to the Orange Sunset Inn, where two groups from the Heian Empire are staying.   The inn is situated along the southeastern shore of the inner city, on a rocky plateau that is the highest point along the beach.   The inn had been converted from a centuries old five-story high fortress and lighthouse.   The group enters and a female elf looks up from behind a counter and asks “Council Member Serita, how may I be of assistance to you?”   She explains who they wish to see.   A female elf brings them up to the third floor, and has them remove their footwear.    The elf knocks on the door, and then speaks in the Heian language (Japanese) to a pair of oriental human men.

The group are asked to enter the large suite, which has a huge glass picture window on the western wall affording a stunning view of the harbor.    The room is furnished like that of a Heian pagoda, with a low table, straw mats, pillows, paper room dividers and silk wall hangings.   Both Serita and Timothy recall the proper mannerisms and ceremonies from their visit to the Heian Empire the previous autumn, and pay the proper respect to the hosts, with Lothar taking his cues from the others.    The older of the two men introduces himself as Matsimura Wa, Family Elder of the Wa family from the Wa-Kai Province of the Empire.  He introduces the other as a relative of his, Ningyo Wa.   The group are invited to join them for tea.  Timothy signals that both men are of lawful good alignment.  

After the requisite amount of ‘small talk’, Serita broaches the subject of the ILA.  Matsimura states that Hiroshi Mitsubishi has already made them aware of that, which is why they brought with them a trusted elvan associate, who is a skilled bodyguard familiar with both eastern and western culture.   Serita then tells them that Hiroshi himself has been targeted by the ILA, and asks if they might know who would wish to see him dead?   Matsimura is shocked by this, stating that Hiroshi is a man of great honor.   He is unaware of who might wish to harm Hiroshi, stating that he is unaware of the specific politics of the Miyako Province where the Mitusbishi family originate from.   Formal goodbyes are then stated, and the female elf then leads them down the hallway to the other group.

The other group are from the Heian Empire’s capital of Miyako, and consist of the Fujiwara Family Elder, Fujiwara Michinaga, and his associate Sei Shonagon.   Timothy detects the Elder as also being lawful good, but the associate as having a lawful evil aura.   He signals this to his companions.  They keep this visit brief, saying nothing about the ILA, then return to speak again with the Wa family.    Matsimura Wa is shocked to hear that an evil man and possible assassin has infiltrated the Fujiwara clan.   The man is now very afraid, and says that the assassins from his land are known as Ninjas, and that they never work alone.   Serita tries to convince him not to say anything to the other group.   She informs him that she will keep two Heian groups seated apart at the dinner to minimize his future interactions with them..

As they are leaving Serita tells Timothy “This diplomacy stuff is definitely not for me.  I hope we run across someone soon who I will be allowed to kill.”   They head back to the auction house to share this information with Hiroshi.  He tells them that the Fujiwara family trade primarily in agriculture and have little connection to the Mitsubishi family’s interests.   Serita speculates that Hiroshi’s nephew Toshiro being engaged to the Emperor’s daughter might be one reason.  Matsimura had acknowledged that, stating that the Fujiwara family has always been prominent in the Emperor’s court.     The group decides that with a potential assassin present who wants Hiroshi dead, that it would be best for him to not be standing up on the stage as an easy target.  It is decided that he will stay out of sight during the dinner, and then announce the auction rules from the top of the staircase, surrounded by a Wall of Force.   

It is now less than an hour until the first guests will arrive for the dinner.   The room has been arranged with 17 tables with 8 place settings at each.   Each table has been positioned in 20 foot squares, with 3 rows of 5 tables and 2 tables along the north wall between the stage and west wall.   Serita gathers together the Bags of Holding and Helm of Teleportation, then teleports back to the Island to Jerry’s Tavern to get the food and waitresses.   She brings back with her the food and 7 of the oriental girls as well as Vincenzo’s wife Jamie to supervise them.   

Meanwhile, while she was gone Timothy decided to go visit one more guest, who was staying in an aristocratic neighborhood not far away.  He brought with him Lothar and Vincenzo.    They arrive at the Labyrinth Lodge, an ornate brick and wood structure surrounded by vast gardens filled with mazes made from the shrubbery.   The Lodge was originally a private club for aristocrats who enjoyed games and puzzles.   Each of the tables in the main dining area is a different type of game table.    The soon find the person they are seeking, a tan-skinned halfling by the name of Abu, who has listed his title as Puzzlemaster.   Timothy detects his alignment as neutral good, communicating this to the other two.  Abu _(speaking in the voice of the same-named character from “The Simpsons”)_ tells them that he has come to purchase the Puzzle Box (pictured below).   They ask what he knows of it, and he says that it was once the possession of a renowned Puzzlemaster Abu Bin Sala, whose  name he has taken to honor the great one.”  “What exactly does it do?” Vincenzo asks.   

Abu replies “There are many stories about it, some of which may be true and some of which may not.  Most stories say that the item was first made for Abu Bin Sala by Loki, the God of Mischief.   One story says that it will magically appear before those meant to solve it and then vanish into the air once it is solved.  Another story says that if the puzzle is solved it will then grant the solver their greatest wish.   Other stories say that upon solving the puzzle Loki himself will then ask the person a riddle.  Answering it correctly will bring great reward, a wrong answer will result in the person’s death.”  Vincenzo replies “Sounds to me like something you can have.  We don’t want to keep something like that around the house.”  

There is no longer time to go visit the remaining three new guest groups, so they return to the auction house, where the other members of the party are busy determining the seating arrangements for the dinner.  Vincenzo is happy to see his wife again, but she is too busy ordering around the girls to pay any attention to him.  The group is having difficulty working out the seating, trying to figure out how to keep apart the three groups of elves that hate each other while also making sure the orc group isn’t near any of them or the dwarves.  They also work on keeping all potential assassins away from the Queen, as well as where they can easily targeted by their own guards who will be hiding up in the catwalk.    Serita comments that “This seating assignment project is like planning the wedding reception from Hell.”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 12, 2003)

*Game #15 - 5/11/03*

*Chapter 46, “The Guests Arrive”, July 10th, 3:45 P.M.*

Final preparations for the dinner are made.   The catwalk had been decorated with various banners and flags in front of black netting, behind which padded platforms had been set out for the dozen members of the ship’s crew.  This in effect created a ‘duck blind’ above the dining hall, for the fighters to wait with their crossbows and short composite bows.  Lloyd, the ship officer in charge of artillery takes charge of this group, who all get into position.    Ship Captain Jacob takes up position at the top f the stairs near the catwalk.   

The four-armed part-minotaur Cheveyo takes position on stage by the case holding the items.  Fiona decides to also go up to the catwalk, positioning herself near the end by the stairs.   The party members decide where each of them should sit, putting the clerics Vincenzo and Timothy at the table nearest the entrance to the room.   The armed and armored construction workers are set up in pairs consisting of a human and a dwarf at each door.   Hiroshi heads upstairs, along with the crewmember Lothar and Harback, the dwarf fighter/cleric construction worker to guard him. 

Outside, nearly 100 Jawlt Army troops have the whole building surrounded, with a dozen of the army’s best archers up on the roof of the building.   Finally, the gnome prisoner Wobblewick is brought out to the barn, to be guarded by several soldiers and Cassie’s pet Wyvern.  One of the players asks (in an Elmer Fudd voice , pronouncing R’s and L’s as W’s) “Do we really want to leave Wister Wobblewick and a wyvern in one room?”

A carriage arrives with Lord Kindor and council members Ki-Geloryn and Melito.  Ki is given the task of official greeter.  Melito decides to position himself in the table at the far corner of the room.  When is it pointed out that the orc warlord and his party are assigned to that table Melito replies “Good, people will then be watching them rather than me.”    Kindor and Serita position themselves at the table beside the stage, where no guests have been assigned.  

The first to arrive, per their own explicit orders and protocols, are the uppity elves from Silvanost.   The elvan royalty and their bodyguards make their way to the assigned table.   The waitresses immediately serve them baskets of bread, cheeses, and fruit.   Glasses are filled with a barely-alcoholic wine, prompting another player to comment “This really is like a bad wedding.”   

Next to arrive is the orc Hargash and the two orcs and half-ogres of his party.”   Furynick brings them over to the corner table, where he and Melito engage them in conversation.   Hargash stands and walks over the Silvanost table to introduce himself.   The elves are appalled that an orc would even attempt to speak to them, the elvan Queen just saying “Thank you”, and then turning her back.   Ki helps to guide Hargash back to the table before an incident erupts. 

A steady flow of guests follow.   Everyone rises when Queen Jennifer makes her entrance into the room, taking a seat at a table directly in front of the stage.  The arrival of the group from Grenvale, with the wizard Dmitri levitating in the chest of coins that the halfling Treasurer named Tucker insists on using as a chair, reminds Serita that they haven’t made any precautions to prevent guests from casting spells within the building.   She tells Kindor “We’ll have to fix that before the auction itself.”

Among the next guests to arrive are two groups that the party had not yet met.  The first of these is from the land of Draconer, and is comprised of Prince Edmin Drake IV, a 12-year old human, Captain Barigev Oldsmith, a tall and very experienced fighter, and Elinda Shortstrike, a halfling servant.   Timothy checks their auras as being neutral good, lawful good and lawful neutral.   The second group consists a Duchess Alexia Greatwing, from the land of Ladymist, and her three Satyr servants.  She is attired a an elegant emerald green dress, and is wearing a considerable amount of jewelry . Timothy detects a range of alignments from them, being primarily neutral but with hints of both evil and lawfulness.    Timothy is also appalled to discover that Serita has seated them at his table, and is shocked at the rather bawdy and hedonistic table conversation of the satyrs.  

When King Matthan and his companion Thomas Khorram arrive they are escorted to the table at the far corner of the room by Ki and Serita.   Serita tells Matthan that this seating is for his own protection, as they have heard information about an assassination plot against him.   This totally panics the man, who exclaims “Assassins!”.  Serita can’t resist the urge to add to his discomfort , saying  “Don’t worry, we’ve seated a pair of dragons at the table with you as well.”  “Dragons!” Matthan exclaims.   Ki reassures him that they are safe, being good aligned Bronze Dragons.    As they walk away Ki tells Serita “You shouldn’t tease him like that.”  “Killjoy” she replies.

Across the room, Queen Jennifer says to her table companions Narg and Mojo “I should probably go say hello to Matthan.  Would you care to join me?”  Mojo replies “Let’s wait.  I think I need to get a few more drinks into me before I meet your husband.”   Narg tells Mojo “Take it easy, we don’t want to cause trouble.”   Mojo replies “If I was going to do any harm to him I wouldn’t be drinking.   The alcohol might unsteady my aim.”  

Meanwhile, Ki and Furynick have their hands full keeping Hargash under control, and he is continually leaving his seat to go say hello to the other guests.   He takes a particular interest in the young Prince Drake, whose bodyguard Captain Oldsmith protectively moves to stand between them.    Most disconcerting is that Hargash continues to be polite, courteous and friendly to everyone he meets, even those who want nothing to do with him. 

Among the last to arrive is the other group that the party had not met, a quartet of gnomes from the land of Kalephornyah.   Ki announces their names and titles as Sovereign Ruler Knavadah, Sovereign Spouse Dahkohtah, Sovereign Heir Jeremiah Q. Wildwanderer III, and Lord Chamberlain Namfoodle.  Both Mojo and Serita recognize the young boy’s name , as the owner of Jerry’s Tavern back on their island is a gnome named Jeremiah Q. Wildwanderer II.     The two decide to go speak to them. 

They being with small talk, asking why they have come to the auction.   The Sovereign Ruler says “Heard there was going to be some interesting items.   I thought I might be fun to watch how high the bidding gets on the Rock Hammer of Bold Edgar.”   Namfoodle interjects “Yeah, especially since I have the real one,” as he holds up an exact duplicate of the other two that they have seen.”   Both Serita and Mojo laugh at this.  

Mojo then tells Knavadah “I believe that I used to adventure with both your father and brother.”  “You knew my brother Knebrskah?  I hear that he died valiantly.”  ‘Yeah, well you hear a lot of things,” Mojo replies.   “What happened to him?” Serita asks.  Mojo answers “It was back with the Liebercrantz group.  An ogre mage froze him to death, and they decided to leave him that way.  He’s now used as a plant stand in the main hallway.”    

Serita then asks Knevadah “And do you know where your father is?”   Knevadah replies “Last I heard he was running a tavern somewhere in this Lordholding.   We checked into the One-eyed Gnome Tavern here in the city, assuming that it was my father’s, but proprietor turned out to be a different one-eyed gnome.   We hope to find him before we head back, as he’s never met his grandson.”  “Well, good luck,” Serita says, and leads Mojo away from the table.   Mojo asks “Shouldn’t we tell him?”  Serita, who has never like Jerry, simply answers “No.  Do you really want more gnomes visiting our island?”  Mojo answers “Okay, you’ve got a good point.”  

The next-to-last guests to arrive are the bronze dragons, in their twelve-foot tall humanoid dragon forms.   There is a nasty exchange near the door as Dutchess Greatwing and her satyr companions jump to their feet, and she exclaims in a venomous voice “What are they doing here!”   The female dragon Katarensela cranes her head in the Duchess’s direction, and sweetly replies “We are here to prevent you from acquiring the gem that you seek.”   The satyrs all state profanities in response, and reach for their weapons.   Both Timothy and Vincenzo physically move themselves between them, and Vincenzo tries to calm everyone down.   Ki ushers the dragons in the direction of their own table, as the dragon Ssiralkoth nods towards Timothy.   The cleric heads over and the dragon whispers to him  “Be careful.  She is part green dragon.”  

The final group to arrive, per their own explicit orders and protocols,  are the elves from Mengale.   Kindor then rises, welcomes everyone present, then announces “Due to the presence of  clergy from a number of different churches there will not be a spoken prayer, but I ask instead  that everyone present observe a moment of silence so that each of us can say our own silent prayers to our respective gods and goddesses.   After a few minutes of quiet, Kindor then announces “The Bidders’ Dinner will now be served.”  He sits, and Serita states “Very well done, dear.”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 16, 2003)

*Chapter 47, “The Dinner, the Preview and a Dwarven Target”, July 10th, 5:00 P.M.*

The dinner in served family style, with bowls and plates of the various courses brought to the tables.   Several of the guests appear upset over the informal way the meal is served.   Things continue without incident.   At one point the gnome Knevadah gestures for Serita to come over to his table.   He holds up a piece of meat and says “Okay, come clean.  I know my father’s recipe for marinated beef when I taste it.  Where is he?”  Serita is vague in her answer.  He says “Look, I demand to see the chef right now!”   Serita gets Jamie to go speak to him, without explaining to her his relationship to Jerry.   Jamie politely explains that the individual who cooked that particular dish is not present, but that if there is a problem she will be happy to bring him something else.”  

Near the end of the meal Colonel Tenbar enters the room with a serious look on his face.   He walks along the side wall to one of the rooms, getting Lannon, Timothy and Vincenzo to join him.   Both Serita and Kindor make their way over as well.   He instructs Vincenzo “Go get your wife.  I need her too.”  Vinnie says “She’s a busy cooking.  I don’t disturb her when she’s a cooking things.”  Tenbar says “It’s very important!”  Vincenzo turns to Timothy and says “Go and getta my wife.”   Timothy does so.

Once all seven are in the room Tenbar has the door shut.  “What’s going on?” Kindor asks.   Tenbar says to Timothy “Do that aura thing of yours on those three,” gesturing to Jamie, Serita and Vincenzo.   “They look okay,” Timothy replies.   Tenbar then turns to Kindor and says “Ask her something that only she would know?”   Before Kindor can reply Serita looks to him and replies “Left ankle”.   The Lordholder blushes, and says “It’s her.”   Vinnie declares “I don’t want to know.”  

Tenbar then tells them “There was a jailbreak.  Three people disguised as Jamie, Vincenzo and Serita went to the military area and helped Darlene escape.   The Serita was very convincing, looking exactly like you and did two druidic transformations.   “The Crimson Hawk Serita?”  Vincenzo questions.   Serita explains to Tenbar that there is another Serita, from an alternative timeline, living on this world and working with the Church of Loviatar _[From Module # 64 ,”What if Denny Had Lived?”]_ 

“What exactly happened?” Timothy asks.   He replies “Serita flew in as a white dragon and then transformed, followed shortly thereafter with the arrival of a carriage with Vincenzo and Jamie.  She was insistent that they needed to see the prisoner immediately, and had been sent by Kindor.  Once with Darlene, Vincenzo cast a Heal spell on her, repairing her wounds.   The Army Major in charge was familiar with your team, and realized that Vincenzo was not high enough in level to cast that particular spell, and sounded the alarm.   

A fight followed, and Darlene jumped out a window and then disappeared.   The other two women both transformed into bats and flew away.  We caught the man, and have stripped him of his disguise, a fake beard and a lot of padding.”  “Hey!” Vinnie exclaims.   Tenbar describes the man, and Kindor says “Sounds like the one they call the Bishop, who Kindor had appointed Regent of Eldamar.”   Tenbar says “I though so too.”  Kindor says “After the meal we should have the current Eldamar Lordholder come and confirm that.  We can question the prisoner then.”  

Tenbar departs and the others return to their seats.   Moments later two of the guards come back through the front door, and ask both Vincenzo and Timothy to quickly come to one of the rooms off from the hallway.  Being at the table closest to the door they are able to slip out without creating a scene.   They enter the room to see a dying Tenbar lying on a cot with a pair of crossbow bolts sticking out of him, one in the leg the other in the side.   Each cleric works on a different wound, extracting the bolt, taking off his armor and then casting Neutralize Poison over each of the wounds.   A guard is sent to discreetly get Kindor and Serita. 

Serita checks the clerics’ work on the wounds and then examines the bolts.   She confirms that both were hollow, with spring mechanisms to inject the poison through the points.   She notes that the bolts are of two different types of construction and the poisons appear to be different as well.  “Not surprising, they came from two different directions” a barely conscious Tenbar mutters.  “What happened?”  Kindor asks.   The dwarf replies “I had just exited the building and was heading towards the carriage when the first one hit my side, followed by another in the leg.  Serita comments “If these poisons are what I suspect they are it is a good thing the clerics were right by the door, otherwise you’d now be dead.”    Kindor asks several guards and Timothy to stay with him, saying “We’ll deal with this once the guests are all gone.”

The meal concludes, and the auction item preview begins.   Hiroshi walks out to the landing at the top of the stairs, introduces himself as the auctioneer, and then explains the auction rules.   There will be an ownership hearing where anyone with a claim to an item on the afternoon at 3:00 in the afternoon on the 12th.   The ownership will be decided by an impartial panel of three judges.  No spell use of any kind is to be allowed, nor will any weapons be allowed into the building, at either the hearing or auction.  Anyone violating those rules will be ejected.  

The auction will take place at 7:00 in the evening on the 13th.  All items will have a reserve starting price, and bidding will be in increments of 100 gold pieces.   To place a bid the person must stand and announce the bid amount, and remain standing unless they wish to drop out of the bidding.   Jawlt residents will not be allowed to bid at the auction, however have been given the opportunity to submit sealed bids.  These will not be opened until the bidding on each item has ended.  Payments by the winners are due on the 14th, and which time the person will be given the items.   

He then gestures to the stage, gesturing for Cheveyo to hold up each group of item as they are named one up for the audience to see.  Having four arms, Cheveyo is able to hold up to three at a time, and gesture to them with his fourth hand.  Hiroshi announces “A 20,000 gold minimum bid is set for the Pick Axe of Bold Edgar and Puzzle Box of Abu Bin Sala.”   Lannon notices that the gnome Namfoodle is holding a clear gem up to his eye, and looking at the items through it.  

Hiroshi continues “A 40,000 gold minimum bid is set for the Axe of Drundarr, for the Blood Stone of Kryamus, and for the Gem of Tiaga.”  At a table in the back of the room Baron Te’Col stands, and announces  “That is not the true Gem of Tiaga.  It is a phony.”   Hiroshi says “Sir, you will have an opportunity to state whatever claim you have regarding the items two days from now.  In the meanwhile I would asks that you please take your seat so that we can continue.”  The man slowly sits down, an angry scowl on his face. 

The auctioneer states “A 60,000 gold minimum bid is set for the Finder’s Stone Prototype, for Lavender Mary’s Dress, and for the Ring of Fortune.   An 80,000 gold piece minimum bid is set for Lady Natasha’s Egg, for the Pendant of Kovuz’d, and for the Sage’s Stone.   A 100,000 gold piece minimum bid is set for the Cloudland’s Pendant, for the Fire Ring of Gaeldor, and for the Sphinx of Ul Bakak.  A 120,000 gold piece minimum bid is set for Moradin’s Maul, and for the Stone of Llyr.   The preview is now completed.”   Hiroshi quickly retreats back to a second floor room.   Kindor then stands and thanks everyone for attending the dinner.  The doors in the back of the room are opened for people to exit from.    Kindor approaches Lawton from Eldamar and asks him to stick around.  

Lannon quickly hurries out to catch up with Namfoodle.   He introduces himself by name and title, and then asks the gnome “What exactly did you see with your gem?”  The gnome replies “I’m sorry to tell you this, but you’ve been robbed.  All of those items are fakes.”   Lannon answers “We know that.  We’ve got the real ones in a safe place.”  The gnome replies “It had better be.  Half of the items used to belong to me, until a certain individual replaced them with replicas, and then later came back and stole the replicas.”   Lannon says “This individual wouldn’t happen to be named Wobblewick?”  Namfoodle relies “Yeah, Wister Wobblewick,” and then spits on the ground to show his contempt for the other gnome.   Lannon answers “Don’t worry , he’s not going anywhere.  Right now we have a wyvern sitting on him.”  “Great!” the gnome exclaims.  

Back inside, the guests have left, and the party go to check on Tenbar.   Hiroshi tells him “Welcome to the target club.”  Tenbar answers “I’d prefer not to join, if you don’t mind.”  “Too late,” Mojo quips.   The group discuss what happened, commenting that nothing else seemed to happen during the dinner to indicate a target.   Serita speculates “Yeah, and the head of the Jawlt Army could be perceived as the “Most Powerful Fighter in the City.  The jailbreak must have been to get him to come here to the dinner as the signal.”   Hiroshi postulates “Well, at least two of the assassins watching this building interpreted it as that, whether is was the real clue or not.”   The party decide to have Tenbar stay with them as a guest until further notice.   Kindor asks “Does Anyone want to join me to go talk to the prisoner?”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 18, 2003)

*Chapter 48, “The Prisoner", July 10th, 7:00 P.M.*

The group of Kindor, Lannon, Mojo, Serita, Timothy, and the Eldamar Lordholder Lawton arrive at the military area at the northernmost point of the inner city.   They travel through the fortress to the dungeon level, where the prisoner sits tied, bound, and surrounded by six high-ranking officers of the Jawlt Army.   Lawton immediately confirms “Yes, that is definitely the Bishop.”   Mojo draws his sword, and threatens then man, telling him to “Talk, or I’ll kill you.”   When there is no immediate response Mojo prepares to swing, but Timothy intervenes, pointing out to Mojo that the man can’t speak because he is currently wearing a gag.   “You spoil all my fun,” Mojo replies.   Lawton whispers to Serita and Lannon “Your version of Good Cop, Bad Cop?”    “More like Good Cop, Homicidal Maniac,” the dwarf replies. 

Kindor moves to remove the gag, but also tells Mojo “Keep the sword handy.  If he even attempts to cast a spell stop him.”   Serita walks up behind him, striking the man on the head with the Rod of Cancellation, and says, “That should take care of him trying spells.”   Mojo says “Okay, talk.”   The man replies “You wouldn’t believe me if I told you the truth.”  “Try us,” Serita answers.  The Bishop looks at Timothy, says “You…Cleric,” saying the word with maximum disdain in his voice.   “What?” Timothy asks.   Serita interjects “I think he’s asking you to cast a Detect Lie to verify what he has to say.”    Timothy begins the spell.

The Bishop then tells them that the High Priestess Pamela sent him and the others to Jawlton.  “Yeah, your sister sent you, we figured that out already.  Why?” Serita states.  He answers “To prevent the Queen from being assassinated.”   “What!” Mojo exclaims.   The Bishop tells them “A former member of the Halla Thief and Assassins Guild plans to assassinate Jennifer, and let the ILA take the blame.  Pamela believes that only Darlene can stop the assassin, and I concur with that, which is why is was necessary for us to rescue her.”   Timothy verifies that 

Kindor and Mojo demand to know more about this assassin, but the Bishop says he is not at liberty to divulge that information.  Serita interjects “You don’t have to.  It is obviously Annette of Kaloon, formerly Annie of Halla.”  The Bishop won’t confirm or deny that.    Mojo says “Why would Pamela want Jennifer alive?”  “She must think she can exploit her at some time in the future,” Serita says.   Mojo replies “She’s mistaken.  The only one the Queen owes any favors to is me.”   Kindor looks at him quizzically, and says, “How do you figure that?   If memory serves, Pamela was the person who resurrected Jennifer after she was killed by you Mojo.”  The fighter replies “That happened a long time ago, a lot has changed since then.”   

Serita states “That doesn’t make any sense.  If they weren’t here to do us harm then why did they attack us so viciously?”   The Bishop says, “They didn’t attack you.  You attacked them.  They were just trying to get away.”   “They almost killed me!” Mojo exclaims.  “Should we really hold that against them?” Lannon mutters.   Kindor tells the Bishop “Here’s what I’m going to do.  Since you didn’t come here to harm anyone I won’t charge you with any crimes in Jawlt.   I still don’t want you here, so I’ll have you extradited in the morning.”    The gag is placed back on him, and the guards are instructed to watch him closely.

The group leaves the room and head back to the carriages.  “You’re actually going to let him go?” Lannon asks.   Kindor replies “I agreed to not charge him here and would extradite him.  I never said anything about where I would extradite him to.    You’ll recall that seven years ago he helped to assassinate Sir Edward of the East Lordholding Land of Plantaginet.    Edward was resurrected later, and still rules Plantaginet, which is where I will be sending the Bishop.  Edward can then decide what to do with him.”   “I like the way you think” Mojo comments.

Meanwhile, across town at the Full Tankard Tavern, stealth team members Blip, Cassie, Lono and Mark are waiting for the clue to the next target.   Cassie looks around the rather filthy building, situated not far from the docks, and asks, “Has this place changed any since Narg’s bachelor party?”  Lono replies “I’m not sure.  I don’t remember much of that evening.”  “Me either,” Mark states.    

The tavern is rather crowded, with about fifty patrons, spread out throughout the room.   Most are either alone or in small groups, and there is minimal interaction.   About the only activity in the room is a pair of men playing darts.    The party takes their time consuming the beverages, noticing that most other patrons are as well.    

They are there for several hours, until around 10:30 P.M. when several of the patrons begin to file out.   “Did me miss something?” Blip asks.   “Must have,” Lono comments.   Cassie notices that people leaving are all going past the east wall before departing.   “Let’s see what they’re looking at,” she comments.    They then notice that people are glancing at the dartboard.  Stuck into the board are three lilac-colored darts, two on the number ‘3’, the other on the number ‘20’.    

They return to the Magical Stone Inn, where they brainstorm about what the numbers mean, but can’t think of anything significant.   A note is written out which Cassie’s owl then flies over to the auction house.   Tenbar and Melito are still there with the party, and Serita read them the note.   An odd look crosses Melito’s face.  “Does that mean anything to you?” Lannon asks.    He replies “Yes, but it would only have meaning to someone familiar with the ILA.   This is the 23rd ILA convention.   The 20th convention was held during the year 1003 on the Aldornian calendar.   The other ‘3’ would indicate that the person who came in 3rd Place during that convention is the target.”   “And that would be you?” Serita ponders.  “Yes,” Melito replies. 

“Wait a minute, are you saying that you used to kill people for sport?” Mojo quips.   Melito replies “You need to understand, while I’ve never been an assassin, I did run the thief and assassins guild, so had a reputation to maintain.”   He thinks a minute, and says “And Mojo, you’re hardly what I’d call a pacifist.”   Mojo replies “I only kill people I have a very good reason.  Like if they’re evil, or if they tick me off, or if they spill my drink.”  

Melito then points out that “This could change things.  We didn’t originally plan to try to get the ILA leaders because we were afraid of angering them, and making either me or you targets.”  Lannon finishes the through “Which we now are, so what’s stopping us.”   “Any idea where we’d find these leader?”  Timothy asks.    Melito says “I know where at least one is staying, possibly two.  They never have more than two in one place, so if they are captured a majority will still be free to judge the convention.   When Lady Moorehead returned to the city from the funeral I spoke to her.   A group of these assassins are at her estate holding her husband and servants as hostage, and this group includes the small ILA leader.   When I spoke to her she asked me to get something to her.”

“What?” Fiona inquires.   He replies “A bottle, which the mage’s guild has.  It has her powers stored in it.”  “Powers?” Timothy interjects.   He replies “Yes.  She fell in love with Lord Moorehead fifteen years ago, and was required to take mortal form to marry him.  She was originally a Djinni."   Timothy’s player comments “And I’ll bet his name is 'Tony'.  Serita’s player says “Just what we need, references to bad 1960’s television shows.”

Melito comments that “To save her husband from these assassins she is willing to return to being one again, although she would then be required to leave.”  “Yeah, and probably then come live on our Island, I know how these things work,” Mojo states.   Serita ponders “Maybe we can rescue them without her needing to do that.”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 20, 2003)

*Game #16 - 5/18/03*

_The game begins with the DM’s wife taking a half gallon of ‘Forbidden Chocolate Explosion’ ice cream out of the freezer, to get herself a bowl of it.   She discovers the box is almost empty and begins to berate her husband for having gotten into it.   The other players conclude that this particular flavor of ice cream gets its name because “He is forbidden to have it, and she explodes when she catches him.”_

Chapter 49, “The Royal Meeting,” July 11th, 1019, 12:00 A.M. 

A midnight meeting is held at the Ancient Keep.   At the conference table is Queen Jennifer.  Seated on one side of the table are her five military advisors: Generals Aaron, Mojo, and Teakas, plus Admirals Kindor and Matthan.   On the opposite side of the table Jawlt Council Members Ki-Geloryn, Lannon, Narg and Serita, plus the priest Timothy.   The Queen is wearing her Assassin Detection sword, and she then has Timothy check the alignment auras of everyone present, to confirm their identities.  

Matthan is glaring at the Silver Moon Adventurers present, to which Narg replies “What are you looking at?”   Matthan points to the Jawlt Council Members and states “They are not the Queen’s military leaders, they shouldn’t be here.”   Kindor interjects “Matthan, Show them some respect.  For the second night in a row they’ve kept your miserable little hide from being assassinated.”  Serita says “Let’s stop doing that.”   Mojo begins to say something, but is silenced by a stony stare from the Queen who mouths the words “Shut Up” at him. 

Jennifer restores the meeting to order, telling everyone to calm down.   She then turns the floor over to Kindor, who informs everyone assembled about the ILA convention, that Hiroshi and Melito are designated targets, and that Tenbar and the guest Grediwal Llyr are possible targets.   He then announces “We have also uncovered others are in the city planning assassinations of their own, hoping to have the ILA get blamed.   One of these plots is against the Queen, the other against the King.”   

The Queen states “Yes, and Matthan, both of these other plots have been initiated by the people who you appointed as the Regents of your Lordholdings, namely my two rivals for your hand.   Lady Darlene is involved in the plot to kill you, while Lady Annette is trying to kill me.   “Gee Matthan, you sure can pick’em,” Serita comments.    Narg asks the King “Is there any kind of dog you won’t lie down with?”  As an afterthought he turns to Jennifer and adds “No offense Queenie.”   

Kindor continues, stating “We have caught and questioned two of their co-conspirators.   Apparently Lady Annette, for some reason I can’t fathom, is in love with you Matthan and wishes the Queen to be out of the way.   Her boss Pamela disagrees, and sent the others to stop her.  Pamela also instructed them to assassinate you.”  He then slides a metal vial across the table to the King, instructing him to open it very carefully.   The King does so, seeing that it is filled with a clear granule substance. 

Kindor continues “The vial contains a lethal poison known as Zedradine.   A day ago we arrested your friend Lady Antoinette Khorram.   While you and her husband were at the dinner I had their lodgings searched, which is where we found that along with a variety of other things.   We’ve now questioned her again, and it turns out that she is a Priestess of Loviatar.  That big gaudy gold ring of hers is hollow, and she was planning to use it to add the poison to your beverage during the meal tonight, per the instruction of your former top advisor, the High Priestess Pamela.”   Serita shakes her head, and says “Matthan, you are an absolute schmuck!”  Narg then tells him “You continue to surround yourself with the scum of the earth.  How can you be the King if you are as dumb as a stump?”

“Enough!” the Queen states.  She then turns to her husband and asks “How did you get involved with the Khorrams?”  Matthan meekly replies “I was in desperate need of Lord Khorram’s assistance.   At the coronation it was announced that a counterfeiting ring existed on the continent.   I discovered that Pamela was the one responsible, using her role as my advisor and treasurer to issue the false currency.   That is why I dismissed her and her friends.”  “You just let them go?” Aaron questions.    Matthan replies “Yes, it was the only way to keep things quiet.  If it became known that my lands were insolvent it would have been the ruin of the royal family.   I needed a quick influx of real currency to stabilize things, and Lord Khorram had the necessary funding and willingness to help.”   “Ah, so he’s your loan shark,” Serita states.  Matthan reluctantly answers “Yes.”   

After a long pause Serita then says to Matthan “Please tell me that your son didn’t get your brains.”  Narg tells the King “You should have listened to me four years ago when I warned you about associating with them.”  Kindor interjects “Narg, that was seven years ago.”   Narg answers “Really?  Seven years ago?  Are you sure?”   Matthan still has a dumb look on his face, still processing what Serita had just said and mutters in a panicked voice “My son..”    Jennifer tells him “Relax, he’s *not* where you think he is.   I didn’t send him to that boarding school of Pamela’s, the Prince there is one of my guards polymorphed to look like Matthew.   Don’t you *ever* tell this to *anybody*, but he is attending the school on Silver Moon Island.”   “Yeah, he’s safe with his *Godmother*” Serita exclaims while pointing to herself.   Narg adds “And let me tell you right now, he throws one heck of a curve ball.   I helped teach him that.”   

While Matthan is still reeling from all of these revelations, the Queen gives Mojo another “Keep your trap shut” look, and then tells Matthan “And that ship you are staying on is no longer safe for you.   Those military officers worked for Pamela, and maybe still do.   The same is true with all of the guards and servants back at your castle.   I would suggest that you remain here, this inn has some extra rooms.   We should also sit together at the auction, to give the appearance that we have reconciled.   When I leave Jawltorn you can return with me to the city of Karjjil Valley, and I will do my best to keep Pamela from killing you.  I do not want my son to be without a father.”   Narg adds “Yeah, it’s only because of that kid that we haven’t dealt with you long ago.”  Matthan looks towards Jennifer and nods his head in agreement to what she has suggested. 

Kindor announces “That being said, the Silver Moon Adventurers and I really need to get going.  We have to increase security due to this ILA threat.”   Mojo is clearly upset at being forced to leave while Matthan gets to stay.    Kindor ushers the five adventurers back to the carriage and  they head back to the auction house.  “Why’d she have to do that” Mojo mutters.  “Oh don’t pout,” Serita tells him.    Kindor states “She was just fixing a problem we helped create in the first place.  Twice now we have changed the puppeteer pulling his strings, and both times someone just as bad moved in to fill the vacuum.   Jennifer will know what to do with him, and this means that she now has complete control over three Lordholdings rather than one.”  

Kindor then says “There is, however, one piece of information from Lady Khorram that I neglected to mention in the meeting.    Pamela sent her to assassinate Matthan, but also sent her with a “Raise Dead” scroll.   Lady Khorram was to then bring him back, to further gain his trust and solidify her hold on him.   Plus, being poisoned at a dinner that I hosted and which you guys catered, he would have blamed us, which also would have played into Pamela’s hands.”   

Narg interjects “Hey, this means that we can now shut down Pamela’s church once and for all.  Matthan’s army was the only thing stopping us.”   Serita adds “Yes, but I am a druid, and we need to maintain a balance.   If we take out her church we should counter it by also eliminating  the church of Ukko.”  “She’s got a point,” Mojo states.  “Sounds good to me,” Narg adds.   “HEY!” Timothy yells.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 22, 2003)

Chapter 50, “The Most Powerful Fighter”, July 11th, 9:00 A.M. 

The party again discuss the clue as to who the ‘most powerful fighter in the city’ might be in reference to.   It occurs to Narg that they may have been interpreting it wrong, that ‘powerful’ might refer to fighter experience level rather than political power.   He asks “Doesn’t this city have a fighter’s guild?”   Tenbar answers “Yes, here in the inner city.  There is also a Fighting Man’s Association” in the outer city.  “Probably where the real fighters hang out,” Furynick interjects.    Narg grabs Furynick, Jacob and Mojo to accompany him there.  Serita insists on also joining.  “You’re not a fighter!” Furynick interjects.  “No, I’m a Jawlt official,” she replies.  The others decide not to argue.  

The Fighting Man’s Association (FMA) is situated in the west outer city, in a part of the city filled with  armor and weapon shops.    It consists of three different sections.  The first area is a large stone auditorium-style building housing a number of different sparring areas and an indoor archery range.    The street-side wall of the building has multiple barn-style doors, all of which are currently open.   In front of the doorways are benches, presently occupied by dozens of young boys who are watching the various weapons training by approximately thirty men inside.   Next to that is a stone four-story building with the sign ‘FMA Offices’ above the door.   On the other side of that is a private tavern, sporting the sign ‘FMA Member’s Only’ above its door.   Narg says “This goes against my basic nature, but let’s check out the office first.”

They are soon in the company of the FMA President, a large muscular human by the name of Angus McLeod.  He warmly greets Furynick, assuming him to be the leader of the group.  The party introduce themselves, and he doesn’t appear to recognize any of their names.  He asks them about membership, with them explaining they are working for the city and are seeking information.   Asking about experience, it is determined that Angus is at 8th level, and that the highest ranking member is 11th level, but that he is getting on in years and is semi-retired.  

Next the party head back to the inner city to the Fighter’s Guild.    It is comprised of a stone three-story building.   Like the FLA, it is surrounded by armor shops, but unlike the other has no practice hall or tavern.   It’s president is named Lord Orson, and he not only recognizes the party and calls them by title but is honored that they have come for a visit.  He offers Narg and Mojo honorary memberships, agreeing not to charge them dues until the second or third year.   

When asked about experience he proudly proclaims that he is 1 of 16 members between the 9th and 13th level.   The highest is identified as Lord William Horace, the Guild’s Vice President.  Serita asks “Are you aware of anyone currently in the city who might even have more experience?”  He answers, “Well yes, there is a 15th level fighter currently visiting.  We were supposed to dine with him last night but he was unable to attend.”   Questioning further, they find out that the fighter in question was auction guest Captain Barigev Oldsmith of Draconer.   The dinner appointment was made by a Mr. James Thomson.  The 8 Guild Officers had waited for him at the nearby Sword & Scabbard Tavern, but the Captain stood them up.    They next check the tavern, finding that nothing out-of-the-ordinary occurred the prior evening. 

The group next head over to the Hero’s Half, a fairly large tavern and inn situated on the western shore of the inner city, by a 30 foot high cliff overlooking the river.    The party has a large dining room heading out onto a wooden deck above the river.    Narg and Serita identify themselves and state they are looking for the group from Draconer.   The manager states “Of course.  You got here quickly.”  “Quickly?” Furynick states.   “Dummy up,” Mojo mutters to him.  The manager continues “It pleases me to see the level of importance that Kindor puts upon the safety of his guest, sending two Council Members to investigate the incident.”   

They are led to the room with Captain Oldsmith, young price Taran and his halfling servant Elinda Shortstrike, who recognize the party from the night before.   “Would you please tell us what happened?”   Oldsmith says “We were dining downstairs when a pair of ruffians attempted to harm my young charge.   They came up from behind, but I saw them with my peripheral vision and I countered their attack.”   “Peripheral vision?” the one-eyed Furynick asks.  “Forget it,” Mojo tells him.   The Captain continues the colorful tale of his single-handedly fighting off both men, using his sword on one and shield on the other.   One was rendered unconscious, the other ran away.  The Prince was unharmed. 

Narg and Serita explain briefly about the ILA and tell the Captain that is was probably him and not the boy who was the target.   The Captain is relieved to hear that, stating that the Prince’s safety is his only concern, and how he is more that capable to deflecting any further attacks.  Mojo mutters to Narg “And who would attack him when he has his ego to hide behind.”  

Serita explains that they are taking every necessary precaution to protect the guest.  The Captain replies “Well I would certainly hope so.  Why back in Draconer we would never stand for this.”  Mojo says “Well, I don’t know how things are done in your land of Pooh Corner, but we have everything under control here.”   

Jacob asks them about which item are the seeks from the auction.  The young price explains that they are seeking the Ring of Fortune, which grants the wearer luck, that it once belonged to his great Uncle.   He explains that the Uncle was a diplomat, who also gambled heavily, which is what led to the ring being lost.   Serita burst out laughing, saying “He gambled away the ring! That doesn’t sound very lucky to me.”   The Prince explains that the Uncle actually won the game, and was assassinated shortly thereafter, probably by one of the losers.  That was when the ring vanished.  “Still doesn’t sound like it brought him much luck,” Furynick comments.   The Prince explains that the Ring does indeed bring luck, but only can be used once a day, and the Uncle had already used it for the card game.

They head to the military area, and question the man who the Captain had knocked out with his shield.   They find out that he is one of three sailors from a merchant ship who had been well paid to “play a joke” on the Captain.  They were only supposed to disturb his meal, and had not been told to expect him to fight back.  The skirmish ended before the third member of their team even got to join in.   The group tell him he is lucky to still be alive, that his opponent was a 15th level fighter.    

The others decide to head back to the auction house, but Serita chooses to head over to the nearby Red Lance Tavern , where the group from the desert kingdom of Ul Bakak is staying.  She finds that they are as uppity, self-righteous and obnoxious as before.    The translator for the Mage’s Guild is at his wits end.   He translates for her, and it is obvious that the Pharaoh and his priests have no interest in auction rules, expecting to just trade the riches they brought for the Sphinx.   She makes arrangements to have these riches appraised prior to the auction.   

Word reaches the party early in the evening that Captain Barigev Oldsmith is dead.  The party investigate at the Hero’s Half, finding that the section of dining room deck that the Captain had walked upon collapsed.  Wearing his full plate mail, he quickly sank to the river bottom, and is presumed to have drowned.   A group of Jawlt Navy sailors are currently searching for the body, but have not found it yet.    

The group find that the beam beneath that part of the deck had been sawed through, with evidence of wires and a brace having been attached to it.   They conclude that the breakfast skirmish was probably a diversion to temporarily empty the deck and create a distraction while the beam was cut by either a magical saw or spell.    A sailor from a river barge also reports having seen someone by the shore toss a net over the Captain as he struck the water.  

“What about the Prince?” Serita asks.   Mojo’s player, who manages a comic-book store and has just come from a long day at work says “He’s a 12-year-old kid. I say we kill him.”    The party head upstairs to question Prince Taran and his other companion.  They find that the halfling is and has always been the boy’s true bodyguard.   The party question how effective a guard she really is, as she is used to “Draconer Rules”, where all fights are resolved through honorable one-on-one duals.    She asks the party for a refund of the 2,000 Gold Pieces they paid for the Captain to attend the auction, which   Serita flatly refuses.  As they leave Narg mutters “Just like a halfling.  They lose their greatest fighter, and all she can think of is money.”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 24, 2003)

Chapter 51, “Back to the Cemetery”, July 11th, 6:00 P.M. 

The stealth team has spent the day attempting to discover the final clue to the primary target.   They have been less than successful, having picked up a number of rumors, but nothing that materialized to anything definitive.    One rumor they hear is that a gargoyle-type creature was spotted at dawn flying near the Caretaker’s House at the Jawltorn Cemetery.     The own Deanna conveys this to Serita, who sends back the reply “Check it out.”

The two newcomers, Darrius and Charen, are both still off following up on a lead about the female ILA leader, and the others decide not to wait, as they would prefer to not be in a cemetery after dark.    A short while later they approach the gates, and head up the walkway to the large black wooden structure.    “How should we do this?” Mark asks.   “Why don’t we knock,” Aradyn suggests.   “Doesn’t sound very stealthy to me,” Blip replies.     Blip and Cassie decide to wait outside, and send the male half-elf and elves to talk directly to the Caretaker.    They keep the building in sight, but also check out the surrounding carriage house and supply buildings. 

They knock on the door, which is answered by the same tall thin human attired in dark clothing as directed them to the Moorehead funeral two days earlier.    They are all still wearing the same disguises they had on then, however the man gives no hint of recognition.    They say they were sent out by the city to investigate any strange happenings.    He invites them inside, and ushers them into a study, the room decorated in somber tones.  They are invited to sit.  

The Caretaker asks if they would like to make funeral arrangements for themselves or a loved one.   Lono quips “What about Serita?  I’d love to arrange her funeral.”   Aradyn replies “No, he said us or a loved one.  I don’t think I’d put her in either category.”   

Getting back to the subject at hand, they say that they are following up on a report of a gargoyle in the vicinity.   He says that there is nothing of that sort around.   He assures them that his cemetery has no undead what-so-ever in it.   They have a reputation to maintain, and the clergy of the city’s various churches frequently visit to ensure that there are no undead present.  Lono comments “Right, the priests regularly come in and spray for ghosts and ghouls.”  Aradyn comments about Gargoyles being a type of stone-bodied monster and not undead. 

The Caretaker reiterates that “There is absolutely nothing of that sort here.  I maintain a clean cemetery.”   He tells them that “Children often have overactive imaginations.  I suspect that some young boys must have seen carvings or sculpture on some headstones or mausoleums and imagined that is being this gargoyle.   “We never said the report came from a child,” Aradyn states. 

“What has gone on here today?” Mark asks.    He says that it has been a quiet day, with no funerals, which is a welcome change given that both of the prior days included services for members of two of the cities prominent families.    “Who?” Lono asks.    The Caretaker tells them that the Moorehead family had services for a great aunt on the 9th, while Lord Kingsbury of the Kingsbury family was laid to rest on the 10th.    “Where exactly?” Aradyn asks, and the Caretaker points to the approximately locations of a map of each family plot.   The man assures them that everything is fine and peaceful at the cemetery.  

They depart, and then meet up with the girls.    They relate what was said, with Mark commenting that he was surprised the man did not recognize any of them from before, and they certainly gave him an opportunity to say something after the Moorehead funeral was brought up.  Aradyn says “Hold on.  Lono mentioned Serita’s name, and he showed no recognition of it either.   Since he works with all of the city’s churches shouldn’t he know the name of the Jawlt Council Minister of Religions?”   

Cassie’s owl Deanna then makes a discovery in one of the supply buildings, finding a recently moved poorly made wooden casket in a room with shovels and ropes.    The others enter, immediately detecting the smell of death.   Inside the casket is a body of an old man that appears to have begun decomposing for a few days.   Blip notices the nails are well manicured and don’t appear to have ever been used for heavy labor.   The man is also attired in rather elegant clothing.  “Looks a bit rich for the cheap box he’s lying in,” Lono comments.  

Cassie says “I’ll handle this,” and casts a Speak with Dead spell on the man.    She asks him his name, and is told “Lord Martin Kingsbury.”    She asks about what has happened since he died, but he says he has no idea.   Lono says “I thought the spirits hung around to hear what people have to say about them.  I know I would.”    She asks him how he died, and he replies “Sickness and Old Age.  I was ninety-bloody-six.”    The spell ends. 

They next head over to the Kingsbury Family Plot.   There are no recently dug graves, and based upon tracks on the ground, conclude that the body is in the mausoleum.   The door to it is locked, and neither Blip or Lono are unable to open it.   Lono grabs a rock, and breaks the lock with his strength.   The door is opened, and all five members of the party enter.   Inside is an elaborate oak casket covered with flowers.   The lid to the casket is opened, and they look inside to see the corpse of the Cemetery Caretaker, that appears to have been dead for at least a day.   “I thought as much” Aradyn comments.     

It is now twilight, the sun having just set over the horizon.   While an owl has far superior vision to humanoids at night, during the day it is not significantly different than a humans.   As such, Deanna’s eyes have not yet adjusted to ‘night mode’.    Perched on the limb of a tree above the cemetery plot, she therefore does not notice the descending gargoyle and the person it is carrying until after the pair have landed beside the door and only exit to the mausoleum.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 27, 2003)

*Game #17 - 5/25/03*

The game begins with the most athletic player arriving and cursing our the weather, as it has prevented him from participating in a number of outdoor events this holiday weekend.   The rest of the group is happy to see him, to help celebrate the gaming group’s 21st Anniversary. 

*Chapter 52, “Things that go stab in the night”, July 11th, 8:00 P.M.*

Cassie’s owl Deanna is situated in a tree near the mausoleum that the party are inside, and alerts them to the arrival of the gargoyle and its companion.   The party quietly discuss how to approach the situation.   Aradyn begins to cautiously move towards the doorway, drawing his bow.   Deanna alerts Cassie that the two potential enemies have taken to flight again, the gargoyle now heading west.   Cassie yells this to Aradyn, who hastily exits.

By the time Aradyn is able to get a shot off they are well over 100 feet away.   He fires two arrows that fly into the vicinity of the gargoyle.  Aradyn is unsure whether he either barely missed, or hit but the arrows just deflected off the monster.   The gargoyle start to quickly descends back towards the cemetery.   The other four exit the mausoleum.   The gargoyle is now out of range for a Magic Missile spell, but still within range for a Fireball.   Cassie contemplates throwing one, but reconsiders, as it would act as a flare and draw the attention of any potential enemies within a few miles. 

Cassie says she will send Deanna to go find them.  “Do gargoyles eat owls?” Lono asks.  “No, they eat you,” Aradyn replies.   Aradyn informs the others that he shot at it, but did not appear to hit.   “What, You’re saying you can’t even hit the ass-end of a gargoyle!” Lono exclaims.   Cassie tells them “My owl doesn’t see them.”  “No movement at all?” Aradyn interjects.  Cassie answers “Lots of movement, 6 field mice, 2 squirrels, a woodchuck and a snake.”  “Tell the owl that this is no time to think of food,” Lono interjects.   Aradyn says “I think this is the time for us to get the hell out of here.”   

The group decides to bring the caretaker’s body with them, putting it in the Bag of Holding.  Blip considers flying them away, but that would require sharing the bag with the corpse, which the other opt not to do.  Aradyn comments “Good, we rely on magical means of transportation far too often, we should walk.”  Lono states an expletive in response to that.  They hastily exit the cemetery, avoiding the caretaker’s house, and return to the Magical Stone Inn, where Charen and Darrius are waiting for them.    

Cassie decides to cast a Speak with Dead to find out more information about how the man died.  Lono says “He was 96, all it would have taken is one good striptease.”  Darrius comments “I don’t think there is a check box for that on the death certificate.”   Cassie reminds Lono is was the other body that was in his nineties, that this guy is only in his forties.   “Like I pay any attention to stiffs” is Lono’s reply.

She casts the spell, the body revealing that he was opening up the Kingsbury Family mausoleum when stabbed in the back.  The only one with him was young Martin Kingsbury IV, the grandson of the departed.   The group debates why this was done, concluding it was just a good opportunity to kill the caretaker and stash the body.   Cassie writes out a note for Deanna to bring to Serita.  They decide to also send the Bag of Holding with the body, Cassie instructing the owl “Make sure she reads the note before opening the bag.”

A short while later Serita reads the note to the others and then removes the body.   Melito and Tenbar confirm it is the Cemetery Caretaker.   Melito says that the man had no family and that he had inherited the position from his father.    The party discusses how to proceed.  Narg suggests that they go kill the gnome Wister Wobblewick.   “Why, he had nothing to do with this?” Timothy states.   Narg replies “Yeah, but I really want to kill something, and he is as annoying as anybody.”  

The body is turned over to the Army troops to take care of, while the group of Furynick, Kharole, Lannon, Mojo, Narg and Serita decide to ride out to the caretaker’s house to search it.   They find it deserted and the body of Martin Kingsbury II still in the shed.    A thorough search of the premises uncovers a small amount of money and a few miscellaneous magic items hidden in a secret closet.   They take the items and return to the auction house, giving the money to the Army to help pay for the man’s funeral and headstone.    The party turn in for the evening, with the targets of Melito bunking in Serita’s room, Tenbar with Lannon, and Hiroshi with Narg. 

*July 12th, 1019, 3:30 A.M.*

“Oh Bloody Hell!” Hiroshi yells out (in the best imitation of a Sean Connery voice that Narg’s player can muster).     Narg awakens to see a man in dark clothing standing above him and wielding a longsword.  His infravision makes out a similarly attired man is standing above Hiroshi’s cot, having just stabbed a shortsword down at the elderly oriental wizard, who rolled to the side and narrowly dodged it.   Narg’s immediate reaction is the kick the man, which knocks him back.

Narg jumps out of the bed and moves towards where he has left his longsword.  The opponent stabs his shortsword into the half-elf for 10 points of damage.   Narg is less concerned with the wound than the fact that the man has now ripped the “Boston Red Sox” t-shirt that he was wearing as pajamas, a souvenir from an excursion with his Pooka.   “You’re gonna pay for that” the fighter yells out, pulling the sword from its sheathe and filling the room with light.   The sound of the yells carries, waking Tenbar in the room next door and Serita in the room above, both of whom immediately wake their roommates. 

Still lying in his now slashed cot, the sudden illumination allows Hiroshi to now see his opponent.  Hiro gives a karate kick up into his opponent’s groin, temporarily incapacitating him.   The old man then rolls off of the cot, and grabs for his backpack.  

Tenbar quickly armors up and heads towards the door.   Entering the main auction hall, he immediately notices that none of the crewmembers standing on guard duty.  He then sees one lying in a pool of blood by the main door.   “Everybody up!  We’re under attack” he yells as loud as his dwarven baritone voice will carry.    The twenty-or-so crewmembers and construction workers sleeping on cots in the main room all begin to stir.  

Up above, Serita opens the door, instructing Melito “Stay here until it is safe.”   The first thing she notices is that Captain Jacob, who was heading the overnight guard detail, is lying face down beside the stage.   She slides down the staircase railing and charges across the room with her Boots of Speed to get to him.  

Back in the corner room, Narg has gotten in two good sword slashes into his opponent, although neither is  good enough to activate the extra Sword of Sharpness severing.    The man takes a lunge at Narg, which the unarmored fighter parries with his own sword.   In the opposite corner, Hiroshi has tried to use the cot to keep some distance with his opponent while reaching into his backpack.  He pulls something out, flinging the pack into his foe.  The man bats the pack aside, and then successfully slashes into the elderly wizard for over half of his hit points.  

Serita finds that Jacob is still barely alive, and casts a Neutralize Poison followed by a Cure spell.  The barely sea captain regains consciousness, and mutters in his seafaring voice “Arrr, almost found me self down in Mickey Dolenz’s locker”  (Davy Jones’s apparently having been full).   Meanwhile, Tenbar opens the door to Narg’s room just in time to see Narg pass out and fall to the floor.  The enemy standing over him then drives a longsword down and into the fighter.   Hiroshi’s opponent also stabs into him at the same time.


----------



## Silver Moon (May 29, 2003)

*Chapter 53, “Assassins and Rhinos and Minotaurs, Oh My!”, July 11th, 3:40 P.M.*

Lannon sees Narg’s body lying on the floor and yells out “Medic”, prompting Serita to run in that direction.  Colonel Tenbar charges into the room just as the enemy in the corner pulls the sword out of Hiroshi and the elderly man falls to the floor.   He lands on his hands and knees, apparently still alive, and begins an interesting transformation.  His hair retracts and his body bloats up, his nightgown ripping to shreds, and his skin takes on a grayish hue.    Both enemies are momentarily distracted by this, allowing time for Tenbar and Lannon to charge over to where Narg has fallen and engage that foe in battle. 

Both dwarves are successful in fighting their opponent back and away from Narg, giving Serita time to reach her fallen comrade.   Hiroshi has now completed his transformation, and is now the form of an adult rhinoceros.  The rhino charges the enemy before him, pinning the man into the back corner of the room.    The dwarves continue their onslaught against their foe, who tries twice to hit Tenbar, both blows deflected by the Colonel’s magical shield.   Narg does not appear to be breathing, and Serita casts a Neutralize Poison on him followed by a Cure Serious Wounds.   The man fighting the dwarves falls, Tenbar striking the death blow, and Lannon moves to help Hiroshi.   The rhino uses his horn to gore his own opponent, before succumbing to the poison in its system and falling over.   Lannon attempts to move out of the way, but the falling rhino pins him to the floor.   The damage is minimal, but leaves him trapped within sword range of the other enemy.    One player comments “This is like the film ‘The Night at the Opera’, with people dropping left and right in a crowded room.”

Fiona has now reached the doorway, and tosses a Magic Missile spell into the remaining foe.   Tenbar closes the distance and engages the man in battle, as Lannon manages to pull himself out from under the Rhinoceros.   Lannon then comes to Tenbar’s assistance, and the two are able to soon finish off their foe, who had already been mortally wounded by the rhino.   Serita gestures to the unconscious rhino, and asks “Who or what is this?”   “Hiroshi, and he’s been poisoned” Tenbar replies.   She hits him with the same spell combination as Jacob and Narg, which brings him back to consciousness.    

The situation appears under control in the room outside, and the Greyhawk Lantern is activated to scan the room for invisible foes.    The fallen bodies of the five other people who were on guard duty are checked, two still being alive, who Timothy and Vincenzo administer Neutralize Poison and Cure spells upon.    Kharole checks the wounds from all six, and talks to the three still alive, confirming that at least four of them were apparently stabbed simultaneously, so the two dead enemies in the corner room were not alone.   Efforts are redoubled to search the building, finding the door to the outer hallway unlocked, the door to the outside still shut and trapped.   The army soldiers outside also report seeing and hearing nobody until the party sounded the alarm.   Kharole concludes that the enemies had teleported into the outer hallway, and the others probably left via the same means.  

Serita uses Speak with Animals to converse with Hiroshi.   She confirms that he had used a pair of the Animal Transformation statues that the party had gotten the prior year while in the Orient. He tells her “It seemed the best idea at the time, since it had both armor and offensive capabilities.”   He tells her “Those people were trying to kill me.  I think I’ll stay in this form until the magic wears off, in another ten to twelve hours.”    She concurs, relating this to the others.  “Fine, but he isn’t staying in my room like that,” Narg exclaims.   A player comments “Just what we need, a Kung-Fu Rhino”  “Is that anything like a Ninja Turtle?” another player replies.  Furynick says “Hey, I have an idea!  Why don’t we all turn into rhinos!”  They choose to ignore him. 

Mojo then suggests “You know, if Hiroshi isn’t going to be physically around then why don’t we let everyone know that he was assassinated?  Then they won’t be after him anymore.”   Everyone, including Hiroshi, concurs with that idea.  Timothy points out that Kindor would need to find another hearing judge and another auctioneer.  “Then that’s his problem,” the barely conscious Narg states. 

Serita, Lannon and Melito check out the weapons from the two dead enemies.   Both of the swords they were carrying have thin metal tubes attached to the flat of the blade.  The tubes have a spring  and plunger mechanism inside linked by a wire in the hilt.  The hilt itself is partially hollow, with a reservoir to hold some type of liquid.   Based on different notches to stop the plunger they conclude that the shortword held three doses of poison and the longsword five.   One of the men has another shortsword sheathed on his belt, which appears to be fully loaded with the poison.   The poison is confirmed as being the exact same type as was used in one of the crossbow bolts that hit Tenbar two days earlier, Melito telling the dwarf “It looks like your friends are persistent.”  

Only now does Vincenzo finally realize that his clerical assistant Cheveyo is missing.   “What?  How did we not notice that?  He’s nine feet tall with four arms!” Narg mutters.   “Too busy keeping you guys alive,” Serita comments.    Mojo reminds everyone that Cheveyo’s father, a half-minotaur/half-demon, has been using assassins to try to find him.   “I’d better try a Reflecting Pool,” Serita states.  

A basin is filled with water and she casts the spell as the party gathers aground, along with Tenbar and Melito.   The water fills with the image of Cheveyo, being held by a 20-foot tall minotaur.   He is apparently in some type of tavern, and also surrounding them are six others, two humans attired in dark clothing and four minotaurs.    One of the humans is questioning Cheveyo.  The other human suddenly looks up and begins to peer around the room.  “Uh oh, I think they’re on to us,” Kharole comments.  “I don’t recognize the tavern,” Mojo states.  “Pull back,” Kharole comments.   Serita moves the image back which very briefly shows the outside of the building, a two-story wooden lodge type building surrounded by trees.  The spell then ceases, with Serita commenting “He stopped it.”    “Yeah, but not until after I recognized it,” Melito states.    

Melito tells them that the building is called the Baron’s Arcane Lodge, and it is located in the inner city around a mile to the northeast.   One of the player’s comments “Minotaur in the Inner City was one of my favorite novels in Junior High.  It’s about this white minotaur who goes to an all black minotaur school and…”  “Enough” another player interjects.

Melito continues “It is Jawlton’s most exclusive inn, owned by a Baron named Russell Donelley.  It is situated in a part of the city with aristocratic residences.  The Donelley Estate is a large plot of land where a grove of trees surrounds the main building, to give it a country inn appearance.     Ki-Geloryn had approached the Baron about having auction guests stay there, but was told that the Lodge had been rented out for the entire summer, the guests having arrived in mid-May.”  

The party is divided about what to do next.   Both Serita and Vincenzo want to go storm the place, but Narg is more cautious, stating “Don’t you see.  That is why they took him.  They want to split the party and leave either the items or targets with less protection.”    Mojo points out that the ILA convention will last for two days beyond the auction, so there will still be time to mount a rescue mission.   

Lannon points out that “If we wait another day we’ll have the Castle back, which will give us a safe place for the targets to hide and the original stealth team will then be available to help.”    Serita comments “Assuming they haven’t killed each other by now.  Narg’s wife Vallessa is pregnant, and those sudden mood swings could have gotten to her.”   Narg says “Well, if we open it up and she’s standing by a pile of bodies, I’ll forgive her.”  Mojo adds “Me too, some of those guys were very annoying .”


----------



## Silver Moon (May 31, 2003)

*Chapter 54, “The Item Hearing”, July 12th, 1019, 8:00 A.M.*

The army delivers five caskets, to house the bodies of the construction workers Peter and Eldorian, ship crewmember Richard, and the two assassins.   The caskets are brought out to the barn, where the wyvern is instructed to make sure that nobody disturbs them.    Lord Kindor arrives and is briefed on the attack.   He agrees to get word out that the auctioneer Hiroshi has been assassinated.   Kindor mentions needing to find a hearing judge to replace Hiroshi.  Mojo interjects “I’ll do it.  I’m impartial.”  “Yeah, he hates everyone equally” Narg comments. Mojo says “Hold on, if we were the ones who decided that Hiroshi is dead can’t we claim the points?”  “We’re not in the ILA” Timothy comments.   Mojo replies “Okay, new plan.  We join the ILA and then kill all the targets.”  Kindor interjects “I don’t think Melito would approve of that plan.”  “Oh, just ignore Mojo,” Serita adds.  Kindor says he will get a High Priest of the Greek Pantheon as the third judge. 

Kindor says “There was also an attack last night against the head of the Llyr family.”   A player comments “Lear?  Must have been one of his wayward daughters.”  Several players groan, and the first one replies “Hey, you have to admit.  The jokes are bad but at least they’re high brow.”   Kindor says that the Llyr Family and owners of the Sleeping Raven Inn were able to successfully deal with the attackers.

The auction guests arrive for the hearing between the hours of 1 and 2 P.M.    Everyone who was present at the bidder’s dinner is in attendance except for the King and Queen.   Also present are the Pharaoh from Ul Bakak and his party, who create quite a commotion by arriving on a summoned 75-foot long giant scorpion as a mount.   A squadron of Jawlt Army troops do their best to keep anyone and everyone away from the deadly beast, which the Pharaoh’s priests appear to be controlling.    Inside the building the Pharaoh’s chair is placed atop the table, to conform with their law of nobody being elevated higher.   To comply with this the panel of judges sits to the side of the stage rather than upon it. 

The ownership status of each item is reviewed in ascending order of the minimum bid values.  Nobody challenges the ownership of the Hammer of Bold Edgar.  The halfling Abu Bin Sala speaks of the puzzle box, actually affirming that it has no designated owner, magically teleporting from one possessor to the next.    Many more items go unchallenged, those being the Blood Stone, Sage’s Stone, Stone of Tiaga, Lady Natasha’s Egg, Lavendar Mary’s Dress, the Cloudlands Pendant, and Finder’s Stone Prototype.

The dwarves of High Forge challenge the ownership of the Axe of Drundarr.   The Highforge King explains how the axe was created for King Drundarr, the last King of Mountaingate and first King of Highforge.    He tells how it belonged to his father, and was lost some 225 years ago in a mountain climbing accident.  He says that they had searched for it, but never found it, and up until this day still believed it was buried on the mountain.    The panel deliberates about this, and makes a diplomatically stated ruling that basically comes out to ‘finders keepers losers weepers’.   The Highforge dwarves also make challenges regarding the Stone of Kuvuzd and Moradin’s Maul, both of which had once been used in their Kingdom, but their case for these is even weaker as both items were owned by a land that none of these dwarves are actually from.  The panel rules in Kindor’s favor on both of these as well.

Young Prince Taran makes an appeal for the Ring of Fortune, telling about how it was taken from his great uncle following an assassination 60 years earlier.   The Prince is challenged to present evidence in any way linking whichever of Kindor’s predecessors assembled this collection to the assassination, and the Prince is unable to do so.   The panels says that they will take his claim under advisement, and if the Prince has any further evidence prior to the auction the case can be reopened, but as of right now there is nothing to say Kindor is not the legitimate present owner of the item.

Silvanost claims the Fire Ring of Gaeldor belongs to them, as they have two of the other rings in the five ring set.  King Elufin states that Gaeldor was his father and the ring should be returned to his family.  The Brondani group protests, pointing out that they also own one of the rings in the set.   Silvanost’s case is not helped by them then claiming that the Brandani ring was stolen.  The Elvan Engwahilien Family Elder from Brondani explains how his Uncle had made the five rings for King Gaeldor, and that the Sight Ring of Gaeldor was given back to the Uncle when the elvan King left the planet.  The elf states that he was willed the ring by his Uncle.   Silvanost states that the will was invalid, since their Kingdom does not officially recognize Brondani and its citizens.   

The panel of judges points out that they are to rule on the auction items, not personal possessions of the auction guests.  In the case of the Fire Ring, history shows that King Gaeldor had given it as a gift to the human King of Allor, and it remained in Allor until 300 years ago, when it disappeared.   Therefore, neither of these elves has a valid claim for the item.  Both elf groups are clearly unhappy about this ruling.    Serita whispers to Kharole “If you think that was bad, wait until the Stone of Llyr comes up, which the Mengale elves also claim is theirs.”

The next item presented is the Sphinx statue (shown below).  One of the priests from Ul Bakak steps forward to look at the item.   The priest declares (through his translator) that the item before them is not the true sphinx, and does not house their deity.    All twelve members of the Pharaoh’s party begin to get ready to leave.   The Silver Moon Adventurers whisper among themselves about what to do.  Both Narg and Mojo are just as happy to see these potential troublemakers go, however Serita is unwilling to let the potential buyer of one of the most expensive items walk out.  She tells her companions “There might be consequences if they later find out we sold the real item.”

As the servants and guards begin to lift the chair the Pharaoh is sitting on Serita says “Wait.  The items that you see before you right now are visual representations of the actual items, which have been safeguarded until the actual auction.   It is the real items that you will be bidding on tomorrow.”    The Ul Bakak group resumes their seats, and Timothy notices that Baron Te’Col of Tiaga also looks pleased to hear this information.     The High Priest of Ukko chairing the panel invites the Egyptian priest to state his claim for the item.   

The Priest tells a tale of a war between the gods of many pantheons.  He says that during this war the body of one of their gods was shattered, and its individual pieces scattered across the vast reaches of time and space.   One of these pieces came to rest in their Kingdom, over 5,000 years ago.  It was stolen from its resting place in the temple to the gods approximately a century ago.  It’s location in Jawlt became known to the priests some ten weeks earlier, as that was exactly when the  god war took place.   “That’s it, it makes sense now” Vincenzo states, reminding the others that that was when he was with a team which found itself on another world in the midst of a god war _(Module #105, “The 20th Year Anniversary Module”, Game #5)_.   “The rest of us have been trying to forget about that” Mojo states.    Then chair of the panel says that they will hold off on a ruling at this time, as a later witness may have something relevant to add to this discussion.”

The last item to be brought up is the Stone of Llyr.   As expected, all three elvan groups make claims to it.   The panel hears the long and sordid history of the stone.   Nobody claims to have actually seen the stone since the time it was lost some 2,600 years earlier, but claim that given their long lifetimes that amount of time should not matter.    Mengale claims that it should be given to them, as they are the only true followers of their elvan god and his wishes.  

The panel takes a considerable amount of time discussing this, and makes the following ruling:  “None of your groups dispute that this is an Elvan Artifact given to you by your gods, and it would therefore be inappropriate for us as a human community to claim it as ours.  However, we do not see that any of your groups has a stronger claim than the other.   If all three of your elvan Kingdoms can negotiate an agreement to share the stone prior to the auction, it will be given to you.   If you are unable to reach an agreement by then we will limit the bidding on this item to only your three groups and nobody else.”   

This ruling silences all of the elvan groups.  It is clear that they are all unhappy, and wish to protest, however none have the audacity to state that offer of having the stone be freely given to them is unfair.   Kindor whispers to Serita “Brilliant.  These people have hated each other for millennia, there’s no way they will come to terms by tomorrow.  I’ll still get to sell it, and they would have been the only three bidders anyway!”

Kindor announces “There is one more person to testify.   I recognize Namfoodle, Lord Chamberlain of Kalephornyah,   The gnome stands up on the table he is sitting on and tells everyone assembled about a contest that took place approximately sixty to eighty years ago.   Three noblemen had gotten together and as an intellectual exercise came up with a list of twenty famous magical jewels and gems that the whereabouts were unknown.   One of these nobles was a follower of Aphrodite, and the goddess was consulted to confirm that none of these items were currently in the possession of their rightful owners.   Each noble then named an acquisitionist to find these items, and the world wide scavenger hunt was started.   Namfoodle states that he worked for the noble Lord Appledor of Kyramus, and that he managed to find the majority of the items.  They were then stolen from him by a gnome named Wister Wobblewick, who was working for Lord George of Jawlt, which is how the collection came to be in the Lordholder’s Castle.

The High Priest of Ukko asks Namfoodle “Regarding the sphinx, when do either you or one of the other acquisitions obtain it?”   The gnome replies “I found it 78 years ago, in the possession of a half-elf rogue name Laran Springstar.”    The panel rules that Kindor therefore is declared the statue’s current owner, as his predecessor Lord George did not take it from the Egyptian temple.   The hearing is concluded.  

Serita tells Kindor “Nice of that gnome to testify about the scavenger hunt.”  Kindor replies “Yes, that clears up any question of ownership.   Wobblewick had offered to give the same testimony in exchange for one of the items.   Namfoodle then offered to do it for free as vengeance against his long-time rival.”  

After all of the guest depart the door to the room that the rhinoceros was in opens, and out walks a five-year old oriental boy in clothes that are way too big for him.    The party all deduce that Hiroshi has consumed an Elixir of Youthfulness that they had given to him the prior year, to prolong his lifespan to one more equal to that of his dwarven wife.    Serita says “You realize that you’ll now have to explain this to her.”  Hiro answers “Su-Ming will understand.  She’d rather have me in this form then dead, and now we don’t have to worry about any assassins finding me.”   Serita suggests that maybe he should go stay with the girls serving as waitresses, who are over at the Twin Gods Church.   Mojo interjects “Are you trying to torture the guy?  He’s stuck in a body that won’t be able to have sex for another decade, and you want to surround him with beautiful young girls?”


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 4, 2003)

*Game #18 - 6/01/03*

*Chapter 55, “All I really want is a full night’s sleep!”, July 12th, 1019, 6:00 P.M.*

The party continues the discussion of what to do with the now youthful Hiroshi.  It is decided to keep him at the auction house.   Mojo states “Well, if you aren’t going to send him over to be with the teenage girls why don’t you send me instead?”   They decide it best to address Hiroshi by a different name and he suggests his wife’s family name of Ming.    Mojo and Serita get into an argument about this situation being all her fault for wanting a hospital in the first place.   Fiona mutters to Serita “Pay no attention.  He’s just angry because the Queen is back with her husband.”

Since everyone has been up since 3:30 A.M. they decide to head to bed early.   Narg assigns a pair of party members for two-hour watches along with the crew.   The three potential ‘targets’ continue to share the same assigned rooms.   Serita and Furynick take the first watch, along with an invisible Melito.   Following the watch Melito traps the room that he and Serita are in.    Serita has him sleep on a mat beneath his bed, rather than on it. 

*July 13th, 1019, 4:30 A.M.*

Jamie and Fiona have been on the final watch rotation for about a half-hour.   Jamie patrols the main room while Fiona has been strolling on the catwalk and 2nd floor hallway.    Fiona’s cat familiar alerts her to an odd smell, coming from the direction of Serita’s room.   Fiona tells a crewmember on the staircase landing to go get Jamie and wake up the others on the ground floor.  She then walks up to the door begins pounding on it.  

Serita awakens to see an odd sight as her infravision detects three slightly out-of-phase individuals standing in her room.   Her magical scimitar is within reach, and she swings it, simultaneously filling the room with magical light from the weapon.   The weapon swipes through the nearest one, but does no damage, as the semi-ethereal person hasn’t fully materialized yet.   

All three men then become solid.  They are human, and of oriental descent.  The one beside her bed is a tall fully armored man with a heavy cloak, holding a wide curved sword.   Another at the foot of her bed is attired only in martial arts clothing.   The third is an average sized armored human holding a blow-gun to his mouth and pointing it at the empty bed.   The man appears surprised that nobody is in that bed.   Serita yells out a call of alarm at the top of her lungs, awaking most of the those still asleep in the building, but Melito surprisingly sleeps through it.  

The tall man with the sword jabs it down into the bed as Serita rolls towards him, just missing the blade, and she then falls off the bed.  She rolls under the bed, and crawls forward towards beneath the adjacent bed.    Her attackers say something in a language which she recognizes as that of the Heian Empire _(ancient Japan)_.  The one dressed as a monk begins to lift the bed from the foot board.   Serita then grabs the still sleeping Melito and activates her teleport ring.

Out in the hallway, Fiona is still alone but decides she needs to react to the scream.  Using all of her 13 strength she decides to try to kick in the door.   The diminutive half-elf wizardess succeeds, breaking the lock and kicking the wooden door open.   In the process it moves a trip wire by the door, causing a balanced container of red paint to spill across her feet.    She sees nobody in the room, although notices that Serita’s bed is pulled out into the room and the covers a mess, with a trip wire tied to that bed being broken.   The room also has a very strong scent to it, which she identifies as a almond smell with a slight hint of autumn leaves.

The entire building is now awake.   Narg sees that it is still dark outside, and yells “Damn it!  Not again!  All I really want is a good night’s sleep.”   The whole building is checked.  They opt not to activate the Greyhawk Lantern, thinking they might need its daily detection powers later for the auction.   Narg and Mojo approach Fiona, who tells them that Serita and Melito appear to be gone.   “How did the door get like this?” Narg asks.  “I kicked it open,” she replies.  Narg is very impressed, commenting “See, that kind of stuff is fun to do.  You’ve got potential.”  Mojo comment “Note to self.  Don’t get Fiona ticked off, and I do see if there is a way to blame Narg.”  

Narg says “If it was anybody except Serita I’d be worried.  She probably teleported both her and Melito back to her home on the island.”    Narg’s guess is actually incorrect, as she teleported them to Kindor’s private bedchamber.   The Lordholder was startled by their sudden appearance, and is quickly apprised.   Melito decides to remain at the Lordholder’s Castle, commenting that after attacks two nights in a row the auction house does not appear to be that safe.  He adds “Besides, at least here I won’t have to sleep on the floor.”  Serita replies “Hey, you’re still alive aren’t you?  Next time try waking up.”    

Serita kisses Kindor goodbye, saying she has to be getting back.   Deciding to conserve on teleports and druidic transformations, she commandeers a horse from the Army and gallops the mile back to the auction house.   The party relaxes once she returns and apprises them of what transpired.   Hiroshi confirms that in his land the almond and dying leaves smell is consistent with a side effect of the local version of a Potion of Gaseous Form.  Mojo comments “So there were three of them plus Melito.  Tell me, exactly how many men do you need in your bedroom at night.”   “I guess all roads lead to Serita” Furynick comments.    

Ki-Geloryn stops by in the middle of the morning.   He tells the party that during the night there was also another attack on the Llyr family.   Apparently two assassin teams combined resources for a three pronged attack.  The first attack lacked subtlety, consisting of fireballs being thrown into the Llyr’s rooms by a Wizard/Assassin team.   Fortunately none of the Llyr’s were actually staying in those rooms.   The next assassin team then attempted to infiltrate the building disguised as one of the city’s firefighting squadrons, but were recognized by the innkeeper as not being city residents.   Another wizard/assassin then tried to enter during the confusion cloaked with invisibility and non-detection magic, but he was caught by a familiar of a mage staying at the inn.  The Llyr family all survived, and none of the assassins survived.    

There was one other incident last night, as a High Priest from the desert Kingdom of Ul Bakak was killed.  He died in a different part of town than where the Pharaoh was staying, specifically in the ‘red light district’ in the southeastern outer city, where he was apparently pushed off the roof of a four-story building.    “Hold on.  What church did the guy belong to?” Narg asks.  Ki tells him the priest was of the Egyptian Pantheon, to which Narg states “Well, then who the hell cares?”  Mojo mutters “Note to self, sign Narg up for sensitivity training.”  Narg replies “Well do you care?  It’s not like it was Timothy who was shoved off the roof of a house of ill-repute.”   Mojo says “That wouldn’t be a problem anyway.  The only house of ill-repute Timothy would go to would be one for gnomes, so the roof would only be six-feet high.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 7, 2003)

*Chapter 56, “The Return of Kulp’s Comfortable Castle”, July 13th, 1019, 2:30 P.M.* 

The party had spent the morning making final preparations for the auction, as Serita transformed into a pegasus to fly to the town of Gelorynth with Fiona as her rider.   The Wizard Derieki completes the recharging of the Orb of Culp, and then gives both half-elvan women instruction as to how to activate it.   He also explains how the key works, that turning it one-third will override the protection spell, another third will override the password, and the final third will shut down the Castle by removing the key.    Serita teleports back to the auction house. 

The group gets into a very lengthy discussion _(taking over an hour of game time)[_ about where to activate the castle, who to tell the password to, what password to use, and what protection spell to put on it.   Narg gets impatient, stating that he wants his wife back.  He has  Jamie cook up a Hawaiian Pizza to give to her once the door is opened, saying “She’s been craving these during the whole pregnancy.  She’ll want this more than anything.”   

They decide to put the entrance in the side room at the bottom of the stairs and ten specific party members to tell the password to, but cannot agree on the password.   Mojo suggests it should be something about killing King Matthan, but the party say that won’t work as phrase comes up too much in casual conversation.    Lannon suggests “How about ‘Have you seen my copy of the Ukko Articles of Faith?’  Nobody would ever say that.”   They eventually decide on the word “Baseball”, which people of this world would be unfamiliar with.   They accept Fiona’s suggestion of making Otiluke’s Resilient Sphere the protection spell.  
The door to the inter-dimensional castle is activated.  Narg reminds the others “They’ve been trapped in there for over five days.  Be prepared for anything.”    The door to the great all is opened to reveal Ailsheir, Blake and Dennismore sitting in their underwear, drinking beer, eating pretzels and playing cards.   Mojo looks around and comments “I’m surprised the room itself isn’t a lot messier.”  Dennis answers “That’s only because it keeps magically cleaning  itself.”   

Blake sees the pizza in Narg’s hands and says “Great, you’ve brought more food.”  “It’s for my wife, where is she?” he asks.    “Bedroom around the hall,” Ailsheir answers.  “She’s been in there with her lady friend for days now.  I don’t know what they’re doing in there….but I can only imagine that..”  Dennismore kicks the drow under the table to get him to shut up before he says something that Narg will kill him for uttering.  

Jamie enters with food for everyone, which the three at the table all begin to consume.  Furynick comments to the guys “A card game between a drow and two thieves?   I guess that means that all of you are cheating.”  Ailsheir answers “Yeah, we’ve found that trying to catch your opponents is actually more of a challenge than winning.” 

Narg knocks on the bedroom door and Vallessa says “Come in.”    He sees that she is busy talking to her former employee Florine, who she introduces to her husband.   While she appears pleased to see her husband, she is even happier to see the pizza, and pulls it out of his hands and immediately starts to dig in.   Florine tells Narg “This time together has given Vallessa and I an opportunity to catch up on what each of us has been doing for the past decade.  Your wife also thought that it would be safer to keep me away from those other guys, as they were all rather upset about what my associate Wister had done.  She was afraid that they might try taking their anger out on me.”  

Jamie brings food down to Ebony, who is still in her room guarding the items, having never been told about the Castle’s disappearance.   The players comment about how the items have probably been used as cat toys, and the old Steve Martin line “And you can’t return them because they’ve got cat spit all over them” is stated.   Once those inside of the castle have all eaten a significant amount of food they leave the Castle.   Florine is brought out to the barn to be guarded alongside her mentor Wister.  

Other preparations for the auction are made.   The waitresses are brought over from the Twin Gods church and assist Jamie and the crewmember cook Frenchie in preparing food and beverages for the dinner.  The now visible hengeyokai Lee-May exits the Castle, assumes human form, and joins her half-sisters on waitress detail.   Young ‘Ming’ also helps, being told to stick close to Jamie and act the part of a servant boy.    An invisible Cassie is positioned to watch the goings on from the landing atop the stairs, where she can also keep a very close eye on her apprentice Hiroshi. 

The Stealth Team is pulled back in, being transported in by Cassie’s owl inside of the Bag of Holding.   Aradyn is pleased to see that the party’s three other archers are now freed from the castle, and positions the four of them in the catwalk along with the crewmembers.   Blip and Fiona also take up concealed positions in the catwalk.   

The Wall of Force Wand is used to erect an invisible wall from the door to the room with the items to the stage, to keep any guests from being able to get at the items.   Blake, Dennismore and Lono are made invisible and each assigned a third of the room to patrol during the auction. 
Mark takes charge outside the door, as Narg, Vincenzo and Timothy take up positions by the interior entrance as official greeters. 

The first guests to arrive are the elves of Silvanost, followed by the orc chieftain Hargash and his entourage.   Jaime makes sure that guests are given appetizers and beverages while they wait.   


Approximately half the guests have arrived when Mark notices the appearance of a crimson-colored hawk swiftly flying at him.   He recognizes it as being the bird companion of the Queen’s General Aaron, and opens the door for it, the following the bird inside.   “What?  Not asking it for a ticket?” a player comments.   As the bird flies into the room Timothy does a quick aura check, and then nods his head up and down.  Aradyn whispers down the line “Hold, it looks legit,” to the sixteen archers whose bows are all trained on the bird.   

The hawk flies directly towards Serita, who holds her arm up for it to land.   She speaks with it, the bird telling her that the royal family is under attack.   Serita immediately yells out to the entire room “The Royals are under attack!”   This creates a lot of commotion in the hall, with the auction guests all quite concerned.   Kindor mutters “I need to teach her when to be more discreet.”    Serita continues to translate what the bird is telling her, yelling out “The Queen’s carriage was tipped over.  They are being shot at.”  

The Silver Moon Adventurers all begin to mobilize with Serita now heading swiftly towards the front door.   Narg looks to Kindor and yells out “Wait.  This could just be a diversion.  Most of us should remain here.”   “I’m going,” Mojo emphatically states.  “Me too” both Mark and Furynick say in unison.   It is also obvious that Serita is not going to let be told to stay.  Narg replies “Fine, you guys go,” and he also gestures to Vincenzo to accompany them.   Timothy holds open up a Bag of Holding which the four men designated to go then climb into.  Timothy then hands the bag to Serita.   She hurries out to the street, instructs the hawk to take the lead, and transforms into a white dragon.   The hawk and dragon both take to the air.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 9, 2003)

*Game #19 - 6/08/03*

*Chapter 57, “Will the real Serita please stand up”, July 13th, 1019, 6:30 P.M.* 

Serita flies after the hawk for a mile to the northeast, where she can see some thin pillars of smoke in the distance.   They reach the point where the road from The Ancient Keep intersects the main southeastern road through the city.   The royal carriage is lying on its side, the horses still hitched to it.  The side door of the carriage is open, on what is now the roof, and General Aaron can be seen protectively looking out from it.    

Serita notices General Teakas heading up the outer wall of an adjacent three story building by some sort of magical means.    On the roof of that building are six bodies, three with white hot armor and the flesh afire, the other three with visible signs of puncture wounds.  Bows are lying near each body.     

She starts to descend towards the carriage when she spots two women moving out from the same building towards the carriage.  One is the woman with dark clothing who she found four days ago and the other appears to be herself.  She hands the bag to the hawk and points to the carriage, then heads directly towards the women.    As soon as the women spot the dragon they turn and run into the alleyway beside the building.   

Aaron’s hawk returns to its master, handing him the bag.   He climbs down and empties the four members of the Silver Moon party from it, Vinnie being left inside due to a lack of room in the overturned carriage.   Queen Jennifer stands wielding her longsword and protectively shielding her husband who is cowering in the corner.  Mojo shakes his head in disgust, commenting “Gee Matthan.  Same backbone as usual.”   Aaron tells them that as they were turning onto the main road the left wheels fell off and the carriage fell on its side.   They were initially attacked by arrows and bolts coming from the building to the right.   He sent his bird to go get help and General Teakas went to deal directly with the attackers.   The most recent attacks on the carriage were from a pair of fast-moving spears from the building to the left.  

They decide that getting the Royals to safety is the top priority.  Mark has the King and Queen get into the Bag of Holding, which allows enough room for Vincenzo to exit it.   “Have the bird fly it back” Mojo instructs Aaron.   He replies “No, they weren’t expecting my bird to fly away last time, and were only able to fire a few arrows after him.   This time that is what they’ll be anticipating, and are probably waiting to shoot him down.”  

Aaron then asks “Do any of you have invisibility?”  Mojo says “I have a ring, but I doubt the bird can wear it.”   Aaron answers “You use it.  Put the bird and the bag under your arm and go.”   Mojo complains, “Hey, I came here to fight, not play invisible linebacker.”   Vincenzo says “You want the Queen to be safe, don’t you?  Mojo reluctantly does as instructed, heading off across the street and down the alleyway to the left.  He gives the bird the Bag of Holding and releases it.    The hawk flies back in the direction of the auction house. 

Meanwhile, Serita descends towards the two women, letting out a loud dragon screech to alert her allies as to where she it.   As before, the woman with the swords drops to her knee in a defensive stance, crossing her hands behind her towards the sabers on her back, with a look challenging Serita to fly closer.   Serita however ignores her, focusing upon her counterpart from the alternate reality, saying “Stop.”   The counterpart looks at the dragon, and says in a venomous tone “You idiot.  Why are you coming after us?  We’re trying to save the Queen’s life from the assassins.”    Serita answers “I don’t believe you.”    

Back on the street, Mojo heard the dragon’s screech from the alleyway across the street.    He invisibly hurries back the carriage and yells down to his allies “It sounds like Serita may be in trouble.  Let’s go.”  The others start to climb out.  

Back in the alleyway, Serita’s counterpart looks up at the dragon and says “Believe what you’d like.  This is all your fault to begin with.”    “How do you figure that?” the dragon replies.  The other Serita answers “I’m only working with them because of you.  You’re the one working with the priests of Ukko and the Twin Gods.  I’m only working with Loviatar to restore the balance that you have upset.”   Serita replies “Bull****, this isn’t your world and you don’t belong here.  If anyone has upset the balance it is you.”    The woman replies “You idiot.  While you are wasting your time with us the assassins are getting to the Queen!”   The dragon replies “I’m not believing anything from anyone, including me, who is in league with Loviatar.”

Above on the roof, General Teakas has made her way over to the roofs edge and looks down upon the encounter.  She is unable to ascertain who the actual enemy is, being even more confused by the Loviatar comment.    The woman in dark clothing stands, and begins to walk further away.  The dragon says “Don’t even think about it.  I’m not in a very good mood.”  The dragon then gestures to the other Serita and adds “And you already know what she is like when she’s in a bad mood.”    The enemy Serita says “I don’t have time for this.  Goodbye.”   “Wrong answer” the dragon states, and flies in closer.   

While this exchange between the Serita’s is taking place the other woman holds her arms out horizontally, and dark wings begin to form alongside the side of her body from her writs to ankles.   The dragon dives at her to prevent this, the woman immediately collapsing her arms back to her sides, the wings dissipating.   The dragon rake claws at the woman’s arms and face.   The other Serita begins to move, and the dragon then flies back to where she can watch both of them.  The now wounded woman now draws both of her magical sabers from the ‘X-shaped’ sheathes on her back and yells up at the dragon “Try that again” followed by an explicative. 

Back in the carriage, there is an argument about what to do.   Mojo tells them to get out, but they voice concern about become targets.  Mojo says “Fine, if you want to cower here and pretend that you are the Queen go right ahead.”  Mark answers “That’s easy for you to say, you’re invisible.   Vincenzo decides to levitate up and out, only to be skewered through the arm by a swiftly moving spear from a third floor window across the street.   He lowers himself down behind the carriage for cover.   Mark follows, being hit in the chest by a similar spear, which despite the force that it hits barely penetrates his armor’s chest plate.   Mark stands there dumbfounded, until Furynick yells up “Hey, you want some paint to put some red circles on that armor?”  Mark takes the hint, and jumps down beside Vincenzo behind the carriage.  Inside, Aaron and Furynick decide to create themselves a new exit from the carriage, using their swords to pry a hole in what had been once been it’s roof.  

The standoff in the alley continues, with the two Serita’s verbal tennis match.  The woman I the dark clothing tells her “It will be your fault that the Queen is dead.”  The dragon replies “All taken care of.  Did you think I came alone?”   The woman in dark clothing again attempts break through the closed wooden shutters on an adjacent window in the building.   The shutter breaks off.  The dragon moves towards her, and the other Serita uses this opportunity to transform into an osprey, and flies quickly around the nearest corner.   The dragon flies back up, but has now lost sight of the bird, which flew into open upper window in the building.     A few minutes later those by the carriage see the osprey fly out of the building and across the street, towards the window that the spears had come from.  Vincenzo tosses a Dispel Magic onto the bird, for no effect, and it enters the window.  

The other woman now attempts to jump through the partially opened window, but gets stuck.  The dragon dives at her again.   The woman thrusts the sword in her left hand upward into the rapidly approaching dragon for 19 points of damage.   Ignoring the pain and the sword stuck into her, the dragon closes her claws in on the woman’s arm and rakes the flesh, destroying the magical clothing in the process.  “Scratch on pair of bat wings” the dragon states.   She then flies up, pulling the woman by her mangled arm and intentionally dislocating it.  

Back at the carriage they see the dragon fly out from the alley with the woman.  Mojo comments “Hey, Serita is finally doing something useful.  She’s picking up women.”  Furynick mumbles “I hope she has one for me too.”   The woman is up to a height of 15 feet, and begins to swing her remaining saber over with her other hand.  Serita throws the woman downward with full force to prevent from being hit by the sword, the woman rapidly falling to the ground and landing very ungraciously. 

While this is going on Teakas uses her magic to descend from the building, pointing her crossbow between the woman lying on the ground and the dragon.   “Who are you?” she asks the dragon.  “Serita,” the dragon answers.   “Then who was that?” the dwarf asks.   “Not me.  She works for Loviatar, it’s a long story” the dragon replies.    The woman on the ground begins to move.  She sheathes her remaining sword onto her back, and begins to stand up, telling the dragon and General “I surrender.”   “First smart thing you’ve said,” the dragon replies.   

The woman staggers and leans against the building, saying “I think I’m going to pass out.”   Serita replies “Yeah, why don’t I believe that?” also noticing that the woman now has her knees bent and the muscles in the arm are tightening against the wall.  Serita ponders what the woman is doing, and then reminds herself that this woman used Boots of Leaping and Striding during the battle four nights ago.   The woman then launches herself upward to escape, but Serita had anticipated that  move and intercepts, grabbing the woman in midair with both dragon claws.   Teakas also manages to fire a pair of crossbow bolts into the woman.   Serita digs her claws in deeper, saying “I’ve had enough of you”, until the woman actually is on the verge of unconsciousness.    She then flies back down to Teakas, who helps tie up the woman, and they then strip her of her possessions.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 11, 2003)

*Chapter 58, “Let the Auction Begin”, July 13th, 1019, 7:30 P.M.* 

It has been half-an-hour since the Aaron’s hawk arrived, handing the Bag of Holding to Timothy.  The King and Queen were let out of the bag, with the Queen informing everyone of the attack against her husband, but not to worry as they are both now safe, and her three Generals and their allies will deal with the assassins in short order.    The food and beverages continue to flow to keep the guests entertained while they wait.  The waitresses are even told to suspend the “no substitutions” rule on the various oriental dishes being served. 

Four horses ride up outside, and Aaron, Furynick, Mark and Narg enter the building.   They announce that the assassins have all been defeated.  They say that Serita and Teakas are currently bring the lone surviving assassin to jail, and should be along shortly.   They quietly fill Narg in, telling him how all they found in the building the spears came out of was a chair bolted to the floor with a mechanical device attached to secure and pivot an oversized crossbow from.   Narg says “So, they had planned for the assassination at that corner well in advance.”  Mojo says “Looks like it.  Did I mention that the building had been a book depository?” We think some other assassins may have been waiting on a nearby grassy knoll.”   “I hope not, I hate gnolls,” Furynick comments.   Thankfully the two women soon arrive, ending this conversation. 

Narg and Kindor have decided it best to begin with the Sphinx in order to get the Pharaoh and his party out of the way.    The item is brought out and the Pharaoh’s lead priest steps forward and authenticates it.   The Pharaoh’s servants and guards bring forth containers of jewels, gems and coins, dumping them on the stage.   Kindor announces “We’ve had some communication problems with this group, and they don’t quite understand the rules to an auction.   The sphinx had a minimum bid price of 100,000 gold pieces.  We had this treasure appraised in advance, and it is worth twice that amount.”  He then very quickly says “I am inclined to just give it to them unless somebody wants to place a higher bid, seeing none, I declare the bidding closed.” 

The items is given to the priest, who brings it to the Pharaoh.  Another priest points his staff to the locked back doors, and they burst open.  The Pharaoh and his entourage then depart.   The Silver Moon Adventurers shut and bolt the door, with Narg commenting “Good riddance”. 

Kindor now heads up to the stage, and announces that he will serve as the auctioneer.  The rules to the auction are reiterated.    Items are taken in ascending minimum bid order, starting with the 
Pick Axe of Bold Edgar.    The gnome Knevadah and the dwarven weapon collector Amerikus both begin an active volley.   Narg whispers to Serita and Mojo “Why is the gnome bidding.  His companion Namfoodle told him it was a fake.”  “I think he’s just having some fun,” Serita comments.    The weapon collector wins at 19,600 gold pieces.   Next is the Puzzle Box of Abu Bin Sala, which the Puzzlemaster of the same name wins for the minimum bid amount.  

The next item is the Axe of Drundarr, which soon reaches twice its minimum bid amount with active bidding by Amerikus, the dwarven King from Highforge, and the orc chieftain Hargash.  Hargash drops out of the bidding, and Furynick tells him “Hey buddy, sorry you lost.  Maybe you can go kill the winner bidder later.”  Hargash answers “Why else do you think I was trying to get to meet them all.”    The Highforge King wins it with a bid of 95,100 gold pieces. 

The Blood Stone of Kryamus is the next item up, and a bidding war begins between the Duchess of Ladymist and the bronze dragons of Mourning Mist.   As the bidding reaches 60,000 gold the dragon Katarensela tells the Duchess “Go as high as you want, you’re not getting the stone.”  The Duchess calls her on this by announcing a bid of 100,000 gold pieces.   Katarensela counter with 100,100 at which point the Duchess sits down.    Serita whispers to Kindor “I think I’ll get marble staircases for the hospital.”  

Katarensela states “We wish to pay and collect now,” and has her mate Ssiralkoth approach the stage.   His wings have been closes up, and he opens one onto the stage, showering it with coins.   He opens the other wing more cautiously, monitoring the falling of coins, and stopping when it reaches the desired amount.   Serita hands him the large reddish-pink opaque stone.   Rather then returning to his seat, he goes to the table of the Duchess.  He then crushes the stone beneath his claws, the dust falling to the table below.   From across the room Katarensela tells the shocked Duchess “You can tell your boss that the stone can never be used now to make her a lich.”   Narg walks over to the dragon’s table and says “Hey Brasso, that was great.  I’m glad you did that.”    

The next item is the Gem of Tiaga.  Baron Te’Col of Northern Tiaga stands, and makes the minimum bid of 40,000 gold pieces.   There are no other bidders, but Kindor informs him that there is a sealed bid for the item.    The Baron raises his bid to 45,000 gold.   Kindor opens the sealed bid, and says “I’m sorry Baron, but this bid is higher.”  “Then I will go above that,” the man states.  “It does not work that way,” the Lordholder replies.    The Baron’s halfling servant then stands on his chair, and loudly states “Give him the Stone!”   

The room becomes silent, and the halfling then points his finger towards Kindor.  A bright red bolt of both lightning and flame spewing forth from the small humanoid’s hand and arcs across the room.   At the first sign of movement from the halfling Cassie activated the party’s Wand of Force, throwing up a barrier in front of the Lordholder.   The Wall of Force is erected in the nick of time, the bolt deflecting off of it and back into auction hall, above the heads of several startled guests.   The then halfling begins to rapidly grow and change form.  

Nearly all of the archers in the balcony let arrows fly, the lone exception being Vallessa, who continues to watch the oriental gentleman at the corner table who is a known assassin.   When the trouble had begun that man extracted some type of weapon from inside of his robe, and was now preparing to throw it, eyeing Melito.   As the sight of over a dozen arrows flying out from concealed locations in the catwalk the man reconsiders, replacing the item back inside of his robe, and just sits back to watch. 

The thing that had been in the form of the halfling continues to grow, its clothing popping off and its skin becoming a thick hide with a yellowish-green hue.  Its eyes glow a deep red and it has sharply pointed ears.   Several arrows bounce off it, and a few others penetrate for no discernable affect.   Mark charges forward at the naked creature, which finally stops growing at height of 16 feet.  Mark’s medallion, given to him last year by the Demigod Finder Wyvernspur, begins to glow.   Cassie notices this.  She correctly interprets this to mean the creature is a demon from the Abyss, yelling this information out to everyone present.    Most of the Silver Moon Adventurers are now rushing to that section of the room.  

Up in the catwalk, Blip switches to her +4 arrows and fires two perfect shots into the monster’s head.  Mojo tosses his Hammer of Throwing into the creature for considerable damage, and Mark successfully stabs into its leg.   Dennismore successfully backstabs the monster.  The demon barely notices these attacks, reacting only as one would to annoying insects.    Baron Te’Col yells out “Just give me the stone!”    Serita grabs the stone from Kindor’s hand and teleports away.  She arrives in the side room thirty feet distant, before the door to the inter-dimensional castle.  She says the password, the door opens, and she runs inside with the gem.  

The Demon continues to get hit with missile fire and weapons when he suddenly looks up, with a startled expression on his face.  He reaches down and grabs Baron Te’Col, lifting the man into the air and pulling him forward so their faces are just inches apart.  The Demon bellows “The stone is gone!  You have lost, foolish immortal.”  The Demon then plane shift away with the Baron.  The room becomes silent, until Narg exclaims “What the hell happened here?”     

The members of the adventuring party return to their seats, Dennismore joining the guards by the door.   Serita returns from the side room.  Kindor tells her “The aristocrat who put the winning bid in on that stone just bought it because she thought it looked pretty.”  “We may want to warn her that a Demon is after it,” Serita replies.  As Furynick returns to his seat the orc chieftain Hargash slaps him on the back, and says “You guys sure know how to provide great entertainment!”


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 14, 2003)

*Chapter 59, “Going, Going, Gone”, July 13th, 1019, 8:45 P.M.* 

Kindor resumes the auction once things have calmed down, reminding everyone that there are still ten more items to sell.   The next item is the Finder’s Stone Prototype, that the bards Deniana Songweaver and Greidawal Llyr both bid on.   Greidawal it the high bidder at 65,000, but it is announced that there is also a sealed bid.   Kindor reads the sealed bid, and announces that it is higher.   He then has the bid brought over to Cassie.  Cassie reads the note, which says  “Kindor, High bid plus 100 gold, Thanks, Hiroshi.”  She mutters “Why that little…..”

Lavender Mary’s Dress is next.  There appears to be no interest in the item, until Serita places the minimum bid of 70,000 gold pieces.   She wins, and Narg yells at her “Seventy grand for a dress!  Are you nuts!”  “It’s pretty,” she replies.  He answers “It had damned well be at that pirce Seventy grand!   Why if Vallessa ever spent that much on a dress..” “You’d still bite it off of her with your teeth,” Mojo interjects.   Narg says “Well, yes, but I’d be very careful.”    Mojo points out to Serita  “Nobody else was bidding on it except you.   If you hadn’t bought it it would have been kept by Kindor, who would have probably just given it to you.”   Jennifer tells Mojo, “What difference does it make.  The money is going for her hospital, so she can just give it back to herself as salary.”  

The next item is the Ring of Fortune, which young Prince Edmin Drake is the high bidder of at 85,000 gold pieces.   Lady Natasha’s Egg is next.   Upon hearing the description of the ship inside the egg becoming a full sized ship Narg becomes interested.   Serita chides him “You yell at me for buying a dress, but will pay more than that for an egg?”  “But it turns into a ship!” he states.   Mojo says “Narg, we already own three ships.”   The item sells for the minimum bid price of 80,000 to Laughlin of Lendore Island.   The Pendant of Kovuz’d goes for the same minimum bid amount to the King of Highforge.   There are no bids for the Sage’s Stone, so Serita brings it back to the interdimensional castle.   

The Cloudland’s Pendant is next.   There is a bid of 105,000 gold pieces for it from Prince Taran of Greenvale, but he is outbid by a sealed bid of 130,000 gold pieces from Cassie.   “Geez, you paid that much just for a silver necklace?” Narg comments to her.    “I have my reasons.  The pendant once belonged to the predecessors of the Cloudriders.   I will need it if I ever decide to contact my mother’s people again.”   _[DM’s Note: I was very happy to hear this.  The player had been the DM for two previous ‘Origin of Cassie’ modules, so it sounds like a trilogy is in the works.]_

The Ring of Gaeldor is the next item up, and a heated competition erupts between the elves from Silanost and Brondani for the item.   Silvanost eventually wins with a bid of 149,900 gold pieces. Moradin’s Maul is next, with heated competition between the Highforge King and Amerikus, with the King eventually winning with a bid of 141,100 gold pieces.    

The final item is the Stone of Llyr.   Kindor announces that since there has been no agreement about the sharing of the items between the three groups it will be sold rather than given to them.   As expected, all three elvan groups actively engage in the bidding, with the first to drop out being the elves of Mengale at 213,000 gold pieces.   The bidding continues to go higher and higher between Queen Vanya of Silvanost and Grediwal Llyr of Brondani.  Several people comment surprise when the biding hits a half-million gold pieces.   It takes another half hour to reach three-quarters of a million.   Silvanost finally wins it for the grand sum of 787,000 gold.   

“Wow Serita exclaims.   Mojo whispers over “Hey, we still have that duplicate of it.   Let’s put that one up for bid too and see what we can get!”   Serita replies “I think telling them that we have another one would probably cause trouble.”   Melito gives Kindor the summary total, which comes to over two million gold pieces.   

Kindor declares the auction completed, and the rear doors to the building are opened.   Kindor tells Colonel Tenbar “Well, that went pretty smooth once that demon was gone.  I was expecting more trouble.”   “And you’ve got it,” the Army Commander says “You remember that dessert group who got the sphinx?”  “Didn’t they leave?” he asks.   Tenbar replies “Yes, they plane shifted away once they were out of the building.  But that 75 foot long scorpion they rode in on is still in the parking lot.”    

Cassie, Kindor, Mojo, Narg and Serita hurry outside and confirm this.    Cassie tosses a Dispel Magic onto the monster to see if it has any effect.   This causes the magically enlarged creature to reduce in size, with it stopping at the 7-foot long length of giant scorpion.   Serita decides that she wants to keep it.  “It’s a big bug!  You want a big bug for a pet?” Mojo exclaims.   She points out that it can be milked for its venom.  “I don’t even want to think about that,” Narg exclaims, and heads back into the building shaking his head.   Mojo turns to Cassie and says “And I suppose you want to dissect it?”  She answers “Not anymore.  It’s just a common variety giant scorpion.  When it was bigger I thought it was actually something unique.”  Mojo interjects "Sure, it's common, we all keep man-sized bugs lying around."


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 18, 2003)

*Game #20 - 6/15/03*

*Chapter 60, “The guests who stayed behind”, July 13th, 1019, 9:30 P.M.* 

Serita instructs a group of soldiers to corral the scorpion into a stall inside the barn, and then follows the others back into the auction house.   Most of the guests have departed, but those from Autzvourg, Brondani, Eldamar City, Kalephornyah and Pirna remain.   

The gnome Knevadah approaches them, and asks again about their knowledge of his long lost father Jeremiah.  Serita is starting to feel guilty about keeping this information from him, so decides to finally tell him “Yes, we know your father.”  “He is a member of our group” Timothy states.    The young gnome Jeremiah III interjects “Really!  So my Grandpa is a brave hero like my father.”  Mojo interjects “I imagine so,” glancing at the well dressed Knevadah, “I doubt either of them are very heroic.”  Narg says “Listen kid.  Your Grandpa runs the tavern on our island.  He gives me drinks whenever I want them, so that makes him a hero to me.”   

Knevadah says “Well, tell him that I am sorry that I missed him.”  Mojo states “Well, you can come visit him…”   Narg cuts him off, “Dummy up Stupid,” and switching to elegant language known as Pig Latin then says “We have enough gnomes on the island as it is.”   The gnomes depart. 

Lord Thomas Khorram attempts to make his way over to where Queen Jennifer and King Matthan are.   Serita and Narg stop him, and he protests, stating that Matthan owes him money and he needs to speak to the King.   Mojo and Narg begin to show the man to the door, until the Queen calls out “Let him go.  We’ll talk to him.”    The party follows the man over to the table with the royally.   Lord Kindor also makes his way over.  

Khorram starts talking about how Matthan owes him money.  The Queen interrupts the Lord, saying “Yes, I know all about it.   Matthan will be moving to my palace, so here’s the deal we are prepared to make.  In exchange for that debt we will give you the deed to the Royal Palace in Pirna, and all of its furnishings.”   He contemplates that, and then begins to object, saying he loaned the King over a million gold pieces, which is far more than the building is worth.    The Queen counter with “Lord Khorram, you are the one who wishes to be accepted by Pirna society.   What is more acceptable than owning the most prestigious building in the city.  Besides, your present social standing is linked to your wife’s family, and I believe that is about to change.”   

Kindor takes that as a cue and says “Lord Khorram, I regret to inform you that Lady Antoinette Khorram has been found guilty of participating in a treasonous plot to assassinate the King and Queen.  She has been sentenced to be executed.”   Lord Khorram does not appear to be shocked by the statement, and a few members of the party even detect a slight grin, which he then suppresses. Jennifer states “Lord Khorram, we have no reason to believe that you were involved with her schemes, especially given that you had a financial interest in Matthan remaining alive.   However, if you were to be named as your wife’s accomplice, and share her fate, is there anyone on this continent who would actually doubt it?”    

Khorram ponders that and then says “I have reconsidered your prior offer.  The exchange of the castle to cancel the debt is acceptable.”   He quickly exits the building.   Furynick says to Vincenzo “Remind me not to invite her to join our poker night.”  Vinnie answers “Yeah, she would end up owning the island.”   Serita comments to her “So you decided to just give that scum bucket the castle and everything in it?”   She answers, “Well, I would no longer feel safe using the building myself, given that the High Priestess Pamela assisted with its original construction.  And I’m afraid Lord Khorram won’t find very much for contents, as Aldorn’s wizard daughter has made a great many trips there during the past few days, moving anything of real value to my castle in Karjjil Valley.”   

Narg gestures to Matthan and says to the Queen “So you’re actually taking this guy back?”   Mojo says “Not if I have anything to say about it.”  “You don’t, General Mojo,” the Queen emphatically states.  Lannon mutters to Mark “I don’t think Mojo wants another horse kicking in his stall.”  She tells Narg “Instead of Matthan ruling two Lordholdings and me the other, it will probably work better now for us to consolidate the management of all three.  He’s also a good father to our son.”   Narg says “Yeah, that Matthew’s a real good kid.  Throws a pretty good curve ball, and isn’t a bad hitter either.  He’ll be the clean up hitter for the Silver Moon Softball Team.”  “What is he talking about?” Matthan asks.  “Never mind,” Jennifer states.    

Ki-Geloryn offers to transport the King and Queen back to the Ancient Keep in his carriage.  They depart along with Generals Teakas and Aaron.  Serita comments “It looks like Matthan now has a new puppet master.”  “Yeah, and finally one who we like,” Narg states.   He then looks to Mojo and says “Don’t worry.  You know she’s only attracted to elves.”  Mojo says “Yeah, well I’d better not hear that she’s cheating on me with her husband.” 

The four guests from Autzvourg have also stayed behind, as the two good-aligned High Priests ask about the Gem of Tiaga, and will offer to help the party determine exactly what it is.  Serita gets the gem, which they identify as currently housing a soul.  The other priest determines that the soul has been trapped in the gem for approximately 1,100 years.   The party concludes that the soul probably belongs to Baron Te’Col, and that the demon was who had entrapped it.  Kindor decides to not give the gem to the aristocrat who one it, and to give her the duplicate instead for no charge.  

The last people in the room are the Llyr family.   The party head over to their table, and Narg asks, “Is there something further that we can do for you?”   Grediwal Llyr states “Actually, there are a few things that we can do for you.”    The Silver Moon pull up chairs, and ask for him to continue.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 19, 2003)

*Chapter 61, “Information from the Brondani Elves”, July 13th, 1019, 10:30 P.M.* 

Greidawl Llyr gestures to an empty chair at the adjacent table, and says “First I would like to introduce you to our primary bodyguard, Rhee Birchwood.  She was instrumental in protecting us from multiple assassination attempts during the past few days.”    

A human female suddenly appears in the chair.   She appears to be at least six feet tall, with dark eyes and jet black hair with a few streaks of gray, tied in a tight bun on the back of her hair.  She is wearing a long black cloth dress and black boots.  A black leather vest with intricate patterns is buttoned tightly across her chest.    The only thing that breaks up the somber tones is the bright multi-colored parrot sitting on her shoulder.  Narg and Mojo mutter comments about how she has the appearance of a stern librarian.   

The woman states “I have been accompanying the Llyr’s during the past week.  When it was announced earlier this evening that the Royals were under attack I went to investigate.  She then looks toward Serita, Mojo and Narg, and comments “I was very impressed at the way you handled that situation.   After you left I checked out the carriage.   It appears that some type of magical cutting tool was used to cut the axle.  Based upon the small amount of oxidation around the break it appears to have occurred a few days ago, probably during the bidders dinner, and the wheels were kept on since then by magical means.   That would have only required a Dispel Magic to make them come off at just the right moment.   

After I returned here I investigated then investigated the other carriages outside, finding the exact same damage to the carriage that the Llyr’s arrived here in.  I imagine that the assassins are planning another assault during our ride back to the Sleeping Raven Inn.”   The Silver Moon Adventurers get excited about hearing this.  Serita exclaims, “Same M.O., same assassins, that means Annie, the other Serita and whoever they are working with.  Let’s get’em!”    Mojo points to the Llyrs and suggests “Okay, so we just need to disguise us to look like these guys, so it will look like them entering the carriage.”   Greidawl says “No need for anything that elaborate.   We didn’t win anything in the auction there is no need for us to remain in this city.   Whether we teleport away from here, from inside the carriage or back at the Inn makes no difference.”   

Serita says “Oh yeah, I’m sorry you weren’t able to get your Grandfather’s artifact.”   Greidawl states “Yes, it was quite a disappointment for us.  We came really close to an agreement about sharing it too.”   His Granddaughter Andowen then speaks up.  “The leaders of both Mengale and Silvanost refused to even meet with each other and Grandfather, so three of us lower ranked decided to meet instead.   Princess Iseldere of Silvanost, the Mengale High Lady’s bodyguard Ross, and I negotiated well into the evening, coming up with a workable plan.   Both Grandfather and the High Lady Arwen agreed to the terms, but Silvanost’s Queen Vanya would not go along with what her younger sister had agreed to.”   

Greidawl says “Yes, and it was obvious that we weren’t going to get it, as I only had around a quarter of a million gold to spend.”  Serita interjects “Hold on, you bid more than three times that amount!”  He gestures back to Rhee and says, “Yes, because my friend here was able to find out exactly how much Silvanost had to spend.  Once they killed the sharing agreement I was determined that if they were going to get the artifact they weren’t going to get it cheap.   That extra half million gold will do far more good at your hospital than sitting in Silvanost’s vaults.”  “Thank you” Serita answers. 

Greidwal’s son Bradwen then speaks up, stating “And there is one other area where I think we can be of some assistance to you.   During the item hearing the people from the desert kingdom spoke of the sphinx housing part of a deity, and of a god war that took place ten weeks ago.  We were intrigued by that and decided to investigate it further.”   

Netralitor, the Elder of the Engwahilien Family, then speaks up, stating “I am a high priest of the elvan god Corellon Larethian.   I contacted servants of my deity regarding this, and what I discovered was very interesting.   They confirmed that the physical body of the god Set was shattered during the god war, and the pieces scattered throughout eternity.”  “Set, he’s their god of evil!” Serita exclaims.  Netralitor answers “Yes he is.  That helps explain why those followers of his were unwilling to take ‘No’ for an answer.”  

“They also told me another very interesting element of this god war, in that a team from your group were participants, and you actually met my god.  Fiona says, “Yes, Aradyn, Vincenzo and I were all part of that team.”   Netralitor continues “I was told you assisted the evil god Nerull in order to get a piece of the fabled Rod of the Seven Parts.” _(Module #105, “20th Year Anniversary Module”, Game #5)_    Vincenzo says “Yes, but also in exchange for that and a subsequent mission Nerull agreed to cease all contact with our planet, which benefits us all.” _(Module #109, “Leave it to Nerull”)_ 

Bradwen speaks up again “I assume that you were successful in obtaining the Rod of the Seven Parts.”   A long silence follows, with none of the party either confirming or denying it.  Bradwen continues, “I read an account written by the Zalparian Scholar’s Guild, which indicated that you possessed the artifact briefly some 14 years ago.  It indicated that you had only used one of the two prime powers, the ability to turn a victim’s bones to jelly.   Did you ever discover what the other prime power was?”   “No,” several party members state in unison.  The elvan bard says “Well, it is cited in an ancient ballad about the Rod, if that knowledge would be of use to you?”  

The party indicates that would be helpful to know.  _(Several players then request that the DM *not* actually sing the passage, knowing that the players would probably suffer physical damage if he did.)_  Bradwen supplies the information of the power being the equivalent of the 9th level Wizard spell Imprisonment.      

The Llyr’s decide that it is time for them to depart.  The carriage is brought around to beside the doors.   Narg again cautions against too large a group going, needing a sufficient force to remain behind to still guard both the items and the target Melito, but adds “I’m going this time.”   “Me too,” Mojo chimes in.   It is pointed out that anyone in the carriage will be making himself or herself a target.  “I’ve got my Ring of Invisibility” Mojo states.   Rhee offers to cast an invisibility spell onto Narg.   

Blip says “I’ll ride along invisibly on my broom.”    Cassie decides that an air contingent sounds good, and says that she will ride her wyvern.  The archer Aradyn volunteers to join her, saying “You drive, I’ll shoot.”   Timothy says he will go as well, on his pegasus.   Lastly, they decide to replace the driver with one of their party.   Furynick volunteers, putting the driver’s clothes and hat over his armor and pocketing his eye patch.   Mojo comments “Is it really a good idea to have a driver with no peripheral vision to lead us into an ambush?”    Narg whispers to Mojo “Not really, but do you see anyone other than Furynick who is stupid enough to volunteer to be a visible target?”  “Good point,” Mojo replies.  

Rhee becomes invisible again, and heads out to the carriage with the group from Brondani.  Narg and Mojo accompany them.   The carriage is momentarily crowded, as the curtains on the carriage are all lowered.   The wizard and her charges then teleport away.    Narg says “We’d better brace ourselves.  The attack could come at any time.”  Mojo replies “Well, this is hardly the first time that we’ve been inside a carriage that tipped over.”  Narg answers “Yes, but for a change, this time it won’t be us that cause it to crash.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 21, 2003)

*Chapter 62, “Ambushing the Assassins”, July 13th, 1019, 11:00 P.M.* 

The carriage safely makes it to the end of the warehouse district, and turns north onto one of the main roads of the city.   Blip had stayed well ahead of them, having already checked out the windows of the Magical Stone Inn, across from the intersection.    Being one of the main thoroughfares, it has stone posts with Continual Light spells cast upon them on alternating sides of the wide street.   Most of the buildings for the next half-mile are aristocratic residences that are set far back from the street.   Blip flies above the fences, walls and shrubbery surrounding these estates, looking for any assassins.    The next building near the street is the Mage’s Guild.  

Blip casts her Detect Invisibility spell, and sees a number of objects on the building that are indeed cloaked in invisibility, but nothing that appears to be a threat.    She then passes two more aristocratic residencies before reaching the Cloak and Spellbook Inn.   The inn has three main stories, and a fourth floor attic level with several rooms as well.   She sees a number of windows open on all levels, but that in and of itself is not unusual as it is a warm summer night. Dormer windows of three attic rooms face the street, and as she approaches she makes out three invisible men holding crossbows lying on the first two dormer roofs and facing the street.  

With maneuvers similar to that from a Harry Potter Quiddage game, Blip rapidly falls back and descends alongside the carriage to pass this information on to her allies.   She falls further back and ascends to a point between the wyvern and pegasus, informing them as well.   Next she accelerates at the broom’s fastest speed, to return to the inn and investigate the open windows.  Four windows are open on the third floor and one on the fourth.   She zips up past the first third floor windows, seeing people inside but nothing that indicates they are assassination participants.  Nothing is the fourth floor room either, and she concludes that is where the crossbowmen got onto the roof.   She descends back to the third floor, and finds her objective, the assassin Lady Annette a.k.a. Annie, in the very last room on the third floor.  

The carriage is now almost to the building, and there is not enough time for Blip to communicate this to her allies.    Annie is sitting in a chair set back a few feet from the window, with an elaborate weapon in front of her that is the medieval equivalent of a high-powered repeating sniper rifle.   The weapon consists of an oversized heavy crossbow resting on two suspended metal hoops, one horizontal the other vertical.  A short metal tipped spear is loaded inside the weapon, and directly above the spear housing is a wooden vertical bin holding five more spears.   One of her hands rests near the crossbow trigger the other is holding a handle attached to a wire and pulley mechanism used to quickly reload the device.   Blip flies over to the inn’s wall beside the window and carefully unhitches the wooden shutter.

The carriage has now reached the road near end of the building.  A wizard with a long white beard wearing a red robe is walking alongside the building reading a book.   Without taking his eyes off of the book he casually waves his hand and the carriage and casts a spell.   Both wheels on the right side of the carriage fall off.  Since Furynick had been expecting this he had begun to slow the horses down and now pulls the reigns to have them stop.  Narg and Mojo had moved outside of the carriage, invisibly standing on the left side railing and adding their weight to that side.  As a result, the side of the carriage digs into the ground but it does not tip over.   Mojo and Narg jump down onto the ground, as does Furynick.   The three crossbowmen on the roof fire down at Furynick, who moves behind the carriage for cover.  

Cassie and Aradyn observe this from their seats on the wyvern, 80 feet up and 120 feet back.  Aradyn lets loose his first arrow, saying, “Get the wizard.”  Cassie comments, “Yes, he’s got a book that I don’t have yet,” and she then casts Magic Missile as Aradyn lets a second arrow fly.   The wizard gets struck for a total of 42 points of damage from the combined assault, falling to the ground.  Meanwhile, Timothy has looped his pegasus around to come in at the roof from behind and casts a Hold Person spell onto the crossbowmen once he is in range.   Blip notices that Annie is busy repositioning her crossbow, targeting the carriage.   

Much to everyone’s surprise, the wizard lying on the street gets up and rushes towards the door to the Inn.   Aradyn lets another arrow fly, now from point black range as the wyvern Maynard is making a beeline for the carriage.  The arrow bounces off of the man’s back.  Mojo lets his Hammer of Throwing fly, striking the man and wizard full force and knocking him into the side of the inn.   Mojo sees that the man is wearing a suit of armor beneath his now ripped robe.  Another arrow from Aradyn strikes the man’s leg, causing him to fall to the ground.  Cassie instructs Maynard to use his tail to grab the man.   Narg is now along the rear of the carriage and is moving towards the man.  At the vest last instant Narg sees something moving rapidly towards him from behind, and ducks just as the wyvern’s barbed tail as it swings down and impales the fallen spellcaster, killing him.

Up inside the third floor window, Annie depresses the trigger as the wyvern flies into her target zone.  At the first sign of hand movement Blip swings the shutter around, the spear striking it full force.  The velocity that the spear is traveling at far exceeds the strength of the flimsy wooden shutter, and the shutter explodes into a shower of wood fragments that fall to the street below.  It is however, enough to slightly deflect the spear’s path so that it misses the wyvern, striking the top of the carriage instead.   The exploding shutter, with now visible Blip beside it, signals Cassie as to where the assassin is.  She has Maynard fly in that direction, the wyvern’s tail still imbedded in the spellcaster’s body, which rises up into the air behind them.  

Timothy notes that two of the crossbowmen are no longer moving, but the third fires down at Mojo.  The bolt glances off of Mojo’s armor for no damage, but does remind the fighter that he is now visible, so he moves back behind the carriage and reactivates his ring.   Furynick yells “Into the Inn,” and Mojo and Narg both head that way.    Timothy puts his pegasus into a dive and sideways swoop, pulling out his mace.   He takes a swipe into the crossbowman, who is taken totally by surprise, getting struck for 10 points of damage.

As the wyvern flies upward and back to within Annie’s target zone she fires the crossbow again.  The spear grazes along the wyvern’s scales before deflecting harmlessly across the street.  Blip sticks her fist into the window, and calls up an Insect Plague spell from her Ring of Spell Storing.  The room fills with an angry swarm of bees, hornets, yellowjackets and wasps which all attack the assassin.  “Got Her” Blip yells.   Cassie has Maynard stop and hover by the window.   Cassie extracts the Wand of Force from her belt and creates a Wall of Force around Annie, trapping her inside with the majority of the insect swarm.   

Meanwhile, the crossbowman on the roof decides to leave, and unfastens himself from his anchoring spikes.  He climbs down and around to go through the dormer window, making himself Aradyn’s new target in the process.   Two well-placed arrows strike the man, and he falls thirty feet to the ground, landing behind Narg and Mojo who are nearing the door to the Inn.   

The man falling to the ground causes Blip to glance in that direction, and as since her Detect Invisibility Spell is still running, she notices a pair of invisible armed men approaching the carriage’s side door.   She kicks the broom into top speed in that direction as she throws a Dispel Magic on the two foes.   Narg and Mojo had also both turned at the sound of the falling body, and now see these two men materialize before them.   Mojo lets his hammer fly into one, as Narg draws his Nargblade and charges.   Timothy has also seen this, and since his diving pegasus was already heading that direction anyway, pivots around and strikes one of the men with his mace.  

Mojo’s hammer strikes the first one again, who begins to run, only to be then struck in the side by the rapidly moving gnome, as Blip holds and uses her shortsword as a knight would a lance.  The speed that she was traveling at adds to the impact, with the sword driving deep into the man.  Blip releases her sword to prevent being flown into the ground, and pulls back up.   Mojo charges up to the man and draws his sword, but before he can use it the man is dispatched by one of Aradyn’s arrows from above.  “Fine, I’ll help Narg,” Mojo exclaims.   Furynick has already come to Narg’s assistance, and the two quickly finish off the other opponent.   

Blip and Timothy fly up to restrain the two held crossbowmen, as the three fighters charge into the Inn.   They identify themselves to the proprietor, telling him he has assassins for guests, and they charge upstairs.    Mojo kicks the door to Annie’s room open, only to be attacked by angry  insects.  They decide to shut the door, and wait for the insect plague to cease.   Cassie and Aradyn help to get the two prisoners down from the roof.  The rest of the Inn is checked, finding no more opponents.    When the room is finally clear of insects the party enters, and Cassie ends the Wall of Force.   They check Annie’s unmoving body, finding that she has been stung to death.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 25, 2003)

*Game #21 - 6/22/03*

*Chapter 63, “It’s midnight, let’s head back”, July 14th, 1019, 12:00 A.M.* 

A squadron from the Jawlt Army has now arrived at the Cloak and Spellbook Inn.  Narg and Mojo are able to coerce a confession from the prisoners, determining that they are low-level members of the Halla Thief and Assassins Guild.   Cassie uses Speak with Dead spells, identifying the other crossbowmen and two by the carriage as members of the same Guild, who had partnered with Annie for the two assassinations, one for her and one for them.   The spellcaster turns out to have been working with Annie, and is a cleric of Loviatar.     The prisoners are turned over to the Army, Cassie putting the other bodies and their possessions  into a Bag of Holding.  

Mojo orders troops to stand guard over Annie’s room, commenting “Our ship’s artillerist Lloyd will be very excited when he sees that weapon.   “We should mount it on our ship,” Narg  comments.   Cassie says “No, we should have analyzed, taken apart and duplicated, and then mount several of them on all of our ships, as well as those of Kindor.”    

Narg commandeers a wagon from the Army and they ride back to the auction house.  They give Kindor and Melito a report on what happened.  Melito says that the Queen will not be very pleased to hear that an Assassins Guild from a city within her own Lordholding attempted to assassinate her.  Kindor comments “I think it is safe to say that the Halla Guild will soon be permanently out of business.”  

Melito says “We have identified the prisoner that Serita captured earlier.  Her name is Lady Winn, and she was an aristocrat from the city of Autzvourg.    She is also a high-level assassin who goes by the name of “The Autumn Death”.  She had terrorized the city of Autzvourg for many years, causing a pair of assassinations every September and October.”  Vallessa interjects “If you tell Matthan that was who was trying to kill him he will probably wet his pants.   His fear of being killed by the Autumn Death was the main reason that he moved from his capital from Autzvourg to Pirna eight years ago.”   “Let me be the one to tell him,” Mojo states.  

Melito continues “Her identity was secret for a great many years, and only discovered a few years back.   Like many aristocratic women, she would go away on vacation for the summer months.   Apparently that the spa she summered at was actually an assassin school.   She would return each autumn, and then put to work what she had learned over the summer.  She would do one contract job and one for her own personal pleasure.   Her own husband was one of her victims during her fourth year of operation.  It took several more years before the connection to Winn was made, as her contract jobs helped to make the assassins appear the work of a random serial killer.   

She was finally identified three years ago but managed to disappear before she could be brought to trial.  She was tried in abstention and sentenced to be executed.   As most of her victims had been decapitated by scissors cuts from her sabers of sharpness is was ruled that if she was ever caught she was to be returned to Autzvourg for a beheading.”   “Fine. It looks like we have a road trip to do, I claim the body,” Serita states.   Kindor replies “You can have all of the bodies, including those two from the Halla Guild that you turned just over to my troops.”

It is suggested that Melito and Tenbar find a room inside the Inter-dimensional castle for the night.  “Yeah, we should get all targets there to safety.  Where is little Hiroshi?”  Narg asks.  “Already there, it was past his bedtime,” Lono interjects.  Narg replies “I would have been past his bedtime at his other age too.  The guy is now two-thirds of a century younger, but still needs the same amount of nap time.”    “Actually sleep sounds like a good idea.  It has been a very long day,” Lannon interjects. 

Serita suggests to Kindor that they could go use one of the fancy rooms in the Castle as well.  Narg decides that is a good idea, and heads there with his wife Vallessa.   Mojo comments, “Maybe some of the party should go there who are actually interested in guarding the stuff!”  “Ebony’s watching the items,” Vincenzo comments.   “How about someone who doesn’t shed and sharpen her claws” Mojo adds.  Timothy, Blip and Charen head there as well, with Blip making the comment “I hope the walls in that place are soundproof.”  The others head into the side rooms in the auction houserooms.   Aradyn and Cassie take the room that the dimensional doorway is inside.  

Dennismore begins to patrol invisibly in the main room.  The five dwarf construction workers and five of the ship’s crew are on guard duty in the main room, guarding the doors and at the bottom of the staircase.   An hour passes by.  Nobody has been posted in the second floor hallway, and the party is therefore unaware when gaseous forms begin to solidify, letting off an aroma of almonds with a slight hint of fall foliage.   A total of twenty forms silently appear, filling the hallway from one end to the other.   They are all Oriental humans, including the three who had attacked Serita and Melito the night before.   Half of this group are armored fighters, the other half being monks in traditional martial arts attire.  

The leader, a giant of man standing well over six feet in height and wearing a full suit of oriental plate mail and magical katana, gestures to a quartet of archers to head towards the staircase landing.  He follows, accompanied by a wizard.   The other fifteen split into groups of three, and each head toward the doors of the second floor rooms.   A monk with each trio begins to pick the lock on each of the five doors.   At this point everyone is still in a deep state of sleep, unaware that the security of the building has been breached.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 27, 2003)

*Chapter 64, “Still more things that go bump in the night”, July 14th, 1019, 1:30 A.M.* 

The four enemy archers charge out onto the landing, and a pair each take up positions on the top two steps, surveying the room below.  The enemy leader stands on the landing and announces to the room below “Do not move.  Anybody who moves will get shot.   The dwarven construction worker Harback at the bottom of the staircase makes a subtle move, lightly kicking the door to Aradyn and Cassie’s room.   The invisible Dennismore comes up behind Harback and whispers “Careful. Do as they say.”   Dennis then very lightly taps a code on the door that Aradyn would recognize as a danger signal.   The enemy leader continues to speak to those below, telling them to stay still and nobody will be harmed.   The enemy wizard behind him stands ready to throw spells below.  The talking causes the dozen or so other guards to awaken.  

When the construction workers had refurbished the building one modification was the installation of the best and most secure locks they could find on all doors within the building.   This results in the monks who are now attempting to unlock the doors having considerable difficulty, with the process taking much longer than expected.   Jamie, being the mother of nine young children, is not a very sound sleeper, and awakens at the first sound of the lock being picked.  She wakes up her husband Vincenzo, who puts on his armor as she watches the door, crossbow in hand.  The door opens, and a pair of oriental men with swords charge in, the first receiving crossbow bolt into his chest.   Vincenzo strikes the other one with his mace.   

In the room directly below theirs, the sound of combat above awakes Mojo.   He activates his ring of invisibility and goes to the door.   The enemies don’t see the door open, this being the room below the stairs.  Mojo heads out into the room, and looks up to see the leader on the landing.  Mojo unfastens his Hammer of Throwing from his belt.  Dennis has no difficulty with the lock to Aradyn’s room, and slowly opens it a crack, allowing Aradyn and Cassie to hear what is going on outside.   Cassie heads towards the door and begins a spell.   

Further down the second floor hallway, the door to Lannon’s room is opened and the three enemies enter, with the dwarven thief blissfully unaware.   The leader of this trio is an assassin, who gestures for one of his swordsmen companions to guard the doorway while the other takes up a position at the foot of the bed.   The assassin then draws his dagger and moves towards Lannon’s throat.   A trio opens the door to Kharole’s room, the leader of which receives four Magic Missiles into him.    Another trio opens the door to Marks room, the ranger awakening at the sound of the door being opened.   He grabs his sword and waits for them to enter the room.  Two armored fighters with longswords enter the room.  

Cassie pokes out from the doorway and tosses a 39-point Fireball spell up onto he landing.   The landing itself and top stair erupt in raging fury, the front of the fireball fanning out into the room, and the back part shooting down the second floor hallway and into the first two second floor rooms.    The leader survives the impact of the blast, but his wizard companion is less fortunate, his robes and beard igniting in flames, the Fireball blast throwing him backwards to the second floor wall.   Three of the four archers are also slain by the Fireball, one falling over the landing into the room and another tumbling down the stairs.   The two closest crewmembers to the landing also get struck by the outer edge of the blast, one seriously.  

The five occupants of Jamie and Vincenzo’s room are stuck by the fireball.  This surprises none of the players, as Vinnie has a long history of getting in the way of that particular spell.   Vinnie is dazed and looses 80% of his hit points, but Jamie fares better.  Her crossbow is damaged, so she then draws her sword, to take on the only one of the three enemies that is still standing.   Mark is even more fortunate, as the two men in his doorway are engulfed and killed by the blast, which stops just prior to reaching him.    Two other foes in the hallway also drop. 

The sound of the fireball awakes everyone still sleeping within the building, including Lannon, who is quick to notice that he is about to be killed.   The dwarf rolls to his side, and into his attacker, fall down and onto the floor.  He rolls under the bed, and then barely dodges as a katana blade strikes through the mattress towards him below.   A second sword thrust hit him for 6 points of damage, as Lannon notices the feet of three enemies in this room.   “I could use some help in here” he yells out.  

Kharole hears Lannon’s cry and decides that the fastest way to deal with her opponent would be a Fear spell.   The spell works, with all three foes charging out the door.   The terrified men rush into the hallway, and each consume another Gaseous Form potion and then disappear.  

Dennis has hurried up the stairs, climbing over the pair of bodies and slipping around the remaining archer, who is now changing weapons to his sword.   Dennis makes his way up to the landing, planning to backstab the leader, but then notices the enemy spellcaster to the right of him.  The man has now extinguished the fire on him, and looks to be preparing to cast a spell, unaware that an invisible enemy of his in just a few feet away.  Dennis totally surprises the man by sticking a sword into his chest.   In the room nearby, Jamie continues to fight her remaining opponent as Vincenzo casts a Cure Serious Wounds spell onto himself.  

While this is going on Mojo hits the Leader with the Hammer of Throwing and Cassie hits the same opponent with a Magic Missile spell. The crew have hall drawn their bows and are firing up at the leader.   Several arrows reach their target, but bounce harmlessly off of his armor.   Aradyn places a few well-fired shots, which also bounce off of the plate armor.   Cassie prepares to throw a second Magic Missile spell into the leader, but decides to change targets once the other fighter starts to charge down the stairs at her boyfriend.  The missiles drop the foe, which tumbles down the stairs, stopping alongside the body of his former ally.    

The trio of foes who are outside of Fiona’s door are having no success with the lock, and at the sight of the men charging out of Kharole’s room the leader heads that direction to investigate.  Before he reaches her room he sees Mark exiting the next room, and charges at the ranger.   Fiona yells, “What’s going on out there.”   Kharole has just entered the hallway and yells “Men are trying to break into your room.”  “First time for everything,” one of the player’s comments.  Kharole steps around the battle between Mark and his opponent, and a Hold Person spell on the two men by Fiona’s door.  One is held by it, the other is not.   

Downstairs, Ailsheir and Lono have joined in with firing arrows up at the enemy leader.  Cassie has now seen around two-dozen arrows, including three of Aradyn’s, bounce off of the leader’s armor, with only a few having penetrated for minimal damage.   She decides that his armor must be exception, and that the best course of action would be casting a Dispel Magic up onto him, to negate the armor’s magic during the next round of battle.   Her strategy is successful, as the leader the becomes an instant pincushion.  Twelve arrows strike the man, as does another hammer blow from Mojo, reducing him down to single digit hit points.  

The man retreats into the second floor hallway, and runs directly into Dennismore’s path.   Dennis thrusts his sword upward at the huge man, the man’s own momentum causing far more damage than the elf’s meager swordsmanship.  The sword goes though the armor, and the man falls dead at Dennis’s feet.  The man near Fiona’s room sees this, and yells out “Retreat” in their native tongue.  The three enemies still in Lannon’s room pull out potion vials from the belts.   Lannon swings his sword around, hitting one in the hand, and causing the potion to spill onto the floor.  The other two turn gaseous, as does the one by Fiona’s room.    Mark and Kharole come to Lannon’s aid with the remaining foe, who is soon unconscious from the combined assault.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 30, 2003)

*Game #22 - 6/29/03 - FINAL GAME*

*Chapter 65, “Three nights in a row!”, July 14th, 1019, 2:00 A.M.*

The army is notified to send in ten caskets to box up the corpses of the dead attackers.  The party strips them of useful items, finding that they now have an interesting collection of magical katanas (Japanese longswords) and wakazashi (Japanese shortswords).   The four surviving prisoners are captured and brought into one of the side rooms for questioning.  Melito is sought to assist with the interrogation, that being one of his specialties.  Upon hearing that the auction house has been attacked yet again he exclaims “Three nights in a row!  What is it with you guys?”   Jamie also assists, having learned the Heian Empire language from the girls under her tutelage.   They are identified as working for a provincial warlord in the Heian Empire, who also participates as an ILA member.   The four prisoners are also identified as being fighters between 5th and 7th level in ability.  They are turned over to the army.  

Whereas the prior two days attacks occurred shortly before dawn the party just stayed up, but this being the middle of the night they post guards and then go back to sleep.    They sleep late the next morning, but a sufficient number of party members are awake when the first guests arrive to pay for and collect their auction items.   The day continues with a steady stream of guests, which is surprisingly uneventful, with no trouble or any assassination attempts.  

Midway through the afternoon the party is surprised by the arrival of young Jeremiah Q. Wildwanderer III, the son of the gnome aristocrat.   He is standing at the doorstep, holding a pair of bags.   “Hi, I’m here for you to take me to go see Grandpa” the gnome child exclaims.    Mojo replies, “Guess again kid.  I hope you like living the life of a street urchin in Jawltorn.”   Serita hurries out to the wagon with the gnome who dropped the boy off, saying “Hold on, who are you and what is going on?”   The gnome says that he is the proprietor of the One-eyed Gnome Inn, and that the guests from Kalephornyah checked out early that morning.   They paid the Innkeeper to keep the boy until after lunch, and then deliver him here.”    Serita heads back inside and tells this to the others, yelling out, “What kind of parents in their right mind would abandon a six-year-old child?”  “Someone who is related to Jerry,” Mojo exclaims.  

The gnome boy says “My folks said you’d introduce me to my Grandpa.  I’ve never met him.”  “And you’re not going to now either!” Serita exclaims.   She fills a basin for a Reflecting Pool spell and scrys for the gnome Knevadah.  She sees him and his wife relaxing in deck chairs aboard a ship at see.   Serita grabs the kid and teleports away, appearing before the surprised gnome couple.  “I think you forgot something!” Serita angrily states, tossing the child into his father’s lap.  She then teleports back before the child’s parents have an opportunity to speak.   “All done,” Serita states as she arrives back at the auction house.  Mojo comments, “Do you realize how close we came to Jamie knowing the kid was here.  She would have insisted that we keep him.”   Narg mutters “Too bad actually, that little kid might have made a good shortstop.”  

Melito tells the party that Kindor’s wizard Mahjorn has located Baron Donnelly, the proprietor of the Baron’s Arcane Lodge, and returned him to the city.   “Why exactly do we want to go there?” Narg asks.   “To rescue Cheveyo” Serita comments.  “Why do we want that four-armed freak back?” Mojo asks.  “We paid over 100,000 gold pieces for him last year in that slave auction,” Lannon states.   “So just look at it as a bad investment, let’s just cut our losses now,” Mojo comments.  “He’s my assistant!” Vincenzo states, adding “And he helps with the kids.”  Serita comments “Narg, if we do this you get to kill some minotaurs.”  “I’m in!” he exclaims.  Mojo reluctantly agrees to go along, still complaining all the while.  

The group of Lannon, Narg, Mojo, Serita, Timothy and Vincenzo head over to Kindor’s Castle to speak with this baron.   The man tells them that he rented the establishment for a four-month period beginning in early May to a gentleman named Southby.   The man said he would bring his own servants, and paid Donnelly enough to give his staff paid time off.  Donnelly and his wife then left on a long journey to the continent to the west, where his wife originally came from.     

Next Melito directs them to head over to the Monastery of Isaac, who he had hired two days earlier to provide surveillance on the lodge.   They arrive at the walled in area, and are admitted inside.   The monks are not attired in traditional robes, but are instead wearing armor and clothing similar to that of the Roman Empire.   They meet with the Order’s leader, a human named Marmank, who explains that the Monestary was founded centuries ago by escaped gladiator slaves from a Romanesque land, this Lawful Neutral monastery is dedicated to physical fitness.   He tells them how he and his monks have been finalists in the athletic competitions of the Lordholding’s annual fair every year for the past decade.   He also explains that they are one of the few monasteries in the land that will admit non-human students.  

He tells them of his surveillance of the Baron’s Arcane Lodge.   He then explains how one of his  non-human students is actually of the minotaur race, a Lawful Neutral individual named Nimon.   Nimon does not like the reputation that the less intelligent members of his race have fostered, and certainly is not fond of them causing trouble in his adopted city.    Nimon is summoned to the room.  This minotaur is attired in a Roman skirt, with a pair of bracers on his wrists.   He says that he has been participating with the surveillance, using his distinct sense of smell, adding “I first bathed thoroughly with magical oils to mask my own scent.”   He says that he has made out distinct scents of a total of 27 occupants.   Mileto had provided Cheveyo’s blanket, and Nimon isolated that.  He says that there appears to be another one who is not a full minotaur either, with a scent almost identical to Cheveyo’s.   The other occupants appear to be 18 minotaur, 6 beast-men, and 2 humans.   He warns the party that their scents will probably be detected as soon as they get within 100 feet of the building.  

The group returns to the auction house and again discuss strategies.  Mojo again suggests skipping the whole thing.  When he is overruled he says “Okay, how about this.  We go in and kill all of the minotaurs, and then let Cheveyo stay there, since the place will be safe.”   Melito warns the party that one of the humans there is probably an ILA leader.  He tells them “If you see him, don’t even try to fight him.  Just arrange for me to meet with him privately for negotiations.”  “I’m not a big fan of negotiations,” Narg states.  Fiona comments to Narg “Just because you’ve never tried it doesn’t mean it won’t work.”  

Serita casts another Reflecting Pool, which shows Cheveyo to be tied up in a side banquet room of the Inn _(room #22 on the map in Dungeon Magazine #98, page 32)_.  In the room with him are five minotaur and two beast men.  One minotaur is 20-feet high.  Another has rams horns on its head, which the party concludes is probably Cheveyo’s brother.    Serita wants to launch an assault now, while the spell is running and they know exactly where he is, but the party cannot reach agreement on who will go and how, and the spell eventually ends.    She says she has one more Reflecting Pool, to cast if and when the party can reach a decision. 

They decide that a Druidic Pass Without Trace spell should be used on whoever leads the assault, to mask their scents.   Serita does not have the spell, but Melito says that is not a problem.  He speaks to an army officer, and within minutes the 12th level druid Glaukirk, druidic leader of the Jawltorn area and former mentor of Serita, arrives at the door.    He appears to be  already up to speed about the Baron’s Arcane Lodge, and he has two studied Pass Without Trace spells.    The group comes up with a rough plan to send in a team of six, three fighters and three spellcasters with the ability to get them out fast.   They decide to use Wister Wobblewick’s Portable Window and the Wand of Force as key components of the attack.   Team members are chosen, and Serita begins her Reflecting Pool.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 3, 2003)

*Chapter 66, “The Final Battle” July 14th, 1019, 5:00 P.M.*

The scry reveals that Chevyo is still in the banquet room, alongside a wall.  The 20-foot tall minotaur is still seated in the large picture window beside him.   The large minotaur with the ram’s horns is still sitting across from him, and the same two other large well-armed minotuars are in the room’s other two picture windows.    The other occupants have changed, as the two beast-men and a fat minotaur have left, with two other large minotaurs having taken their place.  There is no sign of either of the humans.   

The druid Glaukirk casts the Pass Without Trace spells onto Fiona and Serita.  Serita says, “Okay, here’s the plan.   Mojo and Mark in one Bag of Holding.  Narg and Cassie into the other.   We pop in and get into position, then each let one of you out of the bag and have you let out the other while we activate the Portable Window and erect the Wall of Force.  You four then hit them hard while Fiona and I get Chevyo.   When I say, “helicopter” it means we have him.  Each spellcaster then grabs the closest fighter and we get out of there.”    Vincenzo comments to Furynick “Gee, no plan as to who exits with who.  I can see it now, ‘Fiona, didn’t you get Mojo’  ‘No Serita, I thought you got Mojo’.   Furynick comments back “Wishful thinking.”  

The four get into the bags, the women grab the bags, and Fiona climbs onto Serita’s back.   She takes one last look into the Reflecting Pool, and teleports off.    They arrive at the corner outside of the room, letting Mojo and Cassie out of the bags.   Serita activates the Portable Window.  Fiona moves towards the picture window and uses the Wand of Force to create an invisible barrier bisecting the room lengthwise, and thereby separating Chevyo from all but one minotaur in the room.  The enemies immediately become aware of this because the wall actually catches one of the minotaurs inside of it, his arm, shoulder and right side caught within the barrier.  The force wall does not cause the monster any physical harm, but traps him.  Meanwhile, Serita opens the portable window. 

“It’s up, Chevyo he’s protected” Fiona says to Cassie.  Cassie steps towards the picture window and toss a 12-dice Fireball into the side of the room that Chevyo is not in.   The massive explosion blows out the picture windows on both ends of the room, as well as the minotaurs that were sitting in each.   The blast was centered between the minotaur with the ram’s horns and the one stuck in the wall of force.   The ram’s horns one appears to now be dead, and the other one is now free of the wall, as the arm, shoulder and upper side that had protruded from the fireball side of the wall no longer exist.  One other minotaur on the fireball side of the blast is charred but still standing.   

_[DM’s Note:  The party lucked out in that Chevyo’s brother had also been part-demon, with some unique powers, but he failed his saving throw and died in the fireball.  However, all other occupants within the lodge had heard the explosion.   It was determined that the high-level wizard/assassin would now arrive on the scene within a fixed amount of time, regardless of the party’s actions.  Similarly, the remaining beast men and minotaurs would also arrive shortly after him.   The party now had only a very limited amount of time to get their friend and get away before falling under an attack from overwhelming forces.]_

Serita pulls Mark from the Bag of Holding as Mojo pulls Narg out from the other one.  Cassie heads over to the portable window, telling Chevyo “We’re rescuing you.  Don’t resist.”  Cassie reaches her hands through the window, grabs the 9-foot tall four-armed part-minotaur, and casts a Reduce spell.   Inside, the one untouched minotaur charges towards Chevyo.   Back at the other window Fiona tosses a Lightning Bolt back into the banquet room, dropping the remaining charred minotaur.  

The 20-foot tall minotaur who had been blown out the picture window begins to stand up, making himself into a target for both Narg and Mojo.   Mojo releases his hammer of throwing up into the beast’s face as Narg draws his longsword and charges forward.   The giant monster has no weapon, but with his size and strength does not need one, as he balls up his fist and bats Narg aside.  Narg does manage to slice into the creature’s arm before flying 15 feet through the air and landing in an ungracious heap on the ground.   Mojo hammer has returned to him, and he throws it again into the monster.   Fiona turns and tosses a Magic Missile spell into the giant minotaur.  Serita casts an Entangle spell onto the grass and shrubbery to slow the beast down. 

Back at the other window, Cassie is now pulling the doll-sized Chevyo out, only to have the minotaur inside reach out and grab at him.  Cassie jumps backwards, pulling Chevyo away from the grasping hands.  Mark starts to move to assist her, but then sees a charred and angry minotaur holding a sword charging at them (the one who had been blown out the far picture window).  The minotaur has a longer reach, and strikes Mark first, but the ranger keeps his footing and counters, neatly slicing into the monsters heart for a fatal strike.  Unfortunately the beast falls directly on top of Mark, pinning him to the ground.  Cassie hands Chevyo to her owl Deanna, who flies him away.   

Narg gets up, determined to slay the giant minotaur, and charges towards it again.   Mojo again strikes the beast with his hammer, but despite all of the damage sustained so far, the creature remains undeterred, and starts to charge towards them.   Fiona tosses up a Wall of Ice between it and them, with Mojo barely stopping his next hammer throw in time.   Narg similarly has to come to an abrupt halt in order to avoid crashing into the wall.  Narg yells profanities at Fiona for keeping him from the enemy.    The giant minotaur moves to get around the wall. 

Mark is having no success at getting the minotaur’s body off of him, and yells for assistance.  Mojo grabs Mark’s arm and yanks him out.  Once it appears that Deanna has flow a safe distance away Cassie yells out “Helicopter”.  She sees that the minotaur inside has realized he is too big to climb out the window, and has run back inside, presumably towards the remaining picture window.   She transforms into a White Dragon and tells Mark and Mojo to get on.   Mojo tosses the two of them onto her back, each getting a handhold on her scales.  She begins to take flight, as she hears the sounds of the minotaur breaking the window behind her.  

Meanwhile, Narg is moving to intercept the giant minotaur once he gets around the ice wall.  Fiona and Serita exchange glances, the druid saying “I’ll get him.  Go.”   Fiona uses the Helm of Teleportation to bring herself back to the auction house.   Serita uses her Boots of Speed to cover the distance between her and Narg, catching up with him when he and the minotaur are almost upon each other.   She grabs Narg and uses her Ring of Teleportation to bring the two of them back to the auction house.   Narg then berates her with a string of profanities for keeping him from his foe.  She attempts to tell him that wasn’t why they were there, but then just gives up and lets him vent.  

Meanwhile, the dragon is now about 80 feet away from the lodge, flying above the grove of trees behind it.   The have mistakenly thought they had escaped, with the air surrounding them fills with a fireball.   _(And the players then have the most incredible luck, as the vast majority of the D6 damage die land on “1” or “2”.   The result is a meager 33 points of damage, which is even substantially less for all of them due to fire protection magic and/or saving throws.)_ 

Cassie drops towards the trees, but is still within the enemy wizard’s sight for a second attack.  Seeing that the Fireball was rather ineffective, he switches to Lightning Bolt.   _(And once again, luck is with the players as most of the damage die once again rolling up very low numbers.)_  The 34-point bolt hits all of them, having more effect than the fireball.  She drops beneath the tree canopy and out of the enemy’s direct sight.  He still knows approximately where in the forest they are, and tosses up another Fireball into that area-of-effect.    They are on the outer edge of it, and only take minimal damage.   

She rapidly lands, saying, “He’s still after us.  Use the potions”.   The three each consume a Gaseous Form potion taken from the bodies of the prior night’s attackers, and individually float away from the area and back into the city.  

Back at the auction house, the owl arrives with little Chevyo, who is immediately ushered into Kulp’s Comfortable Castle.   “Where are the others?” Timothy asks.  “Cassie has them, they should be along soon,” Fiona states.    Cassie arrives not long after that, having healed herself of all damage.    The next to arrive is Mojo, his clothing charred, hair singed, with third-degree burns over all his exposed skin.   “What the hell happened to you?” Narg asks.   Mojo blurts out “New Rule.  We don’t need any more part-monsters as party members.  Ever!  That four-armed (expletive) owes us big!”   

Cassie tells Narg “We got hit on our way out.”   Mark staggers in shortly thereafter, looking in even worse shape than Mojo.   Vincenzo and Timothy heal the two of them.   Narg tells Mojo “From now on decisions on new people joining the group will be left to me.”  “Only you?” Fiona interjects.  Narg replies “Okay, fine, I’ll chair a five-person committee about it, just so the other four are people who will not overrule me!”   Vincenzo thanks them for rescuing his assistant.  Narg answers “Don’t mention it, Pasta Head.”  Mojo adds, “Yeah, seriously, don’t mention it.  Ever!”  

*Next:  The Conclusion*


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 8, 2003)

*Chapter 67, “The Conclusion”, July 14th, 1019, 6:00 P.M.*

The druid Glaukirk is still hanging around the auction house.  Melito says that is because he needs to ask questions of some of the party members, specifically the members of the party who resided in the City of Halla during the years 1005 to 1008 (prior to obtaining Silver Moon Island).   The group consisting of Aradyn, Blake, Cassie, Fiona, Furynick, Jamie, Kharole, Lannon, Mark, Narg, Timothy, Serita and Vincenzo head into a side room with Glaukirk and Melito. 

Melito reminds the party about of the six prisoners captured during the assault on their island ten months earlier _(Module #98: “Retake the Island”)_.   These six had been tried and found guilty of an unprovoked attack on a Jawlt Township.   They were sentenced to a choice of 30 years in prison or 3 years of involuntary servitude, to which they all picked the latter despite the higher risk involved.   The servitude consists of working as part of an adventuring team lead by two chosen guards, who will receive 25% of any treasure found as payment, with 50% being paid back to the Silver Moon Adventurers as restitution for damages to the island.   The remaining 25% the six are allowed to keep for themselves, in order to give them the incentive to actually look for treasure. 

Melito then states that Glaukirk is the head guard and leader of that team, and that a high-level thief named Athena who formerly worked for Melito is his assistant.    “And what has this group been doing for the past ten months?” Vincenzo asks.    Glaukirk replies “Mostly training and learning to work together as a team.  A few training exercises in the field is the most that we have done so far.  That is now going to change.”   “How?” Fiona inquires.    Melito says “Glaukirk and I have met with the Queen.”  Mojo pouts “Everyone gets to spend time with the Queen except me.”  “Shut up Mojo,” several people say in unison.   

Melito continues “Anyway, Queen Jennifer is less than pleased that a thief and assassins guild from a city within her own Lordholding conspired to kill her and the King.   She has decided that it is time for that guild to end, and we thought that Glaukirk’s team could best accomplish that task.  Glaukirk and Athena are not known outside of this Lordholding, and the other six are totally unknown.  This team’s anonymity will also give both Jennifer and Kindor plausible deniability in case things don’t go as planned.”  Glaukirk says “What I need from you is any and all information that you can give me about the city.”  The party spends the next hour doing so, and the druid then departs. 

It is beginning to get dark outside.  Melito comments “Well, the ILA convention ends tomorrow.  They’ve attacked here three nights in a row.  What precautions do you want to set for this evening.”   The group begins tossing out ideas of where to set watches and who should go into the Inter-dimensional Castle, until Mojo blurts out “Why don’t we just leave.”   “Huh?” Furynick comments.  Mojo says “Leave, as in go home.  The auction is over, the items have all been paid for.  Why sit around and wait to be attacked.  Let’s just go.”   

Serita comments “But the ILA is still after Melito and Chevyo, and we should also keep Hiroshi and Tenbar protected, just in case.   You want to bring them back to the Island with us?”  Narg comments “yeah, we’ll take on these assassins in our own turf.”  Jamie interjects “No! Absolutely not!   I will not have people attacking our home, ever again!”   “I agree with her,” Serita states.  Mojo then provides yet another simple but brilliant suggestion, saying “Why don’t we just have them go into the castle, and shut it down like the gnome did.   Nobody would be able to get in there until after it is recharged, by which time the ILA convention will be over.”  

The idea is unanimously approved.   They decide to first get the Twin Gods High Priest to consecrate one of the temple rooms inside, so that Chevyo can still pray to his gods.   They also bring back with them the hengeyokai girls, who had been staying at the Twin Gods Cathedral.   Vinnie, Jamie and the girls decide to join the four targets within Kulp’s Castle.   The magical doorway is then closed down.    The Orb of Kulp is then given to Cassie and Aradyn to fly to Derieki in Gelorynth to recharge.   They climb onto her wyvern Maynard, and fly away west.

The group finally releases Wister Wobblewick and his apprentice Florine.  As promised, they return all of their possessions to them.   “Hey, where is my Portable Window!” he exclaims.  Serita tells him “We had to leave it behind on the west outside wall of the Baron’s Arcane Lodge.   The lodge was filled with minotaurs, beast men, demons, evil mages and assassins who didn’t want to let us stick around long enough to retrieve it.  You’re free to get it if you want.”  The gnome and his human apprentice depart. 

Serita says she will remain in the city a while longer, as the groundbreaking ceremonies for the hospital will be in another two days.   She says she will talk to Kindor about getting the rest of them transportation back to Silver Moon Island.   She departs.    An hour later Captain Waller arrives, telling the party that the Jawlt Naval Ship Curigull is preparing to set sail from the Military Docks just as soon as they are ready.     Timothy flies his Pegasus to that location, while the others, including their crewmembers and construction workers, travel there via carriages.   The army brings wagons with the assorted caskets and other items obtained by the party during the past few weeks.  The ship sets sail at around 10:00 P.M. 

July 15th, 1019:

Realizing that their own ship is probably already in route to Jawltorn to pick them up on the 16th, Timothy and his pegasus make periodic flights aloft to look for it.   By mid-morning he spots the ship Silver Moon twenty miles in the distance, and then co-ordinates a rendezvous.    The party, their employees and the cargo are transferred.  Both ships then set sail back towards their respective homeports.   

The Silver Moon pulls into the harbor and docks at around 10:00 P.M.   Narg immediately leads the group straight to Jerry’s Tavern to celebrate a successful mission.    The gnome proprietor Jerry is delighted to hear that he now has a grandson, and that the boy is named after him.  To celebrate this news Jerry offers to cover all costs of the evening’s festivities.   Mojo tells Jerry, “That son of yours, Knevadah, abandoned your grandson with an innkeeper.  But Serita brought him back.”   Jerry comments “Well, I’ve always found that innkeepers are general honest and respectable.   The boy would have probably been better of with him.”  Narg comments “From what I saw of your kid there Jerry, I’d agree.”  

END OF MODULE


----------



## kkoie (Jul 11, 2003)

well done adventure, it was fun to read!  I might have to steal this idea one day and implement it myself.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 20, 2003)

kkoie said:
			
		

> *well done adventure, it was fun to read!*



Thank you very much, I'm glad you liked it.   

The module didn't quite go the way I expected, as the original plan was for the Silver Moon Adventurers to team up with the Llyr family against the ILA leaders, but I always give my players a lot of leeway, so they took the module in different directions.  

I have two other Story Hour threads here on ENWorld that you might enjoy.  One is titled "Chinese Take-out", and tracks the Silver Moon Adventurers visit to the orient the prior year.  

The other is titled "Promise City, Arizona", and is the log of a 5-game campaign set on an AD&D/Boot Hill hybrid world. 

You can also check out the "Silver Moon: The Early Years" thread over on the Campaign Journals forum of the www.dragonsfoot.org message board, where I am logging the Silver Moon Adventurers early modules.  I am currently up to Module #11, which was the first two modules of the TSR Slaver Series (A1 & A1)


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 11, 2015)

Following up the League of Assassins module from 12 years back.  Bumping the thread for quick reference.


----------

